# My first attempt at growing



## hothousemary (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi all this is my first attempt at growing, so far seems like things are going pretty good but I wanted to get some experienced eyes to take a look at what I have going and hopefully get some suggestions. I have to 2 4ft florescent with a warm white and cool white bulb in each. I have a five gallons of distilled water at a ph level of 5.5 and ppm of 6hundred something(its in my journal but not handy at moment) im going into the third week of growth. im using a feeding chart I got on line for the products I have, flora grow,flora micro, and flora bloom. changing water once a week... There is a little curling of some of the leaves im a lil concerned about. but to be honest I really dont know what signs to be looking for... any coments will be welcome... oh yea 18 hour light cycle, and watering 3 times a day with a drip system to rockwell cubes. pretty much I just make sure they always have a lil weight to them.


----------



## wackymack (Apr 26, 2008)

looking good guy


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 27, 2008)

in some of the pics ya can kinda see there is a lil bit of curling going on with some of the leaves.... Does anyone know what might be causing this?


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 27, 2008)

going into the third week and all looks well! Granted Im pretty inexperienced and not sure what to look for but all in all things look good. Changed water and nutes today and thought I would take a few photos to show exactly what im using.



















this is the chart im using to measure my nutes... 5 gal in reservoir...





IM getting excited! they look so nice doing so well!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

They look fine to me, other then a bit of stretching it looks like you had. Maybe step up the lighting a bit.

Your temperature and humidity levels look great. Good luck!


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> They look fine to me, other then a bit of stretching it looks like you had. Maybe step up the lighting a bit.
> 
> Your temperature and humidity levels look great. Good luck!


by step up the light do you mean raise the lights or leave on longer? I have them on a 18 hour schedule now..


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, I should have been more clear. What I meant was get more lights. How many are you using right now?

**updae**

Sorry, I'm stoned. I see what you are using. That should be ok for the first couple weeks, but they will most likely want more light.


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks for the super quick response! I have the 2 lights, do ya think another with the same set up will be good? I was planning on staying with the florescent for my veg room... I actually have quite a few other lights but was planning on using them in flower room only but I will do what ever is necessary to keep lil beauties alive strong and happy! btw checked out your journal the last pic with all the buds almost made me cream!!!! Hope I can do as well you have!!! here are a few pics of the other lights I have... I have six in total ballast and all...


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

HAHA, thanks but those are from my buddy THC's grow. I was asking him if that's the grow he was talking about where he was yielding well over a qp per plant.

Yea, maybe get more cfl's with blue spectrum. I don't think you can ever go wrong with more light.


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice! That will be done tomorrow.... One thing though.. I havent been able to find and cfl bulbs, are they called somthing else in the home depot? Right now I have warm and cool light...feel like I should be passing this bowl of humblot guru to you right now!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 27, 2008)

is texas hydroponics in austin???


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

They look like this:







Get the 26 watt (100 watt equiv) cfl's @ 6500k. Those are the ones with the blue spectrum. They also might read "daylight" on them. You can find them at Home Depot and Wal-Mart.

What's that other light you got? Has like the ballast built into the hood. Is that for HPS?

Err, I can't comment on that....


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 27, 2008)

thats my hps the ballast is totally separate..


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

hothousemary said:


>


Yea, the ballast for the HPS is in that hood right?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

Too bad that's not a switchable ballast, then you could have just thrown a MH in there. I think a conversion bulb might go in there. I'm not sure on that thought, maybe someone else can answer that.


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 27, 2008)

actually the ballast is not in the hood.... its seprate.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> actually the ballast is not in the hood.... its seprate.



Sure does look like this setup.

Texas Hydroponics :: Grow Lighting :: HID Complete Systems :: Hydrofarm Sunburst Compact Garden Lights

Guess not...

How big is that system?


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 28, 2008)

yea it sure does.... I do know I have six separate ballasts and six separate hoods... I actually inherited the lights.... How can I tell if the light has a ballast in it?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

GREAT job so far...keep it up and you will have some kind bud..


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the encouragement! Strange new land, this side of my love for the sweet bud. but I am enjoying the process.


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 28, 2008)

ok here are a few pics of the light. I removed the lil flap and there isn't a ballast in it. at least I don't think so... Honestly I know very little in this area.. also I took a pic of the ballast and the light together... Wasn't planning on posting any pics of my babies but they look so good I couldn't resist! btw would lowering my lights help at all with the stretching


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok at the advice of GrnMan I have added some cfl lights... Although after looking at the post again I think I may have gotten to high a wattage. I got 60watt bulbs four of them. they had soft light and bright, I wasnt sure wich one was best so I got both.. I have bright white in there now... I also added a airation pump and 12" stone... if cant tell yet I love taking and posting pics sooooo here are some of what I have done today.... oh yea I almost forgot, almost imidiatley after ading the cfl lights the temp went up about 3 degrees to 78, Im thinking that is probably ok...












*is this to close???? where should I have this at week 3?*


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

You can actually get those cfl's even closer, they aren't hot so they shouldn't burn the plants. You could probably get them an inch to two inches away and be fine. 

Also, looks like you got the red spectrum bulbs. They like blue light during veg, but those will still work. Looks good!


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 29, 2008)

I think I have the blue as well.. Ill put those in there... Thanks for the direction!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh and your temps are fine. You can sit at 85 all day and be cool. I just wouldn't let it get over 85. 

Also, the 100 watt equivalents are good to! Pick those up next time you go to the store. You can also get some Y splitters for your lights. This will allow you to expand on your bulbs.


----------



## bowlsroyce420 (Apr 29, 2008)

dude, just wait. they'll get huge. I like the setup


----------



## northernlights (Apr 29, 2008)

hey this grows looking good, look nice and healthy good luck with your grow, cant wait to see them get bigger you from the uk by any chance.


----------



## bowlsroyce420 (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah i've got CFL's around mine right now (because my piece of shit ballast stopped working) and I must say, the babies are looking GREAT... I surrounded them with them and they seem to be thriving. I'm glad that they're looking good after that ballast went down. Luckily, I'm under warrantee with the ballast so i'll get things back to normal soon!


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 29, 2008)

northernlights said:


> hey this grows looking good, look nice and healthy good luck with your grow, cant wait to see them get bigger you from the uk by any chance.


I cant wait either! I feel like a 5yo waiting for christmass... Im from lousisiana us...


----------



## northernlights (Apr 29, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I cant wait either! I feel like a 5yo waiting for christmass... Im from lousisiana us...


 cool cool that first joint of your own home grown harvest will be so nice you will love it, tis like heaven peace out


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 29, 2008)

northernlights said:


> cool cool that first joint of your own home grown harvest will be so nice you will love it, tis like heaven peace out


cant wait to smoke that joint, and cant wait to make the hash....


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm just sitting here stoned and had a thought that I might ought to start thinking of pest control.... Any suggestions on what I can do for a lil preventive maintenance?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I'm just sitting here stoned and had a thought that I might ought to start thinking of pest control.... Any suggestions on what I can do for a lil preventive maintenance?


Yea, keep your grow area clean as hell. Don't over water and you will also avoid having too much build up near the top of the soil. Bugs love that shit...


----------



## hothousemary (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok I went got myself some spliters and 8 cfl 23 watt bulbs.. I also ordered a new tray 2ft by 4ft... The one I have is way to small now and difficult to deal with..


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Woot, way to go with the bulbs and Y splitters....I also see you're going green...

_SAVE THE EARTH!!_


----------



## hothousemary (May 2, 2008)

ok raised my nutes today, got my water at 5.5 ph and ppm of 1412, Im hoping that is not to much but honestly am not sure where I should have it here. just gonna keep a eye on it for now. They all seem to realy love the cfl bulbs! when I get my new tray delivered I think I may try to add about 4 more. Im also planning on transplanting when it comes in, should be next week. Roots are just starting to show a bit at the bottom of the rockwool cubes. Im going to add a few pics in them ya can see lil yellow dots on the leaves of one of my plants.. anyone have any suggestions on what is causing this and I can do about it....


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

Danger Danger...Danger Will Robinson!







That's most likely from nute burn. Looks like you got yer PPM way too high. Slow down on the nutes...

Check out my journal y0! Got bugs....


----------



## hothousemary (May 6, 2008)

I haven't posted in several days... Unexpectedly I am changing jobs. Kinda big deal for me seeing as I have been quite settled for a few years and honestly thought i would be retiring with this company.. anyway better offer and great work situation and after many years with one "the man" I'm jumping to another and have been quite preoccupied... but I am high and babbling right now and you don't care about all this nonsense.. Ok enough babble... The tray I had mentioned in a earlier post has arrived to day and I will be changing my setup a nice lil bit tonight... So later I will be posting with pics of project and the explosion of growth in there that has shown up in the past 3 days. Also I need to address the nute burn that has shown up... I'm not sure how quickly they should go back to normal.. nor how to lower my ppm.. do I need to flush completely? Ok going to read the post GrnMan directed me to.. more later tonight.


----------



## hothousemary (May 6, 2008)

Ok I set up my new pan and it is a hell of a lot better!!! I had hell trying to figure out how to set up my cfl lights.. I had to rig up a lil pvc bracket thingie. it has the lights a bit higher from the plants than maybe they should be but it will have to do for now. I'm open to suggestions there as always.. I took plenty of pics as usual... I'm noticing the discoloration on the leaves are only on the bottom, Ill have pics added here specifically of these leaves and the plants... are these leaves I should remove? My ppm is like 1645. I'm thinking that is way to much... Is there a way to lower the ppm or is it time to flush and do nutes over?



























the stalk in this pic looks strange to me.....


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

Stems look nice and healthy, but your PPM is still too high. I don't think it should be that high until close to flowering.

I'm digging the new setup..


----------



## hothousemary (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Im digging the new setup myself... I love the amount of space I have and also the damn thing actually drains! Im going to change water and flush tomorrow... Im thinking that I have to much nitrogen or maybe not enough not sure.. but from some of the reading ive been doing it seems that its nitrogen related. so im going to stick the the chart that ive been using but go a bit lower with the flora grow and micro.. both are higher in nitrogen...


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

Yes, yellow leaves can mean a N deficiency, but you are giving them lots of nutes right?


----------



## hothousemary (May 6, 2008)

well I just upped em last friday... using this chart I just went from mild growth to growth.


----------



## hothousemary (May 6, 2008)

I just tucked the lil ladies in for the night and noticed that I am starting to get a nice skunky smell in the room... Guess it is time for me to set up the scrubber and outlet fan....


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

Yea, mine did that for a while to. Seems like that only lasted a week or so. I'm now in 12/12 and still don't smell shit. How much did that set you back?


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

Here, check out this guys journal..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48802-hazyeyes-grow-journal-begin-end-19.html#post817550


read his ppm's. His plants are bigger then yours and his ppm is way lower.


----------



## hothousemary (May 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, mine did that for a while to. Seems like that only lasted a week or so. I'm now in 12/12 and still don't smell shit. How much did that set you back?


this may disturb you but not a penny... I inherited all that stuff...


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> this may disturb you but not a penny... I inherited all that stuff...


Damn you!!

LOL..

Now that I've gone back and looked at your plants..those pics down towards the bottom look like an MG problem and a N problem. They get those brown spots when they have an MG deficiency and turn yellow and eat themselves when they have an N deficiency. How much nutes are you really giving them? You've been giving them quite a bit right? 

Wierd...I'll look into this..


----------



## hothousemary (May 7, 2008)

Im about to go and change the nute solution right now. I'm going to put half of what I did before which was the growth on the flora series schedule... gonna go back to the mild growth and see what happens...


----------



## hothousemary (May 7, 2008)

Ok Ive changed the nute solution. I now have a ppm of 717 and ph of 5.1.. I'm hoping this will work.


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

I think your PH needs to be higher, more like 5.6. I'd google that and find out.


----------



## hothousemary (May 7, 2008)

yea I usually try to get at 5.5... when I first go the water in and went to get the level I wanted it was at 5.7 so I left it there. after adding nutes and checking ppm I checked ph again and it was down to 5.1, I didnt try to raise it because I am not sure if the solution is harmful to the nutes, adding them after the fact that is...


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

Yea..when you add nutes to your water, it is always going to lower it. You probably don't need to add any PH down if your nutes are dropping it that low.

Test the waters PH without PH down or nutes, then add nutes and check again.


----------



## hothousemary (May 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea..when you add nutes to your water, it is always going to lower it. You probably don't need to add any PH down if your nutes are dropping it that low.
> 
> Test the waters PH without PH down or nutes, then add nutes and check again.


that is How I do it. Ill add 5 gal of distilled water and check the ph... try to get it to 5.5 then add my nutes and check again after at the same time that I check my pph...


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

OK, well maybe stop doing the first step. We already know that your waters PH is going to be pretty high, so when you add the nutes, that should adjust it properly.


----------



## hothousemary (May 7, 2008)

cool cool!! thanks as always!!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (May 8, 2008)

Here are a few pics one day after dropping my ppm down from 1600 to 717.. Hoping that will help the poor lil hurtin leaves towards
















the bottom.... How do they look to yall??


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

YES! Looks much much better.

Keep it up..watch that PPM and your PH and you should be fine.


----------



## hothousemary (May 10, 2008)

Ok I'm going to be transplanting my lil lovelies to pots with hydroten rocks today!! Ill post pics later... I may add some more cfl and do away with the florescent....


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

HAH, nice avatar. That has to be one of the best documentaries I've ever watched.


----------



## hothousemary (May 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> HAH, nice avatar. That has to be one of the best documentaries I've ever watched.


Yea its great!! also if ya haven't checked it out "magic weed" is worth a view.


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Nope, don't think I have. Is it a documentary like grass?


----------



## hothousemary (May 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Nope, don't think I have. Is it a documentary like grass?


Yea pretty much. I think.... actually I'm so high right now Im not sure!!! well hell I'm pretty sure it is a documentary... Ok had a sober thought and did a lil search... tried to find ya a lil clip but to high to navigate all that shit... sooo here is a link to amazon listing of the movie...Amazon.com: The Magic Weed: The Truth About Cannabis Sativa: Magic Weed: Movies & TV
also netflix does have it..


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Yea pretty much. I think.... actually I'm so high right now Im not sure!!! well hell I'm pretty sure it is a documentary... Ok had a sober thought and did a lil search... tried to find ya a lil clip but to high to navigate all that shit... sooo here is a link to amazon listing of the movie...Amazon.com: The Magic Weed: The Truth About Cannabis Sativa: Magic Weed: Movies & TV
> also netflix does have it..


HAHAHA...lmfao!

Sweet, I'll take a look..


----------



## hothousemary (May 10, 2008)

Well the hydroton rocks didn't make here today..... But I am posting some pics.. The plants are looking good, really large top leaves but I'm a lil concerned with how thin they are in the lower canopy. I'm thinking I may try adding some more cfl and try to get more light more evenly on the plants.. also if I do this I am going to take the florescent down.. gonna have to do a lil reading on that to make sure that will be effective. I also spotted a lil like minature fly looking bug... Ive seen some stuff about neem oil, I'm not sure what it is but I think it has to do with pest control.. I'm gonna do a lil reading here and find out.... Ok still high and babbling... pics of the ladies to follow..










in the pic below you can see where it is a lil thin.. this is what is making me think that I might need a lil more light..






In this pic ya can see a small cluster of leaves that really wilting badly...






and here I just love the veiw! Look how freaking big! I love it!!!!!





another example of the thinning here


----------



## hothousemary (May 11, 2008)

Ok I transplanted today and inexperince has been a factor! I had to order the hydroten rocks and wasnt sure how much to order... being a bit of a slow adult I ordered the smallest amount.... no need to go into the flawed logic there.... at any rate it is done and 4 of the 5 plants have room to grow!!! 1 of the 4 in pots is in a pot much to small but that is all I had enough to put rocks in... and the 1 lonely still in rockwool alone will be transplanted soon.. Im gonna overnight some more.... any way here are pics of the plants.... looking bushy.. gives me a lil chubby!!!


----------



## hothousemary (May 14, 2008)

Night before last I went in to check on my plants before going to bed and found the leaves all drooping straight down... I remembered from someone else's journal (cant remember exactly who) that they had the same problem and the entire thing was a lack of water... I checked my pump and found that when I had transplanted to 3 gal pots with hydroton that 5 gal wasn't enough anymore.. The nute solution didn't drain quick enough to get back to the reservoir. So I immediately changed the water and added 10 gal, also I read the journal that grnman had directed me to a journal talking about nutes and ppm.. I did it the way it was done in the journal and my plants seem to be liking now.. When I checked them the next morning when i woke they where nice and strong....


----------



## hothousemary (May 15, 2008)

Here are some pics I took today.. Just to show the recovery they made from the lack of water... When should I start thinking about cloning?


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

Yup..that was definitely a sign that they needed water. I like to let mine get like that before I water again. Not drooping to bad, but enough to tell you that it's time to water again.

I think you would be safe to take some cuttings now, but you don't even know if they are female correct? Or were these clones, I can't remember.


Your plants are looking really good.


----------



## hothousemary (May 15, 2008)

Actually I have no idea the sex yet, that is why I want to clone. I'm going to force flower the clones to tell sex.. All seeds are from same strain but ones I pulled from a qp in the past... IM glad that ya are thinking they look good.. Having never done this before I wonder at times but to be honest Im pretty happy with em... I hope I can do this well till the end... I keep reading more and more posts and journals and learning more...rollitup kicks ass....


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Actually I have no idea the sex yet, that is why I want to clone. I'm going to force flower the clones to tell sex.. All seeds are from same strain but ones I pulled from a qp in the past...



Ahhh..good thinking!


----------



## hothousemary (May 15, 2008)

Ok I think I am going to make yet another change in my veg room... I don't have switchable ballast.. at least I don't think I do... but I have found mh conversion bulbs OpenDNSp://www.nehydro.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38_44&products_id=240
I'm pretty sure I am going to go ahead and get this...


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

HAHAHA, nice fucken avatar...

Are you a dude? I would take that from your avatar you are or else you are a really cool chick.


----------



## hothousemary (May 15, 2008)

Yea Im a dude!lol i was afraid people would think I was chick with that name... by mary I mean maryjane.... would be great if a chick had that avatar!!! a good lil nasty!


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

LMFAO...TRU DAT homie.

It's all good bro, I'm still here for ya. 

Hows the weather out in LA? You guys going to have some fucken huge as canes this summer or what?


----------



## hothousemary (May 15, 2008)

been fucking raining and flooding a lil for the past 3 days.. but all good thats the norm.. cools thing off! the cane rolls on no matter for sure!


----------



## hothousemary (May 15, 2008)

she got some meaty ones eh?


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

What the cammy? - LOL


----------



## hothousemary (May 15, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> What the cammy? - LOL


*High & confused* HUH?


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

Camel toe!

I'm a bit lost myself, so I assumed that's what you meant by meaty..


----------



## hothousemary (May 15, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Camel toe!
> 
> I'm a bit lost myself, so I assumed that's what you meant by meaty..


Lol yea it was what I meant. I'm just a fucking stoner and didn't get ya!


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

-GrnMan


----------



## hothousemary (May 16, 2008)

found this lil time lapse grow room... pretty cool check it out...
LiveLeak.com - Cannabis growing time-lapse


----------



## hothousemary (May 18, 2008)

Im about to set up my fan and filter for my flower room... as everything else here this will be a first for me so it should be interesting... I think the setup may be a bit large for my room so I got a variable control thing for my fan.. Im gonna post some pics of the getup before I hang it.. and in the next day or so ill pics of the final product.


----------



## hothousemary (May 18, 2008)

Ok so I started getting into the fan and variable speed switch and think I'm in over my head a lil bit... I understand very basic wiring scamattics and this is a lil out of my scope. I'm going to attach some thumbnails of what info I have and hope that some one can help me out.. thanks in advance!


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

Nice Dude!


----------



## hothousemary (May 19, 2008)

thanks gamble, but if ya look a few pages back you will find that grnman has gotten me pretty well set on the cfls actually all I have in my room now.. There is another thread somewhere on here that just started where someone is trying to find out more about cfl. lol gamble did a edit on me!! ignore this post!! lmao


----------



## GrnMan (May 19, 2008)

Did you even read any of this thread gambe? Dude has tons of them, this was covered early in the grow. 

Yo hothouse, that's a hardcore setup there my friend. Whoever was using that stuff before you had a real sweet grow op going. What happened to them? I know when I start something I don't stop; this shit is way to addicting.


----------



## hothousemary (May 19, 2008)

Yea the stuff has never been used either!!! 6 hps 600w ballast and lamps (as you saw) and 6 airoponics systems, and the vent system... what append to them.. I killed them and made a stew of them!!!! jk katrina took them out the game.. just like she did many of us down here....


----------



## GrnMan (May 19, 2008)

Jesus, 6 x 600 watt HPS!? Man, you should be able to grow some killer herb with that.

I don't know much about wiring and what not, but I bet BigBudBalls can help. He seems to know a bit about wiring things up..he's a modern day Macgyver(Mcgruver).


----------



## hothousemary (May 19, 2008)

check it, this all the stuff I inherited..
got 6 of these













and 6 of these


----------



## hothousemary (May 19, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Jesus, 6 x 600 watt HPS!? Man, you should be able to grow some killer herb with that.
> 
> I don't know much about wiring and what not, but I bet BigBudBalls can help. He seems to know a bit about wiring things up..he's a modern day Macgyver(Mcgruver).


I doubt Ill be using all of them.. Only plan on using 1 to start and maybe grow into more....


----------



## GrnMan (May 19, 2008)

Man that's insane, even if you didn't use them you could sell all that shit on ebay or craigslist and make a killing.


----------



## hothousemary (May 19, 2008)

yea, gonna see how this first grow goes first...


----------



## hothousemary (May 19, 2008)

just wondering if I should trim some of the lower branches that dont seem to be getting any light... and if so how should I do it.


----------



## GrnMan (May 19, 2008)

Damn dude, those fucking exploded! Those are the same plants right?

Trimming...hmmm...I haven't done that yet so I'm not to sure. If they are just the lower ones that don't really need light, don't worry about em. They will eventually die and fall off.

I think you want to be more concerned when they are blocking light to the bud sights. I dunno, I guess if you want to get some snips and mess around with it.

Well I'm off to work...


----------



## hothousemary (May 19, 2008)

yea same plants!! fuckers really exploded Im loving it... Im not gonna mess with em... If its not needed I dont want to do it,,, have fun at work, I quit my job today!!!! yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

got so caught up in the first page i replyed before going on! MY BAD
NOOBER MOVE
HA HA HA LOL


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

Soooooorry!


----------



## hothousemary (May 19, 2008)

lol np....


----------



## hothousemary (May 19, 2008)

ok this post is going to be pic heavy... which makes me wonder.. do you perfer pics or thumbnail attachments? My self I prefer pics but whatever just curious. Anyway I got around to hanging (meaning I had time cause I quit my job today lol) my carbon filter and exhaust fan. Its not really that smelly in there but it is warm. so I'm hopping that I can take the temp down a lil, mid day temps are as high as 88. I should be ready to force flower some clones soon. I'm getting the room completely ready so I'm not working on it around my plants trying to grow.. But I'm sure Ill be making changes all the time just like with my veg room! Made some more changes there tonight as well, more on that later.
all right I is stoned and babbling, on with it....
Simply enough I took some eyehooks and screwed them directly in to the 2-4s in the attic and threaded nylon rope through and suspended filter like that.. you'll see in the pics... Inside the filter there is like a plastic wrap or something. Is that something that should come out or no? pic of it to follow..
























*And now for the plastic I have questions about






*


----------



## hothousemary (May 19, 2008)

I also got the hydroton rocks today that I had not ordered enough of,, that lil bit of fun is few post back but essentially 3 of my plants got transplanted and 2 had to camp out in the rock wool another week.. anyway I was finally able to get those lil beauties a chance to stretch there roots.. I took the chance to pull out my tray give it a good washing and change all the water line with new, and get a more efficient route in the pan.


----------



## gotcha1st (May 19, 2008)

man looking good


----------



## hothousemary (May 20, 2008)

I found out what it is... its an additional prefilter wrapped in a plastic bag.


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

FYI..

I prefer the larger pics. So keep them coming...anyone on dial-up needs to upgrade!


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> FYI..
> 
> I prefer the larger pics. So keep them coming...anyone on dial-up needs to upgrade!


Cool I prefer the larger as well! large it will be...


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Man I can't wait to see what my plant looks like today. Few more hours and that bitch wakes up.

You got everything hooked up over there yet? That's one mean ass carbon setup you got there. That should eliminate any fucken smell that comes your way. Break wind in there and that shit will smell like roses eh?


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Man I can't wait to see what my plant looks like today. Few more hours and that bitch wakes up.
> 
> You got everything hooked up over there yet? That's one mean ass carbon setup you got there. That should eliminate any fucken smell that comes your way. Break wind in there and that shit will smell like roses eh?


I got the exhuast set up run... thats it in the flower room... I was hoping to be cloning by now but havent gotten the material I need yet.... Yea that fucker is huge! Heavy as hell to!!!! I cant wait to get to 12/12 Im like a lil kid every morning now, with bud comming in Ill be going crazy daily!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I got the exhuast set up run... thats it in the flower room... I was hoping to be cloning by now but havent gotten the material I need yet.... Yea that fucker is huge! Heavy as hell to!!!! I cant wait to get to 12/12 Im like a lil kid every morning now, with bud comming in Ill be going crazy daily!!!



Yea, kinda like waiting the night before X-mas huh? Shit does suck sometimes, especially if you are impatient.


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, kinda like waiting the night before X-mas huh? Shit does suck sometimes, especially if you are impatient.


I hear ya!!! Im gonna have to fight shortcutting when it gets to it!


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

OK I finished up with my exhaust and filter setup... I didnt really set it up for smells although there was a lil smell in there, but not much. I set it up to try and bring the temp down in there. its getting hot and the room was getting up 88 degrees.. just a short time after turning the fan on the room droped to 82 and is holding at 80..


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Woot!

Congrats bro..did you have any help getting that monsterus ass filter up there?


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

yea I got a big meathead friend who is helping me the physical parts of the grow room.. He is one of 3 total including myself that know of it. Looping the rope though made it pretty easy. we hung the filter last night and I ran the rest of it today.


----------



## gotcha1st (May 21, 2008)

I just wish I had that much room.


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

Yea Im lucky with the space I have! You have done a hell of job with the space you have though!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

How much did that mylar set you back?


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

I don't remember I think it was like 50 bucks for a pretty large roll... Still got a good bit on the roll.


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

I'm surprised you didn't say that was free as well.


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

lol had to pay for some stuff.. actually Ive spent a ass load in there.. but Im digging growing more than I ever thought I would...
I take it from looking at your thread that you know your home electronics?


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Yup, I love anything a/v related. I need to get another grow going soon because I want to buy that new LaserVue tv when it comes out.

What about you? Do you dig all the home theater stuff?


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

yea I do! But I dont know a whole lot of what Im doing when setting my shit up! My latest toy is a slingbox that is the red box on top of the cable box... optical audio is my best option correct? damn my shit is dusty, damn flash really shows that shit!


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Good question and there are a couple answers.

Really it all depends on what you're watching. Like I said before in my thread, if you are watching anything on your PS3 for example, that is a Blu-ray player as well, then you want to use HDMI for your audio.

The reason I say this is because it has the ability to carry these new audio formats. They are really big in size and need to be transfered down a cable that can handle the bandwidth. Toslink is not capable of carrying those signals.

All this other stuff also depends on how well you receiver is you have, your speakers, and the source you are using for the audio. If the receiver doesn't support those formats, then all you need is toslink. If you don't have a high end audio system, then you probably wouldn't notice a difference anyways.

Look at the back of your DVDs from now on and look at what the audio is encoded with. It should say something like Dolby Digital, DTS, Dolby ProLogic, etc..

Most Blu-ray movies will include a HD audio format of some sort. Some will not carry them at all.

HDMI = Dolby ProLogic,Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD

Toslink = Dolby ProLogic, Dolby Digital, and DTS 


So if you are using toslink right now and your receiver doesn't support the new audio formats, then you are probably safe to stay hooked up that way.

High-Definition Multimedia Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
TOSLINK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_BTW.. WIPE YOUR DAMN STUFF UP! _


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

to lazy for that cleaning shit... I do need to clean it though... Im using a hdmi cable right now and I guess I will be keeping it.. my receiver is a high end Yamaha so supports everything.. A friend had told me I should go with optical audio which I guess is the toslink?


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Yea, optical is toslink. No, you don't want to be using toslink. That would just be downgrading know what I mean? If you are unsure if it supports these new HD audio formats, look on the receiver. It should tell you whether or not it does.

Do you have all your FW updates on your PS3? If not, I would advise doing that to get the most out of your PS3. How are you sending the audio signal to your receiver, PCM or Bitstream?

Soon, everything we buy that has an HDMI port on it, has to be HDCP compliant. What that means is if anything is detected on the system and not using HDMI for audio and video, then you will get a error or your video will be downsized to non HD quality - 640x480. So go ahead and keep using that HDMI cable.

The government is trying to control us bro! Just wait till all this ICT and Broadcast flag shit goes down. You will say "damn, GrnMan was right! This is bullshit!!"


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, optical is toslink. No, you don't want to be using toslink. That would just be downgrading know what I mean? If you are unsure if it supports these new HD audio formats, look on the receiver. It should tell you whether or not it does.
> 
> Do you have all your FW updates on your PS3? If not, I would advise doing that to get the most out of your PS3. How are you sending the audio signal to your receiver, PCM or Bitstream?
> 
> ...


I dont doubt ya now bro! fucking government.... My receiver suports ass formats... My output to receiver is linear pcm 2ch.. I think


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Yea, change that to 5.1 or whatever your settings are. I'd need to know what they are to tell ya. I don't own a PS3, just a PS2.

What you have it on now is sending it as 2-channel stereo. That's the lowest quality audio you can get. If you have a 5.1 system, you might want to change it. Make sure you receiver is setup the same way your PS3 is setup.

So if your PS3 is decoding the audio signal and sending it to the receiver, make sure the receiver is set to accept the PCM signal. And vice versa...


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

done! Now im gonna have to get a movie and blast it!! Im bout ready to call ya dr phil with all the advice ya given me! ya hookin me up!! Wish I could smoke some karma on ya!


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> done! Now im gonna have to get a movie and blast it!! Im bout ready to call ya dr phil with all the advice ya given me! ya hookin me up!! Wish I could smoke some karma on ya!


HAHA..right on bro, I enjoy helping people it. You should definitely be able to tell a difference now man. So get a bad ass movie going and test it out. Let me know what ya think..


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

gonna watch snatch! dts sound. One more question.. my receiver has a setting called pure direct.. ya know what that is?


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Ya, most likely a Yamaha thing. It's a sound setting most likely. All different receivers give them different names.

When you get the movie rolling, fuck around with that and some of the other audio settings like that until you get a good feal for what sounds best. Some will give you deeper bass and some will come through more clear.


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

gotcha.....


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Also, your receiver should say on it what audio is being processed. Look for anything lit up on the receiver like DTS or Dobly Digital or whatever.


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

*Holy Shit!!!! WTF*
http://nickscipio.com/pod/2008/03/images/firebreathingpussy.jpg


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

gotta be photoshop


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

LOL..you're crazy bro..


----------



## hothousemary (May 22, 2008)

Ok so as I mentioned earlier in this post I recently quit my job for a better one but it has put me in a lil financial crunch. I was planning on doing a separate veg room and flower room. I have a pretty big space to work in... so I have doing everything with that mindset... In the veg room I was going to take clones from each of the 5 plants I have and force flower them to sex em and choose a mother from that point... I cant really afford to set up the flower room now. I have hps lights, but no tray etc.... Now I'm thinking of taking down my lights in the veg area and hanging my hps and going to 12 and 12. 
I'm wondering if I will be able to get the males out before seeding the whole thing up... I'm hopping that with the rest of the journal info I can get peoples thoughts on my plan here...


----------



## hothousemary (May 22, 2008)

I got impatient and went ahead and added two 600w hps lamps and put schedule on 12 and 12.. I wasn't sure what height I should set them at, the fuckers put off some pretty good heat so I put about a foot above the canopy... Hope I haven't fucked up.... I have room to put one more in the middle, anyone think I should or is the 1200w enough?


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

Dude that will be plenty of light! They will love that shit. How tall are they now?


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

This morning I went into my grow to check on em and found them all drooping looking fucking scary!! This being the morning after switching to hps it scared the shit out of me..







after finding them in this condition I immediately turned the water on and checked the temp, at the bottom it was 86 and the top of the canopy was fucking 89.... I hung some fans and got air moving better in there, buy the time I had that done, 15 min tops they started to perk up!! Whew what a relief! Im now wondering if I should step up my watering schedule. They are on a drip irrigation on a timer set three times a day for aprox 20 min. and ppm of 918.. Im also going to run a fresh line into the room two 4in ducts going to the lights... thoughts?


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

Mine did this exact thing when I switched to 12/12. I think I just watered them and they recovered in about 20 mins. I'll need to go check again..

From what I've seen, this is completely normal.


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Dude that will be plenty of light! They will love that shit. How tall are they now?


tallest is 20 in , smallest 14in


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

scared the shit out of me!!! thats for sure!


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

Yea bro, those are the perfect height to start 12/12. You will be ok...


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

Good to hear!! Thanks for the peace of mind!!! Ill burn this next bowl as a toast the Grnman!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

Sweet, I'll do the same. Go check out my journal. I added some pics of the stuff I just got.


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

Not much to report, Im in the third day of flowering, The first thing that I have found out is just how much more water they want when this change is made! Think i may have that under control now though... I got some tonic water and Im doing the twice a day spray for co2, at least for now... I dont think there is any sign of sex yet, Not sure how long it takes to show sex.. Ill have to read up a lil there I guess... And now some pics of the bushy lil buggers...


----------



## winn420 (May 25, 2008)

lookin good bro. I hope my pic helped with your question. I'll be watching your grow...good luck!!

I read your journal but I can't find the total wattage of your light set-up....I was just curious


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

It did winn! And thanks for taking to time to help!!! Glad to have along on my ride!


----------



## winn420 (May 25, 2008)

great...glad it did! and nevermind about your light size, I found it. You're gonna shit when you see how big they get now that you have switched them over to 12/12...be prepared...lol


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

winn420 said:


> great...glad it did! and nevermind about your light size, I found it. You're gonna shit when you see how big they get now that you have switched them over to 12/12...be prepared...lol


that is what I am getting told! I cant wait to see em start to flower~~


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 25, 2008)

BOOKMARK, BUMP.....AHHHH MORE PORN-O STILL READING, CHECK U AND CATCH UP SOON. DB.


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> BOOKMARK, BUMP.....AHHHH MORE PORN-O STILL READING, CHECK U AND CATCH UP SOON. DB.


glad to have ya!!!!


----------



## marley'man (May 25, 2008)

whats your strain called dude? very bushey hey.


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

marley'man said:


> whats your strain called dude? very bushey hey.


\

its bagseed, from good bud but still bag seed


----------



## marley'man (May 25, 2008)

sup man could this b !!!

YouTube - Green House Seed Co El NiÃ±o Grow with Italian Subtitles


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

marley'man said:


> sup man could this b !!!
> 
> YouTube - Green House Seed Co El NiÃ±o Grow with Italian Subtitles


that would be nice!!! Arjan has some very nice strains!! Spent a good bit of time in his coffee shops!!! But Im sure I havent had any el nino come my way here stateside.. so not likley..


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

I just started a new thread about a specific strange leaf on one of my plants... I planded copying the same thing here but to high figure it out and to lazy to to redo it... So here is a link to the thread.... 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/76172-plant-leaf-looking-scary-3rd.html


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Good Morn. Sir. I Just Read The Othier Th. Looks Like Light Burn, Or Poss. Pottassum, What Are Your Levels On This. And Can U Confirm Or Deny These Rumors. Db. Lol


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Good Morn. Sir. I Just Read The Othier Th. Looks Like Light Burn, Or Poss. Pottassum, What Are Your Levels On This. And Can U Confirm Or Deny These Rumors. Db. Lol


Just checked my ppm and it is up to 1220 from 870..... hrmp what can make it jump up like that??? All rumors are true btw! Except of course the one about the me the candy and the stranger....


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Lol...candy!!! Your # Jump Is Prob. Do To Evap... Or The Plants Are Drinking There Water. Sounds Like An Adj. Is In Order, For A More Stable Run. Jmt's 
Db.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Lol...candy!!! Your # Jump Is Prob. Do To Evap... Or The Plants Are Drinking There Water. Sounds Like An Adj. Is In Order, For A More Stable Run. Jmt's
> Db.


jmt's??? do tell


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Jmt's-just My Thoughts..........db. I Ant Gunna Tell Ya How To Run Yo Bitches. Unless That Is Needed??? Watch Yur Ph And Hitem With A Little Ro Or Your Water, And Bring The Ppm Down To Under The 1000 Mark More In The Low To Mid 900's Jmt's" Db.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Jmt's-just My Thoughts..........db. I Ant Gunna Tell Ya How To Run Yo Bitches. Unless That Is Needed??? Watch Yur Ph And Hitem With A Little Ro Or Your Water, And Bring The Ppm Down To Under The 1000 Mark More In The Low To Mid 900's Jmt's" Db.


your jmt's are wanted and honestly probably needed.... While this is a bright room for some it is still very dimly lit for me... I need all the guidense I can get!


----------



## bfq (May 26, 2008)

very nice looking setup! very nice looking plants! very nice looking gear! very scary flaming pussy!

got a couple thoughts for you.....

first, it took me awhile to find your fan... and when i did, i saw it was a small box fan. while this is better than nothing, an oscillating fan makes a LOT of difference. i had to take mine out of my flower room for a couple of reasons and the difference between the plants that grew with it and the ones that didnt is amazing... big beefy solid stems vs itty bitty wispy ones. 

also, that oscillating fan will help with one of your specific questions... bugs dont like fans much 

and since we are on bugs... i noticed that the baseboard in the room outside the grow area seems to be missing... looks like a gap in the drywall at the floor level... could be way wrong of course.... but you should seal that whole room up as much as possible to prevent bugs from getting in... seal the walls, seal the ceiling... make the room tight and as Grn said, keep that shit CLEAN!

if it was my space and i had extra cash and time on hand, i would probably build two (or more) smaller rooms into that big area... that would keep the areas a bit easier to control (unless mad heat becomes a problem, but that too can be overcome).

with all that gear, you could set up a couple of veg and flower rooms and really ramp things up!

another thing i noticed that you dont have going... and you are obviously interested in achieving the results from, is a cO2 rig. let me tell you, when i had my real room going, the cO2 tank and regulator made ALL the difference in the world! can cost a few beans and was a pain in the ass to get setup (valve opens, fans go off, weeeee) but it paid off! 

in my current ghetto grow setup i am waffling between just skipping it totally or making one of those DIY yeast/sugar bottles for it... i waffle due to laziness and not being sure just how much of a difference such trace amounts of cO2 will make.... but i am pretty sure if i ever remember to get yeast at the store i will be using it... some has GOT to be better than none, right?

fucking sweet setup you have going though, for sure!

in the future, you might REALLY want to look into using a light mover! i say this cause most of your gear is really tight and comprehensive and that (and the cO2) is the only really noticeably thing missing... such a simple seeming thing can make a HUGE difference in yield! (up to 40%, i believe)

i have a question for you... as a new grower who is obviously (judging by the level of dust on your video gear) not into extra work... what made you go hydro instead of soil? 

i am not debating that soil is better than hydro or saying you should be using soil (or soilless) to grow, just wondering at your thoughts.... because my AV stuff has so much dust on it i cant find it sometimes and hydro always just makes me go, "wow, what a fucklot of work!"

and for the record, i like the big ass inline pics instead of thumbs too


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

bfq thank you for your feedback!! I love kinda co op help here!! You are another example of that and I am grateful..



bfq said:


> very nice looking setup! very nice looking plants! very nice looking gear! very scary flaming pussy! *forgot about that post! lol Thought I was going to have to defend not having a std and my sex, yet again!
> 
> got a couple thoughts for you.....
> 
> ...


btw the big ass font is only so the replys would be easy to find... And thanks again for checking my journal and the advice! Please continue to do so!


----------



## bfq (May 26, 2008)

i am not surprised to see that you actually have my points already covered... very solid grow you have going! i am impressed for a n00b run, it is VERY good!

as for temps on the HID's... two words: cool tube.

you simply would not believe the difference they make!

also, when you break down the big area to smaller ones with walls, you can control the temps a lot better... pull cool air from a cool and low area, dump the hot air somewhere high and far away. my shabby little flower area actually stays a couple degrees cooler than the outer room that it is in just from active exhaust and passive intakes and a bit of a ghetto cool tube setup i put on my CFL racks. and you can do things like put the ballasts outside the grow area so that the ambient temperature isnt effected.

i just found out today that the Missus will let me use a real honest to goodness closet, so i will be going back to HID MUCH sooner than i thought! YAY! the particular closet is built around an old and unused chimney in the house too.... good bye evil hot air!

oh, and for the record, i had read your thread well enough to know you basically won the grower's lottery on equipment, i just missed that you got the hydro gear too... no real need to use soil instead of hydro... i was just looking for an opinion.... and since we are back on it.... since you are using hydro and are a slacker (see dust  ) what are your thoughts on it... is it a lot of work or no big deal?

looking at your recent pics again... i bet if you just put a ceiling in and exhausted above it your temps in the grow area would drop dramatically. i mean have the ceiling hang about where your mylar stops.

looking really good though! this "n00b" setup flat out blows away a few "pro" ops i have seen over the years!


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

bfq said:


> i am not surprised to see that you actually have my points already covered... very solid grow you have going! i am impressed for a n00b run, it is VERY good!
> 
> as for temps on the HID's... two words: cool tube.
> 
> ...


Thanks for good vibes man! the thing that worrys me the most with what you have said is my exhaust... while I have more than enough I put it in a bad place for the changes I have made since... plus its like 91 outside now so I struggle with heat. Ive been lucky in that I have been in situation where I acquire seeds from hi grade bud, only because large amounts came and went my way.. Ive since ended that bit work.. I let a good while pass before I started this project.. Sooo I have a ton of pretty good seed... and the bud it came from produced very lil seed.. maybe 2-4 per lb.. more others some only one... so with that in mind I am going to use a squirl cage fan that I have to pull from a cool spot in the room and split the flow to the lights with two small dryer vent ducts.... soon as I figure out how I wanna do it Ill post pics.. But as soon as I harvest this I am going to rip down the whole operation and rebuild to what I have learned.... After i put the hps up I found a mh bulb I am assuming that these ballast are switchable since they came with that bulb.. haven't gone as far as to plug it in and test it... don't know the consequence if its not wrong.. blow up???? just not work?? ruin ballast?? but I will use that along with the cfl next veg..


----------



## bfq (May 26, 2008)

yes, they can explode.... they usually just die.... but.... Russian roulette never seemed to have good odds for me 

in my experience, MH kicks ass for veg... using MH and HPS on a light mover for flowering hit the spot 

with the temps up to 91 outside (better you than me!) what are the temps like around the plants?


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> After i put the hps up I found a mh bulb I am assuming that these ballast are switchable since they came with that bulb.. haven't gone as far as to plug it in and test it... don't know the consequence if its not wrong.. blow up???? just not work?? ruin ballast?? but I will use that along with the cfl next veg..


If it is a switchable ballast, it will more then likely have a "switch" on it somewhere to change from MH or HPS.

If it's a digital ballast, I don't think there is a "switch", they are setup to run both of them already I believe.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

Ok so after reading r+d last post i got to work and changed the rez.. 
5th day flowering
ppm before run off is 778 after hour or so runoff brings it to 801

ph is 5.7 before 5.9 after.. should I use my ph down here?

10 gal distilled water.. *Im getting a fucking osmosis filter as soon as I can*

high temp 88 present top of canopy 88 bottom of canopy 87.. hottest part of day as well.
low 77

humidity max 64
low 51
present 5.8

largest plant is 24in with 11 nodes....
How long before I should be able to tell sex.... seems like from what I have read 7 days is what I should expect... but i think I may be seeing the formation of some lil man nuggets.... Im sure its too early to tell but hate the wait!
now for my skinimax style soft port... for the hardstuff ya gotta check the dirt bag or grn...







I think that is nute burn.... what causes the ppm to jump up so much? it was 804 5 days ago??
















I also sprayed down the leaves with water and the with with sparkling water... checked label this time round...


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

Mine showed sex 6 or 7 days into it - those were males. The tranny took a little longer, more like 1.5-2 weeks. From all the research I did during that time, males tend to show signs first.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Mine showed sex 6 or 7 days into it - those were males. The tranny took a little longer, more like 1.5-2 weeks. From all the research I did during that time, males tend to show signs first.


cool.. Thanks for the time frame...


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

Make sure to post all the pics you can of the nodes. How many did you say they had again? I saw all my activity towards the 7th and 8th nodes.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Make sure to post all the pics you can of the nodes. How many did you say they had again? I saw all my activity towards the 7th and 8th nodes.


the largest has 11 nodes... I took a pic but its blury as hell.... I have 10 mega pixal camrea but it has auto focus and I cant seem to get a good close up... damn cam cost me a bundle to.... probably can done with it but I cant seem to figure that one out...


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

Look for the digital macro setting. That should work best for getting shots like that.


----------



## bfq (May 26, 2008)

cant advise you really on the pH since it is hydro... but it sure sounds right to me (hydro wants lower pH than soil, right?)

those temps get a bit warmer than would make me happy, not horrid though, so it might be fine... getting the cO2 tank running though would take some (maybe enough) of the edge off.... your plants only seem to think it is a little warm (slightly upward curling leaves) so it may be ok.

sexing on my last two batches (checked my notes) took 10 and 14 days, respectively. by my reference material i used for them, 15 days was expected. (one of Garden Knowm's books).

yeah, that looks like some nute burn going on... not too bad though, so i would just concentrate on getting the nutes right rather than chasing the problem... get it stabilized and things should, er, stabilize 

and reading the label is always good 

so um, why so few plants?


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

Im gonna quit referring to you as grnman and call ya teddy tech! I checked my camera and couldn't find a setting for digital macro.. could it be called something else?


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Im gonna quit referring to you as grnman and call ya teddy tech! I checked my camera and couldn't find a setting for digital macro.. could it be called something else?


lol..hmm..what model camera do you have? It could be called macro or something of that nature. Look for something that has a flower on it. Sometimes these camera manufacturers use that as a symbol for that function.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

bfq said:


> cant advise you really on the pH since it is hydro... but it sure sounds right to me (hydro wants lower pH than soil, right?)
> 
> those temps get a bit warmer than would make me happy, not horrid though, so it might be fine... getting the cO2 tank running though would take some (maybe enough) of the edge off.... your plants only seem to think it is a little warm (slightly upward curling leaves) so it may be ok.
> 
> ...



honestly only 5 because I didn't know what I was doing and I new it so i didn't want to get in over my head.. Im glad that is what I have though.. barley enough room in the tray for those 5.. plus the manifold I have for the drip system only has 6 outlets...
Yup ive got the ppm down and im gonna see what happens.. happened once before and grnman helped me get it under control.. Im expecting them to be fine.. 
Hopefully when I figure out my next lil fan Ill give some relief to the heat.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> lol..hmm..what model camera do you have? It could be called macro or something of that nature. Look for something that has a flower on it. Sometimes these camera manufacturers use that as a symbol for that function.


its a hp photosmart R960....
no flower either... I remember seeing that setting on another camera I had....


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

Hmm, not much on the net about it. Is it a few year old? Play around with the settings, it's got to have it on there.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

its a lil under a year old... Yea I know i googled it yesterday and got mostly photo blog links....
its got a ton of manual settings that I know nothing about.. but Im gonna play with all that and see if I can figure it out...


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

Yea...if it has a ton of settings, then I'd bet my first unborn child that it's on there!

Good luck..you will notice a night and day difference using that setting.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 26, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> its a hp photosmart R960....
> no flower either... I remember seeing that setting on another camera I had....


HP doesn't list the R960. Only R927, R937, and R967. Maybe see one of those looks like yours and read the instructions? I'm sure you have macro somewhere.

HP Photosmart R900 Digital Camera series


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Throw It Against The Ground...lol That Always Works....db.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Throw It Against The Ground...lol That Always Works....db.



ahhhh thats what happend to the last two.....damn stoney hands...... one in a canal in amsterdam and one just dropped with too much of a buz on to be standing...


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

well lets just go ahead and assume Im a bit of a idiot.. not hard Im sure... I dove head first into the bottom of my closet *not a appealing prospect* dug through the skeletons and retrieved the instructions to the camera in question.. and still no real info in that damn useless piece of pulp.. when I started dicking around with the shiny fucker I realized I had been overlooking a lil button on top of the thing with a flower on it... I have macro, auto macro, infinity??, manual focus (prolly should mess with that), and auto focus...
quickly took a couple of photos on auto macro and got better results. still not great though.. Ill play with it more when it looks like there is something to see there.. unless yall think it would be beneficial to been seen now.


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

Maybe try changing the ISO?

Also, do you have a lens you look through or an LCD screen. Put the camera right next to the plant and watch the LCD screen to adjust the focus on the image.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

I think a lot of the problem is Im reaching and really cant keep a steady hand... Next time I try to take up close node pics Im gonna take the plants out and get plenty of room to get steady..


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

Yea good idea. I'm the same way bro. I use to be addicted to xanax and now that I'm off that shit, my hands are never steady. Hard to hold anything without my hands totally flipping out.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea good idea. I'm the same way bro. I use to be addicted to xanax and now that I'm off that shit, my hands are never steady. Hard to hold anything without my hands totally flipping out.


same here bro!!! To many trips to lerado.... been off that and all pills for about 7 years now!! thank god


----------



## winn420 (May 26, 2008)

congrats Grn & hothouse,

I was severly addicted to oxy's, vicodin & all opiates basically...been off them for almost a year and my life is much, much better now.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

winn420 said:


> congrats Grn & hothouse,
> 
> I was severly addicted to oxy's, vicodin & all opiates basically...been off them for almost a year and my life is much, much better now.


yea the clarity of life after just 9 months off was great! years later and im amazed I got so caught up... all in the pages of a life though....


----------



## bfq (May 26, 2008)

and pot is illegal 

fricken Dr's and pharm companies are all trying to KILL us!


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

bfq said:


> and pot is illegal
> 
> fricken Dr's and pharm companies are all trying to KILL us!


yea man!!! fucking ridiculous!!! support normal and stay aware!!


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

ive got a fat bowl of purple haze and a nice lil bit of keif from various kind strains... memorial day smoke is on!!


----------



## winn420 (May 26, 2008)

mmmmmm...looks yummy


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

immm ahh sooo .......... huh?!?!?!? ah ah oh yea .......High


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Ummmm!!! Is It Dirty To Say I Was Licking The Moniter??? Db.


----------



## bfq (May 26, 2008)

while it looks yummy and all..... i really am digging this bud i am smoking in honor of people who have paid a great price for us.... some bfq-08


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Ummmm!!! Is It Dirty To Say I Was Licking The Moniter??? Db.


actually for the first time "lmfao"

fucker talks like the joker on acid half the time, and nuggets of "lmfao" the other half.. Well done 

And i about to hate on the short bus.....


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> actually for the first time "lmfao"
> 
> fucker talks like the joker on acid half the time, and nuggets of "lmfao" the other half.. Well done
> 
> And i about to hate on the short bus.....


DONT HATE ON THE BUS, IT WILL PICK U UP, HEHEHEHEHHE!!! IN TIMES OF NEED!!! JUST HIT YOUR REPS BRUDHA!!! I LIKE THE WAY U THINK. AND DEFF. THE SENSE OF HUMOR...DB.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> DONT HATE ON THE BUS, IT WILL PICK U UP, HEHEHEHEHHE!!! IN TIMES OF NEED!!! JUST HIT YOUR REPS BRUDHA!!! I LIKE THE WAY U THINK. AND DEFF. THE SENSE OF HUMOR...DB.


*love it when the laugh, shrug when they get offended!!*


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Mama' Always Said "phuckem If They Cant Take A Joke"!!! Db.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

and joke em if they cant take a fuck!


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> DONT HATE ON THE BUS, IT WILL PICK U UP, HEHEHEHEHHE!!! IN TIMES OF NEED!!! JUST HIT YOUR REPS BRUDHA!!! I LIKE THE WAY U THINK. AND DEFF. THE SENSE OF HUMOR...DB.


just re read my own post....
the last bit was supposed to read "I aint about to hate"... ce la ve... aint hatin but I wouldnt ride the damn thing either...


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

Ok today I finally took the some steps to battle the heat... Im not sure it will work but seems like it should.... What I did was tap two holes in the 10in duct I have coming off my exhaust fan. I ran two 6in ducts to my lamps to try to cool from there... let me know what yall think and any suggestions to make it better...

pic heavy as usual... this will be great when Im budding..


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

Ok Im not sure anyone will be able to tell from this pic... Although it is hard to see I can see it well... Ive noticed lil balls showing up on the top 3 nodes of one of my smaller plants... Im in day 6 of flowering... let me know what yall think..
and i know my lil arrows are pitiful but my shaky ass hands cant draw that stuff str8.. and to be honest im surprised I figured out how to do it...


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

that looks like it will help! nice clean work too!

only thing i have to nit pick you with is the sags in the duct... they make for resistance in the airflow... at least in theory  might not be anything to worry about in reality.

a simple way to test if an exhaust is working or not is to light your lighter and hold the flame under the exhaust... if it is working, the flame should either be extinguished or sucked dramatically to the exhaust.


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

as for balls, i cant tell for sure from those pics, but sadly they are starting to look it 

keep watching closely and kill it as soon as you are sure.

i am sure we all feel your pain on that. 

(and now you are starting to see why i asked why so few)


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

bfq said:


> that looks like it will help! nice clean work too!
> 
> only thing i have to nit pick you with is the sags in the duct... they make for resistance in the airflow... at least in theory  might not be anything to worry about in reality.
> 
> a simple way to test if an exhaust is working or not is to light your lighter and hold the flame under the exhaust... if it is working, the flame should either be extinguished or sucked dramatically to the exhaust.


Ill get the sags out, makes since.... But I actually have it on the outlet side of the fan... havnet been able to find a good way of exhausting there.


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Jesus man, it's like a fucking gerbil cage in your grow room with that duct everywhere!


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

yea Im thinking of putting a wheel in there!


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Yea that does kinda look like two little nut sacks. I'm not really sure though. Try and get a real close shot. 

If it won't take a real close one, magnify the image to like 100 or 150 percent and see what you come up with.


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea Im thinking of putting a wheel in there!


make it work like a, er, gerbil cage fan!


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

bfq said:


> make it work like a, er, gerbil cage fan!


lol now where thinking!


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

Ok I tried to get some closer pics... these are a lil better than everything I have done so far, still I dont see on the pics as well as I see with me own eyes.... I knew I would be spending some dough when i decided to grow but didnt think it would be on a tripod but that is in my future now.....


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

those pics are getting really good... but still cant tell for sure from here.... sadly though, i think you are right


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 27, 2008)

me inclination is that they are male, but you have a little longer to tell- there not pollinating anytime soon. I am hoping the best for you tho


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Sorry bro, I still can't tell. That first pic has too much flash in it and the second one is focused on the background!

/yOnK!

I got my fingers crossed for ya though. Remember, males tend to show sex first from what I've read and experienced. It's been 6-7 days right? Give it a couple more days and you will know if it's male for sure.


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

damn, Grn... looks like you are getting more evidence for your theory on bag seed being more apt to be male


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

You got some males?


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

Honestly Ill be happy if I have one female on this one! As soon I harvest Im going to tear the whole thing down and rebuild! looking forward to that... I expected this to be a sort of trial run with high possibility of benifets.. either way I just got a feeling, not to many males in there.... guess a lil more time and will see..... Im sure within a couple days ill figure out a way to get some good quality pics...


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

your attitude seems healthy  

one thing you have shown yourself at least... you have skill enough to make investing in seeds a viable option 

since you are going to tear it down and rebuild, what sort of changes are you plotting? would be nice to hear what your experience has taught you.


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> You got some males?


i got some, but they havent all been male so i dont have any real complaints. but let's just say i will be a happy camper when i have my little clone room *just so*


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

bfq said:


> your attitude seems healthy
> 
> one thing you have shown yourself at least... you have skill enough to make investing in seeds a viable option
> 
> since you are going to tear it down and rebuild, what sort of changes are you plotting? would be nice to hear what your experience has taught you.


for one I will split the room in two and use my space much more efeciantly. Also I will have my exhaust and intake set up before hand... a lil redesign on my res and how the water gets to the plants.... beyond that Ill be doing a journal much the same as this one taking input as I do it.. try to get the best setup I can... Money shouldn't be a huge issue so im planning on having a proper room... with the help of riu!


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

yeah, it looks like a basic dialing in of your operation is all that is needed... adding the separate flower room will make you a ton happier too, i think... you could already be well on your way to the next crop using Jack Herer seeds 

personally, i think my next rig will have two flower areas since veg goes so much faster for me than flowering... and then i am thinking on trying some lowryders in the veg tank... they are so cute  (and i really like to grow buds)

ideally, i will have 4 separate environmental areas... clone/seedling, veg and two flowers... can you tell i just got an upgrade on space?  (not a huge one mind you, but about 4x the size i have now)


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

extra room is always good!!!! Ive still got a lot learn so Im staying open to everything new right now... Im thinking though, that I will have the veg room taking on clones and seedling as well as holding mothers.. done right I think I have plenty of space... The flower room if Im not mistaken can have plants at all diffrent stages of growth as long as Im sure I never itroduce males.... 
btw here are the first seeds Im going to order...
KAL-X
I was thinking it was a dna strain but its thseeds, Im pretty sure this is the farm for dampkring as well..


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

good choice! i think that plant would make me pretty happy too!

yes, the veg room can have all stages/sizes of plants... i just want a separate clone area because i want the humidity and temperature to be higher... really though, it will just be like a bread box with it's own floro tubes in it.... also, i dont have the serious space like you do... least not to use for growing. i tried selling the GF on the idea of using the living room and i almost got hurt


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

bfq said:


> good choice! i think that plant would make me pretty happy too!
> 
> yes, the veg room can have all stages/sizes of plants... i just want a separate clone area because i want the humidity and temperature to be higher... really though, it will just be like a bread box with it's own floro tubes in it.... also, i dont have the serious space like you do... least not to use for growing. i tried selling the GF on the idea of using the living room and i almost got hurt


lamo
I bet ya did! Luckily for me Im happily divorced 4 br home with a large addition... I have it very good with my situation.... of course now Im afraid to bring any women to my house.. hell I dont like anyone, shy of 4 people who I trust greatly, at my house.... Use to be the regular pool, poker, ufc watching and smoking house... but shut that shit down..


Im high I babble.... so sorry


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Yea, if you did bring one over, you would be like Dave Chappelle in Half Baked! Remember Mary Jane?


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, if you did bring one over, you would be like Dave Chappelle in Half Baked! Remember Mary Jane?


lmfao!!! hell yea I remeber..... billy bong thornton!!! love it

btw I start my new job tomorow.. buisness really... bought myself a franchise...


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

LOL, oh yea? What like a Taco Bell or something?

_HAHAHA_


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LOL, oh yea? What like a Taco Bell or something?
> 
> _HAHAHA_


Yea man Im slinging the refried love now!!!!!!!!!!!!

nah its actually licensed craftsmen franchise... kinda new way of doing business but proven.... don't really wanna go into to much detail here.... ya understand....


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Naw, I'm just messen with you. Craftsman like Craftsman hand tools?


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

lol well I do have some craftsman tools..... Im a plumber by trade... until now I have worked for somebody... Now I have bought a franchise where I am kinda like a independent contractor to a company... way more money...


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

congrats on becoming your own man! i have had my own businesses for.... decades  there just no other way to be.

as for the babbling, no worries, i babble too. i am sure we will continue to get along 

done the divorce thing myself... o_what_fun 

when you bring a girl over, just tell her that behind that door is where you store the bodies of nosey people


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

bfq said:


> congrats on becoming your own man! i have had my own businesses for.... decades  there just no other way to be.
> 
> as for the babbling, no worries, i babble too. i am sure we will continue to get along
> 
> ...


so you saying dont lie to her????


and I am sure we will!


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

this is a link to a page of some incredible animal pics.... Pretty cool stuff

Linkinn - The best Animals Pics - 2007 (81 pics!)


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

I'm trying to find some info on this shit I had seen months ago. It's a light system where you grow your plants like inside a wheel or something? They rotate around lights. Not really sure how to explain it, all I remember is a huge wheel with plants inside.

You guys have any ideas?


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

lie? never! the truth is entirely too much fun!


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

lol no doubt.....


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Here it is








Some shit like that...


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

holy fuck..... that thing scares me!!! lol


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

sorta like those vertical grows? where they have a light tower in the center of a round room with the plants in stadium fashion around the walls? (some rotation required)


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

ya gotta send me a link to that thing


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Dude, I found the ultimate grow! Check this shit out...

Roto Grow - Bubbleman's Hideout


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

wow, that is definitely a product of someone smoking too much bud with a machine shop handy


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Pretty insane if you ask me. Looks like a lot of up keep as well.


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Dude, I found the ultimate grow! Check this shit out...
> 
> Roto Grow - Bubbleman's Hideout



damn that thing is amazing!!! what a huge grow with 3 of them fuckers...


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

and looks like you would have to be really fond of lowryders... but wow that is impressive!


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

harvest would actually suck.....hmmmmm


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

LOL, right. That looks like most of the complaints you see from people - not the right strain!


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

a sativa could really give ya fits in that set up


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

empty your PM's much?


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

lol uhh I thought I do is it full?


----------



## bfq (May 27, 2008)

hothousemary has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## hothousemary (May 28, 2008)

lol cleared folder.....


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

Hhm. Your Getting Good Advise..... Nice To Hear Your Plans For The Future. Patience And Time, Oh And Money... Will Get U What U Are Wanting On The Grow... What I See Is Nice, The Attitude And Thirst For The Learn Of It Is Getting You Some Reps Brudha...!!! Db.

Greenlight, 2000w Grow Has Got Pic's Of The Monster Running + Othiers.
Phucking Crazy


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (May 28, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> damn that thing is amazing!!! what a huge grow with 3 of them fuckers...



Fuck me! That's insane! Maximum efficiency - must be German


----------



## hothousemary (May 28, 2008)

Ok kids a lil quick in n out!!! Started the new life today!!! Went great but a super long day!!! so short and sweet and no pics tonight. Ok first thing this morning I go to check before going to work and there are more nuggets and they are much more difined... So I started checking the others and found one with realy nice white shoots comming off, Pretty sure shes a she...hmmmmm
anyway i ripped ole johny walnuts outta there just incase and ripped off to work....didnt have much time in there today before lights went out.. I gotta get a party bulb... but temps are way fucking hot!!!!! Im so anxious to get this grow over so I can start over and get it a lil better... anyway peace to all ya and Ill be back tomorow with more time....


----------



## bfq (May 28, 2008)

glad it went well!

i had a thought... since you arent at a shortage for space or lights but are at a shortage for hydro equipment... you could run a bit of an experiment if you were so inclined... and settle (at least for yourself) the age old debate of which is better: soil or hydro.

next crop, hopefully from "name" brand seeds... grab a bag of soilmix stuff and a 3 gallon pot or so and run one in dirt as you run the rest in your hydro rig. sprout the seed in a small rockwool cube just like you would for the hydro and when it is ready, just pop it in the dirt, cube and all. get a simple set of nute mixes for it, nothing too elaborate and just get a feel and see which works better... at least for you. you do that before you get all gung ho on the new room and you will know which way you want to go.

just my thoughts, and easy enough for me to say since it aint my grow op 

most of us grow the way we do for the same reason you are using hydro... it is what we had and what we were taught on... makes for bias.


----------



## winn420 (May 29, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Ok kids a lil quick in n out!!! Started the new life today!!! Went great but a super long day!!! so short and sweet and no pics tonight. Ok first thing this morning I go to check before going to work and there are more nuggets and they are much more difined... So I started checking the others and found one with realy nice white shoots comming off, Pretty sure shes a she...hmmmmm
> anyway i ripped ole johny walnuts outta there just incase and ripped off to work....didnt have much time in there today before lights went out.. I gotta get a party bulb... but temps are way fucking hot!!!!! Im so anxious to get this grow over so I can start over and get it a lil better... anyway peace to all ya and Ill be back tomorow with more time....


yeah bro...my green party light has made my life alot easier!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

UMMM DUH!!! IS THIS FOR SEEING IN THE BLOOM SIDE, WHEN MAINTENCE IS NEED AND LIGHTS ARE OUT.???? SORRY FOR THE DUH!!! DB.


----------



## winn420 (May 29, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> UMMM DUH!!! IS THIS FOR SEEING IN THE BLOOM SIDE, WHEN MAINTENCE IS NEED AND LIGHTS ARE OUT.???? SORRY FOR THE DUH!!! DB.


yeah that's what I use it for


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

I Just Kick On The 500w Haligen And Get Busy... Then Shut It Back Down Asap... And Never Any Prob's Here. My Cirplet Ass Needs The Space And Light. Lol Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

Congrats on the female bro..


----------



## hothousemary (May 29, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Congrats on the female bro..


thanks man! Im psyched.. no other males have showed themselves yet either... btw fucking avatar is epic!!!!! DB must be so proud!!!! 

Another long day..... I may be back on later tonight if not there will be plenty on here this weekend!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

If I Smiled Any Bigger, I Think I Would Swallow My Ears. Lol!!!
Just Got A Phone Call In The Middle Of This.... My Cookies Have Downed Another Grown Man... He Is Now Huging A Chair, And Dosn't Want Anymore To Smoke. Lmfao... See There Equilizer Cookies, You All Can Be In A Chair Like Me... Lol Anothier Victim. Db. And The "tlb"


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 30, 2008)

Great News man- How many do you have left to sex?

, I just had 4 pre-flowers emerge after my 36 hours of darkness and have 7 more to sex


----------



## GrnMan (May 30, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Great News man- How many do you have left to sex?
> 
> , I just had 4 pre-flowers emerge after my 36 hours of darkness and have 7 more to sex


I bought Jorge Cervantes bible last night and he talked about this. You taken a look at that book yet?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 30, 2008)

Yeah I dont own it- but every time i am at my headshop i read a section lol... But yeah both Jorge and Arjan use 24-72 hours of darkness depending on the strain...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 31, 2008)

Bible Thumper...lol Db.


----------



## bfq (May 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Bible Thumper...lol Db.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

Ok I think the remaing 4 plants are female! The top three nodes have lil white V shaped hairs coming out where the nuggets where on the other. Ive tried to take pics but still the shaky hands bamboozle me! Ill post a few here maybe someone can see something.... Im pretty sure they are female but sure yet... 
Also the heat is so out of control... my high is fucking 100 daily.. This cant be Im assuming.. so I am taking my exhaust and hanging it directly above my lights and plants... kinda nervous I gotta make sure that heavy fucker is secure... but its all I can think to help at this point... for the next grow Ill be buying this 11,000 BTU Portable Air Conditioner
way expensive but over time it will pay for itself...
ok pic time now while Im waiting on my help to hang this monster..


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 31, 2008)

great news- and the setup is getting even sweeter! good for you thats great!


----------



## winn420 (May 31, 2008)

lookin good bro. yeah I have a 12,000 btu portable a/c in my room and it has worked great cooling my room and my cabinet for my mothers. I haven't really seen it get over 85 and it consistantly keeps my room at around 79.


----------



## GrnMan (May 31, 2008)

Sweet...looken good bro


----------



## bfq (May 31, 2008)

all ya'll short bus people are confusing me 

looking good!


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

bfq said:


> all ya'll short bus people are confusing me
> 
> looking good!


if ya cant beat em (and there is no need) join em


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

Ok so Ive been working all day in that fucking hot ass room and think what I have done this time is going to help a lot!! I still am probably going to have to get the $500 fucking ac unit but I live in a seriously hot part of the country so that is just what will have to be! I am determend to grow some quality bud!

any thoughts as always are appreciated... oh yea I raised the lights a lil because my tallest plant was only bout 4 in from light... Im hopping with two 600 watters this will be ok..




















had to have all the duct work! I know grnman loves the look of it!


----------



## Picasso345 (May 31, 2008)

That duct work is looking very Seussian, lol. How do you like those 600w's? Seems like most people go for a 400w or a 1000w


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> That duct work is looking very Seussian, lol. How do you like those 600w's? Seems like most people go for a 400w or a 1000w


be honest with ya I wouldn't know if I like em or not.. I was given the lights so I yea I love em!! but wouldn't know what is better...


----------



## winn420 (May 31, 2008)

yeah man...lookin great! I'm sure (2) 600's will get the job done really well!!


----------



## bfq (May 31, 2008)

looks good! starting to really resemble a pro op!

i think you are too far away with the lights, but that is just an opinion... pics dont always convey things properly.

see if they start to leg up, that will tell ya


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

bfq said:


> looks good! starting to really resemble a pro op!
> 
> i think you are too far away with the lights, but that is just an opinion... pics dont always convey things properly.
> 
> see if they start to leg up, that will tell ya


well I think they are too honestly but my largest plant is to close, so I have adjusted em for that one... ya think it will cause the others to stretch, and if so is that all that bad?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 31, 2008)

Any way to raise up the shorter plants? That's what I've been doing.


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Any way to raise up the shorter plants? That's what I've been doing.


I guess Ill find out if by having lots of wattage and raising the lights will stretch em, hopefully without hurting the quality of the bud...


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> That duct work is looking very Seussian, lol. How do you like those 600w's? Seems like most people go for a 400w or a 1000w


I do not like green eggs and ham....



*I just got that, like 3 hours later!*


----------



## Picasso345 (May 31, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I do not like green eggs and ham....
> 
> 
> 
> *I just got that, like 3 hours later!*


Lol, in college I lived in an old house that had this crazy furnace with all the duct work shooting out of it, like 20 tubes shooting off in all directions and we called in The Seuss. I don't know if it was a converted coal furnace or what, but it was crazy.


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Lol, in college I lived in an old house that had this crazy furnace with all the duct work shooting out of it, like 20 tubes shooting off in all directions and we called in The Seuss. I don't know if it was a converted coal furnace or what, but it was crazy.


I miss the character of the some of the places I had when I was in my twenties... I lived mostly in uptown new orleans which provides the potential for character and just plain funky in abundance!


----------



## Picasso345 (May 31, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I miss the character of the some of the places I had when I was in my twenties... I lived mostly in uptown new orleans which provides the potential for character and just plain funky in abundance!


I read Confederacy of the Dunces. I know about your characters.


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

ignacious riley is on every street corner sometimes! Exspecialy when its hot... I love that [email protected]


----------



## Picasso345 (May 31, 2008)

I love it too. I had a day to kill in New Orleans once so I went to Tulane and looked at their collection about him. Lots of letters that he wrote and things like his dog tags and other belongings. I thought about taking a page of something, but I could never do that but I wonder once in a while what happened to all that stuff in the floods. Tulane got hit hard right? Maybe I should have stolen something if it all got ruined.


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I love it too. I had a day to kill in New Orleans once so I went to Tulane and looked at their collection about him. Lots of letters that he wrote and things like his dog tags and other belongings. I thought about taking a page of something, but I could never do that but I wonder once in a while what happened to all that stuff in the floods. Tulane got hit hard right? Maybe I should have stolen something if it all got ruined.


lol actually you are thinking of John Kennedy Toole the author, My reference was to the main character... Tulane is uptown and did not get flooded like some of the other parts of town, not in that particular part of uptown area anyway.. Now the whole city was without power, water, police, all that good stuff for a very long time! but im pretty sure whatever was in tulane and loyala was all intact..


----------



## Picasso345 (May 31, 2008)

Well that's good news. Glad I left it after all.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 31, 2008)

John Kennedy Toole Finding Aid


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

Picasso packing refrence tools! nice!


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 1, 2008)

sweet grow bro!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> sweet grow bro!!!


Thanks man


----------



## 52millimeter (Jun 1, 2008)

i jus read thru most of ur journal! epic grow story homie! im open to advise on any of my threads. gud luck in the future!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

52millimeter said:


> i jus read thru most of ur journal! epic grow story homie! im open to advise on any of my threads. gud luck in the future!


thanks man! checked your threads and to be honest Im still a newb on my first grow... Im still looking for answers to the same questions you are... 

So any of you cats that frequent this spot got any thoughts on trimming for the purpose of increasing yeild? Are they any other good reasons to trim and if so how is there a proper method for this?


----------



## 52millimeter (Jun 1, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> thanks man! checked your threads and to be honest Im still a newb on my first grow... Im still looking for answers to the same questions you are...
> 
> So any of you cats that frequent this spot got any thoughts on trimming for the purpose of increasing yeild? Are they any other good reasons to trim and if so how is there a proper method for this?


haha. thats what my newist thread is _*trying*_ to discuss.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

yea I read it, and have the same question right now.. So I figured I would post here and see if I can get us both some help on this one.. I have some cats with a wealth of know how coming by and hanging out here.


----------



## 52millimeter (Jun 1, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea I read it, and have the same question right now.. So I figured I would post here and see if I can get us both some help on this one.. I have some cats with a wealth of know how coming by and hanging out here.


alright! it would be great if any of them catz knew wassup with that. let me kno if they help you out!


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 1, 2008)

trimmimg to increase harvest/yeild, eh?

well in theory the yeild is built into the genetics.

or you COULD gather a bunch of clones, trim to one bain branch and go SCROG to get the most outta square footage

lollipopping- - but it's really built into the genetics of the given plant 

IMO


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

Hhm. Come Read The Journal Brudha! Its All There. U Need To Top Or Clone, Trim Up In The Grow Side, And Not In The Blm. I Just Ran A Realy Big Pik Run Of This In Me Journal. It Should Answer Alot Of The Questions Of Were On The Plant And How Much, And Type Of Cut. Its All There. 

Love The The Pic's Room Is Looking Phucking Crazy!!! Also In The Jorn. Is Pic's Of The Blm Side I Go Vert. There, Its A Hole New Game And The Quility The Plant Will Produce Is More Thur Out And Not Limited To The Scrog, Style. If U Got Any Questions Were Tlb~! And Thats Not A Prob. Allways.db.


----------



## bfq (Jun 1, 2008)

i wouldnt trim those plants except to take off the lowest branches MAYBE. i think it is too late really and the style of grow you are using doesnt require it... let em be all bushy and untrimmed.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

bfq said:


> i wouldnt trim those plants except to take off the lowest branches MAYBE. i think it is too late really and the style of grow you are using doesnt require it... let em be all bushy and untrimmed.


I DO AGREE! FOR THE TIME, THOUGHTS ARE FOR NEXT, AND FUTURE. DB.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

yup yup indeed.... Im gonna leave my lil ladies alone.. Ive been pulling off some of the lower dried up dead ones... next grow will be a lil diffrent..


----------



## bfq (Jun 1, 2008)

oh yeah, trimming can do some cool things... but it needs to be a plot all along, not just a stoned night with the snips 

sad truth is, i have a hard time NOT trimming mine.... prolly why i like grow styles like SOG and ScrOG... i can make my weakness into a strength 

if i was a Mary and had all the gear and space you do, i would be SOGging for sure again! fuck that wimpy 6 port manifold


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

bfq said:


> oh yeah, trimming can do some cool things... but it needs to be a plot all along, not just a stoned night with the snips
> 
> sad truth is, i have a hard time NOT trimming mine.... prolly why i like grow styles like SOG and ScrOG... i can make my weakness into a strength
> 
> if i was a Mary and had all the gear and space you do, i would be SOGging for sure again! fuck that wimpy 6 port manifold


any suggestions on larger watering system/


----------



## bfq (Jun 1, 2008)

i am out of my league on hydro, so this is just a guess.... but cant you just add another manifold and increase the size of your reservoir to handle more plants?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

bfq said:


> i am out of my league on hydro, so this is just a guess.... but cant you just add another manifold and increase the size of your reservoir to handle more plants?


I actually did a lil research after posting that and I have found a solution for any size grow! no manifold at all run a line off my pump with pipping going through out tray and I can tap a drip line and head at any point.... sog in mind with that one..


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok so I got some good close up pics of the nodes, thanks grnman for the direction on this one.... I was only able to get a real good close up on one plant but they all look as this one does... I had taken pics of all the plants but somehow lost them between camera and laptop.. to lazy to take more..


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 1, 2008)

nice, real thick... looks good- some wicked pre-flowers.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> nice, real thick... looks good- some wicked pre-flowers.


yea Im thinking it they will produce a high yield... I hope anyway..


----------



## bfq (Jun 1, 2008)

dont see why they wouldnt yield well... only thing "wrong" with your setup is the temperatures, really.. i am sure genetics could be better, but those sure do look like pot to me


----------



## bfq (Jun 1, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I actually did a lil research after posting that and I have found a solution for any size grow! no manifold at all run a line off my pump with pipping going through out tray and I can tap a drip line and head at any point.... sog in mind with that one..


you mean ebb and flow? or just puncturing the water lines to make more drip points?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

bfq said:


> you mean ebb and flow? or just puncturing the water lines to make more drip points?


punching the line to add drip lines where ever I need them.. at least for my veg room.... will be using aeroponics in bloom.. I have 6 of these..


----------



## bfq (Jun 1, 2008)

you and all your hardware LOL

i think i am with Grn and hate you 

that grow table just SCREAMS SOG, doesnt it?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

lol yea.... don't hate participate!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice man, got yourself a big girl there. I wonder why my plant doesn't look like that. I've noticed lots of peoples with huge branches shooting from the nodes.

Mine have some, but they aren't nearly as big as yours or some others I've seen. These were all clones right?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Nice man, got yourself a big girl there. I wonder why my plant doesn't look like that. I've noticed lots of peoples with huge branches shooting from the nodes.
> 
> Mine have some, but they aren't nearly as big as yours or some others I've seen. These were all clones right?


no they where all bagseed from a lb of some good kb dont remember strain name but it came with one, that produced 16 seeds when I shook it down a lil... actually groomed it looking for em and had a few people give em to me when they cracked em open..
I think the difference is probably strain.. but i dont know really...


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, I think you are going to have a great yield.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 2, 2008)

All Giggly....love The Toys!!! And The Plant Is Going To Make A Phat Ass Cola, The Branch Spacings Are Tight, Ditch The Lower Leaf I See In The Pic, So The Plant Is Not Trying To Feed Those! The Damaged And Yellows!
With All Those Toys, Way Looking Forward To The Furture Porn. 
Maybe I'll Look Into Getting A Splash Guard For The Keyboard Now!!! Lol
DB.~TLB!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> All Giggly....love The Toys!!! And The Plant Is Going To Make A Phat Ass Cola, The Branch Spacings Are Tight, Ditch The Lower Leaf I See In The Pic, So The Plant Is Not Trying To Feed Those! The Damaged And Yellows!
> With All Those Toys, Way Looking Forward To The Furture Porn.
> Maybe I'll Look Into Getting A Splash Guard For The Keyboard Now!!! Lol
> DB.~TLB!


ya fucking nut bro!! I love it!! Ok I will remove the ugly leaves... what is the best way from to remove them? Im sure just yanking them off is not good.... but I don't know....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 2, 2008)

U Can Cut Them And Leave Maybe A Qt.inch, Or Slightly Pull Down And It Should Just Pop Right Off, If It Bends Tho. Stop And Cut It. But I Just Pop Those Off. No Prob. Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok Ive taken DB advice and did a small amount of trimming... I cut or pulled off only the dead leaves that had no chance at all.... Took a bunch of pics, Ill actually label each one this time...

Number 1 was the male! I fucked his ass up and ditched him in a bad part of town....

this is the one I have creatively named number two!




















this is number 3













number 4

damn I lost the full pic of 4..... brain dead, in hot van with no a/c all day, the high was 94 outside..







this is number 5







I had some more pics of 5 but I seem to have lost them in the transfer from camera to pc


----------



## bfq (Jun 2, 2008)

looking sharp! 

i name mine #2 and such as well LOL

#3a is really showing to be my best all around plant 

didja do any clone practicing?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

nope these are all from seed.... Next grow when im more settled I will be doing cloning... Id like to be able to always have a mother going when I get more proficient...


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

wow super quiet tonight..


----------



## bfq (Jun 2, 2008)

lights come on in the evening


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

lol yea right around my bedtime!


----------



## bfq (Jun 2, 2008)

sounds like your boss is an asshole


----------



## bfq (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry, i have a hard time resisting cheap shots sometimes


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

lol yea he is a real task master!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

but he grows!!


----------



## bfq (Jun 2, 2008)

probably some fine ass dank too


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 2, 2008)

Just skimmed through your grow. I'll reread in more detail later. You're right, mine and your flowers look identical right now. I have to admit I'm very impressed that you were able to get slightly bushier growth with fluorescents as opposed to my HID. This gives me great hopes for my new CFL veg closet. Great job!


----------



## bfq (Jun 2, 2008)

erm, skip to the end... hothouse has some serious lighting going!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 3, 2008)

bfq said:


> erm, skip to the end... hothouse has some serious lighting going!


Okay, no wonder. I knew I had missed something like that. The yellow glow in the pictures looked very familiar.


----------



## bfq (Jun 3, 2008)

if hothouse could grow like that under CFL, Jorge himself would be taking notes LOL

all hail the yellow glow of HPS!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

how the hell can i miss that?? scribed now  Cheers!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 3, 2008)

Lmaoff! Hhm "iron Maiden" I Am Not A #er Im A Free Man" U Are # 2~ U Are # "6" ~ "im Not A # Im A Freeman" Insert Serious Old School Real Guitars.!!!

Some Nice Pic's Mister.!!! Oh! Ur Growing The Og" #2 Lol
Love The Ricksha, Are Those Kids Being Punished Lol Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 3, 2008)

took a lil look at my plants this afternoon and I think I may see balls!! this plant has preflowers all over it, actually looks like it is starting to bud... do I have a herme or is this just a tight preflower??


----------



## bfq (Jun 3, 2008)

that's a man, baby!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 3, 2008)

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

Errr, NOOOO! Aren't there pistils on that thing? I thought you showed some before? That first pic looks like a female from the top.


----------



## bfq (Jun 4, 2008)

in my book, a shemale is more a male than a female  hermies die in my garden as fast as males.

so, i repeat: that's a man, baby!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks Tranny to me. Isn't that a flower I circled from the last picture?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 4, 2008)

I Must Say Looks It To Me "p"! If Yur Planning To Bread Them, Great If Not!!! Get His Ass Out There B4 He Can [poll{ Your Fems.
Have Any Of Those Opened.???
Hhm~ Check Lacy's Thread, Earl Put A Pic In There About Some Sort Of Spray I Dont Know If Its Hermi Related, But That Was The Topic At That Time. It Should Be The Last 4-5 Pages Of Her Journal....!!! Sorry To Here About The Mail~~~ Fsp! Db.~tlb!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 4, 2008)

nice male pic... i just had two- and tore em out of the ground- gonna get pics of their root balls tho just to see how big they are 1 full week into flowering...

but get that dude outta there... Otherwise looking good


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok so I figured I would let the lil fella stay in the room one more day untill I got more responces, when I got home from work today I take a look and there is a ton of them... So I grab the lil fucker by the neck and I choked his ass to death and kicked him to the curb!!! I know he will bud and was already starting to flower, (yup Picasso345 you circled a flower..) The first pic in my last post was of this plant so it had started to really produce a lot flowers all over and then all the sudden fn nuggets started to show up all over the place.... 
On the good side of things, my new setup for my exhaust is working great! brought temps down by ten degrees... still to hot high is now 95 and lows around 77... but before it was getting up to 106 way to fucking hot... Im thinking that the shock of the heat may have had something to do with producing a herme.
The other 3 plants left are looking great!! starting to produce bud I think and no sign of nuggets!!

the dearly departed!







the survivors of my wrath!







budding??


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh man, hermies are the worst. I know because I had 4 out of 9 plants hermie on me. Talk about a let down. They all showed tranny symptoms within a couple days of each other and I'm left with two 100% females from the bunch. It's okay because they're damn near five feet tall now And I'm really considering getting a second 400 watter. Your growth is so much bushier than mine. I'm jealous.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 5, 2008)

very bush bushy growth... How long did you veg for again... sorry forgetful...?

And no need to put question marks after it... those plants are budding!! nicely i might add. 

Great job! Sorry bout the herms- its been happening on a ton of threads i have been watching... i hope i can dodge the hermy...


----------



## bfq (Jun 5, 2008)

while not ideal, 95 isnt too awful... what would concern me more is the almost 20 degree fluctuation... that might even be what caused the shemale... could have been genetics or planetary alignments though 

also, temps of 95 can be coped with rather well with high cO2 enrichment.

the buds are looking good! nothing like plenty of HPS wattage, eh?

i had a herm this week too... while Grn has voiced opinions on bagseed being more likely to be male, i dont quite agree.... first off, i cant see a reason for the genetics to be predominantly male... but what i can see is bagseed being more likely to hermie... we all try really hard to always grow females and keep them seedless... so, this means more than likely most seeds come from hermaphrodites... increasing the likelihood of further hermies... anyway, that is just a theory i am thinking... and i certainly am not arguing a point... just tossing my 2 cents around  and of course, i am an idiot 

my count out of 15 or so bag seed sprouted plants is 2 hermies so far... with 2 plants unsexed at all (too small of a flower area).... thank goodness for the clones i took!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 6, 2008)

Been a lil lite here on the post front.. Busy as hell but yahoo its the weekend..
Today I took a small S hook and tied a piece of string to it and started to pull my large plant down a lil bit.. Its getting to large for the space I have right now. Im hoping that I haven't done anything harmful here but from watching picaso journal I think Im ok... Starting to get lots of bud showing up on the 3 plants left... This weekend I will post a more detailed post of what I have going on.. temps ppm etc...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

Man U Got Some Trunks Growing, Nice!!! Looking Forward To Your Update. Feeling Better, But Still Draging A Little...db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 6, 2008)

glad to hear ya on the upswing db! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

bfq said:


> while not ideal, 95 isnt too awful... what would concern me more is the almost 20 degree fluctuation... that might even be what caused the shemale... could have been genetics or planetary alignments though
> 
> also, temps of 95 can be coped with rather well with high cO2 enrichment.
> 
> ...



Didn't I say hermie and male? Maybe not, but either way, it's most likely to be one or the other opposed to straight female. And when I say bagseed, I'm talking swag, not some real good herb that had a few seeds in it. These are more likely to be hermie due to all the stress they endured from not being taken care of + genetics. Mine was grown from some mid grade swag (reggy, dirt weed, kill, flame)


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

The tie-ing off of the plant is working great... email suggestion of the brick(picaso thread) has worked in a very short time and I think is going to increase my yield also! Its like I have two plants where I had one before, and the plants height is no longer a issue! I didn't use the brick I tied off on a clamp and Im flipping the clamp 180 degrees once a day. here are some pics, the mylar kinda fucks with the pic but I cant move the plant now.


















Bud sites and the amount of bud seem to be doubling over night! IM really loving this stage of the grow..













IM starting to think the plant below is a different strain... Im not sure it will show in the pics but it looks different to me.. the fan leaves are larger and a richer color green.. what yall think?

















My temps are still a bit drastic but better.. I dont think there is much more I can do about that for the time being... Next grow should be pretty sick though~!
changed water in rez today, I have to get the damn filter soon!!! lugging all that distilled water sucks ass!!!!

PPM 980 before runoff
ph 5.4

IM gonna recheck this before I tuck them in and see how much my runoff has raised either...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm a little concerned with the curling on one of those plants. You haven't noticed any leaves that are discolored have you? Might be heat or your water temps could be off? I know in a soil grow, if you got curled down leaves like that, it usually means the growing medium is stressed.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

yea some of the lower canopy leaves are yellowing but not a whole lot.. like one or two.. also before I took these pics the plants missed two water cycles because rez had dried up on me.. what is the curling a sign of?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

I edited my post probably before you posted that, read it again.

Here's the pic I was talking about:


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

what do ya mean by stressed? to small a pot?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Like in soil, you can have things like salt that build up in the soil from all the fertilizer. If you don't flush ones a month, the medium becomes stressed and you can tell by how the leaves curl down. If it was hot, the leaves edges usually curl up I believe.

But all that pertains to soil, I'm not sure with how you are doing it. But maybe so, give it a whirl.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

ahhhh I got ya, that is probably the case here then... I have not flushed the medium properly in some time.... IM gonna have to get on that! Thanks as usal bro!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

ya think flushing with tap water would do more harm than good?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

after a couple of hours to allow the runoff to mix with the rez My ppm is now 1024 and my ph 5.5


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm not sure. I don't know much about the hydro stuff. When I flush my pots, I always use PHed tap water that has been sitting out for a few days. Or bottled water that has been PHed.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

I started a new thread on the subject to find out... My tap water is at about 8. ph level.. I can bring that down easily enough... I may end up just trying and see what happens....

btw you watching UFC tonight?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Maybe, might be heading to a buddies house to watch it.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

aint gonna be there best show but its somthing!!! I fucking hate this time of year for sports!!! with the exception of bball nothing for me to watch.. not into baseball..... needs my football!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> aint gonna be there best show but its somthing!!! I fucking hate this time of year for sports!!! with the exception of bball nothing for me to watch.. not into baseball..... needs my football!!



Yea I know what you mean. A few more months my friend. Let me know how that flush goes.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

prolly gonna do it here in a lil while


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Where's the thread you started about the curling?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

it was actually about the use of tap water.... I think you are dead on about the cause of the curling.. I would be curious to see what db and gang think...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, I am anxious to know as well.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

With The Miss In Waters And The Ph Is A Bit Low.... Your Ppm Is Ok... Could Be Alttl Stress, Pot Does Look A Bit Small, But The Curl,,, Get The Water In There, And Check It In A Day Or A Few Hours... To Confirm Its Not The Water... After That Refreash The Update On That One. Db.~~

Get A Good Water Going If A Flush Is Needed Than That Could Be The Prob As Well Nute-salt Build Ups.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

ok just flushed with two gallons of tap that I brought to a 5.5 ph level... lights are out now and Im ready to drink and smoke so Ill check em in the morning and see how it went...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Cool, I'm ready to see how this works out. What have your temps been like over the last week?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

still to high but better.... highs 91 lows 81-77.. I know this is not good, but I cant do much about it now... soon I am going to be buying a a/c but gotta new buisness off the ground first before I put the cash


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Yea man, anything above 85 and pretty much all growth stops or is stunted. Get that a/c unit in soon.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

yea I know.... Pretty much this is going to have to be a trial run grow... things look better than I thought but I cant really improve things now. so next run will be the shit! but I still have hope for this one..


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 7, 2008)

some sativas prefer a slightly higher temp... forgot what u got goin here...


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

bag seed from a lb of some kind.... dont remember the strain... lb produced like 10 seeds are so... dont really remember...


----------



## bfq (Jun 8, 2008)

flushing with tap water is generally not a problem... unless your water is stupid hard or damn near acid coming out the tap... for me, i never bothered pHing flush water... the purpose of the pH is to make nute absorption work properly... the purpose of flushing is just to pump as much water through as fast as possible and just wash everything out.

with your temperatures man, you really should consider setting up the cO2 enrichment stuff you have just sitting in a closet.... cO2 will make it think your 95 degree temps are juuuuuuust fine.


----------



## bfq (Jun 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Didn't I say hermie and male? Maybe not, but either way, it's most likely to be one or the other opposed to straight female. And when I say bagseed, I'm talking swag, not some real good herb that had a few seeds in it. These are more likely to be hermie due to all the stress they endured from not being taken care of + genetics. Mine was grown from some mid grade swag (reggy, dirt weed, kill, flame)


in our first talk about it, it was males... but no worries, i certainly aint arguing, just pondering with you on a theory 

i accept your terms of the bagseed in question... but i think that it applies to all bag seed... our friend Mary says his are from a higher strain than what you and i are claiming as bagseed and he still had a hermie... but with his temps, my theory that it is the n00b growing that also leads to it... 

anyway, again, i aint breaking balls or anything of the like... just comparing notes and theories with a respected colleague 

if you would prefer to not have this talk on the boards (specially not in the middle of someone else's grow log) i understand... you know where to reach me 

hothouse, (you really did pick your name properly) apologies for sticking this conversation in your grow


----------



## bfq (Jun 8, 2008)

oh, and now that you have seen how well strapping those gangly bitches down works... see why some of us (specially ones with small spaces) think ScrOG is the only way to fly?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 8, 2008)

well the strapping is what I believe caused the curling of the leaves! I think I got a lil to aggressive about the whole thing.... I loosened up the noose so to speak to let her get nutes up the stalk... Ill post some pics later today that will show why I think the tying down is what caused the probs...


----------



## bfq (Jun 8, 2008)

LOL it is a plant, not a critter.... the toes aint curling up as you choke the shit out of it 

tying too tight will cause the whole area above where you tied to wilt and starve... those leaves are curled up in the classic "holy FUCK it's hot!" pose


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 8, 2008)

ill post a pic in a lil while but the main stalk is bent and pinched.... every leaf below this area is not showing the same signs, but all above are curled up.... it is hot in there but all the other plants are going through the same temps and not curling.. I really think it is my overaggressive binding that did the curling.. Ill post a pic in a couple of hours to show what I am talking about.


----------



## bfq (Jun 8, 2008)

ok, they are your plants and no one knows them better 

try and show some pics of where you have the noose sitting and the degree of bend to the stalk as well as maybe a closeup of the actual bends.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 8, 2008)

here are a few pics of my fuck up.... I knew I was a being a lil too aggressive... I think heat is a issue but a contributing one.












I also have this suspended from above now.. the plant was almost laying completely over...


----------



## bfq (Jun 8, 2008)

oh yeah, a crimp in the branch is toooooo far! think of it like a straw... and that analogy will become a lot clearer after you harvest and find out that the stems are all hollow 

if you need a BIG bend, you have to go at it a little bit each day... that is why it is called training and not just tying.

the good news is she should recover from that since you untied her.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 8, 2008)

Good Call Hhm. "bfq" Never Visits My Journal,,, He Hates Me! Lol 
The Black Line At The Tie Mark Has Me Alittle Worried... If It Keeps Going Down Hill, "maybe" A Chop To Save The Rest Of The Plant... In My Beg. Of My First Grow I Topped In The Bloom About 4+ Wks In And Got Away With It,,, All Plants Are Alittle Diff. But U Might Have To Try And Get Away With It Too. Just My Thoughts. Db.~tlb!

Bfq~ Just Hacking U"


----------



## bfq (Jun 8, 2008)

actually man, i do read your stuff... i am just not big on, "yeah, what he said!" and "nice grow!" posts.... you dont leave me any room to comment 

read about your apple juice experiments too 

BTW, nice grow


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 8, 2008)

Celtics VS Lakers tonight!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 8, 2008)

hell yea!!! celts takin heads tonight!!!!! no more riu for me tonight game time... rollin fatties chillin some *Hefeweizen* !!! Ill be back on tomorow with pics of day 3 after fuck up.... live and learn right???


----------



## bfq (Jun 8, 2008)

learning is the whole point to using bag seed, right?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 8, 2008)

indeed my friend! this has been a trial run all the way, and a pretty successful one! As many mistakes as I can make on this one is good really! I would rather learn on bagseed... Honestly though im enjoying the grow more than I ever thought I would.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 8, 2008)

Indeed, most bagseed has very good genetics. It is just usually grown in mass quantity and loses some of the quality as a result. Your closely controlled conditions and abundance of light should make for some kickass buds!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

bfq said:


> learning is the whole point to using bag seed, right?


indeed my friend


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 9, 2008)

too many ppl on this site hate on bagseed- I think its a wildcard... just gotta accept it- but you could get some great shit with it! specially if you can grow it right...

Nature vs. Nurture...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

i dun hate bagseeds.....they hate me


----------



## bfq (Jun 9, 2008)

ok, before we get too far gone on bag seed.... while some decent bud can come from it.... this aint no fuckin Northern Lights, eh 

out of some 20 or so bag seed sprouts i have had at least 6 distinct types of plant come up (funny that, eh? i really thought i was using seed from only two bags!) and out of that variety i have managed to grow some really good smoke... but i would call precisely 1 of the resulting plants "ok".

when i grew from goooooood genetic clones they were all beyond ok 

my point is, bagseed grows, cures and smokes... and it is cool as shit to grow something that hands down beats the product it came from.... but when you do actually get the seeds you want of a "real" strain that fits your grow style and your head needs.... well, at that point you will know what i am babbling about


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm torn with the bag seed. My thinking has changed and I'm not such a fan anymore. It has it's place for folks who can't afford genetics or someone who just wants to throw some seeds in a pot and set it in the backyard on a whim, but I think anyone who can afford to buy seeds should do it, even for a first grow. Growing is such an investment in time and risk and money that it seems silly to cheap out on some seeds if a person as options.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 9, 2008)

well in my case I have a ton of bagseed from some good bud... as ive stated before in this journal I have had the oportunity to get seeds from good bud. it isnt my intention to grow bagseed though. but i do plan on using it as a tool to learn and make the inevitable rookie mistakes. through this grow I have learned a lot and plan on doing things much diffreintly next grow. what I am doing now is very small in comparison to what I am planning next... 
here is the seed I plan on ordering KAL-X this could change but as of right now its my seed of choice.. what yal think?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 9, 2008)

sounds good- thats gonna be a real heavy smoke... and a short grower good for indoor- 

Personally I think I am looking at Northern Lights, Afghan, AK-47. These are like founding father genetics... well used and established cross-breaders that have made some of the worlds best varietys and mixes... Just seems stable and reliable- like my second grow will need... Third grow- i am thinking a tricky sativa, either White Widow, or Jack Herrer, both tricky plants to grow, but thats two grows from now...

I wish we could all meet up and share man- cuz i wanna try that KAL-X now too lol...

Keep up the grow and pics man, I am down with your educational bagseed trial run, i am doing the same.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 9, 2008)

im with ya ob I wish we could have a riu cup! taste all the bud we have watched grow from diapers!


----------



## bfq (Jun 9, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I'm torn with the bag seed. My thinking has changed and I'm not such a fan anymore. It has it's place for folks who can't afford genetics or someone who just wants to throw some seeds in a pot and set it in the backyard on a whim, but I think anyone who can afford to buy seeds should do it, even for a first grow. Growing is such an investment in time and risk and money that it seems silly to cheap out on some seeds if a person as options.


cant really argue that. sure would like to though


----------



## bfq (Jun 9, 2008)

the Kal-X looks yummy! gotta love some hash plant!

i am with OB on the NL fondness though... i am pretty sure a lot of that comes from that was the strain i grew "back in the day".... but a few months ago i was looking to see what genetics i would use today to do what i was doing back then.... NL still came up as the best choice on paper.

anymore though, i just want to have lots of different kinds... the difference between growing for profit and growing for pleasure.... sure wish i lived on the left coast!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Nebula or some strain from Chimera for me guys...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 10, 2008)

I Second That G.' Still! Just Hit Me! Db.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 10, 2008)

My journal im afraid is getting a lil thin... Work is kicking my ass, but that is what I need from it so that is good in the end.. but the journal suffers, mind you its just the journal Im still devoted to my plants more than i ever was in my marriage (might have had something to do with the divorce!)
Ok here are a couple of pics. the first two are from my best looking plant... the third is of the plant I abused.. it still doesn't look happy but the bud is growing in fact the last pic is of the top bud.













Im so ashamed of what ive done to my girl.....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 10, 2008)

Not Looking Bad... Some Deff. Heat Issues Plainly Seen....!!! Nice To Hear About The Job... Money Makes The World Go Round, Oh And The Ganja Too!!!

Keep Going And U Know The Tlb! Gots Your Back. U Aint Gunna Fade Here, Thats Your Speakers. Lol Db.~tlb!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 10, 2008)

lookin real good, not to much N deficiency yet tho, thats pretty good, leafs while they are slumped arent yellow at all really... 

I like the journal, keep it up, i am here till harvest and beyond


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 10, 2008)

not to worry OB, although I might get a lil gappy when life gets hectic, I plan on having quite a few grow journals! I will keep this one going right up to the point I smoke the bud and grade myself..


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 10, 2008)

Damn, I was going to say I was slacking on my journal too but it was because nothing much has happened since the last update. Looks like your buds are moving along a little faster than mine. Hope I'm not rootbound or something. That injured plant should come around. My fastest growing plant got mangled, completely split in two at the base. It didn't skip a beat.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Dude, haven't read everybody else's posts, but they are all looking good accept for the plant in the last pic. It's definitely going through some stress.


----------



## eps (Jun 10, 2008)

Dude, Nice work. I admire the love put into your children!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL, his children! Hothouse is a bad parent! Get those temps down son!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> My journal im afraid is getting a lil thin... Work is kicking my ass, but that is what I need from it so that is good in the end.. but the journal suffers, mind you its just the journal Im still devoted to my plants more than i ever was in my marriage (might have had something to do with the divorce!)
> Ok here are a couple of pics. the first two are from my best looking plant... the third is of the plant I abused.. it still doesn't look happy but the bud is growing in fact the last pic is of the top bud.
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool dude....dun worry bout the crushin'....the cannabis is the tuffis crop....!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 13, 2008)

here we go with a lil update... First of all the plants look fantastic.. to me anyway.. still no real BUD smell , smells a bit like a herb garden... Ive got pics of the ladies but I didnt take any of the one I hurt but it is doing very well, it is producing a good amount of bud.. I know there are still signs of heat stress but ive done all I can do for now on that front...


so sick of this routine!!!! I will be getting a filter soon!!








this is lovely number 4 there is so much bud coming through on this one..


















This is number 3 I think they are diffrent strains... not sure though


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD... KEEP IT UP, AND DEFF. THINK FILTER. LIKE U WERE SAYING. CAUSEN THEY ARE GOING TO KEEP SUCKING THE WATER DOWN TILL THE END AND IT JUST KEEPS GETING TO BE MORE EACH TIME.!!! AS IM SURE YOUR LEARNING.!!! LOL 

AS TIME GOES ON U WILL WANT TO THINK ABOUT TIE ING THEM CROSS WAYS AS SUPPORT, CAUSEN THEY ARE GOING TO START GETTING HEAVY AND AFTER A WATERING ONE OF THESE DAYS A BIG HEAVY COLA SIDE BRANCH WILL BE LAYING OVER...!!! JMT'S DB.

I LIKE.!!!  

HOPE WORK IS ALL IT WAS EXPECTED TO BE, AND GOING WELL!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 13, 2008)

do you mean from one branch to one on the opposite side?

AS TIME GOES ON U WILL WANT TO THINK ABOUT TIE ING THEM CROSS WAYS AS SUPPORT, CAUSEN THEY ARE GOING TO START GETTING HEAVY AND AFTER A WATERING ONE OF THESE DAYS A BIG HEAVY COLA SIDE BRANCH WILL BE LAYING OVER...!!! JMT'S DB.

I LIKE.!!!  

HOPE WORK IS ALL IT WAS EXPECTED TO BE, AND GOING WELL![/quote]

work is pretty kick ass!! going very [email protected]!!! lots of it though but thats what I need...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes Sir On The Tie Up Down Over. Thur Across La Cross... Lol "yes"


----------



## bfq (Jun 13, 2008)

tie em a tad looser than the last try though


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 13, 2008)

bfq said:


> tie em a tad looser than the last try though


lmao indeed!!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Fucken A bro! You are going to have mad budage pretty soon. Those are some monsters you are working with. Mine is starting to lean a lot to, so getting some support is a very good idea considering how big your plants are.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 16, 2008)

I generally hate to be crude (ball faced lie) but I have to say that when I am checking my room these days I get a instant chubbie!!!!! There is some serous budding going on!!!!! I don't have enough experience growing to know if this is just a expected growth spurt but I suspect it is.. either way I FUCKING love it!!!! I know I have way better gratification coming but this to me is very validating!! I love the way they look! ok enough sucking my own----..

I know there are still signs of stress but for my rookie run that is just going to have to be... doesn't seem to be keeping things from budding.. and Im still trying to be diligent in keeping up my rez... Your right grn I do need to start doing some support branches are already starting to sag a lil... The plant I was so needlsy cruel to seems to be doing ok. the leaves show the stress but it is still producing... 
ok enough stoned babble

now for the porn

this is the smallest of the three










































*This is the top cola of the plant I abused*














*


You can see the top cola shooting off to the left in the pic below
* 












* When I germinated I thought I was germin one strain but I don't think the plant in the pics to follow are the same... Not for a second do I think their the same... what do yall think? BTW this mutha is a beast!*





































hows the porn DB?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

One of those strains looks like it's rocking some purple hairs? Is that just the light maybe - err, maybe not.

I think at about 3-4 weeks you will see a huge growth spurt, then it will level out again.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> One of those strains looks like it's rocking some purple hairs? Is that just the light maybe - err, maybe not.
> 
> I think at about 3-4 weeks you will see a huge growth spurt, then it will level out again.


no purp that I have noticed but bet I will be checking next time in the room!


----------



## bfq (Jun 16, 2008)

something to be said for wattage, eh?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 16, 2008)

yea I do believe the wattage is a good thing~!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Hole E Crap. Sob" "no Warning" Hooking Up The "new" Keyboard And Installing The Splash Guard..."all Rosey Cheecked And Clearing Throat" Hide~ing Towel.....

Oh Ya Porn... Where??? Lol

Looking Very Nice. In Deeeeeeed~~~ And She Aint Guna Be So Pretty On The Bloom Side. As In The Grow. Your On The Money. And Nice Smile Mister Toe Shower... Dammm Nudist. Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

NOW MY ASS FEELS ALL GUILTY.... POOKY, CUM SIT ON DADDYS LAP AND HAVE A WERTHERS ORG. CANDY... "BOUNCE... BOUNCE....BOUNCE...." IS THAT BETTER.

db Im starting to feel unloved.... I posted some new porn and would thoughts

WHY NO MARY THATS NOT A SECOND ROLL OF CANDY, "BUT U CAN PUT YUR HAND IN ME POCKET IF U LIKE."... WE JUST MISSED EA. OTHIER. BUT IM ALLWAYS HERE. I JUST MAY NOT POST ALLWAYS... BUT FOR PORN. OH! CHECK THE TIMES, ON THE POSTING. AND U OWE ME A "KEYBOARD" LOL LUV YA! DB.~TLB!


----------



## bfq (Jun 16, 2008)

is it just me or does DB grow too good of pot?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

HMMMMM! "CLINTON" YES U BILL" PUT THE CIGAR DOWN AND DEFINE too good 
OK~ YES~... "NO" ON THAT BFQ' NOT POSS. HAVE U BEEN IN ME JOURNAL.!!! IF NOT A MUST.!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I generally hate to be crude (ball faced lie) but I have to say that when I am checking my room these days I get a instant chubbie!!!!! There is some serous budding going on!!!!! I don't have enough experience growing to know if this is just a expected growth spurt but I suspect it is.. either way I FUCKING love it!!!! I know I have way better gratification coming but this to me is very validating!! I love the way they look! ok enough sucking my own----..
> 
> I know there are still signs of stress but for my rookie run that is just going to have to be... doesn't seem to be keeping things from budding.. and Im still trying to be diligent in keeping up my rez... Your right grn I do need to start doing some support branches are already starting to sag a lil... The plant I was so needlsy cruel to seems to be doing ok. the leaves show the stress but it is still producing...
> ok enough stoned babble
> ...


deff. looks Tha Bomb


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 17, 2008)

wow some serious bud production... wow... your stems are thick, and those limbs are perky as hell... i am impressed, thats all natural- no direct topping right? damn... I hope mine are that good- wow...


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 17, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> wow some serious bud production... wow... your stems are thick, and those limbs are perky as hell... i am impressed, thats all natural- no direct topping right? damn... I hope mine are that good- wow...


yea no topping or anything of the sort... just lots o wattatge


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 17, 2008)

how many watts again?


----------



## eps (Jun 18, 2008)

/squirt, thats hot! Nice big buds comin!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, looking awesome!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 18, 2008)

You and your bushy plants make me jealous. My untopped plant is the shape of christmas tree but all your lower buds became upper buds like a menorah, lol. What's the smell like? Mine's still like funky cantaloupe.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 19, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> how many watts again?


I have two 600 watt lamps so 1200 watts total for 2 plants..


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 19, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> You and your bushy plants make me jealous. My untopped plant is the shape of christmas tree but all your lower buds became upper buds like a menorah, lol. What's the smell like? Mine's still like funky cantaloupe.


no real smell in there yet.. a lil bit of a herbal smell but no real dankness yet.. of course I do have a GIANT carbon filter in there with a 10 vortex exhaust fan..


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks terrible... 

- Rep for you... 

/Boston FTW!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

Cloned Yest. Mister.... Still Finding Hands. G' U Made At, Me Aint Seen U In Me J' For A While, Both Of U For That Matter.... ??? G' Pm Coming At U.!!!
Mary I Would Like To Talk Book With U. I Know Your Time Is Limited So Maybe A Little Pm, Action....we Both Have The Same Book And I Would Like To Pic Your Brain....!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

I check your journal every new posting db... Just don't always have much add and don't wanna be repetitive.. I consider you to be a teacher and keeper of the know how! So always much respect to you! Enough kissing your ass in my own journal~
Ive tried a new way of posting, I used a vid and uploaded to utube... tried to go with photobucket so I could embed it here but its to large. The second half of the vid I talk about my plans for my next grow. I would love to hear all your thoughts and ideas on how to use what I have and the space!

I just tried to upload the vid to youtube and its too large.... Ive scrapped it and will do a series of smaller vids and post them here in about a hour.. I wont have a chance to get back here this week prolly....


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

Here is the first vid... Im not sure I will do this to many times again, takes forever to do this.. here is the first one anyway...

https://www.rollitup.org/%5BURL=http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l232/gonzopatience/?action=view&current=HPIM0693-1.flv%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l232/gonzopatience/th_HPIM0693-1.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## bfq (Jun 22, 2008)

wait, your a guy? 

doesnt Google video allow much larger file size? i have seen full length movies on Google... take a look.

those plants look good in their habitat


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

lol yea Im a guy, check the sig!! I went with google the first time with the large vid and it was to large, so I made several small ones that is just the first one. Im trying to figure out how to edit the second one now, I gotta cut a flash of my face in the mylar out.. Ill be posting the rest here in the next hour or so.. the last one you will be particularly interested in.


----------



## bfq (Jun 22, 2008)

i deal with video editing for work... if you want to discuss how you are putting the vids together and see if we can make things fit better hit my PM and we can see if there is anything to be done.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

here is the second vid. I wish I checked for replys, ive been trying to figure out how to get my mug out in photobucket. got it though, thanks any way bfq. here it is, btw this is the plant I tied up and hurt...


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

here is the third clip


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

this is just a lil clip of my room as is and a lil talk about what I want to do next..


----------



## bfq (Jun 22, 2008)

your little side cola is bigger than the current top i am smoking now LOL


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> your little side cola is bigger than the current top i am smoking now LOL


wattage eh??


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

this is the last vid of this lil seris. bfq you might be interested in this one IM going to gow with the kinda grow you where talking about.
Email I think this is a setup kinda like yours. Your thoughts on the equipment I have would be great.

Ok so there is no sound on this clip... I dont know what happend but there is no sound. In it I mention that I think the ballast are switchable because I do have a metal hilade bulb that came with everthing else. the co2 tank is empty witch I will get filled for next grow along with getting a regulator and timer etc....


----------



## bfq (Jun 22, 2008)

vids rock 

congrats on the AC! personally, i think the only chance you have of getting your temps manageable is to make that big area into 2 (or better yet, 3) closed off areas so you can pump the hot air out of the grow. i wouldnt get all nuts with drywall, but i would frame and then plastic cover the frames. once you make your grow area an actual tank it gets a LOT easier to cope with too hot of air because instead of having to cool the whole area, you just have to cool your intake and then exhaust the air fast to cool it down.

while your thermometers show that things are super hot, the plants themselves are not complaining too much at all. they do show some signs of heat stress, but not what i would expect at upper temps in the ballpark of 100 F.

in that space, i would really want to make one veg area to feed two flower rooms with either 1200 or 1800 watts per area (assuming you have all 600 watt HPS). the veg room i would keep kind of small.

another thing that just popped into my head... if you lowered your op you could hang a ceiling over your grow and this would allow you to duct your hot air up and over the plants and insulate them from that hot air. 

of course, cool tubes are clearly in your future.

i think with this grow you have shown you are a competent farmer and can handle the equipment. a bit of patience and some time making your room *perfect* and you will be growing top notch buds time in and time out 

i think i hate you


----------



## bfq (Jun 22, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> wattage eh??



kill with power! 

off to watch the last vid now


----------



## bfq (Jun 22, 2008)

was it just me or is there no sound in the last vid?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 22, 2008)

lol could be ill check it out and repost if so


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 22, 2008)

I love the videos. Your buds also look a little plumper than mine despite your heat problems. And you're only using 1/6 of that room. I think I hate you too, lol.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 23, 2008)

VERY NICE ON THE VID'S...REALY!!! "PRICK" ARE U TRYING TO CALL ME,,, CAUSEN THE CHAIR GLIDES FOR SOME SMOOOOOTH SHOTS "SIR"!!!

OFF THE HOOK' IM GLAD I CAN TYPE THIS, CAUSE I LOST MY VOICE YELLING AT THE SCREEN... AND U' OWE ME ANOTHIER KEYBOARD!!!
ATLEAST I GAVE A WARNING WITH MY UPDATE....CHEATER!!!
 AND THE FACE....??? I WOULD EDIT THAT OUT TOO!!!
I LOOK MORE LIKE BRAD PIT, OR A TOM CRUISE... BUT IN A WHEELCHAIR! AND MORE LIKE SOMEONE HAD BEATEN MY ASS WITH THE UGLY STICK.!!!
AND I THINK THERE WAS ONE OF THOSE STEEL RACKS,,, IM NOT SURE, IM CAME TOO! AT THE HOSPITAL....LOL!!!

SO NOW THAT I SEE, U HAVE KICKED IT UP A NOTCH... "U KNOW IM SITTING" RIGHT??? U KEEP THIS UP, AND I WILL TURN THIS BUS AROUND MISTER. MARY, IF THAT IS YUR REAL NAME!???...

OK NOW THAT IVE THREATEND YOU... HOW DO WE DO IT BOOGER FACE.!
SO ON THE BUS WE PLAY 'HALF BAKED' AND YUR VIDS' "NICE"   

MORE LITTLE BUSSES COMING MY PM, IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!

OH AND, THE LAST VID. WTF....!!! DO U THINK U GOT ENOUGH????

TO DANDYLIONS DB.~TLB!


----------



## bfq (Jun 23, 2008)

HHM, respect on the avatar.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 24, 2008)

no doubt, i watched a ton of his videos today, it was kinda hard on me, i really liked carlin- sad... He lived a good life though and he knew it when he passed i am sure- thats what its about.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 24, 2008)

No vid today, sometimes the stills are all it takes! 

Ok to the point. On my plant that has been the healthist this entire grow I am starting to get concerned with the yellowing that is going on in the large fan leaves. To this point I have not been to concerned with a lil yellowing here and there. but this seems to be spreading and is not clearing up... for the past 3 days I have been checking my res for ph and ppm levels.

day one ppm 1042 ph 6.4 which I brought down to 5.7 with my ph down solution.

day two the ppm jumped up to 1160 this is 3 days after changing the water in the res so it is where I would expect it to be with the runoff and evap..

My lower canopy temps are l-78 and h-88 the top of the canopy low 88 and high is 93.. I know this is way to high but its as good as I can do with it for now. after this grow there will be a new design in the room as most of you already know.

here are some pics of the two plants showing the yellowing leaves.. the other plant is the one I abused, which btw is also being supported by yo yos now.


















*this is the one that i abused it is also showing the yellow






They look fucking horrible!! I'm almost ashamed to post pics!! What do you guys think is causing this?? DB? GRN? Email I know you have a similar system, hydro at least.. what do you think??

Now for just straight pics of the plants and a lil porn! No dirt bag mind you but I try!

#5































#4











#3
got some pics of the yo yos in here also
















you can see the lines for the yo yos in the pic above.






*


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 24, 2008)

very nice, day what again?... sorry, forgetful mind and lazy hand. 

They are hairy as hell... 

I wouldn't be that concerned about the leaves if i were you. isnt it normal, and they by no means look like they are dying.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 24, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> very nice, day what again?... sorry, forgetful mind and lazy hand.
> 
> They are hairy as hell...
> 
> I wouldn't be that concerned about the leaves if i were you. isnt it normal, and they by no means look like they are dying.


day 32 I think dont feel like going into the grow room right now and checking calander.. lazy also. but like 32 or 33..


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd say your buds look more cola like than mine and are only 5-6 days older, hope mine get like that. The leaves- i dont know... I am going with its normal... I hope- optimistic for ya.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope so, im not changing anything... Im sure db or email with have some thoughts... Havent seen grnman in my journal in a while so I don't know if Ill get any input there...


----------



## bulldog (Jun 24, 2008)

You should be proud of those girls! Some yellowing during flowering is normal. Unless it spreads to the new growth, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish I had more experience with your setup. Is it a recirculating rez? Is it possible to measure ph and ppm of runoff? That tells me so much about my plants. You obviously have major nitrogen deficiency but the cause will be revealed by the runoff numbers. You and I are both on the home stretches of the grows so a little yellowing is okay but if what you are getting out of the medium in relation to what you are putting in is out of whack it would be a problem. BTW, those are some hairy monsters.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

very nice dude! and u shouldn't concern bout the yelowing


----------



## bfq (Jun 24, 2008)

fuck that yellowing. they are finishing up and sucking the N out of those leaves. you may have an actual problem with your nutes, but it is so late i wouldnt go chasing it to fix it.

the buds look great!

the plants are coming to the end of their lives and sucking everything they can out of those big leaves.... take those really nasty looking leaves off since they are spent.


----------



## RaginCajun420 (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn nice buds man!! I hope I get something like that when I step up to HID lighting.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> No vid today, sometimes the stills are all it takes!
> 
> Ok to the point. On my plant that has been the healthist this entire grow I am starting to get concerned with the yellowing that is going on in the large fan leaves. To this point I have not been to concerned with a lil yellowing here and there. but this seems to be spreading and is not clearing up... for the past 3 days I have been checking my res for ph and ppm levels.
> 
> ...


 


REALY IS LOOKING VERY NICE...REMEMBER WERE RUNNING THEM TO THE END OF THERE LIFE. AINT NOTHING PRETTY, EXCEPT THE BUDS...

CLIP YUR YELLOW OUT... THIS LEAF IS DOING NO GOOD ANYMORE, AND IS JUST ACTING LIKE A SUCKER... SO OFF WITH IT... AND THE + THIS WILL LET MORE LIGHT IN THERE AS WELL. U ARE RUNNING ON SCHD. BY WHAT I SEE. JUST A LITTLE CLEAN UP....

THE OTHIERS PIC'S THE LEAF IS WAY GREEN. FOR BLM. THIS IS A SIGN OF TOO MUCH N' WE DONT HARDLY NEED ANY IN THE BLM SIDE, OF THE SHOW.!!! BUT THE YELLOW IS TELLING ME THAT THE N' HAS PROB. LOCKED OUT THE P' AND K', BUT AGAIN WITH THE BUD SIZE, THE PLANT USES P, AND K, FOR THIS. SO I WOULD WATCH THE N' A BIT AND READ THE LEAF PIC SECTION IN THE JC BOOK WE SHARE...

DONT SWEET THE PICS' THEY LOOK PHAT.!!! AND YUR DOING JUST FINE. FOR THE #1 ALOT BETTER THAN IM SEEING ON CAMPASS.!!! 

 DB.~TLB!


----------



## dank lover (Jun 25, 2008)

nice looking buds


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for the coments all!! Ill quit stressing on the yellow and clean it up... Db thanks as always bro!! Ill check out the bible and get me sum edjamucation there!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

What's up bro? I've been outa touch for the last few days. Damn your plants are looking A-1 brother! Yellowing looks normal to me, they are 4 or more weeks into flower right?


----------



## jjf1978 (Jun 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> day 32 I think dont feel like going into the grow room right now and checking calander.. lazy also. but like 32 or 33..


I wrote a little application to keep track of growing. Check out my grow journal to see it. Willing to share it along with the code if you or anyone else is interested. 

Also, you had similar problems with sexing that I'm having now! From what I read in your journal I think I will wait a lil longer before killing off my male, I want to be 100% sure  

Good info, thanks!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> What's up bro? I've been outa touch for the last few days. Damn your plants are looking A-1 brother! Yellowing looks normal to me, they are 4 or more weeks into flower right?


like day 33 34 somewhere in there...I trimmed em up today per db advice.. Im not freaked anymore on the yellowing.. I dont like it but I guess it is the natrual progresion, I just wanna seem look beautiful all the time! Did ya check the vids I made on the previous pages? got a a/c to temps are now normal..


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea I saw them, but I haven't watched them yet. I'm uploading some pics right now. Hit my journal in a few to see them.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

you know it!!


----------



## Gonzomush (Jun 25, 2008)

Jesus Christ! The girls are incredible. I still cant figure out how to get to the videos though. I agree, trim the yellow. I just cant fuckin believe how much they've grown since I left. The fucking buds!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

Gonzomush said:


> Jesus Christ! The girls are incredible. I still cant figure out how to get to the videos though. I agree, trim the yellow. I just cant fuckin believe how much they've grown since I left. The fucking buds!!!


Bout time ya made your way here fucker!!! Riu gonzomush is a friend that helped me get the room set up... now living far away.. and what would you know to agree with ya shit.. glad to see ya finally figured out how to get online....*sad*


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

oh and just click on the movies in the post mush, it will take you there pretty simple really.....


----------



## bfq (Jun 25, 2008)

anybody else get sound out of that 4th vid?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

theres no sound on it bfq i screwed it up somehow


----------



## bfq (Jun 26, 2008)

oh, ok, my bad.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

no worries!! new post coming in the next half hour..... I got the temps completly under control I think!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

I ordered a new temp gauge that has a remote probe also, so that I could keep a constant in the top of the canopy that I trust.. I think that the cheap gauges that bought where giving me bad temps... the new one is showing tops of 87 in the top of the canopy.. Im gonna post pics and a more detailed vid.. but pics for those who prefer not to have to sit through a vid.












day35flower002.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 26, 2008)

damn hothouse, those buds look incredible for day 35!!!! rep for you man! i must suck! lol


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> damn hothouse, those buds look incredible for day 35!!!! rep for you man! i must suck! lol


Well I have double the wattage, I think that has to everything with the size of my buds..I sure as hell dont know what Im doing!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice, you have almost identical temps to mine now. Same humidity too. Your plants should love it. My ambient temps stay around 75 with upper canopy around 86, sometimes reaching 90. You should be able to get rid of that heat stress now.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Nice, you have almost identical temps to mine now. Same humidity too. Your plants should love it. My ambient temps stay around 75 with upper canopy around 86, sometimes reaching 90. You should be able to get rid of that heat stress now.



IM hoping so! either way the buds seem to still be producing like crazy so Im just gonna ride it out from here.... trichs don't look anywhere near ready, would love to see a lot more trichs develop also..


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah bro my leaves started looking like shit at least 3 weeks before the plants were harvested and at first I was stressed about it but the more I read up the more I saw it's completely normal for the leaves to yellow & die like that towards the end of the plants life. So just keep doin what your doin, they look great!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

philip.j.fry said:


> yeah bro my leaves started looking like shit at least 3 weeks before the plants were harvested and at first I was stressed about it but the more I read up the more I saw it's completely normal for the leaves to yellow & die like that towards the end of the plants life. So just keep doin what your doin, they look great!!


thanks bro


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 26, 2008)

hey I saw where you stopped the video because your face was in the mylar but on one of your other videos, when you show your big thermometer, you can see alot of your face, just making sure you know...


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

philip.j.fry said:


> hey I saw where you stopped the video because your face was in the mylar but on one of your other videos, when you show your big thermometer, you can see alot of your face, just making sure you know...


yea I noticed that one but it really doesnt look anything like me so Im not to worried about that one.. the one I blocked out was like a fucking mirror..


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 26, 2008)

Where can u get this hydroponic system? it looks like ur doin a better job than having it in potting soil.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

I actually made the system but it was easy to do...


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 26, 2008)

IMPRESSIVE. I cant wait to compare mine to yours in a couple months, I have bagseed as well so hopefull it will look just as good, IF NOT BETTER ha. hothouse did you get the idea for this setup off the "I grow chronic" videos on youtube. What is the system called?


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 26, 2008)

where did u get tha rockwool cubes?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> IMPRESSIVE. I cant wait to compare mine to yours in a couple months, I have bagseed as well so hopefull it will look just as good, IF NOT BETTER ha. hothouse did you get the idea for this setup off the "I grow chronic" videos on youtube. What is the system called?


this is bag seed but keep in mind it is from a pound of some VERY nice bud that spit up just 16 seeds when it was shook down.

yup that is where I got my templet from.. easy way to get going! Im going to continue to go with this for my veg room but my flower will be aeroponics and soil next grow...


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

I got em from a online grow shop.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 26, 2008)

hey hot house you got a new fan man your grow is looking amazing went through a lot of post and watched your vids and have a couple questions sorry couldnt read them all so im sure u have heard these before but how long did you veg for? 2 day marks day 10 for me and i have a hydro drip system in rockwool kinda like yours. Feel free 2 stop by my journal any time. Any help or wisdom that you can throw my way would be very much appreciated. + rep for starting a rookie but growing pro buds.
Pigpen


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks pig! I appreciate the kind words. I honestly cant remember off hand how long I vegged, I think like two months. Ill check my calander in the room tomrorow and give ya 4sho answer. But I really didnt make the change based on any schedule. They where getting way to fucking tall and I was afraid I would run out of room.. damn near did to.. Tried to do a lil training and thought I killed big girl (snapped branch). she is doing great now though. glad to have ya here!! even though ya a noles fan! lol jk

Go tigers! National Champs!


----------



## blueberry kid (Jun 26, 2008)

have u ever tried growing wit potting mix? is tht y u went to hydro?


----------



## pigpen (Jun 26, 2008)

haha I hate my self sometimes for being a Noles fan 2. Grew up in a gator house my whole life and just ended up at fsu so whats a kid to do for the veg I am running a 24/0 but thinking of switching to 18/6 is that what you ran?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

my next grow I will have aeroponics and a soil grow going.. I went with hydro with this one because I had more info on it. Now that i have found a place here at riu I plan on trying as many different mediums as possible. IM going with aeropoincs this grow because someone gave me a shit load of equipment and expects something from it, so aero is supposed to be the quickest way to grow with good yield but lose quality of bud. Most opinion seems to be that soil is the best. Im gonna test both theory.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

yea I ran 18/6 did a couple of days on my seedlings of 24. with straight florecents just like in the I grow grn vid.. switched to cfl a couple weeks in when grnman wised me up to it.. had stretching going on like a mofo! 
I feel ya, I grew up in a tiger house also! early memorys of life spent in tiger stadium.. Played a pee wee football there..


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> my next grow I will have aeroponics and a soil grow going.. I went with hydro with this one because I had more info on it. Now that i have found a place here at riu I plan on trying as many different mediums as possible. IM going with aeropoincs this grow because someone gave me a shit load of equipment and expects something from it, so aero is supposed to be the quickest way to grow with good yield but lose quality of bud. Most opinion seems to be that soil is the best. Im gonna test both theory.


COCO!!!!!!! All the taste of soil with the wicked fast growth of hydro.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

I hear people going crazy for foxfarm here! IM gonna have to do a lil more research on coco..


----------



## pigpen (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah Mared keeps talking about this coco I think he has me convinced to give it a shot at least with 1 or 2 plants next grow wish I had the room to work with that you have but 1 day 1day....


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

yea Im super lucky!!! No doubt!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

Just look at what Tetra HyC does. He's my fucking hero. After looking at his sweet god grow I decided I would try to do what he does and learn what he knows and he uses coco and gets ridiculous results. I am a first-timer but the coco has treated me very well. I will experiment with everything else - light, nutes, ph, etc. - but they'll have to pry the coco out of my dead, lifeless hand.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

lol going to check out tetra right now!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lol going to check out tetra right now!


Yeah, I brought it up because pigpen knows him too. here's his grow if you haven't found it yet. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/61748-sweet-god-frow-bc-bud.html


----------



## pigpen (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah he is the shit man helped me out a lot and a really friendly guy that doesnt care about noobs asking noob questions he knows his shit and has it down pat deff some 1 you want in your growing corner


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

just read and posted im psyched to watch his grow.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

wait til you see the sweet god


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey hothouse, killer avatar man! What's going on out there, hot as shit yet? Been well over 100 out here...


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hey hothouse, killer avatar man! What's going on out there, hot as shit yet? Been well over 100 out here...


yea man it is fucking ridiculous! I hate the heat... sweat the second I get out the shower!!! fucking humidity.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

not grow related but this is a lil funny vid I came across What Marijuana Leaves In Your Lungs - Video


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 27, 2008)

surprise ending. I liked it.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

ugh holyshit!! this fucking thing would kill me!!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 27, 2008)

How many times has someone thrown up in that mask from massive bong rip chokage, lol.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

lol I bet that thing is fucking nasty!!


----------



## pigpen (Jun 27, 2008)

HAHA that is true prob smells like shit but still wouldnt mind trying it =)


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

used to have one.... was a drag to clear it... then we nitros powered it... it was still hard to clear it, but you didnt care as much... no one ever puked in it... we would have hurt them very_much.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

I read this whole article. pretty interesting check it out.. bfq the pics will make you spooge ya keyboard! Im sure of [email protected]http://www.ssqq.com/archive/vinlin19.htm


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

you know i have seen that before 

what i hadnt seen before was how they got busted though... are we really surprised by:

"The men started stealing electricity from the local power lines to supply their fortress. They spliced into wires and caused power disruptions to the local area. Supervisors at the local power company were losing power somewhere and decided to look into it."

anytime an op gets busted there is only a couple reasons for it 

now, what gets me is: how the FUCK did they build that and no one notice? 

(soon as i answer that question....... let's just say i wont be stealing electric)


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

yea I wasn't to shocked when I read that... Im guessing that they had the means to build most of that themselves.. pretty fucking impressive...


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

that big hydrolic door and the 1000 HID lights would be a lot of stuff coming in to an empty and unlived in house


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

yea no doubt, shame they where smart enough to set that beast up but not smart enough to be able to run it without getting busted... a smaller legal herbal grow of some kind could have helped with the rational to need more power with the power company.. seems some good thought could have come up with something better than splicing and chasing a official off with a shotgun..


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

shit, need an excuse to need power? develop arc wielding as a hobby.

OR if you have like a 50 YARD cave under your house put some big fucking diesel (hemp oil) generators down there!

make gerbils run in cages, something! anything BUT steal power!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

yup hard to believe they could so smart and so stupid......


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

Well Im high as hell and surfing through dr chronics site, I already know I want to order some kali x but cant really afford to do it till next week... But lo and behold I found somthing that I like that I could afford and greenhouse strains at that... I will still be ordering next week but now will have at least two strains going when I start the new setup... what do yall think of my impulse buy The Church Feminised


----------



## Gamble (Jun 27, 2008)

DUDE looking at yesterdays pics your buds are doing Awsome!!


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

good genetics in that puppy, i think you will be happy... i'll take a couple


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

yea Im really pumped they are looking great!!!! I cant wait to see a lil amber on the thrics


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

yea im thinking it will be a good hash plant as well.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

check it out, arjan talking about church!! YouTube - Green House Seed Co The Church Grow with Italian Subtitles


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

notice how rough those guys were with there plants? specially at harvest... we are WAY to anal about our plants.

very matter of fact: keep the pH here, nutes there, prune that bitch as needed and dont bother babying!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

yea they have no problem handling the buds... I can tell you from experience what they sell in the coffee shops is the best shit I have smoked... I had a friend pass out in the greenhouse in the redlight district and break a rib on the table... 8 hours of smoking shrooms and no food... friend was a bit of a idiot... he actually posted in here a few pages back gonzomush..


----------



## bfq (Jun 28, 2008)

and that would be why American Stoners arent on my visit list in the Dam LOL


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

yea that was years ago.... much better now.. first trip was ugly american all the way!!! But to be honest we didnt see hardly any americans at all... now when we went for the cup that is all ya see but thats just a american event held in amsterdam,,, kinda sucked actually cant get in the coffee shops and jackass us stoners everywhere... been great when I did go to cup though.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

ok check this out to, way cool... YouTube - Green House Seed Co. STRAIN HUNTERS - Africa Exped. Trailer
damn I want his [email protected]!


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2008)

hey hot my next grow is going to be green house 2 but I am going to go with arjans haze #2 there seed bank looks like the shit and is really well respected so I figure it will be good. It will be my first time growing a sativa so i am really looking forward. I have heard nothing but good thing about cheese. This web sight had a deal on cheese and if you type 420 in at the discount or coupon part u get a aditional 15% of so check it out The Attitude cannabis seeds marijuana seeds


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

arjans haze #2 is some great bud!!!!!!! great smoke great high!


----------



## bfq (Jun 28, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> ok check this out to, way cool... YouTube - Green House Seed Co. STRAIN HUNTERS - Africa Exped. Trailer
> damn I want his [email protected]!


um, dude, you have been over seas... it aint that expensive... i bet Bum Fucked Africa  is cheaper to stay than Amsterdam 

now, add to that $5-$10 a seed (for cheapest) and you can see real quick how hanging out in Africa trying to find a good hook up becomes a lot more practical 

dont wish, do


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

lol yea great plan, let me know how that works out! lol


----------



## bfq (Jun 28, 2008)

> Not a strain you should be smoking if you intend to go dancing, play sports or indeed anything that requires you to use your legs.


now THAT is marketing


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

lol no doubt, I wanna temporarily lose the use of my legs due to smoking the dope!


----------



## bfq (Jun 28, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lol yea great plan, let me know how that works out! lol


not me, i have tramped through some jungles already... my idea of camping involves The Weston  the concierge knows where to find the buds and if not, one of the 12 cabbies out front does 

(least we are whoring up your thread now)


----------



## bfq (Jun 28, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lol no doubt, I wanna temporarily lose the use of my legs due to smoking the dope!


been there LOL hint: a 4 foot steam roller helps


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

Yea been there too, gravtron bong did it to me....


----------



## bfq (Jun 28, 2008)

is that like a gravity bong or some special brand?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

good ole 2 liter in the bathtub


----------



## bfq (Jun 28, 2008)

yeah, gravity bong  cool to learn another regional name for it!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

we called it gravity bong as well I just started with gravitron somewhere along the line..


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2008)

gravity bongs are the shit thats what we used to smoke out of my freshman year in the dorms. They get you so fucked up but yet save some weed. Hey hot house have you ever smoked out of a volcano? Those are the meca of peraphenaila


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2008)

also forgot hot house have you smoked arjans haze 1 and 2? I was thinking of going with number 2 because the CBD are a lot higher and the THC content is only a little lower but If 1 is that much better I will go with 1


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

this may make people hate me more but I own a volcano, me and a freind went halves on one after smoking on em in amsterdam









Ive smoked on all of em.. each one is better than the next, but that is what he is trying to do...


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah Me and my roomy when halves on 1 to. I think it was the healthy choice lol


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

yea its cool but after a year I still prefer my bubbler


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2008)

I got a bub just sorta like that Ill take some pics later and show you. Im going up to Ashville NC not sure if you ever heard of it kinda like Sanfran of NC but Im going to get a custome FSU Bong made. They will do w.e u want for 250 and make it look sick. I was thinking of putting the FSU seminole with the horse and spear. Any other ideas you can think of?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

yea put a tiger on it eating the Seminole!! jk pretty much for me in a good bubbler I just look for a mouth piece that I like and a good sized bowl..


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha you should come to gainsville this year for the UF LSU game so you can watch UF get there revenge on LSU I promise some good weed. FSU for the ACC but UF forever for that number 1 SEC division moms got tickets cause she is alumnie.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

I may take you up on that, but we have owned the sec since spurlock bailed!!! gator are tiger bait....


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha you got lucky and your number 1 play when to the NFL we still got 2 years... Guess we will c Im a big tim tebow fan.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

two national championships this decade! no other team can say that.. not much but something to hang the hat on.. we are actually gonna have quarterback problems and we will miss dorsy!! Im not a tebow fan at all but Im the kinda fan that hates everything that is not lsu... sad I know... IM out bro! My thoughts are with ya this weekend!! Take it easy man!


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks bro take it easy


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

ok back to the journal!!! Ill be posting pics and update in a few hours.....


----------



## Gonzomush (Jun 28, 2008)

Back in the great Northwest missing the grow room


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

youll get to see it again brotha!!! at the right time also after cure..


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

ok got high been lazy and update will have to tomorrow..


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

here are a couple of bud porn shots till tomorrow when I do my weekly work in the room...


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 28, 2008)

damn. thats looking damn good bro


----------



## jackOFspades (Jun 28, 2008)

lookin good congrats


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks guys.

when we gonna get some new porn from dro??


----------



## bfq (Jun 28, 2008)

props, HHM for learning new tricks and adapting them to how you do things! (the pics look good)


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 29, 2008)

lookin really good bro!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jun 29, 2008)

scribed! Looking forward to seeing the final nug shots!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice, looks like there are some good colors in that bud.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 29, 2008)

looking stupendous!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 29, 2008)

HEY mary i just read the journal looking good... so you did not say what strain that is unless i was too baked to see... dat it look's like N.L this your first grow...
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

yea its my first grow... The seed came from bag seed, but from good genetics...


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 29, 2008)

i thout i was the only one on the site that's on aloty but your on just as mutch as me.. yes they look like nl so good luck... have you started flushing yet... i use final phase... 
da plantDOC


----------



## blazin waffles (Jun 29, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> i thout i was the only one on the site that's on aloty but your on just as mutch as me.. yes they look like nl so good luck... have you started flushing yet... i use final phase...
> da plantDOC


What are your thoughts on molasses & water for final phase of flowering? Also there was a great post on here about using apple juice and water with good result.
I'll see if i can find it.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jun 29, 2008)

I actually found it and i see that you actually were a part of that thead HHM. So how do you feel about the AJ?
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/56007-applejuice-its-not-just-baby-12.html


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> I actually found it and i see that you actually were a part of that thead HHM. So how do you feel about the AJ?
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/56007-applejuice-its-not-just-baby-12.html


I havent tried it but anything that DB does and he says works for him I have faith in... I probably wont try it till I have a soil grow going and some more expereince.. Db is feindly as hell and IM sure he will answer any questions ya have on the subject! he knows his shit!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 29, 2008)

The apple jiuice HAG was suppose to be some bomb ass herb. Some guy said he went over to DB's and tried it.

_BTW...

_Bud shots are coming along nice my man. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 29, 2008)

I WOULD NOT PUT APPLE JUICE IN MY PLANT apple juice has olot of acid and vitamin's and could make mold and all kind's of problem.. well you are trying to flush it out not put it in just my opp...
da plantDOC


----------



## blazin waffles (Jun 29, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> I WOULD NOT PUT APPLE JUICE IN MY PLANT apple juice has olot of acid and vitamin's and could make mold and all kind's of problem.. well you are trying to flush it out not put it in just my opp...
> da plantDOC


acid and vitamins causing mold? 
Well from what i've read it contains potassium and sugars that can helpe the fruiting smell and taste. It is diluted with water.. .. he did some with little and each grow increased i wanna say to 1cup per gallon. The only time there was a problem was when it was introduced from the beggining of the flowering cycle and used every watering.

So many diff things you can try to enhance taste, smell organically its nuts!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 29, 2008)

WELL if your so sure it work then you try it... they make vineger out of apple's so cant be that good for the plant some people use it to down thare P.H... 
DONT BELEAVE EVERYTHING YOU READ BRO alot of the people on hear is little teen's that no shit about growing cannabis... they dont call me the da plantDOC FOR NOTHEN da plantDOC


----------



## blazin waffles (Jun 29, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> WELL if your so sure it work then you try it... they make vineger out of apple's so cant be that good for the plant some people use it to down thare P.H...
> DONT BELEAVE EVERYTHING YOU READ BRO alot of the people on hear is little teen's that no shit about growing cannabis... they dont call me the da plantDOC FOR NOTHEN da plantDOC


No need to get grumpy Doc.   
The only reason why "i'm so sure it'll work" is due to the detailed journal that i posted earlier. I don't believe everything i read but Zoints Message this gentleman doesn't fuck around! This guy can grow and he knows his shit.

I plan on trying it once i get good strains (rather than bagseed) and am confortable with my ability.

I like to think outside of the box, thats how Marijuana cultivation has progressed. As i said on another thread, if someone didn't get stoned and say "Hey Bob, i wonder if this plant would grow without dirt? Fuck it let try it" where would we be?

The thread is clickable on one of my previous posts. 

All opinions are considered,



Sorry for hijacking the thread HHM
 for you


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 29, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> No need to get grumpy Doc.
> The only reason why "i'm so sure it'll work" is due to the detailed journal that i posted earlier. I don't believe everything i read but Zoints Message this gentleman doesn't fuck around! This guy can grow and he knows his shit.
> 
> I plan on trying it once i get good strains (rather than bagseed) and am confortable with my ability.
> ...


 YA am a little grumpy sorry... i would try it with bagseed you dont want to fuck up something good the hole pount to flush your plant is to get all of the accumulated nutrient's out of the flowers and leaves.. flushing removes the chemical residue giveing a better taste.. so apple juice is not the best to flush with.. thare is no reasen to ad shit like that when thare are kick ass stuff that do that like final phase..
da plantDOC


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol da plant"DOC" is always starting problems like he knows everything.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jun 29, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> YA am a little grumpy sorry... i would try it with bagseed you dont want to fuck up something good the hole pount to flush your plant is to get all of the accumulated nutrient's out of the flowers and leaves.. flushing removes the chemical residue giveing a better taste.. so apple juice is not the best to flush with.. thare is no reasen to ad shit like that when thare are kick ass stuff that do that like final phase..
> da plantDOC


I've been sick for the last three days so i understand! 

I know the flushing is to remove everything excess and all but if i'm not mistaken its the same premis as molasses.?.

But you have to understand your talking to someone who eventually wants to add food coloring so i can make a wierd colored plant. Don't know if it will work but it could be funny somking pure red dope!

I will try it with my bagseed Doc. Good point with that. Flowering won't be for a month or so, so add it to the journal!


----------



## chronicprince (Jun 29, 2008)

sounds like you should be checking your nutes balance with a ppm meter instead of what the container tells you to measure. most companies measurements are based on reverse osmosis water (ppm 0) hence the required amount of nutes to reach the proper EC value is much lower than the label states. This is more difficult to maintain is soil. Just change the nutes every few days and make sure to give them just water and carbo...you should be able to tell if they are eating based on the meter readings going down over time

good luck


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 29, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> I've been sick for the last three days so i understand!
> 
> I know the flushing is to remove everything excess and all but if i'm not mistaken its the same premis as molasses.?.
> 
> ...


Food coloring, wow. I could never bring myself to do that to my plants. But I sure do want to see what happens to yours


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 29, 2008)

Food coloring will definitely do something. I remember doing that as in an experiment in grade school. The plant sucked the water/food coloring right up, and you could see it running through the veins.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for stopping by chronicprince.. just so ya know, Im not sure your post really pertains to anything here. I check my ppm and ph with a milwalkee meter daily and change water and nutes weekly... 

Again Im not using applejuice flush so not a concern here... But I can tell you for a fact the man that is doing it is not a little teen that don't know shit about growing.. He has researched and tested what he does and has gotten the results to prove it works, also verified by others here who have smoked it and said it tasted great and was pure couch lock! Im glad you guys are passionate about growing! That is something that will help us all progress as growers and learn.. 

peace and good to will to all!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

First of all let me tell you about my day! As I was heading back to my room to change rez and nutes and just clean up in general, I hear a large bang and then the power goes out... A fucking branch hit the power line behind my house and had me with out power for like 2 1/2 hours... No big deal really, Im sure the plants can handle it. But now i have line workers behind my house trying to fix the problem and my exhaust with my FILTER is not on... I stepped out in the back yard to watch them work a lil and then went back in.... Holy shit the smell almost knocked me over!!! At that point I was afraid to open the door again for fear the smell would waft up to the workers... I had no idea how well that filter was working till today.. anyway long story short they got it fixed and I got to get work.. 

Changed nutes and cleaned tray.. added a lil support to another plant, the buds are making the limbs knuckle dragger's..

Day 38 of flower

ppm is 1171 Higher than I want it but Im going to have to wait for a lil evap to add more water to my rez, I know the ppm will go up as the water evaps but I know no other way to bring the ppm down at this stage... My ph was 4.9 I know that is a bit low but the runoff with the same regimine has brought that up to 5.9-6.0 so I think I am fine there..

this is gonna be pick heavy so if you are dial up-----sucks to b u
ok now pics..

again I am sick of this routine!!





notice the lil fat harry legs... still not a chick sorry to disapoint!!! And no I will not blow ya anyway!! 

here is your warning db, get the keyboard guard ready....


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 29, 2008)

At the least the buds are hairier than your legs. A lot more hairy. Awesome buds man. I have a few knuckledraggers too. Lazy bastards.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

I like the knuckle dragger's, means big bud!!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 29, 2008)

yum fucking yum dude 
Cant wait to hear the smoke report!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

That last pic is GREAT.

You can buy an injection system $$$ if your really tired of mixing.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> That last pic is GREAT.
> 
> You can buy an injection system $$$ if your really tired of mixing.


IM deff getting a reverse osmosis filter so I can quit luggin the damn jugs.... But I haven't heard of a injection system... If it is reliable and persice I could get into that.. I figure any $$ spent will repay over time.. Where would I find the injection sys?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 29, 2008)

Those look great, I too got stuck with a lack of light, for no reason my relatively new HPS blew out... I am pretty bummed- switched back to MH after I noticed it.

Your situation is scarier with the people in your backyard, sounds like it all worked out. 

Those buds are very hairy and Fat, looking nice! Cant wait to see your yeild your just a bit ahead of me.

Have you set a tentative harvest date?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

Gamble said:


> yum fucking yum dude
> Cant wait to hear the smoke report!


I cant wait to give the report!!! I think I may do a vid post for that one...


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Those look great, I too got stuck with a lack of light, for no reason my relatively new HPS blew out... I am pretty bummed- switched back to MH after I noticed it.
> 
> Your situation is scarier with the people in your backyard, sounds like it all worked out.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about you lights! That fucking sucks!!!! 


Nah I don't really have the experience to predict, but my plan is to start flushing when I see some amber and hopefully after a week of flush they will be fully amber... Deffinatly going to be looking for some hand holding through that one.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> IM deff getting a reverse osmosis filter so I can quit luggin the damn jugs.... But I haven't heard of a injection system... If it is reliable and persice I could get into that.. I figure any $$ spent will repay over time.. Where would I find the injection sys?


Right here.
AutoGrow(s) - pH and EC Mini-Dosers


----------



## gohydro (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice Grow....well done.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking sexxy!!


----------



## bfq (Jun 30, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> sorry to hear about you lights! That fucking sucks!!!!
> 
> 
> Nah I don't really have the experience to predict, but my plan is to start flushing when I see some amber and hopefully after a week of flush they will be fully amber... Deffinatly going to be looking for some hand holding through that one.


if i was you, i would start harvesting at different times and keep track of which cuttings were taken when and at what point of trich coloration... some people like their peaches crunchy and some like em mushy, after all.... so you gotta find out how you like YOUR buds 

personally, i like taking some early and some i like to let go well into amber... i harvest half the plant about a week before the total cut. this lets me get distinct buzzes out of the same plants.... i may change my mind as i get more stuff sitting in jars though  (meaning, i could just be fooling myself and giving myself an excuse to cut early since i am not quite to the perpetual harvest stage yet.


----------



## bfq (Jun 30, 2008)

as for Apple Juice or molasseses or any of that crap, i certainly wouldnt do it in a hydro setup and i doubt very seriously i will bother with it again in my soil grows... maybe it is just me, but i like my pot to taste like pot and the disadvantages of working with organics far outweighs the advantages.

i think though that i am determining i do not grow like other people like to and i think i am going to start to just keep my mouth shut and grow.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 30, 2008)

I HEAR ya that shit would make your rez fucking stink after a few hrs or to...so that shit with apple juice was one of the dumbest thing i ever read.. that must be kid's wif thare story's shit... . da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

Love ya all guys but enough of this shit~~!!!!! This is not a discussion for this journal! I (the author of this journal) have not mentioned the apple flush pertaining to this grow..
I hope I dont chase anyone away from here, but if ya wanna argue or insult a journal you obviously haven't read then I would have to kindly ask you take it to pms or start your own journal. I kinda tried to say this earlier but it didn't take.. I really don't want to see my journal filled with things that have nothing to do with my grow.. particularly if its a discussion I have not even taken part in. Plant doc, ya really ought to read his journal... find it hard to believe you have from the post you have put here... Hopefully we have put a end to this.. if it becomes a thing where people feel the need to get the last word I will get a mod involved... hope I don't sound like a dick but IM trying to avoid some jacks Ive seen take place on other threads.. after I harvest I could give a shit..


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 30, 2008)

My bad, I apologize hothouse. 

Definitley love your grow like my own, so I will be sticking around. Smokin a kush blunt right now, that should do the trick.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jun 30, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Love ya all guys but enough of this shit~~!!!!! This is not a discussion for this journal! I (the author of this journal) have not mentioned the apple flush pertaining to this grow..
> I hope I dont chase anyone away from here, but if ya wanna argue or insult a journal you obviously haven't read then I would have to kindly ask you take it to pms or start your own journal. I kinda tried to say this earlier but it didn't take.. I really don't want to see my journal filled with things that have nothing to do with my grow.. particularly if its a discussion I have not even taken part in. Plant doc, ya really ought to read his journal... find it hard to believe you have from the post you have put here... Hopefully we have put a end to this.. if it becomes a thing where people feel the need to get the last word I will get a mod involved... hope I don't sound like a dick but IM trying to avoid some jacks Ive seen take place on other threads.. after I harvest I could give a shit..


 
I apologize HHM, I began the discussion. ~~~hangs head in shame~~~

<looks up with puppy eyes and a joint> 
"friends?"





If you'd like to discuss this doc you are more than welcome to PM me.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol Im not pissed at anyone, just want to nip it in the bud and ob and blazin, you guys didnt do anything wrong, I want all you guys here. Im probably just a cranky fuck right now... monday morning and my first client already pissed me off!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jun 30, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Lol Im not pissed at anyone, just want to nip it in the bud and ob and blazin, you guys didnt do anything wrong, I want all you guys here. Im probably just a cranky fuck right now... monday morning and my first client already pissed me off!


 
Client? Your not a prostitute are you HHM? I know the NOLA are has gotten tough but don't give in. you can do it without resorting to that!!

My bud is nipped, you want i should take someone out? I'm also a ninja as my second job so....let me know if you need anything!
ROFL

Off to work!

Love, , and chicken grease


----------



## Gamble (Jun 30, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> My bud is nipped, you want i should take someone out? I'm also a ninja as my second job so....let me know if you need anything!
> ROFL
> 
> Off to work!
> ...


Ninja for hire eh? I might be able to use you! LOL!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jun 30, 2008)

Gamble said:


> Ninja for hire eh? I might be able to use you! LOL!


I'm game!! 
Have you ever seen a ninja? Ever seen a ninja........growin weeeeed?


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 30, 2008)

they must stealth it very well... and kick its ass if it doesn't grow. hahaha.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 30, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> Lol da plant"DOC" is always starting problems like he knows everything.


 HEY FUCKHEAD I never said i no everything.. well i did forget more about growing weed then you will ever know... BRO THAT SOUND'S LIKE YOU HAVE A PROBLEM.. KEEP READING FOR 10 YEAR'S THEN MAYBE I WILL TALK.. i dont no what the fuck your problem is.. oh you asked that fucked up quest''' am sick dont have time for people like you.. SEE YAAAA SURE THE FUCK DONT WANT TO BE YAAA
da plantDOC


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you know english, kind sir?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

yall take your beefs to pm! My journal is not the place. emptly you inbox


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 30, 2008)

Am sorry but that kid dist.. me so.. how's the tem's whare you are.. am SORRY agan..
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> I'm game!!
> Have you ever seen a ninja? Ever seen a ninja........growin weeeeed?


NIce


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

its cool doc. Temps are high!!! 92 today and cloudy!! had to fork out 500 bucks for a stand alone a/c in my grow... btw doc ya need to empty your pm inbox.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

this is a grow journal. i'm watching you all now.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 30, 2008)

hello there fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> hello there fdd.


hello. we're all playing nice today, yes? cool.


----------



## dankiestdank (Jun 30, 2008)

haha yeah... it's just that guy always goes in and replies with bogus bs but i dropped it


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 30, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> its cool doc. Temps are high!!! 92 today and cloudy!! had to fork out 500 bucks for a stand alone a/c in my grow... btw doc ya need to empty your pm inbox.


Is this your second a/c unit? Because I thought I saw one in your vid a while back. Do they work very well? I know you have a big space there, I just want one for my little veg closet. Any advice?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

yea that is the same one, I bought one for a lot cheaper to start, a lg for like 200 at home depot. I would imagine that would work great for a small room.. not even close for my space..


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool, thanks. The space is almost identical to that inside a porta-john, lol. I've built a shelf so the a/c would be up high and hopefully the cool air will "spill" or sink to the bottom. 

So I guess you were right and both of us should be talking about harvest soon because my hairs on my topped plant are 50% brown or maybe a little more. The other is a bit behind but it will be nice to have two plants at different stages at harvest. I think tonight is my last dose of nutes.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

Im still running nutes, havent got the color I want from my triches yet.. do you have a scope?


----------



## Gamble (Jun 30, 2008)

i heard you can ge a jewlers scope at radio shack for like 15$ that works just like the 420 scope, anyone know if its a good investment?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

I have one!! the 420 scope that is.. I bought it to check the bud that was being brought to me. I now use it to check the trichs on my plant.. have to wait till lights are off though. and yes I think it kicks ass!!! The radio shack one is just as good mine from what I am told.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

main think make sure you have a light on it......


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 1, 2008)

ya!!! ya know that's just something i never think of byeing... so cool thank's for the reminder.. oh thank mary that's y am not getting message's.. so did you start your flush yet!! and with what...if not it will be very soon then..
da plantDOC


----------



## bfq (Jul 1, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Im still running nutes, havent got the color I want from my triches yet.. do you have a scope?


damn, Batman, you have all the toys, dontcha?


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn hothouse, I clicked on the link in your signature and it took me to the first page - didn't realize this till I got to the bottom. I got there and saw some seedlings in some rock wool and thought you already had another grow going - I was like damn!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is a grow journal. i'm watching you all now.





fdd2blk said:


> hello. we're all playing nice today, yes? cool.


MAN EVERYTIME I MISS A COUPLE. "THE HEAVY" WERE U BOYS PLAYING WELL WITH OTHIERS??? NOT FROM WHAT IVE READ. SHAME!!! SORRY FDD!

@PLANTD. IT WORKS, ITS THERE, ITS TESTED! ENJOY THE READ. AND YUR WELCOME.!!!

@HHM~ SOOOO! A LITTLE NIGHT PORN. "U SLUT" "HACK"!!! I HAVE THE TECH. COPYRIGHTED FOR ME BUD PORN U OWE ME "32.16$ NOT TO MENTION ANOTHIER KEYBOARD, WHATS THAT 4-5 NOW "WHORE" MAN I MISSED THE CRAP OUTA THE "TLB" OH! AND THIS PIC"







IF AN ERECTION LASTING MORE THAN 4 HRS. OCCURS "STOP PLAYING WITH IT" AND GO SEE A DOCTOR'.... REALY NICE. MY TURN "MARY"!

MARY MARY YUR PLANTS ARE HAIRY....MMMMMMMMM!!!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

Im in day 40 of flowering and not much is going on!! Im checking trichs daily, is it normal for me to find better developed trichs on the bottom branches? Also Im starting to think more about flushing. I was planning on just using water but am thinking I may want to do something else.. Any suggestions? I know most of you that visit here are growing in soil, but somebody prolly has some good ideas on my hydro set up flush.. I was kinda thinking I would go with the product that is suggested by general hydroponics. flora kleen. anyone familiar with it??? anyway on to the bud.. 

btw I expect to be starting a new journal this weekend... the church

and now the porn


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 1, 2008)

hell yeah! mmmmm lovely.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

OH!!! A CUTE RUN OF SNAP SHOTS'... MISTER~ CLEAN IT UP!!!






YELLOW??? CLIP~IT OR TICK'IT~ 

MAN SOME N~I~C~33333333, HOLD ON'''''''''''''''' OH! YA!..........69'ING MONITER
NICE PORN.

MAN THIS IS KINDA COOL, U MISS A BIT AND EVERYONES STUFF JUST GOES BANGING' THANKS FOR SUCH A NICE WELCOME BACK.!!! "SMOKING: CIG" DB.~TLB!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

I left that yella fella in there just for you!!! I knew you would be bustin me lil ole nuggets over that one! Im starting to figure you out, you twisted fucker!


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 1, 2008)

godly nugs


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol, I Bet U Did.... Dont Poke Me' And "stop Touching The Chair" Lol Db.~

Slap" 

To Be Serious... Ok I Was Laughing Typing That'..... Some Nice Porn.
Just Keep On The Trich's And Hair, And U Are On The Money... One Of The Nicer 1st Runs "freak" Camera Haak'


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

I couldnt agree more!!! I think it is karma,(here goes the lil hippy in me) Im the guy that always will get you high!! When people I know cant aford bud or cant find it, im the guy that almost always has it and WILL get you high!!! My pot karma is the only side of karma I work hard to keep [email protected] lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

That Sounds Like Me!!! I Give It Away..... Karma Is Getting Me Now...the Strains Coming In And The Seeds Being Bought For Me!! Lmfao.. Oh! Well My Turn I Guess. Db.~tlb. Wife Is Getting Home Out. Till Am!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 1, 2008)

What's going on hothouse? Looks like all is well on your end bro. Plants are looking fucking great man! Can't wait for the church!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

greenie!!! how the hell ya been stranger!! things are good here! Im expecting the church any day now! new journal for that one.. from the time I unpack the seed to the time I smoke it down Im gonna run a journal...


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 1, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> greenie!!! how the hell ya been stranger!! things are good here! Im expecting the church any day now! new journal for that one.. from the time I unpack the seed to the time I smoke it down Im gonna run a journal...


Yea, that's how I plan on doing mine. Should be pretty interesting. I know people that are new to growing love to see all the pictures and what not to get an idea of what to do - at least I did.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 1, 2008)

Good god! Is it wierd that i gotta semi while im typing this? Beautiful pics homie!!

Where'd you get the church from?


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 1, 2008)

hhm! man what can i say bro, your plants are fkn gorgeous dude. those nugs look so phat and awesome. i feel you on the bud karma, alot of people have lost the true vision of buds purpose. glad to hear some of you guys still exist.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 2, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I couldnt agree more!!! I think it is karma,(here goes the lil hippy in me) Im the guy that always will get you high!! When people I know cant aford bud or cant find it, im the guy that almost always has it and WILL get you high!!! My pot karma is the only side of karma I work hard to keep [email protected] lol


 COOL thare looking good i would def.. start flushing the extra salt/nute's.. they still look very green so that meen's that's thare is alot of nitrogen still left in the plant.. for the phase that the plant is in it's at it end phase so it shoud be priity yellow right now... i would start to flush NOW... but they look very good keep up the good work... and get them ho's flushed.. do you run strate water in them 1 per week...
da plantDOC


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jul 2, 2008)

looking great bro!!! the plants that were in my hydro set-up ended up getting 15 days of fresh distilled water and the smoke turned out as smooth as could be. I know alot of people say that's too long with no nutes in a hydro set-up but it seemed to work good for me.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Good god! Is it wierd that i gotta semi while im typing this? Beautiful pics homie!!
> 
> Where'd you get the church from?


 LOL~ I LIKE U, YUR GOING TO FIT IN GREAT.!!! JUST A SEMI!!!~ U MUST NOT HAVE ZOOMED!!! AND U SHOULD PROB. BUY THE SPLASH GUARD FOR THE KEYBOARD NOW.!!! AND I HAVE FOUND THAT PUTTING CLEAR GLASS UP, INFRONT OF THE MONITER SAVES' ON THOSE TOO!



philip.j.fry said:


> looking great bro!!! the plants that were in my hydro set-up ended up getting 15 days of fresh distilled water and the smoke turned out as smooth as could be. I know alot of people say that's too long with no nutes in a hydro set-up but it seemed to work good for me.


I DONT KNOW IF ITS THE SAME FOR HYDRO'S BUT RULE OF THUMB FOR SOIL IS ATLEAST 12DAYS B4 HARV. IS THE RULE.!!! JMT'S DB.~TLB!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> LOL~ I LIKE U, YUR GOING TO FIT IN GREAT.!!! JUST A SEMI!!!~ U MUST NOT HAVE ZOOMED!!! AND U SHOULD PROB. BUY THE SPLASH GUARD FOR THE KEYBOARD NOW.!!! AND I HAVE FOUND THAT PUTTING CLEAR GLASS UP, INFRONT OF THE MONITER SAVES' ON THOSE TOO!


 
Yeah i figured that out real quik! 

I was on my gf's laptop.....decided to look at some of your pics. Well long story short she came in the room and saw me hunched over the comp with a towel. There was yelling about ruining keyboard and all sorts of crazy stuff!! Soooooo she bought me one of those ponchos they give the front row of a Gallager show and we're all good! 



You're a pretty cool kat! We need more people in here like you! Ya dig


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 2, 2008)

well will ya look at waffles, quickly becoming a memeber in good standing of the tlb~!~


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 2, 2008)

yea i like waffles, this waffle guy seems cool


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 2, 2008)

damn sure got the right sense of humor!


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah waffles seems like good people...


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 2, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> well will ya look at waffles, quickly becoming a memeber in good standing of the tlb~!~





JayDRO said:


> yea i like waffles, this waffle guy seems cool





hothousemary said:


> damn sure got the right sense of humor!





philip.j.fry said:


> yeah waffles seems like good people...


 
Awwwwwww, you guys all have a crush on me.....

ROFL, you guys are great and i'm glad i'm slowly being accepted! I really do appreciate it b/c i don't get to talk to really anybody about this do to the US's retarded blue blooded right winged toupee wearing oil stock holding pricks!
But i love you guys! I'll be on here later. checkin in from work. 

Blaze for me for I will be sparking on the way outta the parking lot for you guys!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> One Of The Nicer 1st Runs


without a doubt!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 2, 2008)

i agree, for 1st runs, HHM has it going on!!!!


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 2, 2008)

best first journal i have ever read.fo sheez


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 2, 2008)

Can you have Spidey drop a sample off to me too ??, I'll give him something to bring back

Great Grow.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol Hard Waffels! I Use A Sock, Then If She Walks In, I Just Pretend To Be Putting My Shoes On... Oh! The Jimmy Hanging, He Ties The Laces... She's Bought It Every Time.... Lmfao!!! 

Puff Puff Pass ~! Tlb'


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 2, 2008)

damn I feel like I should give a acceptance speech or at least organize a group hug... lol
Fo real though thanks guys! My next attempt will be quite ambitious! Yall will shit!! I dont know how well the plants will be but there will be a lot of them! SOG


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 2, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> damn I feel like I should give a acceptance speech or at least organize a group hug... lol
> Fo real though thanks guys! My next attempt will be quite ambitious! Yall will shit!! I dont know how well the plants will be but there will be a lot of them! SOG


 
 I'm sure they will all turn out wonderfully!

 Hugs for all.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 3, 2008)

COOL man them girl's look very good so the next one's will be better..oh are you going to pick up some seed's... or just use moore good bag seed..
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

HHM, you the sh!t 

Let blow a little more wind up there, HEHE


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a 5 pack feminized 'the church' that is probably a bad batch(hav'nt germinated them yet).....check out this link here.....just a heads up.....yours will probably be fineWWW.GREENHOUSESEEDS.NL - Green House Seed Co. Amsterdam Since 1985


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 4, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> I have a 5 pack feminized 'the church' that is probably a bad batch(hav'nt germinated them yet).....check out this link here.....just a heads up.....yours will probably be fineWWW.GREENHOUSESEEDS.NL - Green House Seed Co. Amsterdam Since 1985


Thanks for the info caddy!! The post was just done last month... not much time for a correction... IM gonna email dr.chronic and see what they say. Ill try to germ the regardless and hope for the best...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 4, 2008)

I put some bamboo supports in today to help with the knuckle draggers and topped of my rez.. Ill post pics and stats later tonight..


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 4, 2008)

yay for pics, i am excited to see your see of green, i kinda wanna do one someday, exciting.


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah, i'm going to germinate mine too...sure as hell ain't sending them back! VERY nice grow ya got there by the way


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jul 4, 2008)

nice grow journal
you got really lucky
i kind of skimmed the grow journal
and it looks great!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 5, 2008)

_mmmm..weeed...

_


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok so post is gonna be a lil later than I originally claimed... more like sometime sunday... Maybe tonight but not likely cause I plan on watching the ufc fight tonight...


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 5, 2008)

You're all into that UFC aren't ya? It is pretty fun to watch, I use to watch that shit all the time back in the day. Did you get those seeds in the mail yet?


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 5, 2008)

HM I know you smoked Spideys bud,   that's why you changed the picture. You're *BUSTED!!* LOL


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 5, 2008)

How you like me now! New clothes and an I'm kickin it with yoda!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> You're all into that UFC aren't ya? It is pretty fun to watch, I use to watch that shit all the time back in the day. Did you get those seeds in the mail yet?


not yet banging mailbox daily~!!!! Yea Im into mma in general!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

barking ya busted me!!!! It was a hella fight to get it from his ass to!!! Maybe some day hell come back with some!! Right now IM feeling hatin with the av!lol

OB pimpin with yoda!!!! you da man!!!lol


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 5, 2008)

As a Ghost G


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 5, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> barking ya busted me!!!! It was a hella fight to get it from his ass to!!! Maybe some day hell come back with some!! Right now IM feeling hatin with the av!lol
> 
> OB pimpin with yoda!!!! you da man!!!lol


Is that a picture of you in your avatar now??????


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 5, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Ok so post is gonna be a lil later than I originally claimed... more like sometime sunday... Maybe tonight but not likely cause I plan on watching the ufc fight tonight...


My money's on Rampage


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 5, 2008)

Nope, its a screen shot from a movie with a yoda bong i found on a google image shot added in.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Nope, its a screen shot from a movie with a yoda bong i found on a google image shot added in.


damn I cant really make out the bong in the pic, so small! Send it to me in a pm Id love to see that one!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> My money's on Rampage


yea hard not to think rampage has best chance of winning.. but forest is a tuff mofo!! necer know! I think cote will be in the fight of the night!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 5, 2008)

what channel is this fight on? It's not PPV is it?


----------



## gangstaxskata (Jul 5, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> what channel is this fight on? It's not PPV is it?


HBO Mayn by the way hot house mary where are you at with your grow


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is the update I keep threating! 
Topped off rez today, when I checked it the ppm had spiked up to high 1500, ph was at a good 5.6. Added 5 gal of distilled water and brought ppm down to 1015 ph only at 5.8 so im happy with it now. Added bamboo to the two plants I haven't tortured and loosely tied some of the knuckle dragger up. Probably wont be able to see to much of that in the one pic Im posting of all the plants.. Looked at the thrichs under the scope and they are now getting clear, no longer milky.. is that normal process? milky then clear then amber??
anyway now to the porn!

























































BTW thanks barking for the camera tips!

HHM~~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

clown ass bush was creeping me the fuck out! new avatar


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 5, 2008)

aaaaawwwwww yeah that's the stuff!!!


----------



## Kevin53191 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey wuts up HHM ive been reading your grow for about 30minutes now and just would like to say that ur doin a great job wish mine were like that i was wondering what all those CFL's cost ya.
Thanks in advance


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

Kevin53191 said:


> Hey wuts up HHM ive been reading your grow for about 30minutes now and just would like to say that ur doin a great job wish mine were like that i was wondering what all those CFL's cost ya.
> Thanks in advance


thanks man.. I honestly cant remember but it was probably the cheapest part of my set up!! One of the things that kick ass about cfls are the price and easily obtained. If you are considering using cfl in your grow I highly recommend them!


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 5, 2008)

damnnnn look at those trees! helll yeah. those buds look delicious! loving it. keep it up hot!


----------



## Kevin53191 (Jul 5, 2008)

Alright thanks HHM ill have to look into those. Cant wait to see what ur yield will be hope its monstours:] keep the good work up.
K5


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 5, 2008)

HHM, the differences in our strains are really starting to show. Our buds look to be at roughly the same stage but yours look like white brillo pads they're so hairy. These last few weeks are the hardest to wait for me. It seems like my buds are frozen in time.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> HHM, the differences in our strains are really starting to show. Our buds look to be at roughly the same stage but yours look like white brillo pads they're so hairy. These last few weeks are the hardest to wait for me. It seems like my buds are frozen in time.


yea mine seem to be frozen to, except for seeing the color change in the trichs.. buds don't seem to be getting more or larger.. close to the payoff


----------



## McMuffin (Jul 5, 2008)

BRO! grats man. i just spent the best hour and a half looking thru all 72 pages..


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 5, 2008)

So you plain water flushing when you start that stage? I was gonna get some clearex but I dunno. What happened with ufc?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

forest won!!!!! Good fight! I was planning on flushing with just water, but I am starting to consider a flush. but not sure what to use. maybe flora kleen from general hydroponics, ive used GH nutes through the whole grow.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn, I remember forrest from his ultimate fighter days. That's tight. My hydro store doesn't carry advanced nutes I wish I had ordered final phase a couple weeks ago. I plan to use pretty much the same nute regimen with the clones except I'll get the final phase by then so we can see the difference.


----------



## gangstaxskata (Jul 5, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> forest won!!!!! Good fight! I was planning on flushing with just water, but I am starting to consider a flush. but not sure what to use. maybe flora kleen from general hydroponics, ive used GH nutes through the whole grow.


hows its goin quick question my roots have like brown build up wats is it anything to worry about


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmmm Im not sure man, maybe someone else here will know, but I cant recall having seen anything about in my reading and have not had that particular issue in this grow.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 5, 2008)

dank dank dank hhm! diggin it.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 6, 2008)

DUUUUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats some sexy shit!!

Thinking like maybe 1 1/2 - 2 weeks then you'll be smoking her???? Keep it up 

lol they are so fuckng nice looking!


----------



## bfq (Jul 6, 2008)

fricken gorgeous!

and clear trichs are new trichs.... are you sure it aint just growing more on you or some trick of the light?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont know bfq, guess Im just gonna keep a eye on em... I checked lower canopy buds this time... dont wanna pull and yank on the others to be able to get scope to em...


----------



## bfq (Jul 6, 2008)

lower buds develop slower than tops generally... my bet is on new trichs


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 6, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Here is the update I keep threating!
> Topped off rez today, when I checked it the ppm had spiked up to high 1500, ph was at a good 5.6. Added 5 gal of distilled water and brought ppm down to 1015 ph only at 5.8 so im happy with it now. Added bamboo to the two plants I haven't tortured and loosely tied some of the knuckle dragger up. Probably wont be able to see to much of that in the one pic Im posting of all the plants.. Looked at the thrichs under the scope and they are now getting clear, no longer milky.. is that normal process? milky then clear then amber??
> anyway now to the porn!
> 
> ...


You got that camera well sussed now HHM. Loving your pics. Good job.
Next you want to try taking one through your scope then you'll be kicking ass with RUI's No1 porn thread lol. Nice job bro.

PS Thought I'd pimp your pics too.


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jul 6, 2008)

wow ma your plants look great!!
cant wait to see them harvested!!!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah those are some great pictures to wake up 2


----------



## bfq (Jul 6, 2008)

pigpen said:


> yeah those are some great pictures to wake up 2


it is a nice reality to wake up to as well


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW H.H.M. them plant's are looking grate.. i would say they have 1-2 week's left 
top's.. did you start flushing them yet... OH how big/tall was they when you flowed them... da plantDOC


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 6, 2008)

Damn man, plants are looking great! How's the smell?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 6, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Damn man, plants are looking great! How's the smell?


very danky!!!! very cheesy!! I cant turn the exhaust off at now. if I do the whole house and outside stinks like crazy!!! such a exotic smell though Im not sure any of neighbors would know what they where smelling... no chances will be taken though!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 6, 2008)

YOU OWE ME ANOTHIER KEY BOARD.!!!
PHUCKING NICE






BARKING...???? "I JUST BIT THE SCREEN"!!!
HOPE THE 4TH WAS GOOD. MISSED THE GREENIE'S AV. I WILL ALLWAYS KNOW HIM FOR THAT ONE.... SNIFFLE "ITS WHEN" IM TEARING UP "WE MET" BALLING"""!!! LOL

SO SOME CATCHING UP, AND THEN BANG! SO KEEP THE SP~G' CLOSSSSSS!

PUFF PUFF PASS DB~TLB!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 6, 2008)

And The Root Question If It Still Is Here. Are U Flushing And Cleaning Yur Res. On A Reg. Schd. And What Is This Schd. Please.??? Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> And The Root Question If It Still Is Here. Are U Flushing And Cleaning Yur Res. On A Reg. Schd. And What Is This Schd. Please.??? Db.~tlb!


My roots?? no question here on me roots... should I? As for my rez, I clean and change rez once a week. actually this week I didn't, I topped it off and kept ppm in range... but for entire grow I have changing rez and nutes once a week.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 6, 2008)

The Questions Were For A Page Back Or 2, I Know Yur Sht. It Right. If The Othier Guy Is Having Root Issues, Then There Was His Answer Realy...!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 6, 2008)

ahhh ok... I got ya...


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 7, 2008)

How tall was they when you flowered them... they look grate..
da plantDOC


----------



## HATCH (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey What's Up????.............Damn Right, Skimmed Through Your Thread, WOW!!!!, you have A Awesome Grow Going!!!!,.....Can You Say """Sweet Bud"""...........I'll Be Hang Around For The Finish!!!!Best Of Luck!!!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 8, 2008)

chhhhrooooooooonic 

Looks great man, I forgot how good your grow was, damn! 

Your right around same week as me right (week 6) and ur shit looks better than mine for sure!

Very nice, slightly jealous- wanna go hydro now...
OB


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> chhhhrooooooooonic
> 
> Looks great man, I forgot how good your grow was, damn!
> 
> ...


Nah, stick with soil brother - unless time is a problem for you. I don't think I'll ever get into doing clones and all that. I love to grow my plants from seed to their final stage - some kinda fetish!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 9, 2008)

lol, the sex references on this site are never ending, i love it! sex and weed are perfect for eachother. between the bud porn and the ladies we tie down and all the others i never stop laughing. Didnt ever realize it till I got on RIU pretty sure its an RIU thing.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 9, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> lol, the sex references on this site are never ending, i love it! sex and weed are perfect for eachother. between the bud porn and the ladies we tie down and all the others i never stop laughing. Didnt ever realize it till I got on RIU pretty sure its an RIU thing.


LOL, RIGHT! I know what ya mean bro...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

Were All Here "cuase Were Not All There" Hehehehhe! "booger"!


----------



## dankiestdank (Jul 9, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LOL, RIGHT! I know what ya mean bro...


your avatar is scary. that is all.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 9, 2008)

dankiestdank said:


> your avatar is scary. that is all.



LMFAO! You are the 2nd person to say that today. I use to use this one a long time ago, and decided to change back to it. I heard the same shit all the time before.

Thanks man!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 9, 2008)

thats my fav. avatar of yours grn.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

yea greenie that is deff the avitar for you!!!!


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 9, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LMFAO! You are the 2nd person to say that today. I use to use this one a long time ago, and decided to change back to it. I heard the same shit all the time before.
> 
> Thanks man!


GrnMan
You could photoshop another set of jaws coming out of those like on alien then it would be scary!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

Day 48 and things are looking very tasty!! Im starting to notice trichs on my large fan leaves! getting phsched about hash!!! Ive got my ppm down to 975 (is that to low for this stage of the grow?) Id say about 10% if not less of my trichs are starting to get a amber hue to them.. My ph was at 6.8 I brought it down to 5.4.... Im so ready to start flushing but from everything I have read and learned from people here I am going to wait untill I have a good bit of the amber I am looking for. Any hydro growers have any flush suggestions? this round of pics I experimented with my grandfathers reading magnifying glass, Ill let yall be the judge of how well it worked out! 

Hang on gang here comes some bud porn!!!!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 9, 2008)

holy hairballs batman, i just splooged. what resolution is your camera? i want pics like that.... i want buds like that too. I'm two days ahead but you seem to be catching up. super awesome job guy.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> holy hairballs batman, i just splooged. what resolution is your camera? i want pics like that.... i want buds like that too. I'm two days ahead but you seem to be catching up. super awesome job guy.


Thanks man!! The camera is a 10 megapixal... The buds seem to have gotten larger in the past couple days after about two weeks with lil change.. Im reading through all the threads I have fallen behind on right now making my way to yours!


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 9, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Day 48 and things are looking very tasty!! Im starting to notice trichs on my large fan leaves! getting phsched about hash!!! Ive got my ppm down to 975 (is that to low for this stage of the grow?) Id say about 10% if not less of my trichs are starting to get a amber hue to them.. My ph was at 6.8 I brought it down to 5.4.... Im so ready to start flushing but from everything I have read and learned from people here I am going to wait untill I have a good bit of the amber I am looking for. Any hydro growers have any flush suggestions? this round of pics I experimented with my grandfathers reading magnifying glass, Ill let yall be the judge of how well it worked out!
> 
> Hang on gang here comes some bud porn!!!!!!


Hothouse! Man I get excited more and more every time I look at your pics.
I want mine to be like that *NOW *haha. Good idea with the glass, I took a couple like that. Try to get the lens a bit closer you might lose the flash. If you get the time, stick a couple of those pics in your Gallery, we can zoom right in on there.
I hope my buds have the same sort of quality. They are getting fatter all the time and looks like you got some nice tight buds there too.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks barking!! You will be there!! Your veg is going great!


----------



## bfq (Jul 9, 2008)

*sniff* my bag seed doesnt look like that at all *sniff*

no shame in your game at all, hh!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks bfq! Nice to see ya, havent seen ya in a while...


----------



## gangstaxskata (Jul 9, 2008)

hows it hanging my friend ive been having some problems with my grow but i know they will pull trough


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

Ill come check ya out see if I can help.... still noob but Ill try..


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 9, 2008)

I love your updates, keep the porn coming.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks tetra!!! 

What do you guys think about my ppm? Its at 975 right now after topping off res.. is that to low??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 9, 2008)

You running CO2 ??

No CO2 1000ppm a little high, IDK , strain thing too you know.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 9, 2008)

80% ??????


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

I was doing sodium free seltzer water spray for co2 but I cut that out when it looked like I was getting close to harvest.. I guess I will let the plants tell me about the ppm... I was getting some yellowing that I didnt like which prompted me to top off the rez...


----------



## bfq (Jul 9, 2008)

just working and growing and lurking


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> 80% ??????



huh?????


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 9, 2008)

The green bar,LOL


----------



## bfq (Jul 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> The green bar,LOL


hh is a good whore and gets around


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol I think most of that is the fact that I check the site before going to work and usaly dont log off or close page.... and that fact that I am a pothead loser and have no life!!!!! lol


----------



## bfq (Jul 9, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Lol I think most of that is the fact that I check the site before going to work and usaly dont log off or close page.... and that fact that I am a pothead loser and have no life!!!!! lol


only time i close this window is when i reboot.... i also work online... meaning your logic is flawed


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

damn now Im gonna have to consider getting a life.... fuck that


----------



## bfq (Jul 9, 2008)

why? this keeps you off the streets and out of trouble and cant beat the price


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 10, 2008)

damn hhm, those buds lookin dankitty dank bro!!!! your almost there.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 10, 2008)

yea getting close jay!!! I cant fucking wait!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

bahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 10, 2008)

hothousemary said:


>


ahahahhahaha


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 10, 2008)

Loving that!!! hahaha


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey gang, I just ordered some bubble bags from here Bubble Bags
I wasn't sure what to order so I got the 8 bag system. It has two pressing screens as well... Is there anything I should be prepared for with this or need to know beyond what the directions will tell me??


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 10, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Is there anything I should be prepared for with this or need to know beyond what the directions will tell me??


 
My address so you i can get some of that yumminess!!!! LOL
I have no idea but, good luck! tell me if it works well b/c i wanna know if bubble bags are worth it!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 10, 2008)

Your going to be sooo happy with the hash you make, alright HHM, I like to use a 1/4in hose to rinse with, with an adapter attached to the sink faucet. 
Get a cake mixer, so you don't screw up the lady's mixer,LOL
I fried one, it took a big gulp of water, ZAP, that was it.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 10, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Your going to be sooo happy with the hash you make, alright HHM, I like to use a 1/4in hose to rinse with, with an adapter attached to the sink faucet.
> Get a cake mixer, so you don't screw up the lady's mixer,LOL
> I fried one, it took a big gulp of water, ZAP, that was it.


I have read that it is best to have a 2nd bucket with iced water in it to use.. the thought being that the ice will help to separate the trichs.. What do you think of this having used the bags?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 10, 2008)

Btw the ice and the mixer, paddle, stick, whatever, your trying to scrub off the tric's, when they're cold(tric's) they're hard like salt or fine sand.
I do my mixing in a bucket w/o a bag in it.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 10, 2008)

why w/o the bag?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 10, 2008)

Avoid damaging, maybe I'm paranoid, sometimes stems get in the mixer and spin around, the bags are damn tough, very good quality, made in a Nepal sweat shop.


----------



## muguwana (Jul 10, 2008)

mine are about a month and a week in and are only using a dumb ass house lamp . but there doing pretty well . I don't even have hydrophonice cos my rents might work out whats going on then.
any tips on smelly proofing


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 10, 2008)

muguwana said:


> mine are about a month and a week in and are only using a dumb ass house lamp . but there doing pretty well . I don't even have hydrophonice cos my rents might work out whats going on then.
> any tips on smelly proofing


Wal-mart has Fabreze scentless carbon filters, 15 bucks. With the rents in the pic, prolly best option


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice Journal M8, latest pics are the biz! Buds look sweeeet


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey hot house thank for asking how am doing still in pain but after 90 surgary's i shoud do use to it but ya... so you thinking of makeing some hash wif your trimm's that's going to be fun but messy... so good luck
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

Doc jones! Thanks for stopping by! Hope ya stick around through the harvest!

Plant doc,90 thats rough man! as far as the mess goes from the making of the hash.. that is fine with me~!~!! Ill make the mooching fucks that will undoubtly want to smoke it clean up my hash.. Ill call em my bubble bitches!!!!

OH yea forgot to mention that I ordered this KoolBloom Liquid, qt - Worm's Way this morning early... I ordered thinking it was a flush... I was looking at this chart http://www.n-g-w.com/ngw/literature/GHFeed_Chart_2007.pdf I now relize that I probably ordered the wrong thing... I think I can use it but I was looking for a flush.... fucking wake and bake at 5 am........Im going to search for a good flush.. Probably gonna go with whatever genralhydroponics makes since that is all I have used in this grow..


----------



## bfq (Jul 11, 2008)

bubble bitches BAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

after a lil bit of resarch I am pretty confused about what would be best for me to get for a final flush product.. I know I can go with str8 water, but I suspect a product made to flush would really be good.... any suggestions from you folks who have walked the path I now crawl down???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Damn it looks like you will have a beautiful harvest! I recommend against using a flush product... I know a lot of people that have used them, and they all say it makes it taste off... but any ways... sorry I couldn't help yah out more...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks anyway loaded.... Im actually looking at ordering this Advanced Nutrients Final Phase 1L by Horizen Hydroponics right now.. but Im gonna hold off a minute and see if I get some more thoughts here on the subject..


----------



## bfq (Jul 11, 2008)

i would flush with just water to start... this way, you will have a baseline for results and can see if the chemical types actually help or hurt.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

what has your experince been bfq?


----------



## bfq (Jul 11, 2008)

no data, just opinion... i dont like the idea of using chemicals to flush and dont really see a benefit to using them... back when i ran a real op i used to just water with, er, water to flush but one of my collaborators didnt bother flushing at all... he hit with full strength nutes all the way through to the end... the difference between his and my final products was negligible.

i think truthfully people have gotten into the idea of flushing purely because the idea of the nasty seeming stuff they feed their plants just doesnt make em happy... purely psychological.

also though, i think it depends on the ferts you are using... some things will make a noticeable difference in taste and such... such as DB's use of Apple Juice 

basically, if you were using guano (shit) on your plants you wouldnt like the idea of smoking that, would you?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

That all makes since to me!!! I think I am going to just flush with water... cheaper if nothing else.. as always thanks for ya thoughts.


----------



## bfq (Jul 11, 2008)

one thing i definitely have is an opinion 

i do of course reserve the right to be totally full of shit though


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

wouldnt have it any other way!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

go to google and put this "who is a failure ?" in the search box. The results are fucking great!!!!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 11, 2008)

You ever try Googling your screen name, web crawlers find everything.

How about check my IP .com


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

had two results for my screen name, my journal and my fourm profile.. I love that the biggest failure comes up with good ole W


----------



## SiKkiNSaNe (Jul 11, 2008)

if this your first time? then shit ,u just showed everyone.. it's not hard to grow pot... its not.. love and know your girls and do your shit right...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

yup first grow! But no way I take credit for the results!! The people here at riu walked me through every step! I have gotten great help here!! To the point where I was just a robot following directions here at some points!!! and Im obsessive as hell so I tend to go overboard on things...


----------



## bfq (Jul 11, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> ... and Im obsessive as hell so I tend to go overboard on things...


i think we are ALL this way.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 11, 2008)

hey hhm, phillip j fry i believe flushed with plain distilled water in his ebb and flood setup for like the last 2 weeks, you might want to hit him up and see what he thought of that.


----------



## gangstaxskata (Jul 11, 2008)

how its goin partna check out my update


----------



## Gonzomush (Jul 12, 2008)

Jesus Christ hothousemary-Are those really the same plants? The plants I knew didn't have to be supported by stalks of bamboo, is that what your using? No mountain this weekend so give me a call.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

Not much going on here, still watching trichs, got some amber but not much.. what I do have is a large amount of burn... damn leaves are starting to look like tobacco leaves!!! I changed my rez today and cut my ppm in half, partly because of the burn and partly in anticipation of the upcoming flush! bud porn still looks good, but will have some ugly leaf included here! what do yall think is causing this???????

This is bad and not even the worse!! just wait..















































































these are the leaves I was talking about, the tobaco leaves... Anyone know what is causing this and what I can do to stop it?




















HHM~~~TLB


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

at this point in your grow, there isnt much you can do... you gotta ride it out.

as for what it might be.... if those leaves are leathery it could be a boron deficiency... hard to tell of course.

oh, and as you drop your nutes and flush things will really go to Hell on you... brace for it... it will be ok though.

(this was my post from Hell  )


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks bfq I was hopping it was somthing like the end of life cycle.... why is this your post from hell??


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

it was post number 666


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

lol ahhhh ya feeling like kicking a dog or pinching a baby?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

That first pic sure looks like K. def. to me, what are you boosting your P-K with ??

The buds look great, got those bubble bitches to help you trim, right?LOL.


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lol ahhhh ya feeling like kicking a dog or pinching a baby?



actually, i am sick as a dog right now.... so we wont go into what i really feel like doing 

and yeah man, fuck those leaves! the buds are looking great!


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> That first pic sure looks like K. def. to me, what are you boosting your P-K with ??
> 
> The buds look great, got those bubble bitches to help you trim, right?LOL.


with him dropping his nutes and going to flush mode he will have all sorts of nute deficiencies


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> That first pic sure looks like K. def. to me, what are you boosting your P-K with ??
> 
> The buds look great, got those bubble bitches to help you trim, right?LOL.


I have to look like a real idiot here but I am not sure what p -k is, Im sure it is in my nutes but dont know... so I cant really say what Im boosting with or that I even am???/


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

it is the last 2/3 of the N-P-K ratio of all fertilizers.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you use just base GH ?? What additives do you add.

Big Bug, PK 13-14, bud blaster,top booster, are some of the high P-K products


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

yea, just dont know what the ratio of what is in my nutes... using there dummy chart!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

no additives, just bloom, micro, done with grow.. all genral hydroponics..


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

I like Beastie Bloomz, good P-K booster, need to add Cal to it.
Beastie Bloomz Soluble Plant Fertilizers


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

to figure out what your N-P-K is you should have a set of numbers like this on the package: 30-30-30

beginning of the grow, the N should be high, at the end of the grow, the N should drop (which will cause yellowing leaves)


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

cool! Guess my nube is showing.....Thanks guys.


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

goes to show that if you follow the instructions on the nutes you will be doing ok, huh?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

yea, and kinda let the plants tell me... I found going a lil less than what the dummy sheet told me was better on the plants...


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> cool! Guess my nube is showing.....Thanks guys.


You better cover that shit up man nobody wants to see a 30+ mans noob
=)
do you have a count down till harvest yet


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

pigpen said:


> You better cover that shit up man nobody wants to see a 30+ mans noob
> =)
> do you have a count down till harvest yet


yea gotta cover that up!! lol

Dont really have a count down, soon I hope! Im letting the trichs tell me.. still mostly milky white.. How are your girls doing? You still run away from home?


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah man They were looking great I decided I needed a 1 week vacation In NC where my rents live so I cant say exactly how they are doing could be dead for all i know "nocking on the wood desk now" but for some reason man I think they plants do better when im not there babying them. They have a sick hydro store up here so im think im going to pick up some DM reverse and penatrator to protect against hermies. Posibly some humbolts own Bush master and purple max but the shit is like 35 for a little bottle so im not sure if I can get both. ever here anything about the purple max? I get back thursday so I have the time to put the plants into 36 hours of darkness at tuesday 12:00 AM so flowering will start really soon man Im super excited. Just trying to prepare my self Glad to see things are going good with you man. see if you can get some more porn up its kinda lonly around here....


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

Posted this earlier, page filled up quick...




hothousemary said:


> Not much going on here, still watching trichs, got some amber but not much.. what I do have is a large amount of burn... damn leaves are starting to look like tobacco leaves!!! I changed my rez today and cut my ppm in half, partly because of the burn and partly in anticipation of the upcoming flush! bud porn still looks good, but will have some ugly leaf included here! what do yall think is causing this???????
> 
> This is bad and not even the worse!! just wait..
> 
> ...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

That 5th pic, I want to bite that cola right off the plant, SWEET.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

damn man that was sexy you should have let me thought you took those just for me haha. whats the color of the trics?also from what I here you shouldnt be worried about those leaves kicking the bucket seems normal


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

I hear ya man!! Im dying to chop and smoke!! But I want it to be the best it can..patience is a bitch...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

got prolly bout 20-30 percent amber but mostly milky with some still clear.... Prolly start flushing as soon as I get 50 percent amber, with the hopes that the rest will turn during the two weeks of flushing..


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Yeah man They were looking great I decided I needed a 1 week vacation In NC where my rents live so I cant say exactly how they are doing could be dead for all i know "nocking on the wood desk now" but for some reason man I think they plants do better when im not there babying them. They have a sick hydro store up here so im think im going to pick up some DM reverse and penatrator to protect against hermies. Posibly some humbolts own Bush master and purple max but the shit is like 35 for a little bottle so im not sure if I can get both. ever here anything about the purple max? I get back thursday so I have the time to put the plants into 36 hours of darkness at tuesday 12:00 AM so flowering will start really soon man Im super excited. Just trying to prepare my self Glad to see things are going good with you man. see if you can get some more porn up its kinda lonly around here....



Fifth Season in Asheville?


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah Im not sure im going to w8t as long as you I like my high to be a head high and make me numb so I here thats when they are clear still not to sure of that so if you or some 1 else can clear that up for me that would be awsome


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Yeah Im not sure im going to w8t as long as you I like my high to be a head high and make me numb so I here thats when they are clear still not to sure of that so if you or some 1 else can clear that up for me that would be awsome


yes, if you harvest before the trichs are amber the buzz is different and not nearly as heavy... i tend to harvest my plants in two waves... i knock some off early for an up buzz and then knock the rest off on time to make for the heavier buzz.

it is sorta like having two kinds growing at once.... sorta


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

I get your drift man thats I good idea about the 2 harvest didnt think of that. I went to the fifth season in greensoro because my parents live in Winstol Salem and it was only like 25 min drive. Ashville is amazing and Im gana try to get over there but every time I go man I end up getting a sick piece of some sort because I just cant help my self with all the amazing glass around. Last time I was there when in to get a pack of papers left with a 2and half foot jurome baker? you in NC?


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

forgot to ask so to clearafy things If i wanted a high that made me numb when should I harvest?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

when you have mostly amber trichs as I understand it.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

hmm might have to be patient after all damn this is going to be hard


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

pigpen said:


> forgot to ask so to clearafy things If i wanted a high that made me numb when should I harvest?


harvest later for that 

and yeah man, i am near there... Fifth Season in Asheville is my hydro shop of choice... place is like Disney World


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

pigpen said:


> hmm might have to be patient after all damn this is going to be hard


and now you know the REAL reason i harvest some early


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

only hydro shop near me is linked with the fucking DEA... I have to mail order everything....hate it.


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> only hydro shop near me is linked with the fucking DEA... I have to mail order everything....hate it.


splain that one, Mary


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

check it out.. this guys sucks!!!!Laughing Buddha Nursery of Metarie, Louisiana is DEA FRONT - 420 Magazine


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 12, 2008)

damn there looking dank bro! i cant wait to see them all trimmed up and looking lovely.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

me either jay!!!! killing me


----------



## bfq (Jul 12, 2008)

holy fuck! that is despicable!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

WOW holy shit man thats fucked.... I alwayse wonderd if you were by the big easy my and my friends are going to marde graws this comming year for sure


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

yea mardi gras is great! have a good time... Ive had to many of em now for me! but still think it is the best party to be had... 

Yea that sucks.... fucker is still in buisness to!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice shop, they sell handcuffs ??


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

I cant belive he would get away with selling or giving a clone out..


----------



## bfq (Jul 13, 2008)

all i have to say is it is a good fucking thing only one side views this as a war.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 13, 2008)

bfq said:


> all i have to say is it is a good fucking thing only one side views this as a war.


yea no shit eh.... I would love to fire bomb that fuckers shop... but I will let karma do its job on him...... sucks to only place within six hours that I know of...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 13, 2008)

I just did another shops and found one that looks like it might be good for me!!!Urban Organics- Louisiana's Oldest Hydroponic Retailer


----------



## bfq (Jul 13, 2008)

pay cash and dont park your car near it... be paranoid.... cant hurt.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 13, 2008)

yea no doubt!! Its in a pretty rough part of town, but I found a pic of the owner. looks like a old hippy... Im gonna check it out and see what my gut tells me b4 I actually buy anything there.. Nice to know there might be a shop I can actually use though.


----------



## bfq (Jul 13, 2008)

no doubt!

so, ever sit in the grow and just stare and smoke a joint?


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 13, 2008)

That shop owner is a prick, yeah karma calling for him! Id love to sit in the grow with a spliff but is all the smoke not bad for them girls. I only have a small attic room?


----------



## bfq (Jul 13, 2008)

and another question.... whatcha gonna use for vegging lights for the next grow? still going with the floros, gonna use your HPS or get some MH action going?


----------



## bfq (Jul 13, 2008)

Dr Jones said:


> That shop owner is a prick, yeah karma calling for him! Id love to sit in the grow with a spliff but is all the smoke not bad for them girls. I only have a small attic room?


i dont think the smoke is bad for em... course, i dont hotbox em 

but plants first off like our exhaust gasses while the lights are on and they act as a filter in nature... that is one of the reason the deforestation that we have been doing has lead to an increase of greenhouse gasses on the planet.

mostly my question is: do you sit and just ponder your grow rather than just spending time mucking about with things?


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a HOTBOX for sure then lol. I am expecting a new air con unit tomorrow, bloody sundays. I sit and ponder with them every night, it often ends up mucking about with something though. I have a radio up there to keep us happy


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 13, 2008)

HHM....so your in Metarie???? Do you listen to rock? Have you heard of Destined to Fall?

Well you said minus the shop in the bad part of town....P-cola is only 3 1/2 hrs away and there is a hydro shop here! Don't know if thats any help though...lol

The buds are looking sexy!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 13, 2008)

bfq said:


> no doubt!
> 
> so, ever sit in the grow and just stare and smoke a joint?


Yes often as a matter of fact!!!!




bfq said:


> and another question.... whatcha gonna use for vegging lights for the next grow? still going with the floros, gonna use your HPS or get some MH action going?


I have found one 600w mh bulb in the box with all my light gear so i think I may have switchable ballast... Probably get one more mh and use my cfl...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 13, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> HHM....so your in Metarie???? Do you listen to rock? Have you heard of Destined to Fall?
> 
> Well you said minus the shop in the bad part of town....P-cola is only 3 1/2 hrs away and there is a hydro shop here! Don't know if thats any help though...lol
> 
> The buds are looking sexy!!!! Can't wait.


Im not actually in metarie.. proud to say I have never lived in metarie!! lol And im a bit of a old fuck.... I dont go out and listen to much live music anymore and not to hip to anything new..... Im more into levon helm with a packed bowl and beer than anything,,, Im gonna check out the shop in by water that I found on st,claude... hopfully that will do well for me..


----------



## bfq (Jul 13, 2008)

good luck, HH


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 13, 2008)

diggin the new avatar dude!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 13, 2008)

all I can say to this is WTF!!!! YouTube - Dance Off with the Star Wars Stars 2008


----------



## HATCH (Jul 14, 2008)

Good One On The Avatar!!!LOL, Man, What's Up With Bret????.........He Must Have Some Good Shit???.....He Don't Know If He Is Coming Or Going??<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 14, 2008)

Just dropping some love.
how's it going HH?

You see I sexed 3 more plants? 1 male and two female, so far that is 6 fems and 2 males. Great ratio, I'm really pleased so far.
I just hope that my buds are as good as the plants look. (if that makes sense)

B-Mad


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey mary how's thing's.. they look very good. i think you will be done within two week's.. so ya bro..
DOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

Im still trippin on the leaves... Im just not sure that the yellowing of the leaves is end of cycle... I guess bfq put it best when he said its to late now. but its still freaking me out.. another thing that is going on is the buds are starting to "pop" out... its like the buds are starting to open up and it looks like there are buds growing on top of the buds.. My freind thinks that is exactly what is happing, that they are buds growing out from the buds.. Guess im just parinoid but it looks like they are loosing up to me.... anyway I have some pics of em here. I dont know if anyone will be able to see what I am talking about.... trichs are still milky as well.. driving me crazy!! I want amber so bad and it is taking so long!












































HHM~~~TLB


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Im still trippin on the leaves... Im just not sure that the yellowing of the leaves is end of cycle... I guess bfq put it best when he said its to late now. but its still freaking me out.. another thing that is going on is the buds are starting to "pop" out... its like the buds are starting to open up and it looks like there are buds growing on top of the buds.. My freind thinks that is exactly what is happing, that they are buds growing out from the buds.. Guess im just parinoid but it looks like they are loosing up to me.... anyway I have some pics of em here. I dont know if anyone will be able to see what I am talking about.... trichs are still milky as well.. driving me crazy!! I want amber so bad and it is taking so long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow homie........don't know about the leaves but the buds sure do look fuckin sexy!!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 14, 2008)

heh, stop fretting, that girl knows her days are numbered and she is making a last ditch effort to catch some pollen and make some seeds and procreate.... ever see a woman freak out about her biological clock ticking? you are seeing it in action. 

next time though, dont cut your nutes at the end like this time.... in fact, some growers kick em up hard at the end.

those buds look great!

those leaves look worse than they should.... but fuck em!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 14, 2008)

WOW now that i got a better look.. they dont even have two week's left my freind.. that yellow is comepleately normal that's all the nitrogen mineing out of the leave's you will be happy when that weed is cleane.. no black ash no going out.. you ever smoke weed that keep's going out that's suck's that's happen's when you dont use flush for at least 10-14 day's.. it's a long time but you have bean giveing them alot of food over the last 2-3 mounth's.. so your doing fine just keep flushing them bad-larry's... good luck bro..
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

bfq said:


> heh, stop fretting, that girl knows her days are numbered and she is making a last ditch effort to catch some pollen and make some seeds and procreate.... ever see a woman freak out about her biological clock ticking? you are seeing it in action.
> 
> funny shit, makes sense that way to! lol
> 
> ...





da plantDOC said:


> WOW now that i got a better look.. they dont even have two week's left my freind.. that yellow is comepleately normal that's all the nitrogen mineing out of the leave's you will be happy when that weed is cleane.. no black ash no going out.. you ever smoke weed that keep's going out that's suck's that's happen's when you dont use flush for at least 10-14 day's.. it's a long time but you have bean giveing them alot of food over the last 2-3 mounth's.. so your doing fine just keep flushing them bad-larry's... good luck bro..
> da plantDOC


Yea ive smoked some shit that hurt my throat and tasted like [email protected] I really dont want to do that to my smoke, so I am deffinatly going to flush for a full two weeks... as far as being ready now, Im still waiting on seeing some amber trichs!


----------



## bfq (Jul 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> thanks! but what do you thing about the buds popping out, what keeps going through my head is that they are dying and are going to pop off! fucking crazy thinking I know! IM just sure I must be fucking up somewhere... I really am dying to harvest just so I dont have a chance to fuck em... IM fucked in the head I know...


sorry, i thought i answered that... the buds ARE popping out because the plant IS dying.... remember, the buds are the female sex organs (if you will) and she is trying to catch some male action.... she is putting everything she has into the buds....

this is gooooooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

lol yea ya did answer that, I was thinking ya meant just the leaves... Ya ever know of trichs not turning amber... every other sign is telling me that the plants are ready but the trichs don't?


----------



## bfq (Jul 14, 2008)

ooops, now that you went back and bolded your replies to me i see the rest of them 

my bad 

as for trichs... well, in all honesty, in the past i never checked trichs... the mother ship (the dude i got clones from) told me when to harvest my crop originally and i always did it by the calendar... this century i checked the trichs on the first plants of my strain and i am back to a calendar harvest.... so, nope, i sure havent. 

yer obviously not hurting for smoke, so let em run and see if they go amber on you or start to fade... watch for rot in the buds!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

what are the signs of bud rot?? Yea thank ganja god I am set on bud! got a good lil bit stashed away from my last hustle.. pretty much knew I was over with that so I got greedy with a qp..


----------



## bfq (Jul 14, 2008)

ever see lettuce start to go over? how dark it gets? same basic idea... decomposing vegetation.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

ok, good dont have any of that going on. this I assume happens when you wait to long to harvest and allow the entire plant to die on the stalk? Or can bud rot happen b4 the right time for harvest.


----------



## bfq (Jul 14, 2008)

both ways happen... you arent too likely to see it though before the plants kick off though.... you arent suffering high humidity or foliar feeding... bud rot *can* happen at any time though.... dont get a new thing to worry about from talking with me though


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

lol Im off the ledge man! just learning! as always thanks man!


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 14, 2008)

I haven't done my own grow before but I have helped with a couple of harvests and they look just fine to me, those babys are still producing plenty of bud, you see them everyday but since the last picture you posted there is quite a difference.

Not all strains have tricones that go amber, when they start going opaque you need to watch the plant closely if half of the trics are opaque then my friend used to harvest even if only a few are amber. 
If you leave it too late the THC will start to break down and the bud loses potency but more often than not you will know when its time to harvest, I'm sure you probably felt a bit like this last time.
My friend has been growing for years and he still frets when it gets close to harvest time.
Youre doing a great job bro, I hope mine are even close to as good as your girls.

I will add that my experience is second hand so to speak so get a second opinion before you take my word as gospel, I;m just relating what I have seen in someone elses grow, I wasnt there the whole time


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

all that makes good sence! thanks barker!!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 14, 2008)

hot house I can tell you how much I love your avitar. My g.f is a die hard packers fan so it just reminds me every time how I get to rub it in her face


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

lol just changed it to.. I like farve, but enough is enough..already had to watch jordon hang on a lil to long imo, wish I didnt have to do it with brett also..


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 14, 2008)

If you harvest soon the worst thing that will happen is you get an energetic headie high!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

yea Im gonna stay patient, I tend to get a lil crazy in these types of situation... but im gonna stick it out and try to get the bud the couch lock that I like.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 14, 2008)

Yo HHM,
I saw Tetra say in my thread that some white strains won't get amber. White Rhino I think he said was one. I'm starting to get some leaves like yours. Been doing light nutes and started 100% plain water today.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 14, 2008)

so you go and change it man That sould be minus rep lucky I like yeah =)


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

IM real close to starting flushing... prolly start next week, still looking for amber though,,


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea Im gonna stay patient, I tend to get a lil crazy in these types of situation... but im gonna stick it out and try to get the bud the couch lock that I like.


Thats what you gotta do! Let it ride bro. Patience is key......its almost like wine. You gotta age it just right! And don't settle for C get what you came for !!!!!

But you gotta admit your worst case senario is better than somes best shot! Your kickin ass and taking names!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 14, 2008)

pigpen said:


> so you go and change it man That sould be minus rep lucky I like yeah =)



Phew *wipes sweat from brow* that was a close one batman!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> what are the signs of bud rot?? Yea thank ganja god I am set on bud! got a good lil bit stashed away from my last hustle.. pretty much knew I was over with that so I got greedy with a qp..


You talk'in gray mold(botrytis)
One dying leaf, drying and dying, just one fan leaf, is the start. look out, I've lost a lot of bud to it.


----------



## bfq (Jul 15, 2008)

just strolled back through to look at yer buds before i call it a day... damn skippy!

i SO miss my HID's 

and i had a thought... next grow if you have the space for it, tie a plant so it grows horizontally and watch what the buds do. it will show you a LOT about the anatomy of a bud  it will also show you why us depraved, er, deprived fuckers like ScrOG for our micro spaces.

and while i am thinking about it, havent heard you lament heat in awhile.... that AC working out for you? sure looks like it


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 15, 2008)

hhm those buds are huge and 
are looking awsome dude. your almost there bro


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 15, 2008)

hey mary was up them girl's are looking good... but as far as being amber not all strain's will turn... some time's they never fully turn... i would chop in 7-8-9- day.. no more at that time they can start decomposeing.. brakeing down... i just dont want you to start haveing problem's with that.. so how meny week's are they now..
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 15, 2008)

bfq said:


> and while i am thinking about it, havent heard you lament heat in awhile.... that AC working out for you? sure looks like it


the heat is still bad! Just nothing I can do with it now. Ive spent a ton on air and cant really go any further in the pocket for something that feels like a losing battle. Broken record but next grow I will have the rooms sectioned off so I am not trying to control such a large area.. that should help i think.


----------



## bfq (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah that will help... but really you dont show heat stress signs much.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 15, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> hey mary was up them girl's are looking good... but as far as being amber not all strain's will turn... some time's they never fully turn... i would chop in 7-8-9- day.. no more at that time they can start decomposeing.. brakeing down... i just dont want you to start haveing problem's with that.. so how meny week's are they now..
> da plantDOC


Im on day 54 thursday will make the eighth week. IM going to start my flush friday or saturday amber or not... hope im not going to early but seems like most strains I read about dont flower for much more than 8 to 9 weeks... ugh I hate not being sure...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 15, 2008)

bfq said:


> yeah that will help... but really you dont show heat stress signs much.


that is surprising, I am over 90 daily now.... its so fucking hot down here I can barley keep my house cool and I have a seriously large central a/c unit... just hot here...


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 15, 2008)

well your name IS hothousemary! lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 16, 2008)

SUP MARY how's is girl's doing in the heat... dont feel bad it fucking hot in boston well humid..sorry about my shity spelling... BUT MY GROWROOM STAY'S AT 69 ALL DAY.. SOME TIME I THINK THEY GROW BETTER WITH MORE HEAT... BUT I DONT NO... so do you plan on going back to the netherland's or what...
da plantDOC that's a dream for me to go befor i dye and cali... well see ya bud..


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 16, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> SUP MARY how's is girl's doing in the heat... dont feel bad it fucking hot in boston well humid..sorry about my shity spelling... BUT MY GROWROOM STAY'S AT 69 ALL DAY.. SOME TIME I THINK THEY GROW BETTER WITH MORE HEAT... BUT I DONT NO... so do you plan on going back to the netherland's or what...
> da plantDOC that's a dream for me to go befor i dye and cali... well see ya bud..


im planning a trip for the week of 4/20/09!!! it will be the first time I have gone when the weather is suposed to be good! Usaly go in november and its not great weather then.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW your a lucky gye..so how mutch dose a round trip ticket go for... see my prob is that am on a lot of shit so... am thinking very good about saying fuck everything and just going..
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 16, 2008)

well the american dollar is shit right now so its expensive. My last trip cost me 4000.00 tottal. but keep in mind that was with the cost of the cannabis cup as well as renting a apt instead of a hotel room. so it can be done cheaper.. As I plan this trip I will be glad to keep ya updated on the prices I find and the deals I come across..


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 16, 2008)

OK THAT'S COOL... so do you think i could do a trip for say $2500.. for the hole tripp.. see am not to sure about going by my self... am going to try to get some friend's together... i think 4-5- people mite be cheaper.... y do you have to pay to get in the cannabis cup.. and do you go by your self... this tripp you shoud see about getting some seed's.. how mutch shit could you get in to for a few seed's.. like come on... and can you send a pic. like a p.m. or dose it have to be for the hole site to see...ok like if i want to send you a pic. via p.m can i or do you have to have journal... da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

DID you say that you have not started fushing yet.. y did you wait so long they have day's left in them... you keep say about the tric's but not all chang you are useing bag seed after all so... ya i would have started flushing 8-9 day ago... but you will learn from mistake's... like i tell alot of people..my first 4-5 crop's was a wash out just a learning experence... but they look very good they look like they could use a good flush for a hole day... with some mabe b-52 and some sensizym a good flush in your hydro set up 2-3-4- time's will do your plant's a world of good...
da plantDOC


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 17, 2008)

you should be able to send pics in a pm, the facility is there in the editing and format options but I have never tried it before.
Best way to find something out is to give it a go! 

Hope everything is going well HHM.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 17, 2008)

looks very nice, great 4/20 plans, wish i was going- someday i will- hope i bump into ya there- or somewhere crossed these green lands.

Speaking of photos- lets see those girls!
Ob


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

all is well on my end!! Im going to start my flush for two weeks tomorow. Can anyone tell me if using tap water ph-d would be good???? I really dont want to have to use disttelled water to flush, Im planning on buying another rubbermaid container so that the run off doesnt get back to the plants.. in other words Im going to do away with the circulation... any thoughts you guys have would be appreciated..

ok here is the porn! this is five pics, im posting zoomed copy's of each one. Ive put them all in the gallery as well so they can be expanded even more there.









































\


























































Bong hits for every one!!!!
 


HHM~~~TLB


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

damn, just damn!

those look soooo ready to go 

congrats HHM!!!

i ALWAYS use tap water pH'd... how hard is your water? if you have normal old municipal water and it isnt a mess, use it.

only real reasons to use special water is if you have high levels of minerals in it, are running an organic grow or like to waste money 

dont believe me? do a search for Penn & Teller's Bullshit! and watch the one on bottled water.... most of the bottled water brands are municipal water LOL 

just pop yer PPM meter in your regular water and see what it says... betcha it reads under 200 ppm.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea I think it might actually be real low! ive checked it before and seem to remember it being VERY low! Nice Im so tired of fucking with the damn distilled water!! 15 gal once a week for the whole flower and min 6 gal during veg! I am so getting a ro filter!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

I HATE to be to the one to tell you but them are done right now.. i dont think they have to week's left.. befor they start brakeing down.. you mite want to get something to help in the flushing like final phase or any other one's... all of the hair's all ready all red... you can flush for 1 week and still be fine.. i would just get on the flushing bro.. da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

YOU DO HAVE SOME DANK BUD THARE...
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

Im gonna start the flush probably around 8:30 am tomorow. with the drip system I am using, should I just keep my timers on the same schedule?


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I am so getting a ro filter!!!


why? you like fucking up your meters and spending money?

use the $200 or so and add some more exhaust and you will get a lot more happiness.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

YOU MITE WANT TO PUT 1 MOORE PER DAY.. SO IF YOU DO 3 DAY NOW YOU MITE WANT 4 .... YOU MITE GET SOME FRUIT FLY'S BUT THAT HAPPEN'S AT THE END WHEN YOU USE MOORE WATER.. I HANG THEM STICK PAPER... da plantDOC


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Im gonna start the flush probably around 8:30 am tomorow. with the drip system I am using, should I just keep my timers on the same schedule?


yes. it is the water schedule, follow it.

however, some people boost the water increments up and over water.

me, i STOP watering the last few days... but i have always used soil or soilless mediums not aero.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

MY WATER COME'S OUT OF THE TAP AT 19 PPM'S WITH A FILTER.. AND WITH OUT THE OUT THE FILTER IT'S 65-70.. I USE THAT SHITTY BRITTER BUT I DONT NEED A R.O. I WANT TO GET ONE JUST FOR THE FUCK OF IT...
da plantDOC


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

Doc, turn off your cap locks, please.

makes reading your posts a real pain in the ass.

personally, i have no desire to bother with RO unless my water is real shit... i had to use it for my old grow cause i had well water... TOTAL pain in the ass and added complexity and cost.

and from what i have read, RO water is murder on gauge probes.

always remember it is BIG business making money off our hobby and they like to come up with the next great thing to suck money out of our wallets.

read up on some of the bigger grower's ops here.... you will find one thing they all have in common... they keep shit as simple as possible. you also dont see them preaching about too many expensive additions to their grows... they all seem to preach keeping it simple and standardized.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> all is well on my end!! Im going to start my flush for two weeks tomorow. Can anyone tell me if using tap water ph-d would be good???? I really dont want to have to use disttelled water to flush, Im planning on buying another rubbermaid container so that the run off doesnt get back to the plants.. in other words Im going to do away with the circulation... any thoughts you guys have would be appreciated..
> 
> ok here is the porn! this is five pics, im posting zoomed copy's of each one. Ive put them all in the gallery as well so they can be expanded even more there.
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE YOU!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 17, 2008)

Your a porn star Mary, I love your updates.


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

here is a suggestion for you HHM....

take a few buds NOW before you flush and dry and cure them... after you flush and harvest the rest you will KNOW whether or not you want to bother flushing in future grows.

just remember, the test is for flavor, not potency... the plants that stay longer under the lights may very well be more potent just from that.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks THC means a lot coming from a grower like yourself!


blazzin not quite sure how to respond to that one! but uhhh I uh love you uh to.... I love when you quote my updates so my photos go the next page after ive filled up the one before! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's someting I do,take a leaf stem, chew it a little, suck some juice out of it, bitter taste, more flushing, try one now, try one later.


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Here's someting I do,take a leaf stem, chew it a little, suck some juice out of it, bitter taste, more flushing, try one now, try one later.


i thought i was the only twisted fucker who grazed on his crops to get a clue on the nutes LOL


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> thanks THC means a lot coming from a grower like yourself!
> 
> 
> blazzin not quite sure how to respond to that one! but uhhh I uh love you uh to.... I love when you quote my updates so my photos go the next page after ive filled up the one before! lol


Thats why i do it too!! LOL
It's always better the second time around!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> blazzin not quite sure how to respond to that one! but uhhh I uh love you uh to....


just tell him he cant have your bud


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

lol Id share it with everyone of ya!! And that is no bullshit!!!! Im hopping to be bringing some up to db next month.


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lol Id share it with everyone of ya!! And that is no bullshit!!!! Im hopping to be bringing some up to db next month.


now THAT would be a cool as Hell comparison!

i would say swing by here for a taste test comparison, but i know flat out i would be getting the better of the deal... my shit does not compare to yours.

BTW, in my personal experience, drying and curing is FAR more important than flushing.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lol Id share it with everyone of ya!! And that is no bullshit!!!! Im hopping to be bringing some up to db next month.


Doesn't he stay out in Oregon? Thats a trip!!! 

And i like to see the buds at least two times!! So i will always be quoting that sexiness!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

bfq said:


> i would say swing by here for a taste test comparison, but i know flat out i would be getting the better of the deal... my shit does not compare to yours.


Hell man I would love to just get ya high with somthing you helped a noob grow! 





bfq said:


> BTW, in my personal experience, drying and curing is FAR more important than flushing.


yea I plan on starting a discussion here next week on the subject. try to take in as much of other peoples experience as I can.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

cool start mailing..lol..lol am sure it going to be dank.. just cure it right...
da plantDOC


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

if you are ever in the area you are more than welcome! you are one of the few people i would actually show my grow to.

i would even let you giggle at its patheticness 

actually, if you get anywhere near this area hit me up and maybe i can take the time to drive and meet up for a drink and a burn


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I travel as much as I can!!! I fucking love to be on the road and have been known to drive many miles just for the drive! I love to see our country to~! Hit me with a pm anytime you see me post that I am anywhere remotely near your area and I will deff share a brew and a bud with ya!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 17, 2008)

shit mary god dam your shit is funk... My mouth droped
yeah if any 1 here is any were nere 5 hours of tallahasee florida let me know 
how far is LA from FL man?


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 17, 2008)

pigpen said:


> shit mary god dam your shit is funk... My mouth droped
> yeah if any 1 here is any were nere 5 hours of tallahasee florida let me know
> how far is LA from FL man?


You're over in Tallahassee? I'm only about 2 hrs from you.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

where are you blazin, pm me if ya dont wanna post in public. but ya might be in one of my regular travel paths..


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

thought this was kinda funny!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> thought this was kinda funny!


Good god thats funny! I love my heritage.

I'm over here in Pensacola. Just down the road. I was in Metarie a couple weeks ago, and visit N.O. as much as the job permits.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

man i have spent quite a few blackouts in pensacola (I think, dont remember).. been a hell of a long time though! we got the gulf coast well covered!!! Fla to texas...


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

i used to be a Gulf coaster, that count?


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 17, 2008)

bfq said:


> i used to be a Gulf coaster, that count?


Sure as shit!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

well hell yea! Im happy for anyone who gets away from this huricane infested land! its a bitch on this coast at times!


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> well hell yea! Im happy for anyone who gets away from this huricane infested land! its a bitch on this coast at times!


the big storms are rare and usually just a bitch due to poor planing and construction... for instance, i drove from South Florida to Central Florida through Andrew... the whole time i was thinking, "wow, what a pussy of a storm" 

obviously the perspective was off.

a bigger deal to me than the storms is the lack of humidity... my grow used to take a 9 ton AC unit... now i use fans only 

i am sure if i had 1000 watts running i would still be able to control things with fans and a cool tube.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

its super fucking humid here!!! that is the worst part of our summers!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> its super fucking humid here!!! that is the worst part of our summers!!!


I just hate how its hot as shit then it rains for 30 mins and makes it that much more miserable!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

yea I hear ya man, fucking steam coming off the ground!! Its brutal!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea I hear ya man, fucking steam coming off the ground!! Its brutal!!!


So how old are you HHM? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't mind, I'm 38 but immature as hell!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I don't mind, I'm 38 but immature as hell!!


 
LOL, I wouldn't say immature..... I just think you're in touch with your inner child!!


----------



## gangstaxskata (Jul 17, 2008)

wats good mayn


----------



## bfq (Jul 17, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I don't mind, I'm 38 but immature as hell!!



just turned 39 myself


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 18, 2008)

one year away from that prostate exam bfq!!!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 18, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> one year away from that prostate exam bfq!!!!!


oh joy, oh rapture


----------



## pigpen (Jul 18, 2008)

hey im still only 20 but the way I c it guys we all have to get older but never have to grow up


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 18, 2008)

just better hope it is rapture and not rupture!!!!! lmao


I gotta get to sleep fuckers!! Im out!! Check yall tomorrow.flush


----------



## bfq (Jul 18, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> just better hope it is rapture and not rupture!!!!! lmao
> 
> 
> I gotta get to sleep fuckers!! Im out!! Check yall tomorrow.flush


 be kind to my ass! kiss-ass


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 18, 2008)

buds look real good bro. wowzers


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 18, 2008)

mothafuckin buds looks the boooooooomb


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 18, 2008)

SO MARY DID YOU do your first flush yet you did say today right.. thare going to love that... that's like a good drink with out nute's!!! they look so crystaly how do they smell...
da plantDOC


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 18, 2008)

pigpen said:


> hey im still only 20 but the way I c it guys we all have to get older but never have to grow up


LOL. Ima start callling you Peter Pan!



hothousemary said:


> just better hope it is rapture and not rupture!!!!! l


Good god i'm not looking forward to that. Hopefully by the time i'm that age they'll have something that just sniffs your asshole like a dog and says *in robot tone* "Wash your ass more often, and you do not have an enlarged prostate or cancer!"


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 18, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> all is well on my end!! Im going to start my flush for two weeks tomorow. Can anyone tell me if using tap water ph-d would be good???? I really dont want to have to use disttelled water to flush, Im planning on buying another rubbermaid container so that the run off doesnt get back to the plants.. in other words Im going to do away with the circulation... any thoughts you guys have would be appreciated..
> 
> ok here is the porn! this is five pics, im posting zoomed copy's of each one. Ive put them all in the gallery as well so they can be expanded even more there.
> 
> ...


 Funking ace job HHM, I bet they do kick up a funk too, they look DAAAAANK.
Thanks for the bong!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 18, 2008)

I TURN MY BACK FOR A SECOND, AND YUR SLUTTIN' YURSELF OUT! AND YUR A PAA~HORN~OH! "STAR" NOW!






YOU LITTLE CAMERA TICKLING "WHORE" ........ 
AND WAFFLES~ U BEST BACK AWAY FROM MY "MAN" OR I'LL SCRATCH YUR FACE BITCH!....LOL!  ~I LOVE U~ LMFAO TLB ROCKS! HARD CORE "GOONIES" GROWERS OF AMERICA TRAVEL AND UNITE' !!! "STONERS'ES'S 

NICE TO READ, WE ARE ALL ABOUT THE SAME AGE..!!! INSIDE AND OUT! AND HHM.!!! I WILL SAVE SOME OF THE HAG 5 APPLE JUICE, FOR YUR TRIP! I STILL HAVE ABOUT 2 REALY BIG NUGS...MORE THAN WELL NEED THATS FOR SURE.... NOT TO MENTION COOKIES, HASH, AND THE WIDOW I JUST HARVED. WITCH AFTER 13 WEEKS AND 1 DAY ONLY HAD MILKY!!! SO AGREED WITH THE EARLYER CONVO. ABOUT SOME JUST DONT GET AMBER.... BUT SHE IS KILL~HER! AND WILL HAVE SOME OF HER PLUS THE APPLE HAG6 VERSION OF HER... SO LOTS TO PLAY WITH...

SO U FLUSH'EN ??? AND THE YELLOW! YUR KILLEN ME', CLIP IT! WIDOW UPDATE ON ME JOURNAL TOM ARROW, LOTS OF YELLOW THE WAY U LIKE IT I GUESS.... LOL 

AND U OWE' ME A.....

D






E






S






K !!!
PEENEY! POUNDED THRU IT', TO GET TO YUR PIC'S "NICE" 
 DB.~TLB!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 18, 2008)

lol fucking DB bonafied nut!! Glad to see ya up and around!! Cant wait to taste the wares!!! I might have some bubble hash to contribute but have to see how it goes.. bags should be here monday!

plant doc, one plant smells super fucking cheesy, like REALLY cheesy! The other two smell really spicey, almost like pepper but not... hard to explain but very danky!!!

Thanks cheeta, barking and everyone for the props!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 18, 2008)

hey if your in Cali hit me up!!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn hothouse! You got some killer fucking buds there man!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 18, 2008)

well I now know why it was taking longer to get my seeds from dr.chronic than most have waited.... Customs got em... And now Im a bit freaked about my second grow... Gonna have to consider laying low from grow for a while... Im a bit freaked out...





Here is the letter I got in my envolope for dr c











here is the envelope that it was sent in.. I knew I was fucked when I saw the tape.












And this is what Dr. Chronic called stealth........









So needless to say I will not be growing the church as planned for my second grow.... Not sure if there will be a second grow at this point. if there is Ill be getting my seeds in vancouver when im there in aug.

Im bummed


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn bro, that fucking sucks! You have that shit shipped to your house?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 18, 2008)

hate to admit it but yea... I know dumb move


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Yea, I'd probably lay low for a little while. Hate to say it, but yea, I'd lay low. You done harvesting your other grow yet?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 18, 2008)

nope, just started to flush today.....


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 18, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> nope, just started to flush today.....


Your straight. How many seeds did you order?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 18, 2008)

5 fem church.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 18, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> 5 fem church.


I really don't think they will invest the money in following up on someone who just ordered 5 seeds. Ya know? Maybe if you ordered a shitload but you could be any 18yr old that is curious. Just chill and sit on your harvest and by the time you need to you'll be comfy enough to grow.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 18, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> I really don't think they will invest the money in following up on someone who just ordered 5 seeds. Ya know? Maybe if you ordered a shitload but you could be any 18yr old that is curious. Just chill and sit on your harvest and by the time you need to you'll be comfy enough to grow.


yea that is actually my thoughts exactly... when i first posted I had just gotten the letter and was in a fuck this mood... Ive setteled down and I will grow again! Gonna stay low for a while and travel and work... when I feel good and comfortable Ill start up again... still a huge bummer though!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 18, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea that is actually my thoughts exactly... when i first posted I had just gotten the letter and was in a fuck this mood... Ive setteled down and I will grow again! Gonna stay low for a while and travel and work... when I feel good and comfortable Ill start up again... still a huge bummer though!!!


Real big bummer! You should try to contact them and see if they'll give a discounte pack or some replacements?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 18, 2008)

lol yea but no...... not gonna go with dr chronic again.. there stealth is a fucking joke!!!!!! Im going to seatle in august, thats just two hours from vancouver.. Ill get seeds then... fuck mail order for now...


----------



## bfq (Jul 18, 2008)

damn HHM, that Church stuff is just plagued with problems 

and this may be easy for me to say since it aint my address that had a package intercepted... i have never heard of someone getting nailed after a customs letter... don't be such a Mary 

seriously though, sorry to hear about that!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

HotHouseMary, That Is The The Best Avatar Ever!!!!,,,,,,,That Chick Has Some Mean Pussy!!!!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 18, 2008)

lol riu must have changed it for me!!! that is the 2nd avitar of mine they have nixed!! Glad to see you in my journal hatch!!!!!!!

Bfq, yea I dont think I am in real risk, but better safe than sorry!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah no shit!

and i sure wish RIU would comment more on the stuff they do so we can learn from it rather than stuff just quietly being swept under the rug.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn Bro, I Just Read About The Miss Fortune's, Ya, I Would Lay Low!!!,,,You Never Know When They Want To Use Some One As A Example!!!,,,,,,,That Really Suck's, I Know There Are No Guarantees When We Order Something. But I Would Send Them A Email, & Tell Them What Has Happened To One Of There Order's.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 18, 2008)

damn sorry to hear about the seeds hhm, at least you got some MAD chronic!!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 19, 2008)

so mary when did this happen...that suck's.. i got riped off from like 3-4 seed bank's so i will not give them my money... even i would love some...WELL I THINK YOUR BEST bet is what you said your going to the west co... so ya i would fo sure get some... you can even go see mark the nark..emery that is...
da plantDOC


----------



## email468 (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry to hear your seeds got swiped. fucking federales probably got a great crop going with all the seeds they steal.


----------



## email468 (Jul 19, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> you can even go see mark the nark..emery that is...


do they normally fight this hard to extradite narcs to the US for prosecution/persecution? i though the US paid their narcs with money rather than federal prison.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 19, 2008)

WELL it is a hight profile case thare not just going to let him walk free.. what he did people only get a 200$ fine that's'.. in the last 10 year's no one hase gone to jail for selling seed.. in can.. 
da plantDOC


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 19, 2008)

make sure you have NOTHING in your residence! no lights, no stash, nothing! they DO follow up, I gaurantee you that... be careful... stay away from home... be safe!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

Ive started my flush. I am using tap water, out of the tap the ph is 8.7 I brought that down to 5.6. the ppm was 120 but after adding my pump and airstone it jumped up to 345... I hope that is ok for flushing...Im guessing I had should have cleaned stone and pump before putting in rez... oh well... I bought another container to use a rez for my runoff.. 

Ok here is a summary of grow up until now, this is taken from my crappy calander notes in my grow room... better info in this journal but wanted to post this here now..

april 5th put 15 seeds from a q/p of some great bud in papper towel and started germ process..

4/8 10 of 15 seeds have cracked and have been put in small rockwool cubes and left in darkness

4/11 10 seeds have sprouted culled down to 6. nute reg started at 328 ppm 3 watterings from homemade drip system wattered 3 times a day for 15-20 min.. 18 hours of light under florecent for now.

4/16 2nd set of leaves starting to show, plants are about 2" in height.

4/12 water changed ppm 422 ph 5.5

4/27plants are now 4.5" tall..temps are 75-80degrees, humidity 60-70% 
ppm 657 ph 5.5


4/29 4- 60watt cfl lights added, airstone.... 3rd node developing.

5/1 8-25watt cfl bulbs added about a 1" from plants. ppm1412 (I know to hight but didnt know then) ph 5.5 plants are 6 " at this point

5/7 plants are burned due to high ass ppm... rez change ppm 717 ph 5.5

5/11 plants transplanted to 8" pots

5/12 rez to low plants starved today, water change and gal increase to 10 gal.. ppm716 ph5.5

5/20 water increase to 12 gal ppm 804 ph 5.4

5/22 changed light cycle to 12 and 12 and prayed for bud!

5/26 ppm before runoff 778 after 800 ph b4 5.7 after 5.9 temp high 88 low 77 humidity high 64 min 51

5/28 nuggets appear on plant 1, killed the fucker with no remorse!

5/30 bottom canopy temps 87 top 88

6/1 up rez to 14 gal ppm 944 ph 5.3

6/7 rez change 11 gal now ppm 980 b4 runoff ph 5.3 b4 5.5 after (dont know why I didnt log ppm after runoff)

6/13 flushed plants with tap water

6/14 day 23 of flower. rez 12 gal ppm b4 runoff 1045, 1058 after runoff. ph 5.9 b4 5.9

6/21 day 30 ppm 1049

journal gets real sparce after this point. I know I will take some hits for this... next grow will be done better..

6/24 ppm 1160 ph 5.9
ok so that was the last thing I wrote on my calander in grow room.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

Gees mary' way to bring the mood down... Sht.!!!
I did notice on thing in yur pic of the env. Air ship!??? Did u have it, like shipped faster or overnighted.???

And from what i know its not ilegal to have these seeds, just to sow them, is a no~no, and the lights and equipment is legal to have as well tomatoe farmer. Crap man that sucks bro.!!!  i would lay low tho!
And the letter was more of a border crossing letter, like no citrus coming into cali. From the neighboring states...!!! Watch yur ass.!!! Db.


----------



## Roullette (Jul 19, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> They look fine to me, other then a bit of stretching it looks like you had. Maybe step up the lighting a bit.
> 
> Your temperature and humidity levels look great. Good luck!


im sorry to just blurt this out but.....shit caught my eye...hardcore





Thats the *UGLIEST* person on your avatar....EVER!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

Hell Im in a good mood now db! Started my flush and Im starting think of the drying process now! 

Wanna try to start a discussion on drying techniques now. How do you dry? Ive read that you still want good air movement and most people hang them in cardboard.... 

btw where is a update from you me freind???


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

Coming, coming,.......i hang some and box the othier. I dont mind the flat spots, it all just gets dusted anyway! Like food, no matter what u eat its still just guna make a turd.!!! Lol db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

lol true true... what about some kinda rigging ie string through a water heater box.. I could hang all plants in that with out them touching.. think a small fan blowing through box would be good? Or am I over thinking?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

No that sounds good "stadium" them, and not a fan thur the box just in the room... If the box breaths per~say then even better, if not then open once a day to let the fresh air in and count to 5days, and jar...smoke as needed. Ok morn. To ive' fallen and catch reach it...!!! "snor"...! Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

dry for only 5days, I thought that ya needed like 2 weeks for drying. 5 days would be fucking great!! Im dying to smoke this shit and determined not to touch it till I have dryed and cured! no short cuts...


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 19, 2008)

I think i'm actually try three diff drying/curing techniques. I wanna try with dry ice, water, and then conventional with the slow dry.




EDIT: I'm hoping to have enough from harvest to do this!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

The water way ive heard of but the taste goes to sht... Mary pop a phaky piece and nuc. It for 20 sec.s let cool then again till dry, its not bad and will tell u were u stand,... If u like it its just all up hill and better when cured. Its like a high check. Db.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

nice im gonna do that tonight~~~!!!! thought that it would taste like shit and give headache if not flushed... but if ya say to do it I will!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

hey hhm, i pretty much did that with my 2 day old from chop cheese, small as fk little popcorn nugs, and it will tell you where you stand, and man im pretty damn stoned from a few hits in a bubbler, so man i cant wait for the fully dry and cured product!!!!! try it and let me know how it goes bro


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

I will for sure! Im waiting on a friend who is coming by, Im gonna smoke it with him to get a unbiased opinion.. Im fucking excited now!!! Like Im getting to grab a lil tittie on a girl I been swooning still waiting on the poonanny!!!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

im stoned as i type to ya man off the quick dry cheddar. :smoke:


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, one step better is a food deh. For a couple hrs... But for titty sake u must give it a try... Its worth it, not the best... But if its good sht... That will shine thru for sure... All gitty! And pink nipp'ed. Db.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

i like pink nips


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

I went and looked in the ol junk closet and found a food dehydrator... now db how do I use it for what you suggest... Ive never used one of these things....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

LMFAO....THE WIFE JUST WALKED IN AND READ THAT... I GOT TO SEE WHAT U TYPE,,, IT WAS LIKE A VISUAL AID, WELL CALL THEM...LOL DB. '(o)(o)' GIGGLEY' ME LIKE BOOBIES.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

( . )( . ).........thats more like it db!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

Set the sample on the top rack, heat is blown from the bottom of the unit... Set on low if it has it, and turn them over every 15-30min. When they shrink and feal like they will smoke...smoke it!!! Done. Db. maybe an hour or 2 tops,,, but deff. Not the hole crop. !!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

jaydro said:


> ( . )( . ).........thats more like it db!!!!


yes all kinds... Those look hard, but they point down... Mine are a bit more perky... Well the wife's 'she's lets me play with them when ever i want...lol" db. Look its madonna~ '(^)(^)'

big nipps are good too! '(@)(@)' or asain.. '(-)(-)'


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

going to go snip from all three plants now!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

Lmao... If u look at yur post she's gotten top heavy, "she's tipping" over.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 19, 2008)

cool what are them thing reary for... i would not want to eat dryed fruit.. 
da plantDOC


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

hahahha db this is too good. the madonna was great! haha


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 19, 2008)

hey plant doc those things are really good to make some good ass beef jerky!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

should the lil vent on top be open or closed??


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

And fruit,,, if yur in to the nuts and twigs.... My unc. Did water melon it was crazy good.!!! Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> should the lil vent on top be open or closed??


open less heat the better. It prob. Already has forced air. So just low and vent open. And check it like candy witch im sure u will be....db.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

oh yea!!! I got a hand full of boobies and Im making the best of it!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

Girls are cool........boobies.!' "snicker" there so fun.!!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 19, 2008)

when i dried in Florida with the high humidity i hung my buds from hangers on the shower curtain rod of a small bathroom i had... with a fan and a dehumidifier going... it took 5 days for them to be mostly dry and then they were out of my house and off to the distributors... not nice of me i know, but that was the normal practice back then.... here in the Blue Ridge where i laugh at the locals when they whine about the humidity i just hang in a small closet for 5 days with no fan or dehumidifier and they come out nice and dry. sometimes i have to open the curing jar for a few hours and let em dry a bit more after a couple days, but not always.

i normally wouldnt dream of disagreeing with DB, but this time i gotta.... a dehydrator is NOT the way to dry pot! maybe my opinion comes from using one in Florida where the humidity was insane.... but anyway, i dont blame you for wanting to try DB's methods... if i hadnt used them before myself i would be off to buy a dehydrator myself.... don't commit your whole crop to that dehydrator. try some that way and try hanging some.

in the swamp you live in, it may very well take 2 weeks to get em dry without a dehumidifier and a fan going.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

actually the dehydrator was suggested to taste a lil popcorn bud right now, to kinda judge where the plants are... He wasnt actually suggesting the whole harvest be dried in that way.. I have one lil bud from each plant in the dehydrator now!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 19, 2008)

I know this is a couple days late but that really sucks about your seeds. That surprises me really since the doctor came through with flying colors twice for me. The second time was 30 seeds Well funk that, the second time will be the last time. I see many clones in my future. 

PS, your buds are finishing faster than mine for sure


----------



## bfq (Jul 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> actually the dehydrator was suggested to taste a lil popcorn bud right now, to kinda judge where the plants are... He wasnt actually suggesting the whole harvest be dried in that way.. I have one lil bud from each plant in the dehydrator now!


that will teach me to post before my eyes are fully tracking 

sorry about that


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

lol no problem bfq.. Mared yea it sucks... Im reading more and more post about the dr being snatched at the border... Guess they have caught to the addy or packing... Was yours packed the same way as mine?

post of graded bud clippings comming in bout 10 min..... smoking it as we speak.er type


----------



## bfq (Jul 19, 2008)

i am always amazed at how much better the smoke gets after drying properly and curing... my first crops were fast dried and i was disappointed with the product, but now that time has passed and i actually am smoking out of jars it gets better and better 

you would think that it would be as potent as it was gonna be right after cutting but noooooooooooooooo


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok I did as db suggested and took a small nug from each plant and put them in the dehydrator for about a hour and a half turning em every 20 min.. ate a large meal before this experiment also so this test is on a full stomach. 

The cheesy smelling plant was the first one to hit the pipe. while it did not have a cheesy taste, it didnt have a bad taste either. really almost no taste at this point. started to feel a heady hight almost imediatly and slowly a body high started to creep its way in. At this point I with just the first bud sampled I am as happy as I could be!! this at this point is much better than I ever thought I would be capable of doing. the cheesy bud I did not break up well before packing and a lil difficult time with burning but it did burn. 

next I broke up the abused and packed her in the bowl. already high from the cheese I am almost instantly feeling the blob come on.. one proud pappa at this point. Next was number 3 so high I cant really judge the high, but did have a lil spicy taste.. so at this point it is not harsh at all and gives a very nice pretty strong high!! and not close to done!! I think this will be some great smoking bud!!!

as Im mentioned a page or so back I was gonna have buddy here testing with me. Im gonna hand the laptop over to him and he is give is opinion of the smoke..

Starting with the "cheese". It gave me a nice head high that didn't seem to incapacitate me and had nice creep to it. next "Tina"(the abused ie tina turner) Instant gratification with this one, you feel it strong on exhale with a very comfortable high. Last but not least the "spice" lol. As HHM said (I wanted to refer to him as mary but he censored me) too high to judge by that point but there was a definite boost in the high. Properly cured this will turn out to be an impressive first crop. props.


hothouse again.. still impressed with the high a hour later!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lMared yea it sucks... Im reading more and more post about the dr being snatched at the border... Guess they have caught to the addy or packing... Was yours packed the same way as mine?


Looks like mine was identical. Guess I was lucky. The return address for my second shipment was "Button Fun!!!" lol. I had the folded cardboard too but it's not pictured. At least you get to see what your seeds would have looked like... sorry.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

I was curious about what they had the seeds in that left the cardboard depression.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Ok I did as db suggested and took a small nug from each plant and put them in the dehydrator for about a hour and a half turning em every 20 min.. ate a large meal before this experiment also so this test is on a full stomach.
> 
> The cheesy smelling plant was the first one to hit the pipe. while it did not have a cheesy taste, it didnt have a bad taste either. really almost no taste at this point. started to feel a heady hight almost imediatly and slowly a body high started to creep its way in. At this point I with just the first bud sampled I am as happy as I could be!! this at this point is much better than I ever thought I would be capable of doing. the cheesy bud I did not break up well before packing and a lil difficult time with burning but it did burn.
> 
> ...


 is that the king of cannaibs's bobbale head.. if that's so cool..
some chines man pade $5000 for the first one..da plantDOC


----------



## bfq (Jul 19, 2008)

nice, MARY 

the taste and smell and burning will all improve as they cure properly 

and it is official, i hate you 

so um, you have just smoked unflushed pot... notice any of the bad stuff you were worried about?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

bfq said:


> nice, MARY
> 
> the taste and smell and burning will all improve as they cure properly
> 
> ...


nope, not at all bfq! you were right as usual!


----------



## bfq (Jul 19, 2008)

dont go thinking i am all that... some of my advice has been proven to work very poorly in some situations.... i do try and speak from personal experience though, so that brings up my reliability


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> is that the king of cannaibs's bobbale head.. if that's so cool..
> some chines man pade $5000 for the first one..da plantDOC


yup, i got it when I was a judge at the 06 cannabis cup. arjan gives all kinds of shit away for those votes! lol


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice- I dont think a grower can go without a test piece, I have one from the plant i harvested, taken a week early- almost ready- Wish I had one from each like that for different tastes and highs, thats great.

But I just harvested my second, kind of purply, and a bit early like the first- hermies- finished early before they spread. Can only hold em back for so long. Will Compare Holly to Helga as you did, cheese-simply#3-the abused. Cool your friend had a testimonial as well. I may have to do that- without telling them its mine of course...
Ob


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 20, 2008)

hey mary that laptop.look's just like mine.. i uae a gateway..i pade like $2100... i know that's stupid.. but credit card's are nice...
hey i want one of them amsterdam swett shirts.. you no what one's.. the one's in the youtube vid's... when you go i will give you the money.. to get it for me... if you do not mind..and the greenhouse..te's... you dont know a place on line that has his stuff do you..
so did you start flushing them crystaly sluts of your's yet or what..
that's going to be some dank nug's if you dry/cure for the time needed..
so peace man.. and i would love to see some more pic's..
oh thare is a gye on youtube at the cannabis cup..at ajan's that look's just like you.. i think it is..did you see the cam's thare with that chick..pitbull productshion's...
your saying what's uppppp...mother fuckerrr...lololo... i think...
da plantDOC... SORRY FOR THE LONG ASS LAME POST..


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 20, 2008)

No need to apologize for any post in my thread! all are welcome and I want everyone to feel free to post whatever they want so long as the negative bullshit doesn't come in here. I can wrangle it back to my grow any time with a lil budporn post! As far as the youtube vids I dont think I have seen them I would love it if ya could send me the link! Id be glad to get ya sweatshirt.. wont be going till april though... Just send me a link of where ya saw that as well. The greenhouse shirts I have only seen for sell in the shops and not online.. but Id get ya that to.. just ship it to ya when i get back stateside..

HHM~~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 20, 2008)

OH yea doc, almost forgot.. I am flushing the lil sluts now! full 24 hours in now... Just checked the trichs a lil while ago and I am starting to see a lot amber colored trichs! Ill take some bud shots tonight when the lights go out! And I will trim the yellow before hand so db doesn't have to leave yellow on his plants! I understand now! lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 20, 2008)

I notes that when i use final phase.. it help's the trich's turn that amber like look that it has in that last few day's of it life..
da plantDOC


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the test HHM all in the name of science of course.
Sorry about your trouble with the Feds, thieving bastards, a bit late to reassure you but, if they wanted to bust you they'd have come before the letter. Still it's just common sense to keep your head down for a bit. At least your harvest will keep you going for a while.
Do yourself a favour and don't keep all your stash in one place.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 20, 2008)

wow man your test smoke looks great. Hows the flush going? How long do you plan to flush again? 2day was the most busy I have ever been doing in regards to weed. I had so much work that I was almost like fuck it. But I pulled through. I have no camera it broke it NC =( only 1 I have is on my laptop so I am going to have to go out and get a new 1 so pics might take a little wile. Congrats on the taste test. its must feel amazing to get riped of your own shit


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 20, 2008)

pigpen said:


> wow man your test smoke looks great. Hows the flush going? How long do you plan to flush again? 2day was the most busy I have ever been doing in regards to weed. I had so much work that I was almost like fuck it. But I pulled through. I have no camera it broke it NC =( only 1 I have is on my laptop so I am going to have to go out and get a new 1 so pics might take a little wile. Congrats on the taste test. its must feel amazing to get riped of your own shit


yea it was great!!! one of the best feelings Ive ever had... prolly gonna flush for a week or so..


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 20, 2008)

well not much diffrent from what I have already posted but I love pics so here are some more pics I just took! Doc enjoyed the conversation brotha!


----------



## bfq (Jul 20, 2008)

YUCK! i just licked my fricken monitor


----------



## bfq (Jul 20, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea it was great!!! one of the best feelings Ive ever had... prolly gonna flush for a week or so..


welcome to the club, brother Mary


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 20, 2008)

No prob it was nice talking to you man... hey can you snap a quick pic of the hole plant... if not no biggy... looking good...
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 20, 2008)

its gotten a bit late tonight. but I will tomorrow morning. which plant do you want a full photo of?


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 20, 2008)

A FAMIALY PIC.. no it dose not mater... am happy that you post any pic's...
da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Jul 20, 2008)

wow your pics just made me drool a little. You are a pro man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 21, 2008)

niiiiiiiice niiiiiiice...............


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 21, 2008)

lmao, hear you pigpen, im droooling here too!!


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 21, 2008)

NICE!!!!!Good going there hhm


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks all!!! Just a few days away from the chop chop.


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

hey hothouse, check out the second link in satman's sig... you have some nugs of wisdom to toss into that thread too now


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

Posting there now, great thread he has going!


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

i knew you would both like it and have some good contributions 

lot of negativity in the world and that thread can be a positive thing... and cant hurt our karma, eh?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

no doubt! Im all about good karma!!! plus I like to help where I can.. .Still a noob so much but I do have a lil to share.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are the family pics that doc requested. I know db will give me hell for the yellow but I picked most of the yellow off yesterday and they are yellowed up again. Dont have the time today to clean em up... 
btw just so ya know, from left to right- the cheesy smelling, the abused (tina), and spice.


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 21, 2008)

Good looking ladies...don't worry about the yellow,they are just getting ready for their big date...lol...Thanx for the support in the thread,from you and bfq too...Now if we can get a few others....You guys look at a lotta journals too


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

Im sure we will, there are a few people here I am going to direct to that thread!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 21, 2008)

wow the side bud's on that 3th pic's.. look like thare all trying tobe the top cola...
that yellowing is normal..at the last few week's... that's what you want to see... if it was all green.. then you know that you have a lot of flushing left...your luck it like that it telling you she is all most done...
good luck... Mary da plantDOC


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 21, 2008)

wow, your plants are very big and hefty- you will yield over an ounce easy- i am hoping 2 for you per plant, or close to it. Very very impressive. IDK what it is, hydro or what- but those are some thick and plump plants. 

Woot Woot For HHM!
OB


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

2 per plant would be fn great!!! I think that the wattage had a lot to do with the size and a decent veg period.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 21, 2008)

the first pic. that when is a little smaller then the other's.. but pic 2-3 you shoud get 2 oz no problem..i say pic#1 will get 1 1/2 and pic2-3 you will get over 2 oz..
da plantDOC


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 21, 2008)

monstaaas!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

Its a good day today!!! the ups man just dropped off my bubble bags!!!! 5 gal 8 bags.. I cant wait to use these!!!!
HHM~~TLB


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 21, 2008)

how much did u pay?
I cant wait to see the results- i am considering getting them down the line. Very nice buy- 8 bag set!
What do they advertise them for legal use? What else are people trying to sieve pollen off of?


----------



## BryanG1983 (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice grow my friend, looking forward to seeing your results from the Bubble Bags.


----------



## email468 (Jul 21, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Its a good day today!!! the ups man just dropped off my bubble bags!!!! 5 gal 8 bags.. I cant wait to use these!!!!
> HHM~~TLB


i have the 5 bag set and love them! i think you will too.


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 21, 2008)

8 bag set?..wow....goin for that 00,huh?...nice


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 21, 2008)

I think a bag set wd b good too. Ive tried a honey oil extractor and never got much out of it. Will look out to see how you fare with that mission.

printers silk-screen works good as an alternative OB. think its about 120 micron


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 21, 2008)

THEM BAG' ARE ..so fuck exspeciv... you have to make alot of hash.. to pay for them self's.... i would love to have some...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> how much did u pay?
> I cant wait to see the results- i am considering getting them down the line. Very nice buy- 8 bag set!
> What do they advertise them for legal use? What else are people trying to sieve pollen off of?


I got em here  :: Bubble Bags :: 5 Gallon 8 Bag Kit 100 beans less than anywhere else I have seen them online.



email468 said:


> i have the 5 bag set and love them! i think you will too.


I may be looking for a lil direction from ya on this one email!



satman rocks said:


> 8 bag set?..wow....goin for that 00,huh?...nice


You know it brotha!!



da plantDOC said:


> THEM BAG' ARE ..so fuck exspeciv... you have to make alot of hash.. to pay for them self's.... i would love to have some...da plantDOC


Wasnt considering the economics of it when I got it... First smoke bubble hash in amsterdam and knew I wanted to be able make it!!!


----------



## StealthPanda (Jul 21, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> how much did u pay?
> I cant wait to see the results- i am considering getting them down the line. Very nice buy- 8 bag set!
> What do they advertise them for legal use? What else are people trying to sieve pollen off of?


 
The packaging apears to say "Plant essence extractor". So, we can harness all of the "essence" we can


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

uh whoops!!! what a idiot!!! Check it out
http://wtfurls.com/videos/488/how-not-to-use-the-drive-through-atm


----------



## StealthPanda (Jul 21, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> uh whoops!!! what a idiot!!! Check it out
> WTFurls » How Not To Use The Drive Through ATM


 
When i first saw this video a week ago i felt hella bad. There was a family of 5 in that truck, all dead. Crushed like garlic.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

well now im bummed out


----------



## pigpen (Jul 21, 2008)

haha still funny 2 me =)
god im an ass


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

yea its funny to me again also!! brought the whole fucking thing down!!! How ya ladies piggie??


----------



## pigpen (Jul 21, 2008)

Full Story:
At approximately 3 PM, Tuesday, July 2, a 2008 Dodge Ram 2500, pulling a new travel trailer, hit the corner of the Texas State Bank Drive-In on Tenaha Street, causing the complete awning to come to the ground. Luckily, the driver of the Dodge, Mickey Miller, of Garrison and his 10 year old son were able to exit their vehicle uninjured.
According to Miller he was circling the bank to park on the other side when the corner of his travel trailer caught the corner of the bank awning. Next thing he heard was a rumble as the awning started falling against his driver&#8217;s side door. Somehow he was able to unbuckle the seat beat and exit the other side of his truck as it was falling.
Mark Ivy of Texas State Bank stated that the main lobby would be open for business while the drive-in is being repaired.



nobody died its ok we can laugh again mary


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

well stealth panda why did ya post that people died in that??


----------



## StealthPanda (Jul 21, 2008)

Just checked snopes, that is the real story.
I said that because i suppose a false story was told.
Although, if you watch closlely and stop it in sertain spots its kind of unbeleivable that they lived.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

yea glad they did though so I can laugh guilt free!


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 21, 2008)

So what is hhm doing tonight around the grow room?...BTW,I really appreciate you stopping in today...Who better to help the new growers than the ones who just went through the same thing?
Appreciate ya,man


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

hey hhm, ya pic whore... how about a picture essay about your bubble hash experience when you get there?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

bfq said:


> hey hhm, ya pic whore... how about a picture essay about your bubble hash experience when you get there?


Now come on bfq did ya think there was any chance I was not gonna pic heavy post when I make the hash!! I love to document this shit!!! Im surprised I didnt post a pic of how the test bud ressend up my pipe!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

satman rocks said:


> So what is hhm doing tonight around the grow room?...BTW,I really appreciate you stopping in today...Who better to help the new growers than the ones who just went through the same thing?
> Appreciate ya,man


Not much in the room tonight... bout to go and check trichs, ill take pics if peps want but did post pics last night! but bfq is right I am a pic whore!
Glad to post on your thread! I think it is a great thread. I just wanna make sure I only post on things that I absolutely know.. don't want to steer anyone wrong.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 21, 2008)

YOU SHOUD bye 1oz of comersh and make some... i would be makeing it with some bud to... just for the fuck of it...lol..lol..
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

I am going to use the lil popcorn buds in the hash


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about being wrong...around here?...somebody will tell ya for sure...lol...course you do look a lot smarter when you are right


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

satman rocks said:


> I wouldn't worry about being wrong...around here?...somebody will tell ya for sure...lol...course you do look a lot smarter when you are right


I dont wanna be the cause of someone fucking up there plants... so Ill prolly stick to equipment advice till I get my feet a lil more planted...cheesy I know.


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 21, 2008)

I am sure any advice you give will be well researched and accurate,cause thats how you do things...all the new faces showing up there has me really excited about the new thread^^^^


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 21, 2008)

can you try taking tric shoots ??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 21, 2008)

when you putt'in them Bubble Bitchs to work ??


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

I try but I havent been able to get anything better than what I have already posted. the pics I have when I load them on my ps3 I can blow up to the point that the trichs look huge and clear but I havent been able to figure out how to get that same result here. Gonna skip pics tonight also. Im high as hell and bout to watch weeds...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 21, 2008)

This looks fun for big kids too.
Eyeclops : 60726 - Buy.com


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

holy shit!! good call tetra!!! ya think that thing would pick up a good close up of trichs?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 21, 2008)

IDK, my girl saw it at a toy store, I just looked a little while ago myself.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

just checked it out pretty good. Its pretty cool, can enlarge up to 200* but only veiwed on the tv.


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

three words: video capture card.

but i would want to see that thing in the flesh before i bought it to make sure it wasn't a, er, toy


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

well I think it is deffinatly a toy. Im not gonna get one. but cool idea.


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

if it is a high res toy, it would be worth it


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

did someone say bubble bag hash?


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

what micron was that made with..
da plantDOC


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> what micron was that made with..
> da plantDOC


The purple one - 25.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

I can not wait to more than just look at the bags being pretty!!!!!!


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 22, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I can not wait to more than just look at the bags being pretty!!!!!!


I can't wait to see ya make some....and post it as a tip...lol


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

not to worry!! There will be a pic heavy posting of the whole thing... noob to it so I may show more what not to do than what to do. but it will be up here for all none the less..


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Some nice pic's mister... Wow, alot to read and catch up on.... Deff. Some bag pic's, me want some....!!!

E' did u make those balls....assuming.!!! If so what was the total in for the grams out..db.~tlb! 

mary.  lol u edit yur buddy, but he still tells us...lmfao..."mary"


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

Yea I know... thought it was funny enough not to fuck with...but couldnt have him refer to me as mary! and as for you, I will kick you square in your wheel next month!!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> did someone say bubble bag hash?


how much plant material and how much time went into making those beauties?


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> how much plant material and how much time went into making those beauties?


i did not weigh the plant material but it was the trimmings from 3 PPP plants.

I put the plant material into the freezer until it was frozen then i crumbled it very fine and removed all stems.

I put the bags in the buckets and filled it up with ice water (more ice than water). 

I added the plant material and stirred for about 20-30 min. and I let it sit for about 90 min. and started pulling out the bags, straining. 

i let the hash dry and hand pressed it best i could... but i have a new hash pressing plan (using a clay extruder) - if it works - i'll post how to do it.


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

so, it took a LOT of trim... and maybe an hour of actual work not counting the extraction or the trimming of the plants?


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> so, it took a LOT of trim... and maybe an hour of actual work not counting the extraction or the trimming of the plants?


i only saved the trich covered leaves so it really wasn't that much. i'm guessing - maybe a jammed full 1 gallon freezer baggie maybe?

in fact - anymore trim than that and you'd probably have to do it in two batches. but i like to be able to really mix it up!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 22, 2008)

Mary, mary quite contrary.
How does your garden grow?
With fruity smells, and trichome bells 
And pretty maids ready to smoke!

See being "Mary" isn't all bad!!!!

ROFLMAO


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Mary, mary quite contrary.
> How does your garden grow?
> With fruity smells, and trichome bells
> And pretty maids ready to smoke!
> ...


i was thinking that, but i used willpower LOL


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> See being "Mary" isn't all bad!!!!
> 
> ROFLMAO


especially if your last name is Juana.


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> i only saved the trich covered leaves so it really wasn't that much. i'm guessing - maybe a jammed full 1 quart freezer baggie maybe?
> 
> in fact - anymore trim than that and you'd probably have to do it in two batches. but i like to be able to really mix it up!



thanks man 

obviously i have never made bubble hash 

i usually make the dangerous kind of hash oil.


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> thanks man
> 
> obviously i have never made bubble hash
> 
> i usually make the dangerous kind of hash oil.


i'm too afraid to try that!

the bubble bags are dead-easy to use and require surprisingly little plant material to produce some tasty hash.


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

i am a wuss too, i let mine evaporate OUTSIDE rather than cooking it off.

the reason i started doing it was cause i was trying to figure out WTF to do with all the fan leaves and lumber 

it is neat as Hell to turn literal trash into something that will make serious stoners list as they try and walk home (yes, the cars got left at my house)


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

So its sounds like the qp. Of trim i get off the monster would make a but load....!!! I must get some bags "now" keeping up with the juana'jones' is a bitch.... Would u guys stop getting new stuff, yur killing me here" lol db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> So its sounds like the qp. Of trim i get off the monster would make a but load....!!! I must get some bags "now" keeping up with the juana'jones' is a bitch.... Would u guys stop getting new stuff, yur killing me here" lol db.~tlb!


you'd end up with an ass-load squared of hash with all the trich-covered leaves you have! i use a power drill with a paint mixer attachment to do the mixing - just gotta be careful and not hit bottom (or you risk pushing undesirable plant material through the screen or worse.... ripping the bag!

if you like hash - i HIGHLY recommend the bags.... otherwise i'd stick with making butter and cooking with it since the bags are kind of pricey. You could also get silk screen and make it the slow painful way.


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> i am a wuss too, i let mine evaporate OUTSIDE rather than cooking it off.
> 
> the reason i started doing it was cause i was trying to figure out WTF to do with all the fan leaves and lumber
> 
> it is neat as Hell to turn literal trash into something that will make serious stoners list as they try and walk home (yes, the cars got left at my house)


concentrated stoniness!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

damn blazin! that was good... at me expense but I can laugh at my lil short dogh bellied ass! Maybe Ill just telling everyone I am a tranny.....

@db I love toys!!! Im looking at getting a microscope that I can connect to my pc so I can have some serious porn going!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a keif box also but dont think I will use it now that I have the bags.. just curious email, what size bags did ya get and how many, and what did ya pay? I found what seemed like a pretty good price. still expensive though.  :: Bubble Bags :: 5 Gallon 8 Bag Kit
280 beans about 100 cheaper than I found anywhere else.


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

we already knew something was up with you... after all, YOU picked the name, Mary


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

yea not even going to try and explain it..... just regret it...


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

and i thought acetone was expensive at $16 a gallon 

sure is expensive to be a stoner!


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I have a keif box also but dont think I will use it now that I have the bags.. just curious email, what size bags did ya get and how many, and what did ya pay? I found what seemed like a pretty good price. still expensive though. *::*Bubble Bags*::*5 Gallon 8 Bag Kit
> 280 beans about 100 cheaper than I found anywhere else.


i got the 4 bag/5 gallon kit for 175. already had the paint mixer and buckets


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

yea but I buy the bag one time and make hash forever... what that bible saying teach a man to fish blah blah blah and eat for ever...


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea not even going to try and explain it..... just regret it...


dont regret it, man... it gives us much amusement at your expense 

and be thankful we arent hitting on you like some board trolls do to the real females 

wait, this is the internet... there are no real females


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

so double the price and double the bags .. guess that is about right.....


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea but I buy the bag one time and make hash forever... what that bible saying teach a man to fish blah blah blah and eat for ever...


teach a man to grow and he becomes a nervous wreck of a micromanager


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> dont regret it, man... it gives us much amusement at your expense
> 
> and be thankful we arent hitting on you like some board trolls do to the real females
> 
> wait, this is the internet... there are no real females


its happend bro!!! that is why I had to put that Im not a chick in the sig....


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> teach a man to grow and he becomes a nervous wreck of a micromanager


at least the first few anyway....


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> teach a man to grow and he becomes a nervous wreck of a micromanager


lol true dat!


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> at least the first few anyway....


yeah, once we figure out the plants grow regardless of what we do and the yield happens ONLY if we make it to the end of the grow we either chill out or find a new hobby.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Cant help it "mary" ~~~ of the tlb'
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary

luv ya bro.


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> yeah, once we figure out the plants grow regardless of what we do and the yield happens ONLY if we make it to the end of the grow we either chill out or find a new hobby.


or change your system (like me) and it starts all over again! and as soon as you stop micromanaging - things turn to shit!


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 22, 2008)

What you aint a chick!!!? unsubscribed, lol


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

db you mutha fucka!! lo not loud


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

nah jonesy but I do feel like a bit of a bitch at the moment!! ok guys lucky for me I gotta get back to work... but ill be back for more abuse in about a hour or so.....


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks for playing, HHM


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Lmfao!!!! U da man. Mary' man u just cant type that, to sound right. Lol db.~tlb! Cant wait for aug. Guna get ripped in the head.!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

Im back!! work is fucking slow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

aint it great being the boss though?

instead of having to look busy on a dead day you can just fuck off and smoke up


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

yea its cool but damn now I want the work!!! lol fn double edge sword...


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah, i feel that!

Tuesdays are always dead for me


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

took 4 hours off yesterday so I could receive the damn bags.... wish I new today would have been like this I wouldve had them delivered today... but whatever enough bitching....
@db I saw you looking in on the daily tips thread. You should post there man, you could really help out a already cool thread.. jmo


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Sooo stalker, how did u know i was snooping...??? Lol db.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

lol ill never tell.....


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

nah jk you can look on someones fourm page and it will tell you what they are viewing... figured that might fuck with your head a lil bit.....*snicker*


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

back to work for a while... be back later.


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

some of sneaky bastards run invisible though


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> some of sneaky bastards run invisible though


you mean like you? yep - elite status folks can see through your invisibility cloak!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

SO YOU CAN SEE who's journal am looking at when am on rollitup... ..wow that fuck up...
da plantDOC


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

EEP!!

that's not fair! 

*runs and hides


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

lol all ya gotta do is stay hidden like bfq... then know one knows what ya checking out....


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> you mean like you? yep - elite status folks can see through your invisibility cloak!


now that is gonna fuck with bfq's paranoid ass!!! lol


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

i am hiding under my desk with the BFG!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

not the big fucking gun!!! and Im lazin on the couch... for the next 10 min anway


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> i am hiding under my desk with the BFG!


oh man - you don't camp when you have the BFG - you go hunting!


----------



## bfq (Jul 22, 2008)

oh, right... my bad... where is the quad damage?


----------



## email468 (Jul 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> oh, right... My bad... Where is the quad damage?


denied!!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

yo doc, time to empty your pm inbox


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

cool am glad you said something...thank's mary...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

Here the big boys version.
USB Digital Microscope at PC Gears


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats the rich mans toys!


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 23, 2008)

Dr Jones said:


> Thats the rich mans toys!


I agree,it would be nice to have,but so would a 600 for my flowering room


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 23, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Here the big boys version.
> USB Digital Microscope at PC Gears


If I could spend money like that I'd just buy my bud!!!
Nice toys though.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 23, 2008)

Damn those things are crazy expensive!! 

I just want a magnifying implant in my eye. ~~~zzzzzzzzoooomm~~~~ "wow that looks great!" ~~~zzzzzoooommmmm~~~~ 

So much easier! 

But alas my dreams will not come true...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

Man i better start going down on the wife now... Lol! Thats crazy!!!
"ya! Honey, can daddy have this pc micro' so the guys can get a better look....???" at the porn....??? "what....."??? "i can go phuchk myself" but honey' i love uuuuuuuuuuuu'''' 

man what else can we use this for... To make it a have to, have in the tool box,,,, "or we could die".... !!! Any idea's out there, causen daddy wants one... db.~tlb!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man i better start going down on the wife now... Lol! Thats crazy!!!
> "ya! Honey, can daddy have this pc micro' so the guys can get a better look....???" at the porn....??? "what....."??? "i can go phuchk myself" but honey' i love uuuuuuuuuuuu''''
> 
> man what else can we use this for... To make it a have to, have in the tool box,,,, "or we could die".... !!! Any idea's out there, causen daddy wants one... db.~tlb!


 
Do you tinker with electronics? That would be great to hook up to a t.v/comp so you could see what you were doing. 
Like orthoscopic surgery......or just tell her i'd like to borrow it from you to find my genitals! 
She seems like a giving/careing person.....she wouldn't want me to go on with the rest of my life not be able to see my itty bitty pene? Would she?

Point.....set....match....

ROFLMAO


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

No sht. Yur sticks out????, man did i get screwed... Mine poke's in like anothier belly button... When ever the wife doesn't wont to go "there" she just points and laughs'... U wanna talk in~eee with me bro... Now that i think about it... I need that just to bathe'//// thats my story and im sticken to it...!!! Lol game set match~ u didn't hear the guy in the tall chair yell "falt"... 40~love db.~tlb!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> No sht. Yur sticks out????, man did i get screwed... Mine poke's in like anothier belly button... When ever the wife doesn't wont to go "there" she just points and laughs'... U wanna talk in~eee with me bro... Now that i think about it... I need that just to bathe'//// thats my story and im sticken to it...!!! Lol game set match~ u didn't hear the guy in the tall chair yell "falt"... 40~love db.~tlb!


Would that be a foot fault? Cuz that could be kinky!?!
lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Cant help it "mary" ~~~ of the tlb'
> marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
> marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
> marymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymarymary
> ...


MAN I JUST DID SOME RE~READING WHO EVER POSTED THIS... "THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHT... "OH! WAIT THATS ME???" LOL LOL LOL!

BUMP~~!
COULDN'T HELP MYSELF, HE'S ALREADY GUNA GET MY ASS... SO AS THEY SAY "WHY THE CATS WORKING ON WATER HEATERS THE MICE "???WHAT???" IM STONED AND CONFUSED. NOW  IMA GO HIDE NOW! AND WAIT..........???


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> MAN I JUST DID SOME RE~READING WHO EVER POSTED THIS... "THAT IS SOME FUNNY SHT... "OH! WAIT THATS ME???" LOL LOL LOL!
> 
> BUMP~~!
> COULDN'T HELP MYSELF, HE'S ALREADY GUNA GET MY ASS... SO AS THEY SAY "WHY THE CATS WORKING ON WATER HEATERS THE MICE "???WHAT???" IM STONED AND CONFUSED. NOW  IMA GO HIDE NOW! AND WAIT..........???


 WOW you must have plunty of time on your hand's..like me i dont know what to do with all my time..i only can do so mutch for the girl's...lol
da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> WOW you must have plunty of time on your hand's..like me i dont know what to do with all my time..i only can do so mutch for the girl's...lol
> da plantDOC


I KNOW HUH!... WELL IT DOES KEEP US ALL ON THE FRONT PAGE WERE THE TLB BELONGS... LOL DB.~TLB! 

U SHOULD CHECK MY JOURNAL, ALL THESE BAD ASS DOPE GROWERS HAD A GOONIES THE MOVIE HIGHJACK IN MINE, IT WAS KILLER. COULD NOT STOP LAUGHING.. AND IM SURE MARY IS PLOTTING SOMETHING! BUT WHEN HIS FRIEND SAID THAT HE WAS EDITED...THAT SOULD HAVE BEEN EDITED CAUSEN THAT WAS A CRY FOR HELP!!! LOL  AND IF HE'S A FRIEND OF MARY'S HE'S A FRIEND OF MINE, AND I HELP MY FRIENDS...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I KNOW HUH!... WELL IT DOES KEEP US ALL ON THE FRONT PAGE WERE THE TLB BELONGS... LOL DB.~TLB!
> 
> U SHOULD CHECK MY JOURNAL, ALL THESE BAD ASS DOPE GROWERS HAD A GOONIES THE MOVIE HIGHJACK IN MINE, IT WAS KILLER. COULD NOT STOP LAUGHING.. AND IM SURE MARY IS PLOTTING SOMETHING! BUT WHEN HIS FRIEND SAID THAT HE WAS EDITED...THAT SOULD HAVE BEEN EDITED CAUSEN THAT WAS A CRY FOR HELP!!! LOL  AND IF HE'S A FRIEND OF MARY'S HE'S A FRIEND OF MINE, AND I HELP MY FRIENDS...


yea I left that knowing that it would start a barage of mary jokes.... figured it would give the kids on the bus a lot to play with.... as for you!!! there will be more unflattering chair pics released soon enough in your buger journal...I know im not likley to get the last laugh but I may get the loudest!! love ya anyway ya bastard!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh crap he's back...home early honey??? Lol db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

not early here my freind! quiting time! bowl is packed!~!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

240 here lol serious... I hate that 420sht. Way played out.
WHAT U GOT THERE IN THE TIME MACHINE.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

trainwreck today, had a choice between packing some wreck and grandaddy purp.. been puffin on the purp for days so wreck it be.....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

So its 5 there. ??? Stoner.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

4:51 close enough


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

Ima sht. Mary~ i just got reped' for the mary mary mary post... I wont say who i will let them, do that if they wish... Lol we are going to have a blast in a couple wks... Way looking forward to it.!!! Db.~tlb! 

SO YUR ONLY A COUPLE OFF. THOUGHT U MIGHT BE THREE LIKE THE E COAST.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

tried posting this before gonna try again.. tell me if this works and you can read it...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

still not worth a shit...sry yall


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Ima sht. Mary~ i just got reped' for the mary mary mary post... I wont say who i will let them, do that if they wish... Lol we are going to have a blast in a couple wks... Way looking forward to it.!!! Db.~tlb!
> 
> SO YUR ONLY A COUPLE OFF. THOUGHT U MIGHT BE THREE LIKE THE E COAST.


Just paying ya back, B. THC, peace man.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

lol glad ya got some rep for it ya shit! lol prolly plant doc or waffles.. glad they did though it was funny ya fucker.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

ah I was way off!! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 23, 2008)

that looks really interesting HH.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

lol well cant really see it at all but I have someone making it easier to view for me now..


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

ok trying again


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 23, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lol glad ya got some rep for it ya shit! lol prolly plant doc or waffles.. glad they did though it was funny ya fucker.


Always put the blame on the young guy,  
Although i did get a good chuckle out of it!!!!!!

I wish i had the decision between GD purp, or trainwreck........i had to scape a pipe today I can't wait for another monthish then i won't have this prob!!!!!

Hey DB if you don't mind answering, how far away from beaverton are you? I just got back in touch with an old friend from Montana and he moved there. The misses and i may go visit him sometime next year!
is that in your neck of the woods?


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 23, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> ok trying again


Thats pretty sweet bro! That could def. come in handy!


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 23, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> ok trying again


You can get some off that info at Nug Reviews - Nugs, Weed, Marijuana, Cannabis - Review, Strains, Vaporizers, How-To but I am sure there is a site that will have those charts. Do you know where they come from?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah not sure where it came from... cant remember where I got it either. its been on my pc for a long time now.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Always put the blame on the young guy,
> Although i did get a good chuckle out of it!!!!!!
> 
> I wish i had the decision between GD purp, or trainwreck........i had to scape a pipe today I can't wait for another monthish then i won't have this prob!!!!!
> ...





hothousemary said:


> ok trying again


THANKS FOR THOSE MISTER... I WOULD REP YA BUT I GUESS IM THE ONLY ONE THAT GETS REPS IN YUR THREAD. HEHEHEHE!!! MAN ITS SO ON IN AUG.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

yea I dont get to much rep in this thread anymore, but its all good! I cant wait! pm coming your way


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 23, 2008)

That would be sweet!! He says he loves it out there!! I miss the NW so much! I used to live in WA, and my sis was almost born in Portland.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2008)

I WANA GO!!! never been to Canada besides the 5 hours I had to stay because I missed a flight. Seattle seems cool im a big pearl jam fan so seattle must be cool


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

be here for aug 12 piggie and ya can roll with us!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2008)

I would but i gata find a job and start getting ready for classes they start back up aug 25


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 23, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> be here for aug 12 piggie and ya can *roll *with us!


 
Oh shit!!!! Does everybody get a chair?????? I wanna come! 
DB's smiley face always looks like he's having so much fun riding around in it!


Sorry DB, couldn't pass it up
......not to far was it???


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

yea most psychos do have a smile on there face!! lol jk kina....lol


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 23, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea most psychos do have a smile on there face!! lol jk kina....lol


That thin line between genius and serial killer
lol
and your gonna be there with him!! Good luck, hope to hear from you again!!! LMAO


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> That thin line between genius and serial killer
> lol
> and your gonna be there with him!! Good luck, hope to hear from you again!!! LMAO


Im bringing a friend to throw in front of the chair incase he gets crazy..


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2008)

whats the chair Im kinda confused on whats guying on and im not even high


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

db is in a wheel chair, check his profile he lets us all in on it there. cat has a wicked since of humor to so he apreciates the chair jokes, has even demanded criplett jokes in his journal!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

Ya so get with the program... Geees~! We should realy talk s...l...o...w...e...r! Seeing it is the little bus.!!! 

And u all are slacken! I guess u all are to busy walking around and running and stuff. Just makes me sick! All that upright walking. Phucking losers.~~~!~ db.~tlb!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha that reminds me of the 1 eppisode of family guy where Peter ask and the cripled guy when they are playing golf what his handy cap is. makes me giggle every time

Now it makes sense lol


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

lol at least ya get the primo parking!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah right fuck man There are plenty of sporting events and concerts Iv been to where I think to my self god I wish... i didnt have to walk this far... walking is over rated trust me =)


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

so piggie you are close enough to come down for mardi gras... ever considered it?


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2008)

actually almost whent last year My room mate's mom lives in New Orleans so i am def going this year plus ill be 21 i think is it before or past april 10? any chance you could come down to the big easy


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

pigpen said:


> actually almost whent last year My room mate's mom lives in New Orleans so i am def going this year plus ill be 21 i think is it before or past april 10? any chance you could come down to the big easy


Ill be there for sure, but no likley on mardigras day... to fucking crazy!! but you are at the perfect age to really enjoy it! When it gets closer we will make sure we can hook up!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

Lmao. That was funny, "pigpen" got a good laugh here.!!! See mary its not so hard.!  And the parking "like butta" sepp. I always get some mean look for being young and using them... So i park a few away and chair it... Save the good spots for the old ladies and grampa's... "guilt i guess" db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

what a stand up guy.. uh oh my bad....

HHM~~TLB


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

That was a good one too! But yur reaching... Maybe some pm's to the pp' to help u out of this writers block yur having. Lmfao! We guna get soooo high~ we guna call it height' and then were guna feel the weight!

Well the wife is off and the kid is going down so its time for the little blue pill. So i will catch up with the gang tom arrow. Db~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

later db! take care brotha!!! and ya right I actually had to think for a bit on that one and still kinda lame... its the train wreck!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 24, 2008)

HEY H.H.MARY what's happen today..your girl's likeing that flushing that you have been giveing them...da plantDOC


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 24, 2008)

Are you flushing with a flushing solution or just plain water?


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 24, 2008)

I THINK HE used that G.H. stuff in the blue bottal with bubbals on it...


----------



## email468 (Jul 24, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> I THINK HE used that G.H. stuff in the blue bottal with bubbals on it...


Flora Kleen. Rinsing agents like Final Phase (from Advanced Nutrients) and Flora Kleen (General Hydroponics) are used in an attempt to get rid of excess nutrients. The rinsing agents are supposed to bind with the nutrients to make them inaccessible to the plants forcing the plants to use up their stored energy. How well they work is debatable and they are unnecessary if you grow organically.

Rinsing is HIGHLY recommended when growing hydroponically (again - unless you are growing organically).


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> Flora Kleen. Rinsing agents like Final Phase (from Advanced Nutrients) and Flora Kleen (General Hydroponics) are used in an attempt to get rid of excess nutrients. The rinsing agents are supposed to bind with the nutrients to make them inaccessible to the plants forcing the plants to use up their stored energy. How well they work is debatable and they are unnecessary if you grow organically.
> 
> Rinsing is HIGHLY recommended when growing hydroponically (again - unless you are growing organically).


 I FLUSH with advanced nut's final phase only...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> Flora Kleen. Rinsing agents like Final Phase (from Advanced Nutrients) and Flora Kleen (General Hydroponics) are used in an attempt to get rid of excess nutrients. The rinsing agents are supposed to bind with the nutrients to make them inaccessible to the plants forcing the plants to use up their stored energy. How well they work is debatable and they are unnecessary if you grow organically.
> 
> Rinsing is HIGHLY recommended when growing hydroponically (again - unless you are growing organically).


I used 1/2 the recommended dosage of the flora kleen. ran it for two days.. now I am on a str8 water flush. 5th day.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

most of yall I think already know I am heading up to seatle in aug, gonna see db in portland and make a trip up to Vancouver. Yall also probably know that I got jacked by customs for my seeds I ordered... So while I am in vancouver I am going to stock up on seeds. This is the first one that catches my eye, for several reasons. Quick finish, small , and super high thc! PREMIERE Seeds Let me know what yall think. Im gonna post the two links I have found for seed banks there.. Love to see what yall see there and would like to see me grow! check em out and let me know what you think... Most of what I grow in the next grow will go in aero tubs, but I will have a least two in soil so I can go with a tall plant with two or so plants...if there are sevral that people would like to see me try to tackle I will get them!
PREMIERE SEEDS - Marijuana Seeds, Cannabis Seeds from Vancouver BC Bud PREMIERE Seeds
Kind Marijuana (pot) Seeds: Marijuana Seeds

and if anyone knows of more seed banks there that I have not find, please post em here so I can visit them while I am there... 
HHM~~TLB


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like an excellent choice....45 days....gotta get me some of that...sounds like a nice roadtrip too...can't wait to see ya growing that


----------



## email468 (Jul 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> most of yall I think already know I am heading up to seatle in aug, gonna see db in portland and make a trip up to Vancouver. Yall also probably know that I got jacked by customs for my seeds I ordered... So while I am in vancouver I am going to stock up on seeds. This is the first one that catches my eye, for several reasons. Quick finish, small , and super high thc! PREMIERE Seeds Let me know what yall think. Im gonna post the two links I have found for seed banks there.. Love to see what yall see there and would like to see me grow! check em out and let me know what you think... Most of what I grow in the next grow will go in aero tubs, but I will have a least two in soil so I can go with a tall plant with two or so plants...if there are sevral that people would like to see me try to tackle I will get them!
> PREMIERE SEEDS - Marijuana Seeds, Cannabis Seeds from Vancouver BC Bud PREMIERE Seeds
> Kind Marijuana (pot) Seeds: Marijuana Seeds
> 
> ...



I don't think you'll go far wrong with hash plant. Try as many as possible and then you'll really know what you're looking for the next time around!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 24, 2008)

i grow hash plant nice big chunky bud's and skunky to...you will not be disapouted...
and it's 9 week's...am done with eneythig more then 7-8 week's...i need fast med's so at least for now...and am growing the island sweet skunk..now that strain is dank but take's for ever like 13-14 week's!!! fuck that...i got the seed's from a freind that got them from jordan of the island's...that seed bank is a trusted bank in B.C....
remeber i was telling you H.H.MARY....
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

yea I couldnt remember the name of the bank though... Ill be googling now! thanks doc!! how ya feeling today?? better with some sleep I hope!

lol just googled jordon, its kind seed bank! nice I will be going there!!


----------



## email468 (Jul 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea I couldnt remember the name of the bank though... Ill be googling now! thanks doc!! how ya feeling today?? better with some sleep I hope!
> 
> lol just googled jordon, its kind seed bank! nice I will be going there!!


Thanks for the rep! I had to laugh cause i tried to rep you earlier today but have to spread it around first...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

yea I run into that a lot!! But since Im opening my eyes and looking at sigs I should have it pretty well spread again!! reppin a lot today with all these new journals to check out... cant believe I haven't been to VV's either... I been missin out!


----------



## email468 (Jul 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea I run into that a lot!! But since Im opening my eyes and looking at sigs I should have it pretty well spread again!! reppin a lot today with all these new journals to check out... cant believe I haven't been to VV's either... I been missin out!


oh man VV rules! He was one of the folks who helped me early on.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

yea his grow is intense!! one of those threads I dont feel like I have much to add to cause it is so far beyond what I am capible of. but a ton for me to learn in it!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 24, 2008)

?? I'm riding shotgun on the bus and your going there before I do?? This information may nedd to be probed into, what do you think Earl?? You will enjoy your visit with the dirtbag, be careful with the cookies. Peak Seeds is in BC, I don't thnk they have a 'showroom'. I got my blue varieties from them. VV


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks vv!! glad to see ya here! I read the post after you and earl had the cookies.. Got me really excited to visit db... just hope I dont pass out on his floor!!~! Ill check out peak also if I can find it...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

pic up date after 8 my time..


----------



## domread1985 (Jul 24, 2008)

i have read this thread all the way trou now i want to see harvist pic's love the grow whould love to know how much dry you get with the over heating.


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 24, 2008)

The northwest is gorgeous HHM!!! I used to live in Washington state. I can't wait to go back there! The NW is the place to be. You'll have a blasty blast!! Taking the ferry from Port Townsend is going to be beautiful!!!!

And i've only been to Portland once but the frozen waterfalls i saw were something i will never forget.....even if i was only 5. \

You'll have to tell me how it is up there in B.C. 
My gf is iffy about ordering seeds online so when we go up there maybe i can get some good seeds. Don't wanna just grow with shwaggy bagseed ya know.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

domread1985 said:


> i have read this thread all the way trou now i want to see harvist pic's love the grow whould love to know how much dry you get with the over heating.


Thanks for stoping by domr! Im curious my self!! Hope to chop this weekend if I have time!! got pic post comming in about 30 min!




blazin waffles said:


> The northwest is gorgeous HHM!!! I used to live in Washington state. I can't wait to go back there! The NW is the place to be. You'll have a blasty blast!! Taking the ferry from Port Townsend is going to be beautiful!!!!
> 
> And i've only been to Portland once but the frozen waterfalls i saw were something i will never forget.....even if i was only 5. \
> 
> ...



Yea man I cant fucking wait!!! Im really looking foward to it!! this whole trip started as a trip to go to hempfest in seatle, now we will be in seatle for only one day! lol


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

well no much to update... still flushing.. I did have two rez so I didn't have to circulate the water. but that only lasted two days after I realized how much I would have to be emptying the inlet rez.. that sucked! anyway here are some pics..























































































This cola is a fucking giant!









This one is for you db... I know there is still to much yellow in here for your taste but here is proof I tried! lol








and before I forget, I dropped my damn camrea tonight and now the flash wont work... so I dont know how many more pics I will be able to take and have them look worth a damn.


HHM~~~TLB


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> well no much to update... still flushing.. I did have two rez so I didn't have to circulate the water. but that only lasted two days after I realized how much I would have to be emptying the inlet rez.. that sucked! anyway here are some pics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus F'n Christ!!! Those look beautiful!!! You know, you could go east instead of west!!! 

Can't wait till harvest bro!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

lol not to worry waffy!! Ill be east in about 6 or less months!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lol not to worry waffy!! Ill be east in about 6 or less months!


Shit yeah! Well we'll see when my babies are done, maybe i can make a trip out that way and share the wealth. We have some friends out there and 3 hrs isn't shit for a trip!!!

Plus i love N.O.L.A.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## email468 (Jul 24, 2008)

buds are looking pretty sweet! have you tried any tasters yet?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

yea I dried some out in a food dehydrator this past weekend! pretty nice!!! smooth even before flush.. not much taste really. but nice strong high!


----------



## bfq (Jul 24, 2008)

oh mother fuck! you just had to put a soda can in there to let us all see just how much we should hate you... this is one of the most impressive bag seed first time grows i have ever seen!

it is like a train wreck... just gotta keep watching 

(i would have dropped my camera too if i walked into my first grow and saw that going on!)


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

lol I was wondering where ya where bfq...


----------



## bfq (Jul 24, 2008)

having a really bad time with my hands this week


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

that sucks [email protected] sorry to hear that.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 24, 2008)

I love stop'in by, always great porn,good,good.


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 24, 2008)

lookin awful good there hhm....nice tight pretty buds


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 24, 2008)

Tried to rep ya.....but I gotta share the love more first...lol


----------



## pigpen (Jul 25, 2008)

shit blazin ill dive split the gas lol who wants to get high?


----------



## bfq (Jul 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> that sucks [email protected] sorry to hear that.


meh, just part of life. there are people with worse problems and i am one of em too LOL

the hands being problematic makes the typing a tad rough though and that kills my word count 

sides, i have herb, eh


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 25, 2008)

The UK system sucks, ive had rheumatoid arthritis in both hands for the last 8 yrs. Ibuprofen is all i gets


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 25, 2008)

hey hot house am going to get talk about on a grow show on youtube if you gye's want to watch it.. i have a good friend that work's for advanced nute's. he's a botaness ..oh and i have a care package comeing soon from him with some nute's and t-shirt's and just a buntch of good shit... you gye's shoud watch the show...am waiting for the call..to know the time.. da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 25, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> hey hot house am going to get talk about on a grow show on youtube if you gye's want to watch it.. i have a good friend that work's for advanced nute's. he's a botaness ..oh and i have a care package comeing soon from him with some nute's and t-shirt's and just a buntch of good shit... you gye's shoud watch the show...am waiting for the call..to know the time.. da plantDOC


Hook us up DOC,you the man.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 25, 2008)

you want the name of the show..it on youtube..i just talked to him he is doing the show now...but ya if you want i will try to LINK it but like i said befor am not computer savy...but ya he will be giveing prop's to da plantDOC..
AND I CANT WAIT TO GET MY PACKAGE FROM HIM...i love them piranha t-shirt's..
da plantDOC and T.H.C. you will be one of the first i hook up...i will have to wait and see...hothouse also...da plantDOC


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> you want the name of the show..it on youtube..i just talked to him he is doing the show now...but ya if you want i will try to LINK it but like i said befor am not computer savy...but ya he will be giveing prop's to da plantDOC..
> AND I CANT WAIT TO GET MY PACKAGE FROM HIM...i love them piranha t-shirt's..
> da plantDOC and T.H.C. you will be one of the first i hook up...i will have to wait and see...hothouse also...da plantDOC


i think you should be able to just copy the link and paste it into a post.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 25, 2008)

WILL YOU HELP ME IF I NEED IT???
da plantDOC


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> WILL YOU HELP ME IF I NEED IT???
> da plantDOC


as best i can!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 25, 2008)

cool thank's..if i need help i give ya a shout...thank's da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

reposting this for db, I didnt hear any yellow heckels so I know ya missed it..




hothousemary said:


> well no much to update... still flushing.. I did have two rez so I didn't have to circulate the water. but that only lasted two days after I realized how much I would have to be emptying the inlet rez.. that sucked! anyway here are some pics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bfq (Jul 25, 2008)

reruns are cool sometimes 

it aint so much the yellow as the dead leaves that are bad... get the dead out since they are rotting and that can spread, eh


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 25, 2008)

look's like thare starting to swell...very good...they dont have mutch time left...
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

I tried to get the larger yellow out that you see on that large cola, but couldnt pull it out and didnt want to dig into the bud to cut at it.. how should I go about it?


----------



## bfq (Jul 25, 2008)

carefully and with good scissors


----------



## pigpen (Jul 25, 2008)

Man the fucking Cola is nuts man!!! congrats


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 25, 2008)

AT THIS POUNT it realy dont matter thare not going to grow..thare just getting flushed at this time...da plantDOC


----------



## bfq (Jul 25, 2008)

gotta disagree with you on that Doc. ever hear the old adage "one rotten apple can spoil the whole barrel"?

dead plant matter is rotting and rot spreads.


----------



## satman rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

rot contains moisture,moisture leads to mold,rot and fungus....sorry doc,gotta go with bfg on this point....regardless of that though....hhm,can I come study under you?....lol...man,what a cola...^^^^


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

lol doubt that it had much to do with me.. more luck and even luckier genetics


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> well no much to update... still flushing.. I did have two rez so I didn't have to circulate the water. but that only lasted two days after I realized how much I would have to be emptying the inlet rez.. that sucked! anyway here are some pics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blazin waffles said:


> Jesus F'n Christ!!! Those look beautiful!!! You know, you could go east instead of west!!!
> 
> THIS IS TWICE FOR U NOW.... MARY'S MINE!!! YOU BETTER GO EAST~ER!
> WAIT MARY'S A BRO NOT A HO'!!! STILL I DONT CARE, U SEE THE COLA ON HIM, HER WHAT EVER! LOL
> ...





bfq said:


> oh mother fuck! you just had to put a soda can in there to let us all see just how much we should hate you... this is one of the most impressive bag seed first time grows i have ever seen!
> 
> it is like a train wreck... just gotta keep watching
> 
> (i would have dropped my camera too if i walked into my first grow and saw that going on!)


AGREED' ITS VERY NICE... SO I WONDER WHO'S DOING IT!??? LOL
AND THE SODA CAN, HE WAS PROB. FIGHTING HER FOR IT.!!! YOU SEE THOSE BITCHES'!



Dr Jones said:


> The UK system sucks, ive had rheumatoid arthritis in both hands for the last 8 yrs. Ibuprofen is all i gets


SORRY TO READ THIS...! MINE LAUGHS AT THE IBU 800MG AND THE CANNABIS LAUGHS AT IT/!!! COME TO THE STATES! FOR LIFE'



hothousemary said:


> reposting this for db, I didnt hear any yellow heckels so I know ya missed it..


NO SIR'~ NO HECKELS "TEARS"........................................!

WILL CALL THIS ONE "JUST GOT HOME FROM THE DOCTORS"

SITTING AT ME DESK, MINDING MY OWN BIZ. THOUGHT I WOULD DO A LITTLE CATCHING UP... WENT TO MARY'S J' AND STARTED READING... NOT MUCH TO CATCH UP ON... AND FOR SOME REASON, I DID NOT HEED THE WARNING OF UPDATED COMING THAT HH' WAS GIVING... WENT ON READING!..... SEEING ITS THE WIFE'S LAST DAY OF VAC. I TOOK ONE OF THE MANLY' BLUE PILLS AND FIG'ED "I'D ROCK HER WORLD TONIGHT" WAITING FOR "THE PILL" TO KICK IN, I REACHED THE UPDATE PART ABOUT THE SAME TIME... "CRAP NO SPLASH GUARD ON... NOTHING"! JUST SCROLLING AWAY......!!! THE WIFE WALKED IN TO ASK IF I HAD TAKEN "THE PILL" YET, SO I LOOKED AWAY FOR A SEC. TO ANSWER HER ?????
NOW THIS PART U PROB. WONT BELIEVE BUT I HAVE THE MARKS TO PROVE IT.....
I MUST HAVE STOPED SCROLLING BE~CAUSE'EN "PEENEE" GRABBED THE MOUSE AND RAN IT UP THE ASS.... THE WIFE IN SHOCK SAID "CAN U DO THAT AGAIN" I SAID YA! PROB. BUT I DONT HAVE ROOM IN MY ASS FOR ANOTHIER MOUSE..."THANK GOD I WAS NOT ON THE LAPTOP"!!! SO NOOB CUCUMBER GOING HACK... DOES THIS ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS... OH! AND I HAVE A CORDLESS MOUSE SO THE SON OF A BITCH WAS GONE!!!! DB.~TLB!  ... ....>>>kiss-ass


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

lmao! ive said it before and Ill say it again, You are one sick bastard!!!! Put a smile on my face on a day when i want to kill kittens just to relive the aggravation of the day!!! well now that you have helped me push the chip off the ole shoulder Im pack a bowl and try to shake the shit of the day away!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 25, 2008)

NOOO not the cute kittens!!! lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

I posted the links because i was missing some killer porn from the othier day... When i followed u... I thought it would show that, we are kinda one, but spread the hell out, and there is more out there that were missing and we neede to starting linking these ppl. In! And check them for whore potential... Lol db.~tlb!  hope the greenie is safe.!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

agreed!!! Im thinking greenie is ok, but busy with life. At least I hope that is the case! in the mean time his journal has turned into a huge playground!! I like it! I think it is a testoment to how cool the kid is! his grow is over he hasnt been around and still there are post in his journal almost daily!! Anyway I got to go back to fucking work!!! fucking kittens better watch out! IM on 24 hour call till monday at 8 am when I go back to my normal buisness.... Was gonna do a chop this weekend but now it is looking like it may be as long as next weekend... im so fucking busy all the sudden.. any one think it would be a mistake to wait till next weekend.. tomorow is day 7 of flush. If I should I can find or make time this weekend...


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 25, 2008)

Up to your usual tricery I see!!!







Yummy yummy. Man I hope I get that on my girls, sweet job HHM.


----------



## bfq (Jul 25, 2008)

i dont think it will be too bad to wait another week... but remember, you can always chop and hang the WHOLE plant and then manicure later... not as easy to work with that way but some people say it makes for a better cure.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

If its the same for hydro, a 12 day is booked to be the prime.!!! For soil!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 25, 2008)

i manicure after too...for some reason it protect's the trick's...and they dont fall off as mutch
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 26, 2008)

well if 12 days is what is best looks like I harvest on thursday, but more likely friday... so what is yalls thoughts on manicuring the bud, after dry like the doc or at the point that I cut stalk? Honestly I would like to manicure when I cut just so that I can make me hash!! the lil popcorn buds that i plan on using for the hash,, no need to worry about drying that eh?


----------



## bfq (Jul 26, 2008)

aaaactually.... you DO have to dry it first... in fact, the canabinols are pretty damn near worthless until you let the buds dry... and they literally do get betting during a long cure (this is why i had an issue over the dehydrator)... i forget the actual term for it so you could search... when it comes to me (or someone smarter comes along) you will get the proper answer... for now, it is just, "nope, yer wrong"


----------



## bfq (Jul 26, 2008)

but, the trim and popcorn will dry faster off the main stalk... personally, i do my main manicure first and then let it dry and then give it another trim before it hits the jars.

i have read some sound arguments for letting the whole plant hang... but i dont like dealing with the dry leaves in with the buds... i think it is an aesthetic value call


----------



## email468 (Jul 27, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> well if 12 days is what is best looks like I harvest on thursday, but more likely friday... so what is yalls thoughts on manicuring the bud, after dry like the doc or at the point that I cut stalk? Honestly I would like to manicure when I cut just so that I can make me hash!! the lil popcorn buds that i plan on using for the hash,, no need to worry about drying that eh?


here are the links i consult regarding when to harvest, how to harvest and dry and cure... hopefully you will find them useful also...
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/936-when-harvest.html
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html
Peak Harvest
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/43287-drying-curing-question.html
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/44903-perfered-curing-methods.html


----------



## email468 (Jul 27, 2008)

and for what it is worth, i find it too difficult to manicure after they are dry and i also like to make hash. So i try to trim everything before hanging and then do a final cleaning up (if i get around to it).


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 27, 2008)

You were asking about mold.

Here's the first sign, watch for one dead leaf, the mold has already started in these two.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 27, 2008)

Yo, hothouse! Whatever happened to the whole laying low thing? Are you still going to try and grow, or are you still going to take it easy for a few months?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 27, 2008)

Check the journal on the last harv. I also mani. Right off the plant, after it dries the leaf curls around everything and makes it more diff. To make it clean and mean!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 30, 2008)

I hope yur ass is harv~ing and not falling off the planet!??? So mary' if that is yur real name!/// lol ehhhehehehehehe!!!! Its getting even closer, my sht. Better be cured right and dry..."no yard clippings" mister mary'

so hit me up! Apple is updated and the paahornoh! Is getting crazy biatch! Call me! If'n u dont post i will call u, too be checking yur "ok" ness. Db.~tlb!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 30, 2008)

yo hothouse evrything O.K. man...i hope your ass is just busy...
da plantDOC.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 30, 2008)

right man get the fuck back here we miss u and your sexy sluts


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 30, 2008)

Where you at.

Look at this, I think the name fits.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 30, 2008)

haha thats awesome tetra.


hhm, where ya been man, you good?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

My feelers are hurt now tetra'.................


----------



## Barking Mad (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy harvesting HHM.
Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope you are O.K. H.H.M... and just real busy...
da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey guys, just dropping in for a minute... IM super fucking busy!!! 15th day straight working and working hard... hands can barley type!! fucking hurting but earning! IM going to harvest tomorrow (friday aug 1)... there will be a post of the details, hopefully with pics.. not sure how my camera will do!! Thanks email for the links! got ya mail B all is deleted and was imeditatly! will call in the next week!! Ok guys im off to do a lil research on harvesting!!! Ill talk to yall tomorrow night!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 31, 2008)

good glad to hear that your cool...and good luck on the chop chop..da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 31, 2008)

We were worried you got booked-up, we love you.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

Im all good!! just been busy as hell!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 31, 2008)

hOTHOUSE, I almost had to put yer avatar on a mil carton!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> hOTHOUSE, I almost had to put yer avatar on a mil carton!


lol you are one to talk brotha!! one harvest and you where mia for a good couple of weeks!! Just wait till tomorrow night, my short absence will be all forgotten!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW H.H.M you must be stoked..to cut them...and not have to stress over them well haveing them that is...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

yea doc I am for sure!!!! but now I stress about the actuall chopping!! Ive researched and pretty much have gotten myself prepaired but stress is my way!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 31, 2008)

YA I HEAR YA i stress evrything...but your going to have some good fresh nug's...just let time and smell's tell you when it's done...just dont rush the dry/cureing...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

yea man patience is something that comes naturally to me!! plus im not out of bud so it makes it easy! lol


----------



## email468 (Jul 31, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea man patience is something that comes naturally to me!! plus *im not out of bud* so it makes it easy! lol


i went a head and made bold the important phrase .. hope you don't mind


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 31, 2008)

O COOL then you can wait the time..you will do grate you seem like a patience man...see am still trying to get some weed but like i said it 's like fuck so dry up hear..am just so use to not haveing bud..not being abal to get aney suck's...but i have 4-5 week's left so cant wait...da plantDOC...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

@E lol not at all!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 31, 2008)

daqmn man nice shit ive only seed the bud porn and this is a GREAT first time man plus rep for uss brotha keep on growing mang


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks noob!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh! My hands hurt...then "stop" playing with it freek'! And u better be busy getting my sht. Dry! "mary"!  so whens our date!???? I got the chair polished and everything! "suger"...!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Oh! My hands hurt...then "stop" playing with it freek'! And u better be busy getting my sht. Dry! "mary"!  so whens our date!???? I got the chair polished and everything! "suger"...!!! Db.~tlb!


looking like the 12 or 13 of aug... suger.. now ya scaring me!!! lmao


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

oh yea, Ill never stop playing with it!!!!


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Mary, sticky fingers for you the day - enjoy. 

ps glad you're back, any mention of customs and you disappear for a few days - everyone thinks the worst.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 1, 2008)

HEY MARY good luck with the harvest today.....you have alot of picking and hanging to do...da plantDOC


----------



## email468 (Aug 1, 2008)

consider wearing latex/plastic gloves so you're not leaving marijuana residue everywhere and don't forget the scissor hash!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 1, 2008)

hes back, only to leave again?? Soundslike a great trip. VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

Cut her bro! With a phatty hang'in from the lip ac/dc "for whom the bells toll" and yur shockras' all align'ed and go for it! Db.~tlb! 

AND VV' WERE COUNTING YUR TRIP DOWN AS WELL, ITS COMING SOON!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 1, 2008)

I like to listen to this while I trim, love the Iron Maiden song too.

This is the poem it was made from.
YouTube - The Rime of the Ancient Mariner - Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 1, 2008)

ya iron maiden rock's...da plantDOC


----------



## bfq (Aug 1, 2008)

*sniff* i am gonna miss the harvest pics 

ya'll see the Mythbusters where they tested talking and playing music for plants? other than them being really bad at hydroponic gardening they seemed to prove that the plants like Heavy Metal 

hit em with The Trooper


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 2, 2008)

whare's all the harvest pic's...am waiting..lol...lol
da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

da plantdoc said:


> whare's all the harvest pic's...am waiting..lol...lol
> da plantdoc


were all showing are age with the band names lol!!! Just surfed across some zep' the othier day! Oh! So nice!

And ya! Were's the paa`horn~oh! "mary"


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> were all showing are age with the band names lol!!! Just surfed across some zep' the othier day! Oh! So nice!
> 
> And ya! Were's the paa`horn~oh! "mary"


I'm mid 20's and i will be blasting Led Zepplin 4 the whole time i'm trimming and chopping!!!!!! If that doesn't last then i will throw on some 'Kona Town' by Pepper. (you should check out!) 

Damnit Mary, don't make me drive out there!!! lol


----------



## pigpen (Aug 2, 2008)

Pepper Is the shit Blazin I saw them here In tally about 4-5 months ago.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 2, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Pepper Is the shit Blazin I saw them here In tally about 4-5 months ago.


I KNOW!!!!!!!!! I wanted to go see them so bad!!!

Stormtrooper is a must hear!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 3, 2008)

Well kids the harvest has been done!~! sorry I didnt have pics and post when i said I would... had a bit of a family emergancy with my father.. he was hospititlized with heart issues friday and is still there.. this has been the topmost on my mind.. Pops is the last family member I have and value him greatly!! 
ok enough with the drama!! I did start to harvest friday night, Way more of a job than I thought it would it be.. I new it would be a bit of a bitch but really had no idea!! Got one plant chopped down friday night..




















That took me hours and after being at the hospital most of the day it was all I had in me! My camrea is deffinatly fucked up!! I have no flash now and pics disapear from memory so I lost a good many!! here is a few from sat where I had help on one plant... didnt take long for him to bail as I was not great company..








This is all the trim I got from all three plants... 









I made bubble hash and I have to say that gohydro was 100% right. I could have easily used only two of the bags! the box of trim above produced under a 1/2 gram of hash.. Now that hash is still being smoke on,, two hits and high as hell for HOURS!!!! I think it will last me a couple of days... being such a small amount Im really impressed with how strong and tasty it is... I had taken pics of the whole process and what was produced but my camera saw fit to dispose of any evidence itself! result no pics from the hash! sorry.

So here are some pics of the entire harvest hanging! this is all three plants hanging here!





















HHM~~TLB


----------



## pigpen (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow man congrats. Hope your dad is doing better but hell all those hanging buds should be able to cheer you up. That looks to me to be way over A QP. Great job again man hope my shit looks just like that in 6 weeks.


----------



## evanpower (Aug 3, 2008)

mmm looks great! gl with dryin them!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 3, 2008)

hey H.H.M. am sorry to hear about dad man...my thout's is with you...
so congrad's on your first harvest..so how dose it smell now that it's been drying for a few day's...that's going to taste good...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 3, 2008)

Right on, nice nuggs !!

Hope your pop is doing better.


----------



## munch box (Aug 3, 2008)

ya man ya. good job its my first online grow too . https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/46725-munch-box-chompin-cotton-candy.html


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 4, 2008)

Whats up HHM? 
Looks fucking tasty!!!!!!! You gotta let us know weights b4 and dry!!!!!

Looks like you made out pretty decent there amigo!

Lo siento about your padre. Hope everything works out....you guys are in my prayers if ya dig.......if not you can take some of me energy if ya dig that  Positive ju ju coming your way!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 4, 2008)

I knew you could do it!!! Looks very nice!, in some of the pic's i notice movement "from fan" ??? If so dont let the fan blow on them just in the room for "no stail air" affect! So ima get just the three bag kit, whats yur thoughts on this! ??? Db.~tlb! 

SORRY TO READ ABOUT YUR POPS' HOPE ALL IS GETTING BETTER TODAY!  MY THOUGHTS!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 4, 2008)

i want to bye some bag's..but am just not sure on how meny bag's i shoud get and what kind's...i have like 2lb's..of trim in the freezer from the last year..am ready to throw them out...but can the trim go bad in the freezer...da plantDOC


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 4, 2008)

hell yea bro congrats on your 1st harvest! you made it! and it looks dank homie.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## jordann9e (Aug 4, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 5, 2008)

COOL H.H.M. congrad's...and how's dad doing hope he get's well soon...da plantDOC


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 5, 2008)

grats man...hope everything will be fine man!!!!! Cheerz


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats hothouse! Glad to see you ended up with such a lovely harvest. I was there from the very begining to see these babies mature. It's bringing tears to my eyes as I speak....

8**0(


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Dont take it personal mary'.... Greenie allways crys' on release! Lol db.~tlb!


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 5, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Dont take it personal mary'.... Greenie allways crys' on release! Lol db.~tlb!



hey now!! hehehehehe


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Congrats hothouse! Glad to see you ended up with such a lovely harvest. I was there from the very begining to see these babies mature. It's bringing tears to my eyes as I speak....
> 
> 8**0(


You where the first of the riu to really help and lead me! I never would have been able to get to harvest if you hadn't gotten in my journal early on and staightned me out!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 5, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> You where the first of the riu to really help and lead me! I never would have been able to get to harvest if you hadn't gotten in my journal early on and staightned me out!


 awwwwwwwww....thats so sweeeeeet!! kiss-ass
ROFLMAO!!! 

Its funny how we all start at the exact same stage! NOOB!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok gang, pops is good! They cracked him open today and refurbished him a bit!! says it feels like hes been kicked in the chest by a mule, but good considering. the docs are all patting themselves on the back.... So the ole fucker is going to be able to continue to be a ole fucker and not lose any quality of life... Got a while he will not be doing much, but probably for the best that he rest.. enough of all that...

DB I would go with a three bag.... IM pretty sure you would be able to come up with a lot more product than I did, but still fdd, godro and others have said that they only use the work bag and last bag.. that is what i will be doing next round... 

Although the bags didnt produce much, the 1/2 gram that I got had me and a friend high as a giraffes ass for 3 different bowls over 3 days! Deffinttaly VERY FUCKING GOOD!!!!

as far as the buds moving in the pics, that was probably me moving them around more than anything... I have a fan on the floor blowing under them and one on the wall below them just moving air around... still have my exhaust fan with carbon filter on and ac...

Hi temp 78.9 humidity 57%

lo temp 74.1 humidity 47%

are those numbers ok?

anyway all is well here!!! 

oh yea I also have seeds for my next grow...

humbolt, given to me by a friend....we will see how this one works out...



HHM~~~TLB


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 5, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Ok gang, pops is good! They cracked him open today and refurbished him a bit!! says it feels like hes been kicked in the chest by a mule, but good considering. the docs are all patting themselves on the back.... So the ole fucker is going to be able to continue to be a ole fucker and not lose any quality of life... Got a while he will not be doing much, but probably for the best that he rest.. enough of all that...
> 
> DB I would go with a three bag.... IM pretty sure you would be able to come up with a lot more product than I did, but still fdd, godro and others have said that they only use the work bag and last bag.. that is what i will be doing next round...
> 
> ...


 
Glad to here that your dad is doing well!! 

We can make him bigger...faster...stronger..lol

Hell yea man i'm stoke for the next grow!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

lol biaonic the man aint!!! but part of his ticker is! lol


----------



## pigpen (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you still plan to pick up seeds when you go to seattle


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

actualy pp I had to cancel my trip... Im bummed... but plan on trying to go in a couple of months'


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 6, 2008)

Temps sound ok, they could be better,,, when they feel dry crackle to the touch...jar them, by the morn. They will moisten up, open the jar everyday for a bit till it feels perfect to you... Then close the jar keep in dark cool closet and smoke as needed! Its what i do! Db.~tlb!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 6, 2008)

IT'S O.K... H.H.M. you said pop's is the only one left so you did the right think staying...spend all the time you can now b-cuz who know's how long eney one has..now that am sick i want to spend every chance i can with my children!!!! ..so cool am glad dad is ok..and you lady's are dry nice i see...well peace man and take care of dad he need's it...da plantDOC


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 6, 2008)

Soo. maybe we could end up there at the same time? October? VV


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 6, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Soo. maybe we could end up there at the same time? October? VV


THAT WOULD BE COOL! IF WE PUT SOME THOUGHT AND EFFORT WE COULD MAKE IT A MEMBERS ONLY PARTY, WE HAVE TIME TO PLAN IT! JUST MY THOUGHTS..." I KNOW" !!! THEY KEEP SNEAKING OUT!...

DB.~TLB!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 6, 2008)

that is somthing I can deffinatly do!!!! How cold is up there in october.. im a southern pussy with cold... and heat to come to think of it!!! either way count me in!!! IM so fucking there!!! might have to plan my next grow around it a lil though.....


----------



## bfq (Aug 7, 2008)

just a drive by while my company is asleep 

sorry to hear about your Dad... but glad to hear he is on the mend! 

beautiful first harvest!!!

dry and cure it right and you will be a happy fucker!

what sort of yield did you get? (sorry if you said, i am in serious scan mode)

be well and be happy!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 7, 2008)

HEY H.H.M. how's dad and the cure going...da plantDOC


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry HHM

*On a side note, everyone that looks at this needs to go here! Contact Officials - NORML

The bill will be voted on and *your* representative needs to know how you feel!!!!! Do the best thing you can for legalization.....make yourself heard!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

I got a quick question for you guys before I head back out to work. My harvest took me a lil over two days to do, the first plant I cut seems to be ready now, stems snap and do not bend. should I can it now and the others as they get ready or is it something that really doesn't make a difference if I wait to do it with the others?? back to work now Ill be back on later tonight.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 8, 2008)

IF thare snaping at the stem and the bud's feel crunchy you can jar them up noe and it will rehydrate them....and good luck with yhe rest...peace bro...da plantDOC


----------



## bfq (Aug 8, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I got a quick question for you guys before I head back out to work. My harvest took me a lil over two days to do, the first plant I cut seems to be ready now, stems snap and do not bend. should I can it now and the others as they get ready or is it something that really doesn't make a difference if I wait to do it with the others?? back to work now Ill be back on later tonight.


you dont want them to over dry... put em in the jars now. you should open the jars each day for about 20 minutes anyway, so check them for being too wet when you do so. if they are too wet, just leave the jars open till they dry out again. usually only takes a couple hours.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes if the stems are snapping... Jar it up...bro! Then burp it every couple of days! Then smoke the hell outa it! If u look in the book we both have about it thats what they say,,, snap! Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

yup that is what I have read... I always come in here and check just to get a multitude of input! Just got done canning 2 plants! pics to come in bout half a hour. I still have one plant hanging. it was the last to get cut and still seems a lil wet. if I should go ahead and jar it as well i will. Jars should be kept in cool dark place right??


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes cool and dark... Dont put in jars if u dont think its ready.. Give one more day wont hurt a thing.. If u feel that one jar has gotten a bit dry...then pop in a section of orange peel to rehydrate, and bang the next day it is, and the peel looks like an old man.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea I have done that with spinach leaf when I got a dry pound b4. worked great.. at least long enough to get it out the door!! lol
Ok up loading pics now... we will see how my camera wants to act today...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

OK here is the first plant.. the one I was refering to as spicey or #1 this is boxed getting ready to clip and jar.








This is still spice all jared up now!!







This one is the abused, or # 2 if you like..... btw I know pics kinda suck but I have to get a new camera....











This is both plants jarred up... I will be jarring the 3rd "lil cheezy" tomorrow..

















HHM~~~TLB


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

Acid-vision


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

lol no doubt


----------



## pigpen (Aug 8, 2008)

HOLY SHIT MAN HOW MUCH DID U GET TOTAL!!! looks very nice almost a half pund


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

That's a nice harvest, great job.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

I havent weighed anything yet... Ill weigh it when I can smoke it.. cant tell ya why but that is what my lil twisted head keeps telling me to do... I still have one more plant to jar also!!! that was only two of the plants in the pics.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

There's going to be shrinkage


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

Ya mean like when I jump in a cold pool?? lol or while its curring it will shrink?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

It will look like someones been pinching your jars.
You'll see, it gets better with age, check the jars when ever you can, feels moist, leave the lid off for a little while, if not close it up.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea I figured the final product would not weigh the same.. that is why Im waiting to weigh it.. no disappointment that way.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 8, 2008)

YA THAT'S your first crop so with what you grew thare is no disappountment's...good job H.H.M...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks doc! Im really looking forward to smoking some!! gonna wait a couple weeks probably before I even pinch it.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 8, 2008)

dont forget to fedex me 1 of those jars =)


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

lol yea sure thing bro!!! lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 8, 2008)

YA STAND IN LINE!!!LOL...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

How long did you mix your ice/trim for ??

What did you use ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

I mixed for 25 min, and I was gonna use a cake mixer but it took a shit on me before I even got started so I took one of the beaters and put in my drill chuck.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been using my hands w/ rubber gloves till I can't take it anymore, then cake mixer.
Ever watch 'Deadliest Catch'

Sounds right, what you did, you should have a shit load of hash.IDK.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

i didnt have much at all actually... but I dont think I had that much trim.. I got less than 1/2 gram... but what I got was fucking incredible


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

You'll just get better and better at it.

I do recommend strongly the 1/4in hose attached to the sink, for rinsing.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I've been using my hands w/ rubber gloves till I can't take it anymore, then cake mixer.
> Ever watch 'Deadliest Catch'
> 
> Sounds right, what you did, you should have a shit load of hash.IDK.


 YA THAT deadliest catch is one of the only time's my T.V. gose on..well i like to show locked up abroad..it about people that try to smuggal drug's from other place's..like tyland...i just got all three seasons on d.v.d...so ya H.H.M...it was worth the money for the bag's..you will have them for a good time...da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 9, 2008)

By the time mine is going into jars, im smoking on it! Ive also done weight, that way u can write it on lid! Lol looks like me and the rest of us... Canning jars full all over the place just wait! If u go perpetual, i just keep recycling the same 20 jars and pound thru the closet... Its great.... Box empty, get jar and fill! Db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

Its so much fun.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Its so much fun.


 
I can't wait till i can see my buds in a huge ass jar!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

Great news for me today!!! Some of ya might remember me talking about the fact that there isint a grow shop in my area. Well I found one online about a month ago, but there wasnt much info on it, I checked it out today and its a pretty kick ass lil place. He doesnt have a whole lot of stock but has pretty much everything I need. The things he does keep a lot of are, nutes, mediums, bulbs, that sort of thing. Cool guy that owns the place. late thirtys freindly and helpful. actually seemed like the kinda guy I could smoke with.. wont aproach that in any way with him, respect for him as much as anything. but anway point being I feel a lot safer being able to go and pick up what I need rather than order. Also very nice to be able to handle stuff before purchancing. Ive bought some shitty stuff simply cause the web pic looked good and was all I had to go by.. I talked with about my lighting and heat issues, he had a lot of helpful thoughts and seemed more than willing to help me expiriment with my siutuation. good day for me. means a lot more freedom in my grow and setup!

on the grow side, I checked the buds that I canned yesterday and they are still fairly crispy feeling, and smell like hay. left the lids of for bout half a hour... I still have the third one hanging.. the stems are still bendy...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> By the time mine is going into jars, im smoking on it!



it doesn't smell like something I want to smoke right now.. is that normal or should it be smelling dank? It was smelling a lil dankish when I canned it but 24hrs in the jars and smelling like hay again.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

Great HH, nice to have a local shop.
Handy to grad media,and what-not.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

what size is your room


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

8x8 I think

Had cubic foot at one time but dont remember


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

I do my vegging in a 2 x 5 closet, feeds my flower room 5 x 11, can you make a small clone/veg are, then a main flower area?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

its 512 cu feet with 8 foot lid, 448 with 7 foot lid.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

Get a paper, make some sketches, look how you want to set-up the trays,lights.
You have 2 600s right??


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 9, 2008)

hey T.H.C. my room is 5x12x7 sowhat would that be....da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

I actually have 6- 600w lights but dont want to use all of them.. electricity would break me.. Im planning on sectioning the room in to two sections, flower
and veg, I also have a closet in the same room im going to use for cuttings. I should be starting construction in about 2 or 3 weeks..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey DOC its 420 cubic feet,LOL.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 9, 2008)

oh cool thank's...i was wondering what it was....


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

do you guys know if there is a program that comes standard with vista that I can use to draw up a sketch of the room so that I can get ideas from yall?? and to show yall what I am planning on doing.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

600s do a 4 x 4 very well, a 5 x 5 not bad.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

I just got Vista,IDK.
I bet DOC knows,LOL


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

hey, I found paint.for Vista
Click
start, all programs,accessories,paint


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

checking it out now.. if it works the way im wanting I will get off my lazy ass and go take some measurements and put on "paper" what is in my mind.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I just got Vista,IDK.
> I bet DOC knows,LOL


 I LOVE MY LAPTOP..I GOT WINDOW'S XP..SO YA VISTA.. i hear good thing's about...cool man..da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

yea paint is going to work... in bout a hour I am going to post a drawing of the room with scale.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

I think that paint 'could be habit forming'


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

ok here is a pretty bush league attempt with paint but gets the idea out. Im open to any changes suggestions... whatever ya think I would like everyones input!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

Are you going to veg in media,then flower aero ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

yea rockwool.. I plan on sticking clones in the aero unit very quickly.. try to have 96 colas


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

You can make the veg area smaller, and the flower area bigger.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

well with what I have I can have 96 plants in flower... laws get a lil worse above 100 here so that is one of the reasons I am going with that. also the wattage that would be needed would make my elec bill explode!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

96 sounds good


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

with 3 to 4 in soil. IM looking forward to getting it going!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 9, 2008)

Where did u get that areo unit from and what did it set you back? Your idea looks very nice


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

I was given 6 of em along with lights ballasts, and some other stuff right after katrina.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

The veg room I think will be mainly for my mothers... as soon as my clones root I want to put them in the flower room. what are the drawback of forcing so early?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

I veg like two weeks,IDK never went straight to flower, seems like they'll be trying to switch to flower and root at the same time,just thinking.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

I talked to grohydro, (i think that is his screenname) he got a great yield , he puts his in as soon as he has a good root ball.. either way I have a enough spots to try different things and see what works best.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

You got it, see whats best for HH.

8:00 almost, lights on, I 'GET TO' go take care of my girls.


Tet.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

real quick here is the journal I mentioned ealier where he goes str8 to flower. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81379-new-papaya-kush-journal-pics.html interested in your thoughts here.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 9, 2008)

HHM, I saw a thread by fdd where he vegged clones for just 5 days after rooting. The result was 20" tall plants that were nothing but fat colas with a couple fan leaves. I think I remember you posting a comment or two there actually. Remember the one with Jack's Surprise? I'm trying to do the exact same thing with my 14 clones I have rooting now. Maybe 10 days veg. I want a platoon of fat colas standing in formation in my closet With 96, you'd have an entire army. We'll have to call you "General Hothouse." Or maybe you prefer "Commander of Chief."


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

lol general will do!!! I dont plan on doing it for long, but 96 plants rotating can take care of a lot things for me quickly!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 9, 2008)

Any ideas on strains? I still really wana grow Blue berry


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

well im starting with humbolt, cause it is what i have... I have been given another seed company to try to order from. I may have been convinced to try again but will order under someone elses name to another addy....


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

Look at my first tray, just triggered.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 9, 2008)

do you ebb and flow all those plants or use a drip system?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

hand water, its easy, now they're low, pump and wand.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

man that is a lot of shrubbery!!! im looking to get there!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

I look at that thread, pretty much what I try to do, I dont have any mother plants, so sometimes I can't take clones when I want to, and have to keep veging, I don't take clones from flowering plants.
You'll have it better keeping mother plants


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

Im hopping I can get two strong mothers to start


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

id be happy with a couple of these plants!!!


----------



## jordann9e (Aug 10, 2008)

who wouldn't lol


----------



## bfq (Aug 10, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> it doesn't smell like something I want to smoke right now.. is that normal or should it be smelling dank? It was smelling a lil dankish when I canned it but 24hrs in the jars and smelling like hay again.


curing helps with the smell and the taste


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 10, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> id be happy with a couple of these plants!!!


 that plant look's like that mexico sativa shwag we get up hear..am not saying that's the shwag but it's close...just think am sure that shwag look's good when it's growing....i think it's being ruined maybe in the drying and cureing..thare just so meny facter's in growing cannabis...1 fuck up and all your hard work down the drane..lol...lol.well H.H.M.. bet you cant wait till your next grow...do you have a strain in mind yet...da plantDOC


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry I have been a bit out of touch for a few days.
Nice one on your harvest HHM hope you dad is better soon.


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 10, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> id be happy with a couple of these plants!!!


LOL one of anything is never enough!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 10, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> LOL one of anything is never enough!!!


 YA ANT that the truth...lol..da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

Holy crap bro!... Had some reading to do. To get here! This is how i run me jars.
Yes the hay smell... As u burp it, and take the days needs out and it drys the smell will come back...! As u go, u will not need to pre take the days needs out, as the burping will have returned what u r wanting! My widow did the same thing, even the monster'... This will go away, and yur right on track. Just keep the burping going, and take the days needs out in the morn. And put in the box, after about a wk or two of the burping and doing this... Yur stash will be perfect and u wont need to burp them as u start to see them stay, were u wont them! Pm me if u need info like this mister!. Db.~tlb! 

u up~right walking, wheel chair posting~! Hack of a cucumber grower! 

love the post~ reps at ya! Mary mary mary mary mary mary mary mary
mary mary mary mary mary mary mary mary
mary mary mary mary mary mary mary mary
mary mary mary mary mary mary mary mary
mary mary mary mary mary mary mary mary
mary mary mary mary mary mary mary mary
mary mary mary mary mary mary mary mary


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

I GOTTA SPREAD!.... WAIT???

"*check my journal out and leave me with you thoughts!*l https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...t-growing.html* btw I'm a chick!!*

OK THEN U SPREAD!.... THIS IS GOING TO HURT U, MORE THAN IT HURTS ME'...!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

I think Mary really is a chic, too many guys where hitting on HER, so SHE started saying..

BTW I'm not a chick!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

YA THE BACK SHOTS OF THE GUY WITH NO NECK'~ IS PROB. THE SUGER DADDY' OR SOMETHING... NOT SURE "JUST SCARED"!

DID U SEE THE PIC IN ME J' HE PUT IN~ WERE BOTH LIKE "MONKEYS' FLINGING SHT. NOW~ LOL! CANT WAIT TO MEET HER IN PERSON! PROB. GOT AN "ASS" LIKE THE SMOKE'S AV. LOL! U KNOW HE'S GUNNA GET US... LOL! AND IM GOING TO BLAME "U" CAUSE IM JUST A CRIPLET IN A WHEELCHAIR, AND U THREATEND ME AT BONG POINT. BECAUSE IM A NICE, HMMMM! HOW DID THEY PUT IT.
"one hardcore, punk rock sob mofo...." AND I WOULD NEVER DO SOMTHING LIKE THIS... I THINK MARRY WOULD UNDERSTAND AND KNOW THIS BY NOW! HEHEHEHE!
DB.~TLB!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

~~~~~~~~~~~DB rallies his minions!!!









WE WILL TAKE ON THE ONE NAMED MARY!!!!

LETS GET HIM!!!!!!








Oh and look i found a pic of the TLB!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

Mary say's "i don't care i'ma sit here and smoke my shit"
mumbling,
"Db saying i'm not on the bus.......heh.....whatever he's just a poo face anyways.........god i can't wait for his cookies..mmmm......wait....err...what a jerk!"










"I'd like to see him take me on now!" HA


ROFLMAO!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 10, 2008)

YA i thout mary was a chick to..until i talked to him on the phone..if that was a chick her voice was deeper then my...so ya i know his a man..and a cool gye to...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Mary say's "i don't care i'ma sit here and smoke my shit"
> mumbling,
> "Db saying i'm not on the bus.......heh.....whatever he's just a poo face anyways.........god i can't wait for his cookies..mmmm......wait....err...what a jerk!"
> 
> ...


dont know how ya got the pic of me last christmass, but remember I still have chucks, and never forget the retard strength!!!

lmfao


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

da plantdoc said:


> ya i thout mary was a chick to..until i talked to him on the phone..if that was a chick her voice was deeper then my...so ya i know his a man..and a cool gye to...da plantdoc


 
doc, all in fun! But im sure that was one of those little fire hats, with the siren and light... That u can talk thru! Im sure of it!

@bw' lmfao.............way hard! The boy has the same bus, with the criplet and all... Man u beat me to that one, never even thought of it! Some rep's coming at u, as soon as i bend over some more! Oh! Wait that was "spread the love" my bad!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok against my better judgment Im going to post a pic of myself! this should solve all the confusion over whether or not Im im a chick!








HHM~~TLB


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh! Laugh my fucking ass off... And u know i dont like to type the naughty words.

What a package sexy'''''''''''''' " cat call " for sure! Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

Are u sure.... That kinda looks like "waffles" u know..... After that party!!! Thats realy all i can say "since" we were sworn to secrecy! 

Ive never been the same! Db.~tl~b' for buldge'


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a pic of waffles right here!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

I think I may know why db does not do hydro...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

The closest ima get to hydro is a wet dream! Mary'


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

Man now i want burger for dinner.... That looks stoner good! For sure!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

man so rare that we are on at the same time!!! marks of a good day!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

I had to dedicate a whole folder to you, I have a ton of pics to through at ya when the chance hits..


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh! So u have ammo' is what yur saying....!!! Lol

its been a bad day here,,, neck is crap. And the e' is still mia! Go check in and lets get this on! U will see!..........db.~tlb!  sorry im off for the night,,, recoop... Phucking clone coming too! Grows look like phucking jungles! So an update coming soon, just dont know were right now!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

you guys a [email protected] FUNNY.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

well med up man and get some rest! Ive been keeping up with E on skool, but have a hard time navigating there.. Dont really like it that much, but there are a lot of really growers there so Im going to keep on trying. Wish they could just have a trouble free time here though so I wouldnt have to learn there ways.... not really ammo, just things I though we would all find funny!! Take brotha!!!!

HHM~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

if I didnt have humor I would have checked out a long time ago!! laughter is my fuel


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey tetra and hot house have you guys seen FDDs experiments with food coloring?
Awsome shit You guys should do a little experementing with it I know I will


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

The tlb posting!!! lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

ya got a link for that pp? Im lazy


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

Me too....


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

hey yall just wanted to share!! my drought is over!! I got some this weekend!!!!
a hottie too!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

had to go here after wards!!! the bitch got pork gravy all over my unit!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL

Mary Pregaming before "the party" 

"Wanna get high?"







HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

Her comes blazin trying to get some!!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

I was trying to get lucky at PigPens wedding!!
Isn't he sweet!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 10, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> LOL
> 
> Mary Pregaming before "the party"
> 
> ...


 BRO that is the funnest thing i have seen in a long time!!!i have been sitting hear balling for ever....all that time and and i get to see what mary look's like...lol..lol..just bustin your ball's..buddy you have to admit that's funny..well see ya man..da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

I just moved into a new highrise!!!!









Its got a nice dock for my boat too!!!









My father is pumped about it!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

Mary's method of avoiding the outrageous gas prices!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey HHM you mind if i tie up to your dock?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice legs


----------



## alka (Aug 10, 2008)

omg ! I haven't laughed this hard in weeks! .. thanks guys.. great grow hhm and great thread... had suspense... drama... trouble with the law! lol ! ... and i think i even learned a thing or two. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks alka!! welcome to riu!! enjoy yourself!! but keep your fucking boots off the couch!!

blazin of course ya can tie off!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

Why's DB always got to b playin around?


----------



## alka (Aug 10, 2008)

Hhm, Do you think they would need seven search warrants for your new highrise?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

hell no, we just sick our dogs on em... law dont wont nuttin here on the bayou at my high rise.... lol


----------



## purpletrainwreck (Aug 10, 2008)

trial and error.... just gotta have that green thumb...


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

Plant Doc, i think your a little early. . . . .its not new years for a few months!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

funny Is Bush President?


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> hell no, we just sick our dogs on em... law dont wont nuttin here on the bayou at my high rise.... lol


 






And he's got a good fuckin eye too!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

Yo waffles'


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

Pics from the last tlb party


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Pics from the last tlb party


 
You know i won that belly flop contest!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

You guys are killing me, [email protected] funny.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea I know, remember I gave you this for winning first place


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

I tried to get a pic of db's attempts but was to late with the shutter.. this is all I got


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

lets get a lil mud on tet...

I found your myspace profile pic tetra


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

PP's girl really new how to throw down!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

bet ya didnt know it was a shotgun wedding... this is what happend to the baby


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

I got Email in the mood to come out too!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice! I cant find greenie but I found his pops~!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't stop laughing long enough to get high.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

strap this on tet, get high while ya laugh


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

B-Mad!!! Whats up homie?







Cheers mate!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 10, 2008)

You might not know 'em but this is my buddy Growman3666


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

These people really drag down the intelligence average.

Poor slobs.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

Thought I would show how much I care about you guys


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

More of pps girl!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

wonder what this would feel like


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

this is a picture of my 11 grade history teacher. SHE was a true LIBERAL LONEY

Also why I dont swim


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

blazzin and his olelady


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

pigpen said:


> this is a picture of my 11 grade history teacher. SHE was a true LIBERAL LONEY
> 
> Also why I dont swim


Looks like shes been smoking some of db's Hag!!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

Did i tell you guys I ran into Blazzin at the pool?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

yup I had to wade through the floods of katrina!!!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

Where's the Cheese Whiz ??


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

wonder who looks better in a 1piece BW or is Girl?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

finally I know why ya call yaself pigpen


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

Look a family pic of hot house and his mother


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

Look out PP, these guys got gigs of this shit on their hard drives


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

Man I miss that lion king shirt!!! was my favorite!!

found ya a new avitar pp


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

guess the diet didnt work tetra?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

He's cute.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

pigpen said:


> guess the diet didnt work tetra?


Sure didn't bro-in-law


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

hey blazzin where did ya go??? I found your myspace profile pic now!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

Now that's fucking SICK


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

lol take it up with blazzin, it his ass!! lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

soooooooooo true~!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

Look at this shit!!! we let blazzin take the bus out and this is what happens... glory hole lovin freak!! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

crack is so fucked, I was watching people smoking it on youtube, then I saw a vid of two kids about 6 & 7 sitting on a curd in Rio smoking crack, that really sucks.....


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

yea that is fucked up!!! we can thank the CIA for crack!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

Anybody seen OB?? I havent seen him in while and I want to return his dog!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

This girl is a fiend, smokes it like a pro.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb2oPgnB3Lc


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

man I just dont get it!!!! crack or meth...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

People try it, then bam, hooked.
Good people too.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

Where's PP, finding ammo ??


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

just got back from the shower Im back now


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

lol I guess... and waffles to, he bailed out... Im probably about to leave myself.. gotta get up for work in the am.. bout time I jacked my own thread with this shit.. usally I do it to some poor other sap!! lol


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

before u go let me find you FDD's experminets


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

I gotta get to work in the garden.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

ok cool! thanks pp


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

ok here we go some really cool shit its about a year old every 1 else said they were going to experement bud did not
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9902-color-my-dreams.html


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

Did ya read this post in there pp?https://www.rollitup.org/95922-post32.html


----------



## pigpen (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah put there might be a way to die the weed and still not compramise on tast? The airplane didnt fly right on the first try did it? I would like to know if vanilla flavor could be sucked up


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 10, 2008)

It is definitely something that can be played with.. i would be interested in getting db on board. he thinks well outside the box... well im hitting the sack!!! be back on tomorrow night.


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 10, 2008)

hey hot hous just read your whole journal its great, a great inspiration to me, took me two hours to read cause im stoned but thats alright awesome man


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> hey hot hous just read your whole journal its great, a great inspiration to me, took me two hours to read cause im stoned but thats alright awesome man


Thanks man! Im glad ya found ya way here!! My next grow journal should be pretty good as well!!! Got big plans coming!!


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 11, 2008)

cant wait!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 11, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Thanks man! Im glad ya found ya way here!! My next grow journal should be pretty good as well!!! Got big plans coming!!


 
Fun pic fiasco homes! I had internet trouble and then when i could get on everyone was sleepy. So i stayed on for a sec and crashed! 

The 5 Blueberry seed i salvaged from my order have popped through! all looking healthy and growing quick!!! Seed in water to first 2 leaves after the starters in 3 days!

~~~~TLB~~~~~~


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Fun pic fiasco homes! I had internet trouble and then when i could get on everyone was sleepy. So i stayed on for a sec and crashed!
> 
> The 5 Blueberry seed i salvaged from my order have popped through! all looking healthy and growing quick!!! Seed in water to first 2 leaves after the starters in 3 days!
> 
> ~~~~TLB~~~~~~


Nice to hear that the salvaged seed is popping!!! They are sending you more arent they? if so that is very cool of them... 
any way back to work for me.. back in bout 5 hours!!!

HHM~~TLB

btw db if ya read this take the time to check the post from the time you left last night. we went a lil crazy with pic ballbusting!! good times!!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 11, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Nice to hear that the salvaged seed is popping!!! They are sending you more arent they? if so that is very cool of them...
> any way back to work for me.. back in bout 5 hours!!!
> 
> HHM~~TLB
> ...


 
I'm excited, i'll send you the link to my BB journal later. I'll be posting pics tonight. Yeah they are resending the order!!! Real cool, and they want me to send pics of them finished, they said they may use them for the website!
I'll see ya after work!

 ~~~~TLB~~~~


----------



## goldenchips (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey, great journal, Mary.
I just found it today and im not quite to the end yet .
But i had to jump in quick cause saw one of those digital microscopes on ebay
new in box usb connects to computer has from 3x to 200x mag 43 bucks like 6 hours left


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

goldenchips said:


> Hey, great journal, Mary.
> I just found it today and im not quite to the end yet .
> But i had to jump in quick cause saw one of those digital microscopes on ebay
> new in box usb connects to computer has from 3x to 200x mag 43 bucks like 6 hours left


Glad to have ya chips!! would love to see a link the the scopes ya found... I did a lil searching and didnt really find what I wanted... If ya do send link I promise I wont bid on it if you are... Peace and welcome to my journal and the riu in general!

HHM~~TLB


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 11, 2008)

U know im allways lurking... That was crazy funny... Deff. Some good times! Made me day here!.. Lmfao! Too! Many to bump! 

"must read all" !!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 11, 2008)

*btw I'm not a chick!!* "YES SIR"!!!

IF SHE WANTED IT. SHE WOULD JUST TAKE IT... WHILE YUR WERE CRYING!

THIS SHOULD GET U ALL BANNED!...............BUT SHOULD I BE THINKING!

MOTORBOAT...................."""






???

MUST SHOWER "NOW"!!!


----------



## bfq (Aug 11, 2008)

it was me who took the bus to the sex club... my bad


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

lol well damn bfq ya didnt have to leave db like this --------------------------------------------------


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 11, 2008)

hahahaha his fucken pants are down too


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

That is how db rolls!! pants down bottle up!!! lol 
but fo real growman if ya wanna see a real journal check him out!! here are the links.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/56007-applejuice-its-not-just-baby.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/64550-dirtbags-green-thumb-wait-thats.html

HHM~~TLB


----------



## bfq (Aug 11, 2008)

he got himself into it, he can get himself out of it.... sides, i was curled up in the alley out of frame myself


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 11, 2008)

already subscribed man  thanks anyway, he told me all bout the apple juice,
working on pictures in my journal right now, will be up in a sec


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

bfq said:


> he got himself into it, he can get himself out of it.... sides, i was curled up in the alley out of frame myself


well I guess I cant blame ya!! But what where you planning on doing with this?


----------



## bfq (Aug 11, 2008)

was gonna find out once and for all if you were a chick or not


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

Feed it to the pumpking buddy!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 11, 2008)

You asked for it hhm. VV


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

Well I do like hotdogs, but I perfer jergens are astro lube to be honest!!! uh got a feeling I will catch hell on that one


----------



## bfq (Aug 11, 2008)

you aint catching NOTHING from me


----------



## bfq (Aug 11, 2008)

cept maybe a contact high


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

I can deal with that!!! Nice to see you here for a bit, ya company leave??


----------



## bfq (Aug 11, 2008)

nah, they are just out for a bit... managed to sneak a harvest off... have about a half ounce (hopefully more) hanging to dry in one of the large desk drawers i have... every now and again i catch a whiff LOL


----------



## bfq (Aug 11, 2008)

guess i should point out that the smell from my plants is VERY light... kind of amazes me since it is a very sticky and hashy strain... i was always of the impression that hashy plants STUNK cause in the past the ones i grew were very very stinky... i miss the heavy smell, but i sure am thankful.

the grow and the harvest have both remained undetected... been hanging for 3 days now... should hit the jar right after she leaves LOL


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 11, 2008)

road trip to DB's !!! lets roll!!









~~~TLB~~~


----------



## bfq (Aug 11, 2008)

that's fuckin hilarious, b w LOL

ok, back to hiding i go... checked the ladies out before the company returns... all is good and i definitely learned a lot about my grow and clones... mostly, i am happy with what i learned... cept the part where i had it reaffirmed that CFL's suck for flower... the two plants that were due to harvest suffered from the lights being too far away (to prevent burning) and the buds are all strung out... if i had HID this would have been no problem at all to leave alone as much as i have.

i only lost 3 clones as well... and i am pretty sure i could have saved them if i even tried... wasnt too worried because i retired a mother and produced about 10x more clones than i needed.... also learned how to make my jiffy plugs work MUCH more reliably than in the past... this was an EXCELLENT shake down cruise for sure!

peace out and smoke till you drop!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 11, 2008)

You invited me, so here I am! Ta da!

*pokes you as you stand in the corner* 

DAMN! I thought you were a chick! I'm outta here...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 12, 2008)

That was way to funny... The wife say the hole thing pumpkin and all. And said that we should be locked up... And left the room laughing her ass off.!!! Man that was a good one.

But kalbasa does have that curve in it.!!!

@bw the pic is missing, cant see anything on this end for the db roadtrip post.!!! ??? Db.~tlb! 

again i will smile for the day. Thank you!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 12, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> That was way to funny... The wife say the hole thing pumpkin and all. And said that we should be locked up... And left the room laughing her ass off.!!! Man that was a good one.
> 
> But kalbasa does have that curve in it.!!!
> 
> ...


 
There ya go DB!

~~~TLB~~~


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

H.H.M what's up with you bro..how's the girl's looking after you choped thare head's off..so cool that's going to0 be nice not have to bye weed..da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 12, 2008)

the canned ones are doing fine I guess... first time through this... My third plant feels like it is pretty much ready to jar up.. probably going to handle that tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 12, 2008)

a lil trip down memory lane while we wait for these lil to get ready to be smoked! 


Remember this lil new born??










everybody playing together in their new playground!









then christmass came early for the girls and they got a upgrade on their playground!








they sooo loved their new digs!









growing out of their training bras into the real shoulder boulder holders! what a proud day it was!!








sooo bushy!! a beautiful thing to watch happen!! 








ahhhh I just love family photos!!


HHM~~TLB


----------



## gangstaxskata (Aug 12, 2008)

NICE MAYN ALWAYS GOOD TO TRAVEL THAT ROAd ONCE IN AWHILE


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

Im gonna put my last plant in jars this afternoon. It took about a week longer to dry than the other two did, but it has reacted diffrently to almost everything in this grow.. Ill post with pics.


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 13, 2008)

You mean there's more???????
Can't wait!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

I just went to the grow room to start clipping the last hanging plant. I gave the buds a lil squeeze and they still feel a lil spongy, and the stems dont have the snap they had yesterday. I didnt check but maybe two stems yesterday. Im thinking they can go a lil longer... having never done this before Im not completly sure that I am making the right desicion but Im sure that yall will point me in the right direction if I need it..

HHM~~TLB


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 13, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I just went to the grow room to start clipping the last hanging plant. I gave the buds a lil squeeze and they still feel a lil spongy, and the stems dont have the snap they had yesterday. I didnt check but maybe two stems yesterday. Im thinking they can go a lil longer... having never done this before Im not completly sure that I am making the right desicion but Im sure that yall will point me in the right direction if I need it..
> 
> HHM~~TLB


hell yeah man!!!! Go with your gut homie!!!

~~~TLB~~~


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 13, 2008)

IS THEM PIC'S from this harvest or did you start a new one...da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Aug 13, 2008)

they are from his first grow doc How did everything go with your piggy landlord


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> IS THEM PIC'S from this harvest or did you start a new one...da plantDOC


That was just a lil trip down memory lane doc... Kinda slow without much to show at this stage so I was taking a lil trip down memory lane.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

I just smoked a joint from each plant that I have jarred up, they didnt have much smell in the jar, but when I ground it had a very nice smell.. The joint burned nice and even only had to relight when it was left alone for a good minute.. Not much taste not bad or harsh but not the strong taste I would like to have, Im sure that will come with the cure. the high is a Nice lofty heady high.. crept a bit also.. been nice an high a good hour for now. Im very happy with this! very proud!! Thanks to all of you have helped me along the way with great advise and encouragment! The tlb pops another cherry!!!

HHM~~TLB


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad to hear it HH, it only gets better from here


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea tet, Im looking forward to continuing my education!! if only school had been so much fun!!! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 13, 2008)

We'd all have doctorate degree's,LOL


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

lol career students for sure!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad to hear its a good stone!! Better than what it came from eh?

Just think how much better it will be in a few weeks!!

~~~TLB~~~


----------



## jointluver (Aug 13, 2008)

I stopped at page 61, and that's all i needed to see.
You are doing a great job!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks joint!! I appreciate the kind words


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 13, 2008)

hey so it looks like ima be moving to homestead what part ddo you live in again?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Glad to hear its a good stone!! Better than what it came from eh?
> 
> Just think how much better it will be in a few weeks!!
> 
> ~~~TLB~~~


I cant wait man!!! Ill have some when ya go to HOB!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> hey so it looks like ima be moving to homestead what part ddo you live in again?


Actually man Im not in fla! I think you are thinking of pigpen.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 13, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I cant wait man!!! Ill have some when ya go to HOB!!


 
I can't wait!! It's gonna be kinda interesting to put a face to the name!

So how long are you planning on cureing?

~~~TLB~~~~


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

I dunno, I keep all my smoke in jars anyway... Ill quit burping the jars daily when they retain the smell.. as far as the face to the name. short lil fat ugly fucker!! no joke! lol


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 13, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> as far as the face to the name. short lil fat ugly fucker!! no joke! lol


LOL. . . .Nice!!! So you'll be easy to spot! HAHAHA

I keep all my shit in Baby food jars!

~~TLB~~


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 13, 2008)

I bet you can make a mean mess of videls


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 13, 2008)

I think it helps to have some sort of dysfunction, for riding the BUS.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 13, 2008)

I think your closing on me.
Marijuana Growing - vBExperience Ranking

Why do you have so many listings ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I think it helps to have some sort of dysfunction, for riding the BUS.


INdeed!! the dysfunction adds the spice!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I dunno, I keep all my smoke in jars anyway... Ill quit burping the jars daily when they retain the smell.. as far as the face to the name. short lil fat ugly fucker!! no joke! lol


 HEY that so fucking funny...lil short fat fucker...whare do you do come up with this shit..lol..lol..so is the cannains getiing it's taste back yet...or dose it have that green taste still...sometime's i have notes that same strain's get thare taste back sooner...like the sativa i think cure's better..maybe it has somethink the do with sativa are not as compacked as say like a kush..indica...so cvool HHM...hope you have good luck with da cure!!!.. da plantDOC


----------



## ak47smokeda187 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yo I'm Know At This. Yo Can any one tell me how to make a post...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I think your closing on me.
> Marijuana Growing - vBExperience Ranking
> 
> Why do you have so many listings ??



I dunno... weird aint it..


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 14, 2008)

heyy i got a new grow going gonna make a cabinet into a good cab,

you would happen to have any seeds i can pay you for do you???


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

Got everything cleaned up in there ??

Whens construction start ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

cleanup is this weekend, construction starts next weekend!! if Im not to busy from work..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

The bus might want to make a stop here.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/99465-holly-sh-t-did-really.html

Need help cleaning up HH??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

yea tet when can ya make it here. actually i would rather your help on the rebuild!! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

It was a girl down on all fours in a small bikini,cleaning up the mess,rear view, edited, bummer.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

damn, feeding my fat face I missed it!!!! bummer.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

this is funny shit, watch it to the end for the payoff...
SpikedHumor.com » Young Punk » SpikedHumor.com


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

You got KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT, he walked right in to it, splat.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

yea he did!! deserved every knuckle to!!!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 14, 2008)

Daaaammmm!!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

[email protected] pp

HHM~~TLB


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

I watch a lot of MMA, that guy should have jump on top of him, and started dropping some elbows.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 14, 2008)

If I had 1 wish right now it would be that I natrually could see the crystals close up. really zoom in on that shit.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

lol its driving you crazy isint it pig


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey tet, have ya had a chance to watch cung lee yet?


----------



## pigpen (Aug 14, 2008)

Bro I cant stop I swear Im like a bug going to the light I just cant stop looking. Not sure if this is healthy lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

You been taking acid PP ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

lol its probably not, but being healthy is highly over rated! I personly have never been able to get that healthy shit down!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 14, 2008)

nope just really stoned looking at my plants. I really dont smoke that often mabie a 1/8th a month but when i get stoned I "GET STONED" lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 14, 2008)

FUCK YA AM NOT HEALTHY...and am used to it..i know that i will never be healthy...if you looked at me i dont look sick but that b-cuz if you see me out of my house then i must be feeling ok..well i do go to treatment..da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

How are your plants looking doc??


Piggie, I never would have guessed such a light weight!! jk Cheap date though!! lol

and tet maybe ya missed my earlier post, have you had a chance to watch cung lee fight?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> How are your plants looking doc??
> 
> 
> Piggie, I never would have guessed such a light weight!! jk Cheap date though!! lol
> ...


No I have not,is it on youtube ??

What up, DOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

He might be, didnt use to, but he has had a few fights for strikefoce that aired on nbc like 2 in the morning.. He is a pretty impressive fighter!! Just cant really get a chance to see him fight against good compatition. shame but ufc has pretty much the best of the best, but talk is he may sign a contract with them. that would put him up against bj penn, which would be a epic fight... btw did you see bj challange gsp sat night?? crazy lil hawiann.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

I missed that, you watch WEC ?? smaller guys, but very good.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

check it out tet Cung Le - Strike Force USA

did you just get that elite banner, or am I high and have always been looking at it??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

Yea I like the wec, faber is a lil beast!! I also like strike force, show xc, and affliction put on a pretty good pay perveiw.. but with the exception of fador the fighters they had where all 3+ losers in the ufc who had lost their contracts..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

Just right now, guess they got my money order.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

ive been lazy, did ya have to go to the bank for the international money order? or does like a circle k or 7 11 sell em?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

NBC has it now


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

Corner liquor store, 25 cents.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

what afliction?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

strike force, never heard of it.
not sure we have it in the west.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

I wanna get one, but the problems that E has had is kinda making me leary.. riu shut down pettybs thread where he was looking for a solution.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

That was weird, only sent $20


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

well its actually a split off from show xc, when cbs bought show xc from showtime nbc bought the rights to air old strikeforce fights, so that is what is really being shown there. at least I think that is how that went down, could be talking out of my ass right now!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

yea it was, but what ya gonna do... Im just gonna see how things roll here for a while.. still my fav spot. I checked out skunkskool where e went to and its pretty cool, plenty of cool growers but I just cant seem to really figure out how to transverse my way through that thing.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

so are the elite fourms as empty as they look??


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

yep, I was just looking.
Well there's some equipment for sale.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

I actually have some stuff I need to put in there.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL 
PP Is a light wait!!! Better "practice" for a couple weeks if you ever plan on coming out this way!!! LOL

I feel you on the crystals bro! I'm starting to get them on the leaves but only right next to the bud site. 

 ~~TLB


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I actually have some stuff I need to put in there.


 
Whatcha got?

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

some lights, and areo tubs..


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey awesome grow man, just lookin at this thread! Nice! Abut the Bubble bag though. 280$$? Holy Crap. You can pick up a Bubble Hash Bag on ebay for BUBBLE HASH BAGS 4 BAGS 5 GALLON - eBay (item 320284347087 end time Aug-17-08 19:08:39 PDT) for WAY Cheaper! And looks like a good one too..And only 68.99! Thought anybody that did not have one might want to look here! 

Keep Growin!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for stopping in van! I checked out e-bay before I bought mine, but couldnt find a 8 bag (which I have now decided I wont use all 8 again) and what I did see there didnt look all that great a quality. but since then that could have changed!


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 14, 2008)

so what qualifies someone to become elite?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> so what qualifies someone to become elite?



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> some lights, and areo tubs..


What kinda lights you looking to get rid of?


And GM you gotta send some cash and depending on how much you spend says how long your elite.

 ~~TLB


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 14, 2008)

Right on, but why wont you use the 8 bag kit again? I got some burmese flowering right now 4 out of 5 girls too! Bout 14 days into it its lookin sick!! Anyways Awesome grow i hope my ladies turn out as Good as yours!!! 

Laterz


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

600 watt hps, posibly swithcable ballast, not sure but will before I am ready to sell.. I have 2 that I will be getting rid of, 3 but someone has dibs on one.. have bulbs with them as well.. oh yea and never used...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Right on, but why wont you use the 8 bag kit again? I got some burmese flowering right now 4 out of 5 girls too! Bout 14 days into it its lookin sick!! Anyways Awesome grow i hope my ladies turn out as Good as yours!!!
> 
> Laterz



Well I hope they are even better than mine! your in the right place to get all the help you can hope for to get them top quality! as far as the 8 bags, just didnt produce enough to make it worth separating the grades.. its still so good cant really tell enough of a diffrence to cut the amount down so much..


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 14, 2008)

Mmmmmm, tempting. .tempting. . . . . i'll have to talk to the wifey and see what she thinks! 

i would use that to flower and get a conversion bulb for my 400w. . . hmmmm, you got me thinking here HHM. 

damn. . . .

 ~~TLB


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah this looks like an awesome Thread cuz theres alot of info on this site and i have learned alot. My first grow yay. Doing better now that i have all the tools and lots more knowledge after having this site. I will post some pics in my gallery so i dont clog up your thread.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

well there may not be a need for a conversion bulb with that setup.. I actually think that the ballast is swithcable so you can use hps or mh in em.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Yeah this looks like an awesome Thread cuz theres alot of info on this site and i have learned alot. My first grow yay. Doing better now that i have all the tools and lots more knowledge after having this site. I will post some pics in my gallery so i dont clog up your thread.


No worries man, post pic if ya like! You have landed in the TLB, we are good folk and welcome strangers! so long as they are a lil strange! I incourage you to start a journal though, just posting your daily activities and what your plants are doing will give people the help they need to really help you! but feel free to post pics of your plants here! IM basicly done with this grow and will be starting a new thread soon so you will not be in my way at all here... feel free to +rep any thread that you find that you like! 

HHM~~TLB


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ya sounds good. How do you +rep ? I'm a NOOB. LoL Gotta start somewhere though right?


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 14, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Ya sounds good. How do you +rep ? I'm a NOOB. LoL Gotta start somewhere though right?


Click the scales at the top right of this post, right something cute and sassy, leave your name and hit ok!

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

and look at the bottom of the control panal to see the rep points you have received.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

wait till you chop those 96 babies, then you'll be putting those BB through their paces.


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 14, 2008)

Right on man thanks for the help. Never even messed with any of that stuff. LoL. Cant wait to chop my four girls...mmmmm 

Latez


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

yea Im not looking foward to the harvest there... and i plan on having one prety fn regulary before to long.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

ya gotta get us some pics up van! We here at the riu are whores for porn!!! in other words we love pics of plants!! especialy tasty bud shot!!! We like seeing other folks setups to!! so get us some pics soon man!! blazin has been known to bite when he doesnt get his porn!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> ya gotta get us some pics up van! We here at the riu are whores for porn!!! in other words we love pics of plants!! especialy tasty bud shot!!! We like seeing other folks setups to!! so get us some pics soon man!!* blazin has been known to bite when he doesnt get his porn!*


 
It's true too!!!

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

god I hope this isnt real!!!!! How to Untangle Headphones


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

I wonder how they smell ??


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> god I hope this isnt real!!!!! How to Untangle Headphones


Wow....what the fuck.....uhhhhh......lol.....where do you find this shit?

LOL

 ~~TLB


----------



## bfq (Aug 15, 2008)

*this comment has been moderated by the luser for the sake of mankind (and lunch)*

hey, hothouse, if you talk to the person we were talking about the other day, ask them to check their PM's, please.

and speaking of smell, your buds have been jarred for a couple days... they getting to smell more like they should or what?

and didja notice the stems being hollow like we discussed many Moons ago?


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> god I hope this isnt real!!!!! How to Untangle Headphones


 
WOW MARY that's one of the most fuck up thing's i have seen in a long time..and only you would be abal to find a vid like that...that's so funny...lol..lol..da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

bfq said:


> *this comment has been moderated by the luser for the sake of mankind (and lunch)*
> 
> hey, hothouse, if you talk to the person we were talking about the other day, ask them to check their PM's, please.
> 
> ...


ya gonna have to remind me who where speaking of the other day... If it was db he let me know he was gonna be out of comision for a lil bit.. if not him hit me up with a pm..


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 15, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


 

so you have to pay them in order for them to make you elite


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

growman3666 said:


> so you have to pay them in order for them to make you elite


yup here is the link that will tell you all about it..
Marijuana Growing - Announcements in Forum : Support


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

You like Pink Floyd ?? This is my fav. version of 'Mother'
YouTube - Pink Floyd The Wall - Mother


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

yea mine to! love that movie!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

Fellow tlb! post some of your porn in the tlb group! lets show off what we grow there!


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, ealier in the week i posted a few pics of this plant on a thread that i started and they have develped alot more over the past few days, Some said it was hermie but more said they were female calyx's that had not shot hairs yet, i had 1 male and i already killed it it had clusters of balls all over it. Did not really look anything like this one, i need an opinion cuz i have 3 other def FEMS and i dont want them to get pollinated by a HERMIE!! Let me know what you think. Thanks!!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Hey everyone, ealier in the week i posted a few pics of this plant on a thread that i started and they have develped alot more over the past few days, Some said it was hermie but more said they were female calyx's that had not shot hairs yet, i had 1 male and i already killed it it had clusters of balls all over it. Did not really look anything like this one, i need an opinion cuz i have 3 other def FEMS and i dont want them to get pollinated by a HERMIE!! Let me know what you think. Thanks!!!!


 THE FIRST ONE IS A MALE AND 2 IS A FEMAIL AND 3 IS A FEMALE AND 4 IS A MAIL...da plantDOC


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats all the same plant!!! So its a hermie??? Damn it!!! Are you for sure??? I should move it soon huh??


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow see now you know..i thout it was 4 plant's..get rid of it..it happens bro good luck...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Thats all the same plant!!! So its a hermie??? Damn it!!! Are you for sure??? I should move it soon huh??


deff herm bro!!! Kill the bastard!!! Unless you want to try and get some female seeds... but you will lose a lot thc production.. me personally I kill herms!! violently if possible!~


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

yo doc, time to empty your pm box again!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

COOL THANK'S H.H.M like i said.. you gye's tell me when it full...thank's man!!!da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok I know have all three plants in jars to cure! Guess Im pretty much finished with my first grow!! Im pretty proud of this first run and cant wait to improve on it!! Thank god for the tlb krewe! I never could have had the success Ive had without you guys!!! Here are the pics of the last plant bout to be jarred and the final product of all three! Ill be weighing everything in a couple of weeks I guess.. any way lets try to take some guesses! Ill have a prize for closes to over and closes to under!!



























HHM~~TLB


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks like you did very well. Good job, Keep on growing.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Looks like you did very well. Good job, Keep on growing.


Thanks for stopping by Chiceh! not sure I will ever quit growing now!! started so I could make sure I had good bud, but found that I really enjoy growing!! didnt count on that!! Next grow with new room setup coming in about 3 weeks!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

You damn should be PROUD of that, killer harvest, gotta be one of the best first-timer grows ever, get-on HH.

Wait, I think your another sand-bagger, like Mared.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Thanks for stopping by Chiceh! not sure I will ever quit growing now!! started so I could make sure I had good bud, but found that I really enjoy growing!! didnt count on that!! Next grow with new room setup coming in about 3 weeks!


YOUR HOOKED too late for you.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2008)

It's in your blood now, don't fight it, lol.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 15, 2008)

You are a lucky man! That looks beautiful and that would be a glorious thing to see in the pantry!

I'm guessing 12.86oz dry...!!!


 ~~ TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> YOUR HOOKED too late for you.





Chiceh said:


> It's in your blood now, don't fight it, lol.



Damn right Im hooked!! And no way Im going to fight it!! I love it!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

ya so mutch on you chilling out you shoud am not going to tell you to keep growing..i think everyone shoud if they are not legal..so ya good luck on the cure man...so how mutch did you think you got i know it's hard to tell but...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> I'm guessing 12.86oz dry...!!!
> 
> 
> ~~ TLB


Man that would be great!!! but seems unlikely from 3 plants! but Im going with your guesstimate for now! cause I like it!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> ya so mutch on you chilling out you shoud am not going to tell you to keep growing..i think everyone shoud if they are not legal..so ya good luck on the cure man...so how mutch did you think you got i know it's hard to tell but...da plantDOC


Yea I hear ya man! but hell I figure if somthing was going to happen beyond the customs letter it would have. at least I hope it would have! as far as how much man I really dont know but I would say at the VERY least 5 oz


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

I will say you got 8oz thare but that's just a guess..good job..wow did the coler change on the bud's...


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 15, 2008)

damn hhm, thats one badass first harvest bro. keep on tokin and keep on growing.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

That's 10 Zs easy.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 15, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Man that would be great!!! but seems unlikely from 3 plants! but Im going with your guesstimate for now! cause I like it!!!


I really think so, what size *volume* are those jars?
And what are these so called prizes? But for real i was figuring 1.5 a big jar, little under an Oz the mid jars, and like half for the little ones!



TetraHyC said:


> That's 10 Zs easy.


I'm saying, i think he atleast got 3-4 from the last plant!!



 ~~TLB


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

ya probaley is but it hard to tell how compacked it is or if it's fluffy..like a sativa is..
some weed look so fluffy..1 oz look's like 3 oz's..so look's are diseaveing...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

Un jarito

100grams in this one, 80%indica, not packed in at all.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> I really think so, what size *volume* are those jars? the large ones are a gallon, mid quart, small pint.
> And what are these so called prizes? just gonna have to wait and see!
> 
> But for real i was figuring 1.5 a big jar, little under an Oz the mid jars, and like half for the little ones!
> ...





da plantDOC said:


> ya probaley is but it hard to tell how compacked it is or if it's fluffy..like a sativa is..
> some weed look so fluffy..1 oz look's like 3 oz's..so look's are diseaveing...da plantDOC


the one bud I took out to test, was what I thought just might be enough for a small joint and turned out to be enough for three good joints.. so I guess its pretty compact.




TetraHyC said:


> Un jarito
> 
> 100grams in this one, 80%indica, not packed in at all.


man looking at those pics I may have a hell of a lot more than I thought I would...

Im gonna have to weigh it all up tom!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

I like to weigh my jars empty, then I can watch whats happening during the cure.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I like to weigh my jars empty, then I can watch whats happening during the cure.


I think my jars are probably to heavy for my digi scale, but maybe not for my tripple beam.. we will find out tomorrow.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

Like Christmas Eve, won't sleep a wink


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 15, 2008)

Im smoking enough to at least make sure if Im not asleep Ill be to high to know it!!! lol


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 15, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Im smoking enough to at least make sure if Im not asleep Ill be to high to know it!!! lol



hahah nice, thats how i was when i harvested


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

tet we really do live here dont we? lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Home sweet, cyber home.

Like that little boy said after Katrina its "P-D-FULL.
You remember that kid ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

nah, I dont remember him.. but I didnt have electricity for 3 weeks after katrina so I missed a lot! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

No power for 3 weeks, what did you do ??
Sit around with you thumb up your @ss ??
Wonder what all the growers did around there, buy a generator at any price I bet.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

I did a lot of couch hoping! it sucked and it was fucking hot!!! I worked a whole lot basicly cause there was not much else to do... katrina is why I have all my equip!! going out for a haircut, Ill be back in a couple of hours to weigh all my shit!!!!!


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 16, 2008)

Those nugs look so fucking tasty! AWESOME work my friend..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks dr...............


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

i will put my guesstimate at 8 ounces.

no matter what you do get though, no shame in your first grow at all! well done, hothouse!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

I SAID 81/2 OZ'S...but who know's..it hard to say from a pic..it cant tell you how hard or wet..it is so it very hard to guess..but ya that's just my..guess but who am i..lol..lol...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't know if any of you guys have seen this ??
YouTube - GRASS - The History of Marijuana - part 1
Real good.

Look at this guy in the federal study, the doctor got him stoned off his ass, I want a 55gal drum of that drink.
Its at time index 7:45, part 4.
Right after Sonny Bono,LOL
YouTube - GRASS - The History of Marijuana - part 4

Is guy is STONED RETARDED.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I don't know if any of you guys have seen this ??
> YouTube - GRASS - The History of Marijuana - part 1
> Real good.
> 
> ...


I watched all of em. My favorite is the kids who get high and decide to open glass soda bottles by breaking the tops off. Then they're drinking them with blood running all over their faces. I almost fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

Durring the year that florida got hit 2 hurricanes hit within 30 miles of my house both times first time no school or power for 2 weeks second time only a week. It sucked but we did have a generator. I would be willing to bet the worst thing about Katrina was the smell. Imagine what the supwerdome had to smell like probly makes u gag a little


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok i just pulled this up 5 min ago. Im freaking out cause I dont know what i would do if we lost power only for a couple days. wont let me post a picture so go to this link http://www.weather.com/maps/news/atlstorm6/projectedpath_large.html?from=hp_main_maps


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

things where pretty rank pp for sure!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

What did you pull up ?? the covers, over your head ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok the weights are in!!!

I weighed all this up on my tripple beam, just to much for my lil digi!


ok plant one, I refered to as abused

9 days curing -- 122.0 grams

plant two I called spice

8 days curing -- 130.5

and plant three, I called cheese (because of smell not genetics)

19 hours curing --194.5 grams


total from first grow of 3 plants 447.0 grams!


Ok so I know the weights will shrink a bit but I am super surprised at the weights even with that in mind! The cheese is smelling incredible and got me and 3 heavy smoking freinds VERY high while we where weighing it up. and long lasting! Even tasted great when the other plants had a grassy taste first hours into cure. one proud rookie! Cant wait to this again!

kiss-assI kiss the ass of riu and the tlb for getting me here!! I play a good robot!


HHM~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> What did you pull up ?? the covers, over your head ??



no man I was talking about NO after the storm! lol I do enjoy the occasional dutch oven though!! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah buddy, SWEET.
Pound, just short


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

yea man shocker!!!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

thats fucking amazing man so thats almost exactly a pound!!!! God you are going to be high forever but noing hothouse it will be gone by this weekend =)


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

How many lights did you use ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

pigpen said:


> thats fucking amazing man so thats almost exactly a pound!!!! God you are going to be high forever but noing hothouse it will be gone by this weekend =)


 Lol it will be gone quickly, but Im not letting out till it has cured a bit longer!! I want to associate great bud from the get go! try and keep the bar high for myself! 



TetraHyC said:


> How many lights did you use ??


two 600w


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

Well guys we are busy alwayse talking about how to grow the green. But whats every 1s faverat way to smoke it. Im a bong man cant. put some ice in the JB and im good to go. Tetra sounds like a joint man to me


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Hurricane season must suck for you guys, every year, we just get a big-ass earthquake like every 10 years,if that.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Been using the shit out of my 'Jack Herer' pipe, works killer, best pipe I ever used.

Ice bong, very nice PP, I know you have the killer hardware.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

to be honest with you before katrina, a huricane ment a great reason to get drunk with your [email protected]! of course I was younger also, but I have never (obviously) ever seen anything like katrina!!!!! Where I didnt use to realy worry about huricanes I am fucking scared to death of them!!!!! we have one like that come close Im ditching everything and getting the fuck out here!!! prolly move to the northwest!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

Actually in high school they were bad ass. We never had to make the days up. In Florida they set asside a week like the north does for snow days. Lots of people had hurricane partys. it was kinda relaxing without power but wasnt 2 bad.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> to be honest with you before katrina, a huricane ment a great reason to get drunk with your [email protected]! of course I was younger also, but I have never (obviously) ever seen anything like katrina!!!!! Where I didnt use to realy worry about huricanes I am fucking scared to death of them!!!!! we have one like that come close Im ditching everything and getting the fuck out here!!! prolly move to the northwest!


 haha exactly!!!! 
god its 6.35 on a sat what am i going to do with my life 2night


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 16, 2008)

damn thats a shitload of bud hhm, again, awesome first harvest bro.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Well guys we are busy alwayse talking about how to grow the green. But whats every 1s faverat way to smoke it. Im a bong man cant. put some ice in the JB and im good to go. Tetra sounds like a joint man to me


I go back and forth, Im a smoke nerd, so I have everything from a volcano vap (not fav but good) to naked papers. but mostly I smoke my lil bubbler! I love it.. like to mix in a joint every now and then but only the cellulose papers!

this is my standard smoker!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Actually in high school they were bad ass. We never had to make the days up. In Florida they set asside a week like the north does for snow days. Lots of people had hurricane partys. it was kinda relaxing without power but wasnt 2 bad.


yea andrew hit yall hard!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Bubbler, has H2O in there ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> damn thats a shitload of bud hhm, again, awesome first harvest bro.


thanks Jay! Im pretty pumped!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Bubbler, has H2O in there ??


yes sir..............


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

I like. I need to take a look around the head shop, been a while.

So the vape is ok, I don't think I'd like it,I like to choke and cough.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

a lil bump for the doc



hothousemary said:


> Ok the weights are in!!!
> 
> I weighed all this up on my tripple beam, just to much for my lil digi!
> 
> ...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

It amazes me how much material you can incinerate with just a pipe.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I like. I need to take a look around the head shop, been a while.
> 
> So the vape is ok, I don't think I'd like it,I like to choke and cough.


when I first smoked one I loved it, its fucking great for party smoking and really does get you higher. but I think you lose taste (which is one of my favorite things in smoking) and I just prefer a lil sherlock style bubbler! A lot of my freinds love the vap! its a great way to smoke! just not my fav


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

So you like the Cheese, good, I got that Chunky Cheese can't wait to try it.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

this is my daily hot house


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

so out of three plant's your looking at a lb...WoW that's all i got to say...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

@tet

yea it is a great strain. Im not 100% sure that is what I have.. but I have had it in the past and is amoung the seeds I have in my bagseed collection. but I have like over 100 in that collection and wasnt smart enough to label them so cant realy say for sure that it is 
anything other than unknown.. but all signs point to cheese!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

piggie that is my style right there! Im on my 5th bubbler. they either break or I find one i like just a lil better... this one has by my side for a good year now.

yea doc I am blown away!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

Have you had the cheese in the past...oH and it not that i dont want join that thing..am stuipd i could not figer out how to..i know you told me how but like i said am not comp savy..lol...but grate job..H.H.M..da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Have you had the cheese in the past...oH and it not that i dont want join that thing..am stuipd i could not figer out how to..i know you told me how but like i said am not comp savy..lol...but grate job..H.H.M..da plantDOC


yea I smoke a good bit of bigbudda cheese at the 06 cannibus cup and had a lb of it here at home..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

farve looks good first play!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

I posted this in my SG,I'll post it here too.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/99658-usb-micro-scopes.html


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I posted this in my SG,I'll post it here too.
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/99658-usb-micro-scopes.html


I had to order that!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

$70 is more like it, $200 no way, people just CAN"T pay what they used to.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

I hear ya!!! that seemed like deal


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

HEY T are you going to pic one up..that will be cool...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

I think so, a lot of fun for $70.
I'm negotiating, gotta go pick-up some chinese right now,LOL


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

Ill take some lo mein!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

fuck farve its all about Garard. and jones drew. Not looking so good in the 1st half


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

yea not at all.. hasnt looked good since sack in first series... saints looking avarage at best also.....


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

THE FOOTBALL WAR'S I SEE... AM A PAT'S PERSON MESELF...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

My team is the Chefs,they suck.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

saints and lsu tigers for me... Hoping for big things from both!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

on to olympics tonight for me now though.. get high and watch people do things that would make my lungs explode!!!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

Hope you are looking forward to the beating UF is going to take to them. be purring like a house cat lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

yea I dont think so piggie!!! uf is tiger bait!!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

tiger bait sounds gay we all know the real saying is GATOR BAIT!!! lol


----------



## henyvinny (Aug 16, 2008)

like yo set up im a first time grower any advace for me


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

we shall see my freind!!! I would be willing to bet you a oz of my shit to a oz of your shit that the tigers will stomp their ass!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

henyvinny said:


> like yo set up im a first time grower any advace for me


well what are you planning on doing and what material do you already have?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

hey piggie we play uf on oct 11 in gainsville...


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

THAT'S BIG WORD'S BRO..OZ FOR AND OZ..SWEET..da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

holy shit hothouse thats freaky the other night I was thinking I wonder if he would wana bet a OZ now on the game awsome man you are on 1 OZ to the winner


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

is that 1 oz of what you grew or dose that matter...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

lol Im confident in my tigers!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

No welchers

Spideys back


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

gotta be grow doc! makes it easier to give up a oz of my baby! I know it goes to good hands if I lose and im proud!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

thats right tet, I brought em out just in case piggie pulled some funny buisness


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

Hell I say we make it 2 OZ this is why Im confidant


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

Im bout to pack a bowl of the cheese, I wish you guys where sitting here in my living room so I could share this with yall!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

lol lets not get crazy pigs, thats $900 dollars worth.. I lose that would really hurt, and its in gainsville.. Im sure we will win but damn! lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

HEY CAN YOU PULL OUT A NICE BUT OUT OF THE JAR SO I CAN SEE IT UP CLOSE..IT HARD TO SEE IT IN A JAR...da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

2 oz is only 600
300 a oz for decent


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

pigpen said:


> 2 oz is only 600
> 300 a oz for decent


Not here my freind!! Ive seen train wreck go for 600 a oz


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> HEY CAN YOU PULL OUT A NICE BUT OUT OF THE JAR SO I CAN SEE IT UP CLOSE..IT HARD TO SEE IT IN A JAR...da plantDOC


yea sure doc, not sure how good the pic will be. I have to trick it to work since the flash broke... give me about twenty min and Ill post a pic of the bud.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

Ya 900 for 2 oz that's crazy..i would rather be sick...then spend that


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

well really two oz would usally go for about 800 but really good bud cured properly can easlily go for 450 a oz


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow well i guess if i had the 900 to spend on weed i would...well thare is nothon but shwag hear all the time...is thare shwag thare also..h.h..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Cup Cars anyone ??

Kyle Bush is my driver.

Toyota is my manufacturer.

Gibbs is my team.

WHAT'S UP ??


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

I just spent the better part of today reading this thread from start to finish. This was a great read. I feel like I know a few of you. I was excited to watch the plants grow from seedlings to adulthood. I felt bad for you when you found the two males and had to go hide the bodies. lol I held my breath when you got the letter in the mail about customs taking your seeds. I felt great joy when you learned to master your camera and give us the porn shots and finally pure joy (and a spattering of envy) seeing the final harvest sitting in the shiny Mason jars. Ahhhhh what a climax! I can't wait to see your next grow. Good job!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

nascar not so much.. I watch but really dont know much.. like cars go boom


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

Ya i love nascar


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> I just spent the better part of today reading this thread from start to finish. This was a great read. I feel like I know a few of you. I was excited to watch the plants grow from seedlings to adulthood. I felt bad for you when you found the two males and had to go hide the bodies. lol I held my breath when you got the letter in the mail about customs taking your seeds. I felt great joy when you learned to master your camera and give us the porn shots and finally pure joy (and a spattering of envy) seeing the final harvest sitting in the shiny Mason jars. Ahhhhh what a climax! I can't wait to see your next grow. Good job!


thanks my whitetrash friend! im flattered whenever anyone reads the whole journal this late in the game! I appreciate ya checking it out. feel free to hang and bullshit with us!! This is the tlb and we are friendly if not a bit twisted!!

bud pic coming shortly doc


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

YA I WOULD SAY THAT SAME OF US IS A LITTLE MORE THEN TWISTED..LOL..BUT WHARE ALL COOL HEAR WELL I HOPE...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

Here ya go doc!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

Now that's a sticky looking nug!  I can only pray I get some sticky out of my grow too (see powhitetrash grow in the Journals section). This calls for a toke!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

Put a link your signature so its easy for people to check you out! this journal has been the reason I had any success!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

YA I THINK SO TO..I THOUT I WAS OK TILL I MET A FEW OF YOU GYE'S AND HELPED WHITCH IS COOL...da plantDOC


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks. I added the link. 

Yeah, I learned a lot from reading this thread too. I really enjoyed how everyone rallied around you and helped you through every obstacle. What a great bunch of people! Oh, and I nearly died laughing at the po white trash stuff. Which reminds me, here's a shot of me at the biker chick convention this summer. Bahahahahahaha


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

Is that realy you with that biker chick...lol...that's funny..;lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

lmao nice!! I have a pic of tet and pigpen here


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

she is the biker chick doc!!! and I doubt its her.. if it is, granny got balls going out like that!!!! lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

WOW THAT'S THEM NOW I CAN PUT A FACE WITH THE NAME..LOL...COOL...THAT'S FUNNY!!!da plantDOC


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, I is the biker chick. I would never have the guts to go out of the house looking like that, however, if I wore that get-up, I'd probably look like that, minus the white hair, I'm not quite that dang old, though I am a grandma. Bahahahahaha


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

Cool did you just join rollitup!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol well this should be a perfect lil group of people for you then, most of the tlb seems to range from ages of early twenties to 50s.. btw if you are wondering, tlb stands for "the little bus" somthing db and grnman came up with when db was catching a lil hating! he use to refer to himself being on the little bus.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, I'm new to this forum. In fact, I hadn't smoked anything in five years until February of this year. I went back to my hometown for a visit for 10 days. I spent the night with a friend I'd only seen for a couple of hours here and there for the past 15 years. Wouldn't you know, the night I'm there, in walks their friend with a big ass shopping bag full of weed! Before I knew it I was sitting up to the table with a mountain of dank in front of me watching the bong go by. Finally I's couldn't stands it no more and I reached out and took that bong, daring anyone to try and stop me. lol I forgot how much fun getting high was. I quit in order to find a job. I stayed off it cause I want a better job. I decided to stay in my crappy job and go ahead and get high for a while. lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

This is great, another misfit , you'll fit right in here


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> Yeah, I'm new to this forum. In fact, I hadn't smoked anything in five years until February of this year. I went back to my hometown for a visit for 10 days. I spent the night with a friend I'd only seen for a couple of hours here and there for the past 15 years. Wouldn't you know, the night I'm there, in walks their friend with a big ass shopping bag full of weed! Before I knew it I was sitting up to the table with a mountain of dank in front of me watching the bong go by. Finally I's couldn't stands it no more and I reached out and took that bong, daring anyone to try and stop me. lol I forgot how much fun getting high was. I quit in order to find a job. I stayed off it cause I want a better job. I decided to stay in my crappy job and go ahead and get high for a while. lol


I have pretty painless ways around those piss test!! Let me know if ya want some info!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

And I feel right at home with all of you too! Thanks for the welcome!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

glad to have ya! and you can let lil buck know he is welcome in here as well!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lmao nice!! I have a pic of tet and pigpen here


Told ya PP was a pretty boy, nice little piece.
If he don't pay up on his bet I'll let you take it out of his @ss.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

lol nice!!!!! faggots really are fantastic!! man that pic is so funny~!! I have seen many scenes like that in the quarter!! there is a lil think down here called southern decadence its like a gay celebration, Im not sure, but the parade they have is fucking hilarious!! I don't get it, but they sure know how to have fun!!!


----------



## Sears&Roebuck (Aug 16, 2008)

my babies mamah


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

hey she got all dem teef roebuck! she a keeper!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's Mary when he was a boy.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

I just knew there had to be a crowd like this on here somewhere. Just what I've been hoping for. Way cool. You all have made my day/week... 

Oh, I've been meaning to mention that the photos you took when you said your flash wasn't working, were very nice. I thought they were very rich looking, glamour shots.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

I gotta go take care of my girls,I'll have fresh XXX later.

You guy slay me, life short, laugh it up.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

lol yes bud glamour shots! I like that!!! I can just hear the sales pitch now! "when ya just dont have the flash to make that top quality bud porn that you love so much, go glamour shots!"


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

not to fast tet I want ya to wonder how I got this pic of you!!!


----------



## Sears&Roebuck (Aug 16, 2008)

I wish there was a way to take a pic of your growroom showing the nice white light thats actually there instead of it turning into ugly yellow like a cigarette stain


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

Sears&Roebuck said:


> I wish there was a way to take a pic of your growroom showing the nice white light thats actually there instead of it turning into ugly yellow like a cigarette stain


I always just took pics just after the lights went out... I had a green bulb in the room (supposed to not bother ladies while sleeping) and a regular lamp. Just made sure I was quick about taking the pics.. used flash the whole bit.. honestly I didn't see harm done to the plants.. there may be those that disagree but I didn't have any "bad" results due to having done it. the sun itself doesn't just snap off! the light fades slowly...


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

Bahahahahahaha

You guys are a riot! I don't know who you people are, or how old you are, but you have the old school charm of my generation, acceptance and humor. Remind me to show you some of my family pictures. Then you'll know I fit right in.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> Bahahahahahaha
> 
> You guys are a riot! I don't know who you people are, or how old you are, but you have the old school charm of my generation, acceptance and humor. Remind me to show you some of my family pictures. Then you'll know I fit right in.


Just wait till ya get a chance to meet the rest of the krewe!


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

some of us are crotchety and obnoxious... hurry up and pass that bong, hothouse!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

lol bfq out of hiding!!! did ya see my weight post? Im gonna bump it up here...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

I couldnt beleive these results man!!



hothousemary said:


> Ok the weights are in!!!
> 
> I weighed all this up on my tripple beam, just to much for my lil digi!
> 
> ...


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

Here! Take a hit off my doobie. Chill out. lol We're packin' the bong as quick as we can!


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah, i saw that... 15 ounces or is my math fucked? 

sorry my guess was so low... i really just threw a dart... couldnt tell scale on those jars of yours.

and po, i am always chill... even when breaking balls


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

bfq prides himself on his crotchety and obnoxious but he knows his shit as well.. now watch him with the humble bit..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

bfq said:


> yeah, i saw that... 15 ounces or is my math fucked?
> 
> sorry my guess was so low... i really just threw a dart... couldnt tell scale on those jars of yours.
> 
> and po, i am always chill... even when breaking balls


yea man 15.9 just wait till the 96 sog!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

ok ice cream break, yall carry on!


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

where's my reps and blunt in the mail, beeyotch? or you could just send cash 

(sorry, smoked all the humble) MWAHAHAHAHA

seriously though, i am lucky to get about 20 grams from each of my plants with how i do things... so, i obviously cant be all that


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

shit, ice cream would do!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

helped me all the way through!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, the jars threw me at first. Then I realized, "holy crap, those big ones are 1/2 gal jars!" I need a better setup! hehe I have my heart set on filling this big glass jar I have, it's more like a cookie jar, but clear. When I do that I'll be happy. Will be my stash for a long cold winter. 

Anybody got a roach clip?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

bfq said:


> shit, ice cream would do!



its good to!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> Yeah, the jars threw me at first. Then I realized, "holy crap, those big ones are 1/2 gal jars!" I need a better setup! hehe I have my heart set on filling this big glass jar I have, it's more like a cookie jar, but clear. When I do that I'll be happy. Will be my stash for a long cold winter.
> 
> Anybody got a roach clip?


got some hemos right here


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

i wish i could set up a grow like yours again.... these teeny ScrOG grows i am doing are cool and all but they sure arent as impressive as pulling a qp per root ball on average... neighbors are selling their house though 

growing is awfully damn addicting


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

I was pouting cause you all are having ice-cream and I don't have any... then I remembered my popsicles! Wahoo! Frozen sugar water! How powhitetrash is that! Bahahahahaha


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

are they made from Kool-Aid?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

hey bfq you should check out po's grow, I think you can probably add a lot for her.. she is restrained by space as well..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

ice cream is all gone!! time to pass the  around now!!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

I would love to have a grow room and experience a larger grow someday. However, that won't be possible here. Just not enough room/money. I've had two sets of friends who have had whole rooms dedicated to growing and their operations were beautiful, works of art really. One was a stoner grow, the other a medical grow. They weren't too terribly different really except for the kinds of research that went into them. Unfortunately, I didn't get to compare because the medical grow happened during my 5 year period of not smoking. I did get to help trim but turned down smoking any. I'm kicking myself now! lol I did get some really great pictures but for some stupid reason I didn't keep them. I can't wait to take porn shots of my own.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

I just read PWT's grow, good set-up for the $$.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

you will love it!! Carful it is addicting!! I find myself thinking of buying things for room before buying food!!!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

The next time I get married, I'm gonna find a guy like that, one who thinks of what they can get for the grow before what they want for supper. I need to lose weight anyway... course now I'm eatin' all these dang Doritoes trying to save up the mylar for my grow! Sheesh... who gave me this idea anyway?


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> hey bfq you should check out po's grow, I think you can probably add a lot for her.. she is restrained by space as well..


i had looked... and actually made a comment... and it didnt appear 

wondering what kind of a stoned moment i had with it... glad it didnt post though cause i went back and looked at the thread and realized i was being an idiot... luckily, i was a bigger idiot and saved my ass


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

lol inside out dorito bags for mylar??


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> The next time I get married, I'm gonna find a guy like that, one who thinks of what they can get for the grow before what they want for supper. I need to lose weight anyway... course now I'm eatin' all these dang Doritoes trying to save up the mylar for my grow! Sheesh... who gave me this idea anyway?


fuck mylar. use white paint. almost as good, cheaper and easier to deal with and better to clean.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

That's recycling !!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

I think I can get some of the mini bags out of the trash at work... those little suckers are gonna take forever to tape together, but my tongue is gettin' sore from lickin' the coating off the Doritoes.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> I think I can get some of the mini bags out of the trash at work... those little suckers are gonna take forever to tape together, but my tongue is gettin' sore from lickin' the coating off the Doritoes.


My dog would be glad to take care of all that licking for you!!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

Your dog licks his butt! Gah! (I'm guessing anyway, don't most dogs lick their butts?)


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

yea his balls to


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

your dog has balls?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

well no, but he still licks where they use to be!! lol


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

Alright you two! I'm gonna have to load you back up on that short bus again pretty soon if you don't get a grip! Bahahahahahaha


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

ah its just a lil dog ball talk! perfectly reasonable!


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> well no, but he still licks where they use to be!! lol


good man 

and the reason it is a short bus is cause since the cool kids ride at the back and smoke we just hacked the front off.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

Now I get it. Can't say as I ever smoked bud on the bus, but I can remember (this will show how old I am), when I used to smoke cigarettes in the back of the Greyhound bus. (I don't smoke cigarettes anymore either.) I like your reason for the short bus better than the one I was thinkin'! lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

I can remember smoking on greyhound as well. also when there was trailways and greyhound.. lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

I smoked on the Greybeard I mean Hound


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

lol I got you age pegged with that sabbath post!! old man!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

I used to count the minutes till we'd cross the boarder from Oregon to Washington cause you couldn't smoke on the but in Oregon anymore at that time. (I was 15 and traveled every-other weekend to Idaho to see my boyfriend.)


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

I aint as old as Ozzy at least.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

I remember smokes 99 cent a pack


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

People don't even know what a 'lid' is anymore


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> People don't even know what a 'lid' is anymore


two joints


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

lol I know eh, but the weed is so much better now!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

olympic women weightlifting, them eastern block women wow scary looking!


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lol I know eh, but the weed is so much better now!!!!


is it? or is it that you just have better connects now?


----------



## Sears&Roebuck (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey mary, I heard you sent this question to yahoo answers. 

http://users.skynet.be/fa018426/Georgia.jpg


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 16, 2008)

I remember what a lid is and I also used to by cigarettes for 35 cents a pack! Bought them for years and years for 50 cents a pack. Used to drive people around in my car when I was 20 and unemployed, so I could earn money to buy a Pepsi, a pack of smokes and a joint. Sometimes I'd do it twice a day. I was always high, always had cigarettes and a cold bottle of Pepsi.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

I saw that ealier today when I was stumbling!! funny shit


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG that's one DMF


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

Sears&Roebuck said:


> Hey mary, I heard you sent this question to yahoo answers.
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/fa018426/Georgia.jpg


fucking tards


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

i dont ce no rushin


----------



## Sears&Roebuck (Aug 16, 2008)

lmfao that takes the cake. 

btw, figure out the name yet, mary?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

Sears&Roebuck said:


> lmfao that takes the cake.
> 
> btw, figure out the name yet, mary?


nah I have to admit I searched and searched.. and consider myself pretty well read! maybe one of the other guys here can get it but Im at a loss!


----------



## Sears&Roebuck (Aug 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Kinda sad, the government has really let a lot of people down, we need to take care of our own,first.
> Its not that persons fault.


theres some things I agree with you about in this, and some things I don't, but I won't turn this into a philosophical discussion on weed forums


----------



## bfq (Aug 16, 2008)

Sears&Roebuck said:


> theres some things I agree with you about in this, and some things I don't, but I won't turn this into a philosophical discussion on weed forums


LOL i deleted my reply to that for the same reasons


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

You guys watching the swimming ???


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

see that push, new world record


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea I watched most of it last night! pretty impresive!! stayed up till 4 am dicking around on here and then up at 8 am... damn Im tired....


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

You go'in with 4 lights this time ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

yea, one in the veg, with cfls... and 3 in the flower... veg will be 600w mh, and flower 3 600w hps...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

L shaped flower area ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

This is the plan


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

Lamps something like this.

I butchered your drawing.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

that attach was a lil small hard to see, but Im going to have a lamp over each of the aeroponic units


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

4 X 5 is great for a 600, you'll have 2 overlaps too.

Whats the spacing of the plant sites ?? do you have to flower right away, no veg.


----------



## Sears&Roebuck (Aug 17, 2008)

I would give up weed for whole hours to be able to have a grow like this, awesome job man


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

the plant sites are about 1 1/4" apart. I dont have to go str8 to flower but I was thinking that if I veged them I would quickly have space issues. still a rookie though so I dont really know.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks buck! yea I shortened ya name!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

careful this may piss you off!
A Timeline of CIA Atrocities


----------



## Sears&Roebuck (Aug 17, 2008)

so ary (I shortened yours too!) are you growing for personal/friends and family use?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd keep'em small, I think my 18in lolly pops would be nice in there.
2X4 trays right.
32 in a 2x4 thats a lot, my 2X4 aero lid only hold 15 plants and that was tight.

Nice units,pro.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

ugh well long story but I will be growing for someone else to begin, but will scale down and just have a fam/friend grow eventually..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I'd keep'em small, I think my 18in lolly pops would be nice in there.
> 2X4 trays right.
> 32 in a 2x4 thats a lot, my 2X4 aero lid only hold 15 plants and that was tight.
> 
> Nice units,pro.


yea when you say that it seems that way, but when i look at it, it looks like it has plenty room.. but I honesty dont know! lol Ok now for the rookie question, what is lolipopping? I have seen it here many times but never asked what it is all about.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

Strip the bottom 1/3 of branches, makes for a nice cola, SOG no light reaches the bottom of the plant, see my little plants from my harvest,wait, here's today's victims.
This is about as close as I can pack'em in.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

ahhhh ok so I will deff want to be doing this!! I think looking at yours that I will have plenty of room. with a inch and a quarter between each net pot, seems it would be enough room to me.. guess we will see... 

so what is your olympic viewing today?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

NASCAR for sure, then we'll see about the olys


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

Seeing the tape measure there, those plant holders will work well, just keep'em small.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

where is the race today? I thought it was only southern rednecks that watched the left turn circuit.. whats a cali boy doing loving neckcar?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

Mich. 

IDK, I like the bump and grind of nascar.
Watched it for a long time.
Other race cars can't really touch each other, nascar if you don't move, someone will move you.
Turn him around, put him in to the wall.MUHAHA


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

I hear ya! its about the only kind of car racing I can watch... a sirius radio talk show host I listen to is way into nascar so I hear a lot from him and tend to check it out from time to time.. I have to admit on my big ass tv with hd its pretty impressive.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

I like it on FOX, with the"crank it up" blast the surround sound.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

yea I like their lil gopher cam to!! amazing all the lil rubber marbles on the track...


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok quick qestion, That hermie that i had, i seperated it and cut the balls off of it, did not have the heart to kill it. Ok now that i have it seperated i had to come up with a different setup for it. My other ladies are under HPS this one i decided to go CFL this is what i got. Its an 85 WATT (Same as 400 W) CFL it says 5,500 LUMENS and 5000K Color. Is this going to be sufficient for Flowering?? CFLs are confusing. LOL THanks alot guys


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

10,000 L is primo.

I got 276watts of CFLs they're KICK'IN out 12 beauties.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

I think 2700K is best for flower


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok but this is 1 Plant will this work??


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 17, 2008)

I want the best out of it so if i need to take this bulb back i need to know soon. It cost me 32 Dollars! 5500 LUMENS and 5000K is that ok??


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm no CFL expert, I'm just [email protected] around with them.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 17, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> I want the best out of it so if i need to take this bulb back i need to know soon. It cost me 32 Dollars! 5500 LUMENS and 5000K is that ok??


As long as you have some reflective material and shit you should be ok, the harvest will be skimpy on that one but it'll work and you'll get some feminised seeds out of it! But you wanna take it back and get 2100k (more red) rather than 5500k (more blue) 


@HHM
Man i almost got to come out your way! But i had to work today!!! My GF is out there till tomorrow so i'll be dicking around on here all day!!!
work is slow and boring!!!!!

 ~~TLB


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok thanks! Is that all feminized seeds are is flowered Hermies? I was told that along time ago like 10 years ago but i thought my buddy was full of shit, lol.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 17, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Ok thanks! Is that all feminized seeds are is flowered Hermies? I was told that along time ago like 10 years ago but i thought my buddy was full of shit, lol.


A female plant that knocks it self up will give you fem seeds, the only thing is they have a greater chance of becoming hermies themselves.

 ~~TLB


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 17, 2008)

Right on, thats always what i thought and I have not done any research on it so thanks for clarifying it. I am going to take back that 5000 K CFL and get me some 2700k to flower this hermie. 

I will still get buds with a hermie right? I got some jackass in another thread telling me that all THC production will stop, i dont think this is true because i grew up in the MIDWEST getting BAGS OF BUD full of seeds!! I used to get some pretty good weed, just seeded...anyone?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

from what I understand they do pretty much stop producing thc and concentrate on the seed production... I could easliey be wrong though..

blazzin it would have been a good day to visit! Im smoking on the cheesey harvest all day!!! mmmmm good


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 17, 2008)

I need some back up, lol this guys a fuckin moron.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/100194-cfl-newbie-flowering-help.html#post1193894


----------



## bfq (Aug 17, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> 10,000 L is primo.
> 
> I got 276watts of CFLs they're KICK'IN out 12 beauties.


hey bud, hothouse said i should check out your CFL setup... which of your threads is it shown in?

sorry, being lazy cause i have been mostly on vacation for 2 weeks and just screwed for time... i did look through one of your threads though... plants are looking good


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

Its the first link, the CFLs really impressed me.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey tetra I liked the history of marijuana vid


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 17, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Right on, thats always what i thought and I have not done any research on it so thanks for clarifying it. I am going to take back that 5000 K CFL and get me some 2700k to flower this hermie.
> 
> I will still get buds with a hermie right? I got some jackass in another thread telling me that all THC production will stop, i dont think this is true because i grew up in the MIDWEST getting BAGS OF BUD full of seeds!! I used to get some pretty good weed, just seeded...anyone?


 
The energy will be switched from buds to seed development. Less seeds more weed. 

You'll end up with some real pretty regs/mids/schwag

 ~~TLB


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

HEY MARY IS THAT BAG SEED THAT YOUR CUREING NOW...WOW PRITTY GOOD SMELL'S CHEESEY..LOL da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

yea its bag seed, but from very good genetics..


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

WHAT WAS IT LIKE 400 OZ..OR SOMETHING...TO ME THAT'S NOT BAG SEED THAT'S GETTING LUCKY..LOL da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

well yea that was the 400 oz stuff, but the seed came from a much larger weight..


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

how do you gye's get it down thare..must be comeing from cali..your closer to mexico then i am..you think thare would be good bud up hear being close to canada...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

yea the stuff I was getting was comming from cali. but because of new orleans we have a ton of stuff that comes through..


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

WOW THAT'S COOL..SO IF I WAS CLOSER TO BOSTON THARE PROB SOME GOOD WEED THARE..BUT AM 1hrs AWAY SO...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

im sure there is some good bud in boston.. are you going to be going perptual with your new setup? that would be ideal for you.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 17, 2008)

I just talked to a friend of mine from my home town and she's harvesting today. They have a good sized room. What I wouldn't give to be there helping.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

you are more than welcome to come help me harvest anytime ya want!!! that was way more a pain in the ass than I ever thought it would be... being a perfectionist, harvesting my first grow made me crazy!!! hard to get all the dead leaves out!! lol


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 17, 2008)

That's why you ply your help with smoke, something to drink and some munchies. lol Get lots of willing help that way, provided you trust that many people. I only have a handfull of people I'd want in my grow room and those are fellow growers.  So say the word, once you get to know me better, of course.

I'm not waiting for 420. lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow i think 2 people ever seen my grow room in the last year or so...


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 17, 2008)

Only family has seen mine so far. There are a couple of people I'd like to show it to but most of the people I know who smoke don't live near me.  That's how I ended up here, looking for people to talk to about this kind of thing.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh cool..what strain ya growing...


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 17, 2008)

Welllllll, that's a good question. It was supposed to be Indica. At least that's what my older son had and I got my mother plant from him. However, I took these two clones off her and one looks Sativa, the other look Indica. Weird. I'm wondering if it just makes a difference which part of the plant I took the cuttings from? I think my plant was the top of the mother. The other I think was one of the upper branches. I think the fingers on the "Sativa" would have brown longer by now if that's what it was. I think it will end up being Indica but smaller. Should get a nice cola from her.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

who won the race tet?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

My new irrigation!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

#99 Carl Edweirds 

That pump runs on tacos


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

lol yes tacos!!!


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 17, 2008)

Blazin Waffles Thanks for the back up on my other thread, i was just trying to get some info and i HAD some asshole that did not know WTF he was talking about telling me to throw my HERMIE out. And the fact is if i cut off all the balls, it may not even produce any male parts anymore correct? Therefore not pollinating, so i guess we will see, Anywho. Thanks again that guy was a retard!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

just informed that I misspoke when I mentioned that bud ealier that I was smoking.. its actually called pearbaker


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 17, 2008)

Side Effects: May cause mild confusion.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Blazin Waffles Thanks for the back up on my other thread, i was just trying to get some info and i HAD some asshole that did not know WTF he was talking about telling me to throw my HERMIE out. And the fact is if i cut off all the balls, it may not even produce any male parts anymore correct? Therefore not pollinating, so i guess we will see, Anywho. Thanks again that guy was a retard!


YA i would get rid of it to..your going to chance your hole crop for some...mute..i would not..and i dont think eney other person her would risk thare crop over one plant ether...da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey man just letting u know about the hermi The balls will grow back with the same amount if not more balls so look for them so u can snip them


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 17, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> YA i would get rid of it to..your going to chance your hole crop for some...mute..i would not..and i dont think eney other person her would risk thare crop over one plant ether...da plantDOC


 
Well i have the hermie in a closet and the rest are way far away out in the garage so i dont think i have to worry about pollinating the FEMS. Thanks for the advice tho.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 17, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Well i have the hermie in a closet and the rest are way far away out in the garage so i dont think i have to worry about pollinating the FEMS. Thanks for the advice tho.


Anytime you go in there you will have to shower before you go to the other room! No pollen in the ladies!!

 ~~TLB


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 18, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Well i have the hermie in a closet and the rest are way far away out in the garage so i dont think i have to worry about pollinating the FEMS. Thanks for the advice tho.


 COOL MAM..YOU HAVE A PLACE TO KEEP IT OUT OF THE WAY..AT LEAST IF IT DOSE IT NO BIG DEAL YOU WILL BE SAFE...da plantDOC


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 18, 2008)

Wwow guy....you got 422 grams...i was trying to skim through this journal...but its too long....props..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks cheezy! Yea I had a huge harvest!! Still shocked!! we do a lot of bullshitten in here so its a long one! but you can get the meat by just reading post with pics.. Thanks for checking me out and feel free to hang when its rolling in here.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh ya will talk about all kind's of fucked up shit in this journal..only hhm..well lacy's to..lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 18, 2008)

how's it hanggin today doc?


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 18, 2008)

You know what just happened????? We just witnessed a miracle here .....Three plants 422 grams..... you ever heard of divine intervention...You know when God makes the inpossible possible.....It wasn't like God changed coke too pepsi, found your lost car keys.... this shit was a miricle...Im done man...im threw with this shit....im gonna walk the earth like kang...you know travel the wourld, meet new people, change the earth.....


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah i see lots of familiar faces here....


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 18, 2008)

I think it was the miracle of wattage more than anything.. but ill take it!!! lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 19, 2008)

so who's big i-deer it was to fuck up this site..the fucking thig was fine now it suck big ball's dumb fuckhead's...now am going to find a new site to post realy this site suck' now...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

simmer down doc,, just a server upgrade...


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 19, 2008)

Be cool.....man....Be cool!....your making me nervous...and when niggas get nervous thats when mutherfuckas get shot.. normally yo ass would be dead as fried chicken right now...but im in a transitional period.... see i want to help u....so tell me what is it thats fucked up about the new server?


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 19, 2008)

i havent noticed anything different yet???


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 19, 2008)

Soo "mary".... What u doin! ??? 
db.~tlb! 

AND I SEE THEY WILL LET JUST ANYBODY BE ELITE~!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

bumping this up front for db



hothousemary said:


> Ok the weights are in!!!
> 
> I weighed all this up on my tripple beam, just to much for my lil digi!
> 
> ...


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Soo "mary".... What u doin! ???
> db.~tlb!
> 
> AND I SEE THEY WILL LET JUST ANYBODY BE ELITE~!


 
OHH SHIT..... look what the bus dragged in?!?!?!?!

 ~~TLB


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 19, 2008)

if i get half of your weight ll be happy..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> OHH SHIT..... look what the bus dragged in?!?!?!?!
> 
> ~~TLB


He didnt hang out to long though.. must still be recovering a bit~1


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 19, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> Be cool.....man....Be cool!....your making me nervous...and when niggas get nervous thats when mutherfuckas get shot.. normally yo ass would be dead as fried chicken right now...but im in a transitional period.... see i want to help u....so tell me what is it thats fucked up about the new server?


 fuck's that meen..you tripping chill..and how are you going to help eneyone your on the other side of a computer..lol ..And ya it wa fucked up for the first 1hrs that it went back on...fucking people!!!da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

bfq you lurking around??


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 19, 2008)

DOC, cracks me up !!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

hey tet!! how ya doing man!! quiet here tonight..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 19, 2008)

I had a drive today, couldn't play.

Cheezy, sounds like Jules, from Pulp Fiction, remember that cat.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

yea, I actually thought he was doing a lil pulp fiction thingie wit that post!
Hey think piggie may have discovered a herm... He pulled what he said looks like a lil ball and squeezed it and like water or some kind of liquied came out... what ya think??


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea, I actually thought he was doing a lil pulp fiction thingie wit that post!
> Hey think piggie may have discovered a herm... He pulled what he said looks like a lil ball and squeezed it and like water or some kind of liquied came out... what ya think??


False seed sac?

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

I dunno... he is fucking with it right now.. i think...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 19, 2008)

I think Waffles has it.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

that is a new one on me.. what is that all about? Is it trying to produce seed?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 19, 2008)

It wants to, but there's no pollen.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> It wants to, but there's no pollen.


 
I've actually seen them in some of my good bud. ... . its wierd.

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

yea I have seen what I always thought was some sort of seed pods in good bud, but no seed...


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 19, 2008)

Correctamundo!!!!!!!!!......Check out the brains on tet..,


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

blazzin I got a new site for you!! AdultSheepFinder - The Worlds #1 Sheep Sex and Dating Personals Site

fucking priceless


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 19, 2008)

I gotta quit smokin' before I come in here. I'm too stoned for this to make sense. lol

Divine Intervention! Yes, I've heard of Divine Intervention.


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey everyone i just upgraded my HPS light, This firday will be 3 weeks flowering. I upgraded to a 400 WATT HPS how much a difference do you think this will make, 3 weeks into flowering will it effect anything? Or just make it better?! LOL i am guessing my girls are gonna love it! Any thoughts?


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a similar request.......


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> blazzin I got a new site for you!! AdultSheepFinder - The Worlds #1 Sheep Sex and Dating Personals Site
> 
> fucking priceless


 
ROFLMAO!!!!!

I don't need a website thank you. . ... . .. .. .i got sheep down the road! 

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> I don't need a website thank you. . ... . .. .. .i got sheep down the road!
> 
> ~~TLB



NICE


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> I have a similar request.......


and what would that be?


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 19, 2008)

Is it ok that some of my hairs are already turning orange not even 3 weeks into flowering?


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> NICE


Plus you can't really know if there is a connection unless you meet them!!

BAAAAAAA RAAAAAAAM YOOOOOOOOUUUUU..........BAAAAAAA RAAAAAAAAM YOOOOOOOOUU!!!


(thats a Babe the pig reference for you old folks) LOL

 ~~TLB


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Is it ok that some of my hairs are already turning orange not even 3 weeks into flowering?


Some of them, may be a quick flowering bud?

 ~~TLB


----------



## pigpen (Aug 19, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Plus you can't really know if there is a connection unless you meet them!!
> 
> BAAAAAAA RAAAAAAAM YOOOOOOOOUUUUU..........BAAAAAAA RAAAAAAAAM YOOOOOOOOUU!!!
> 
> ...


How in the world did u remeber that? got now u got me thinking about the last time I saw that movie had to be like 7-8


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

pigpen said:


> How in the world did u remeber that? got now u got me thinking about the last time I saw that movie had to be like 7-8


I'm a few years older than you PP, and for some reason i can remember little things from as far back as '88! Wierd?

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

yea uh proud to say I have never seen babe........ pig movie right?


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea uh proud to say I have never seen babe........ pig movie right?


LOL, yep.. . ... That was the reason for the disclaimer! Looking out for ya HHM 

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

chity chity bang bang now thats a kick ass kids movie!!! you youngins aint going to know a thing bout that!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> chity chity bang bang now thats a kick ass kids movie!!! you youngins aint going to know a thing bout that!


High low everywhere we go, chitty bang bang we depend, bang bang chitty chitty bang bang our fine four fendered friend. Bang bang chitty chittyyy bang bang our fine four fendered, chitty bang bang, chitty chitty bang bang . . . . . ... . . OHHHHHHH SHIT SON!! I'm maybe young but i got good taste!!!

Bet you didn't expect that one! I like when the car turns into the plane!

 ~~TLB


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

Bedknobs and Broomsticks is the shit too!!

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

ahhh fuck that mary poppins wanna be shit! Now willy wonka and chochlate factory! Str8 gangsta.... 



lol see I can talk with you young fuckers!! Ive seen boys in the hood! lol


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> ahhh fuck that mary poppins wanna be shit! Now willy wonka and chochlate factory! Str8 gangsta....
> 
> 
> 
> lol see I can talk with you young fuckers!! Ive seen boys in the hood! lol


 
You have to elaborate though, Willy Wonka w/ Gene Wilder! He was fucking amazing!! Depp couldn't touch the performance!!

Is it raining is it snowing. . ... .. . is a hurricane a blowing.

Speaking of Wilder, Blazing Saddles anyone? Richard Pryor and Gene Wilders writing at their best!

Or, lol, how about Young Frankenstein?


 ~~TLB


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 19, 2008)

That's FrankenstEEn


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

i like depp, but he had no business wht the remake..... wilder of course... thought that would be just a given....
I love the sheriff knocking out the horse in b saddles...


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> i like depp, but he had no business wht the remake..... wilder of course... thought that would be just a given....
> I love the sheriff knocking out the horse in b saddles...


 
Mongo happy!

 ~~TLB


----------



## pigpen (Aug 19, 2008)

candy gram for mongo candy gram for mongo.
I watched green stree holigans the other day any 1 see that?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

I think ive seen it but cant really remember... I know I watched somthing hooligan street gang... but dont remember the movie!! lol such a pot head...


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 19, 2008)

pigpen said:


> candy gram for mongo candy gram for mongo.
> I watched green stree holigans the other day any 1 see that?


With Elijah Woods? About the soccer thugs in England??? That movie is the shit!!

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

yea now I remember, young kid visiting sister, sisters boy friend takes out and bedlam ensues.... good movie!!!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 19, 2008)

yup thats the 1?


----------



## bfq (Aug 20, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> bfq you lurking around??


who? what? where? when?


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

YA ya cant compare with wilder...no mater who played the part of wilder...i like deep to but ya that's a hard one... but no one could of came up with the shit that TIM BERTIN dose he shoud of played wilder...he's fuck's..he did night mare befor chrismis...edwood sizzer hand!!!da plantDOC


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 20, 2008)

Yall remember


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 20, 2008)

Yall remember the secret of nihm that came out in 82 from disney...that was some trippy shit....


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

another bump for db



hothousemary said:


> Ok the weights are in!!!
> 
> I weighed all this up on my tripple beam, just to much for my lil digi!
> 
> ...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 20, 2008)

AdultSheepFinder - The Worlds #1 Sheep Sex and Dating Personals Site

SO U FOUND MY CALL SERVICE! ???




blazin waffles said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> I don't need a website thank you. . ... . .. .. .i got sheep down the road!
> 
> ~~TLB


YA ABOUT THAT! ??? .................. WOULD YOU PLEASE STOP! GETTING THEM PREGNAT! "AND PAY YUR TAB AT THE SMOKE SHACK" NEXT VISIT! AND YUR "KIDS" MAMA WANTED ME TO SAY YUR CHECK WAS LATE! "AGAIN".......... 



hothousemary said:


> NICE


WHEN DID WE GET A "SHEEP" TRAILER ON THE BACK OF THE BUS ???
YUR A SICK MAN! BUT THE FREAK BELOW HERE IS EVEN LESS HEALTHY MINDED! LOL



blazin waffles said:


> Plus you can't really know if there is a connection unless you meet them!!
> 
> BAAAAAAA RAAAAAAAM YOOOOOOOOUUUUU..........BAAAAAAA RAAAAAAAAM YOOOOOOOOUU!!!
> 
> ...


YA SURE IT WAS! "PERV"  I WILL PERSONALY BE MOVING U' TO THE PERFERED CUSTOMER LIST! YUR "SHOTS" WILL BE INCLUDED WITH YUR NEXT VISIT! AND YUR OWN LOCKER FOR THE VELCRO "CHAPS"



blazin waffles said:


> I'm a few years older than you PP, and for some reason i can remember little things from as far back as '88! Wierd?
> 
> ~~TLB


AND YET THE GF' STILL PINS YUR "ADDRESS" ON YUR SHIRT EVERY MORN. B4 LEAVING THE HOUSE...! 

HIS QUOTE JUST SEEMS WRONG... "LET ME FIX THIS!"


I'm a few years older than you PP, and for some reason i can remember little things from as far back as '88! Wierd?

WAFFLES ARE U TALKING TO IT' "AGAIN" ??? 

DB.~TLB!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

no comments on the weights db?? I wants my pat on the back!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok bend~over'.... You know thats good! I got all excited when i say the web page and all the customers...lol!

Was there a type o in the last one!! For the days hanging! And are u still burping the jars...! Yur ass better save some for me! Im for u 2 for oct! If it dont last i do understand! 

so what is next.!??? Not doing hot here! But trying my hardest! The wife is draging me to the zoo on fri. Just cant catch a break!
Clones are in and going crazy like allways, move the ak over to the blm. Side! Its a forest in there will try and get some pic's up!

Any dry porn to look at!................. Lol! "look at"!!! 
I knew u could do it!, now do it again! And wait and see what u get with all the knowledge u have now! Its just keeps getting better! Wait till u run the apple!... Sure do miss all u crazy phuckers. Have house guest that have taken over the room, for ??? Time! So kinda locked out to give them there priv. There gone today so a quick sneak in, in the morn's is what i will try and pull off! Db.~tlb! 

being over run by my own cannabis forest here! Lol


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 20, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> YA SURE IT WAS! "PERV"  I WILL PERSONALY BE MOVING U' TO THE PERFERED CUSTOMER LIST! YUR "SHOTS" WILL BE INCLUDED WITH YUR NEXT VISIT! AND YUR OWN LOCKER FOR THE VELCRO "CHAPS"
> 
> You know i've wanted those chaps for months!!!
> 
> ...


 
AHHHHH DB I miss you, you rolley polley you. 
Get better man! 

 ~~TLB


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 20, 2008)

Hothouse, great fucking job! that is a lot of herbs! and a good little variety! 
I hope i get half as much as you from my 4 plants!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

I just got a cam so when i get the fucking thing working


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought your weights were amazing! I'm so jealous.  Good job! You have your next grow going, right? How many you doin' this time? Clones?


----------



## buddabuddy (Aug 20, 2008)

looking good so far...keeep it going


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Dr. You are going in to flower with your t5s?? You deffinatly have some going now~!!~


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

buddabuddy said:


> looking good so far...keeep it going


lol you should read a lil further! its finished.. I have them curing now, harvested a cunthair shy of a lb. Thanks though I appreciate you checking my journal out..

HHM~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> I just got a cam so when i get the fucking thing working


ya having trouble with it doc?


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

It 12 time's zoom..what ever that meen's..it was $300


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

give me the brand and model number.. should be on the box.. Ill see if I can find a way to help ya with ..


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Kodak easy share z8612 is.. And i got some gharger so i could have rechargeabale bat's....and some sd card 2gb san disk what ever that is..the gye said it was a good i-deer to get it...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

yea the card should go in the camrea. its extra memory.. kinda where ya put the pics..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

man Im no expert but I think you got a pretty nice camrea there doc!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

OOO SWEET SO I DID GOOD PICKING OUT THE CAM THEN RIGHT...I THOUT IF I SPEND THE MONEY I CANT GO WRONG...da plantDOC


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 20, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Thanks Dr. You are going in to flower with your t5s?? You deffinatly have some going now~!!~


yeah im going to go all the way under t5 this run, hopefully get a HPS set up for my next flowering plants, 
but if not i am getting more t5s!!! (thats if i get a decent haul!)


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

yea Im checking out the specs on it here KODAK EASYSHARE Z8612 IS Digital Camera I think you got yourself a damn good camera. Ya should get a tripod also if ya can. Really helps when getting the real up close photos.. otherwise they get blury cause the camera has to be perfectly still for the real up close..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

Id love to see you get a nice pull!! have ya thought about adding some cfl, tetras grow is amazing from his cfl's, I bet the combonation would be a low temp, cheap way to do it..


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 20, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea Im checking out the specs on it here KODAK EASYSHARE Z8612 IS Digital Camera I think you got yourself a damn good camera. Ya should get a tripod also if ya can. Really helps when getting the real up close photos.. otherwise they get blury cause the camera has to be perfectly still for the real up close..


If you get a camera with image stabilization then you have much less of a prob with blurry close ups!


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 20, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Id love to see you get a nice pull!! have ya thought about adding some cfl, tetras grow is amazing from his cfl's, I bet the combonation would be a low temp, cheap way to do it..


Yeah i thought about it, but then i figures, i have seen what all cfl can do, y not see what only t5 can do! the guy at the hydro shop i bought them from is convinced i wont get shit! so i will be proving him wrong! that is key! i *think* VictorVicious did a full t5 grow and got some meaty buds!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

yea he did! got some nice dank to!!!!!! f the guy in hydro shop! probably just wants to sell some more expensive hps!


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 20, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea he did! got some nice dank to!!!!!! f the guy in hydro shop! probably just wants to sell some more expensive hps!


yeah there is a younger guy who works in there and he always tells me that t5 is the way to go if heat is any sort of a problem, and he told me that its worth not having to vent hot air and shit... i mean less plants per light set up but honestly i think the quality will still be there.

Just means i need small plants SoG style, which is fine cause they will finish faster!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

well you can get quality.. and really that is what counts!! imo


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey mary that's the same one..wow that's funny


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 20, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Hey mary that's the same one..wow that's funny


Same what??? i must have missed something!?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

yea doc, Im a lil lost to.. same what?


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Go back man same cam..lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

same as who? I dont have that camrea, I just googled and checked it out to make sure you got a good one, and you did!! so how long before we get to see some pics from you bro?? IM looking forward to some..


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya that's what i meen nyou fond it that's so cool that's the same one...dont mind me am smoking a huge fatty and fucking with this cam..lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool!!! Ive checked it out and can probably help ya figure out any questions ya got...


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya cuz am lost hear..am not tek good..do you want to see my bud's


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

You fuckin A right I wanna see your buds!! and you know this maaaannnnn


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya am haveing a hard time i need help


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

with taking pics or uploading them to pc? just so ya know, Im close to going to bed so we have to postpone midway through.. but Im yours for a lil while longer..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

hey and I think hatch is online.. he uses a camrea very similair to yours.. so he can probably help also and he deff knows how to get the good porn!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Up loading them it telling me that thare are no server or some thing you can call for free


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

I really dont have time to call... you have gotten the pics on the pc? if so go to Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket you can up load them there, keep your pics on their server. then put the quick link they will give you here .. you will be surprised how easy it is..


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya thank's but thare's no way to tell some one online sorry...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

dude its late for me! sorry! Im going to bed anyway.. Ill give ya a call tomorrow and help ya figure it out.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

funny shit here----- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liACS18aMBwhttps://www.rollitup.org/%3Cobject%20width=


----------



## wozb529 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck man


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Were taken potshots at this guy,LOL
https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/101383-man.html

That vid is too much.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

mary do you want to see some porn???


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

of course I do!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

ok i hoped it worked...check out that fucked up leafe


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

Hell yea doc!!! Good job!! once we get those camrea skills honed we will be seeing the sick porn from you as well!!! + rep to ya brotha!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

13 blades doc ?? 11 the most I've ever got.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

that's fuck up do you gye's want to see some more??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

load us up mann~~~


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

ok hear is the shwag and my pepper plant and some more shot's..ya thare are so meny differnt setting iam not sure what thare all for!!!lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

looks good man!! that nug on the scale looks pretty dank!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

well if you call #120 buck's dank..am very fussy with my weed..you can say am a weed geek like you i guess...do you mind if i post some more..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

not at all man!! go for it! Ill be gone for a lil while. but you go crazy with the pics!! Im tottaly cool with it.~


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

sweet am trying to get the camera tuned in like i said thare are so meny setting on it i still have not fond how to zoom 12x..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Didn't think you east coast boys could handle peppers like that.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

ya i want to show you some thing i stared that pepper from see 1 mounth ago qnd it got all A.N. and i have one that is the same age that got just water no nute's.and i have a test bamboo to that i did the samething with...wait


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

hey look at the differnce with the bamboo and pepper..one had just water and the other had A.N


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

Go here doc KODAK EASYSHARE Z8612 IS Digital Camera
click on the lil red circle under the pic of the camrea, it will show you how to use a lot of the features on your cam..


----------



## pigpen (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy shit docs got porn YES!!! its a great day


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 21, 2008)

super stuff!!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 21, 2008)

Killer fucking harvest hothouse! Can't wait to try some of that dank out bro.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> hey look at the differnce with the bamboo and pepper..one had just water and the other had A.N


Where's the pepper clones,LOL


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

i took some moor pic's today!! do you want to see some...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

yea doc,,, flood us with that shit!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> super stuff!!!!!


thanks for the props man!!! heading your way to check that cough out!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey mary i just posted some pic's on thc journal check them out


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

yea I just checked em out!! I like that last one with the light off... looks good man!! you need to learn how to do the macro so you can really see the trichs up close..


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

Ya i dont no how to zoom with it thare is so meny setting's..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

did ya follow that link I put up in here earlier? it shows you where all that stuff is.. you have to go to the link then click on the lil red circle under the pic of the camrea.. that will give you a pop that shows you all the features... pretty nice!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

Some nute's..lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

just a few eh doc;; lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

have ya lit that joint yet piggie?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Whats the word tonight ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

high as hell.... randomly watching tv and just drifting.. woa I just realized ive been staring at this from the word drifting for 5 min... damn


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Well medicated, I see.


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 21, 2008)

he said medicated.....what a wuss....wth is going on gentlemen.....????? Were probly the only lame asses on here....everyone else has alife...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Wut up Cheezy, watch'in a little WEC and given some newbs advice, someone gotta do it.

Sweet avatar.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 21, 2008)

U guys should start a call service charge 50 cents a minute. Grower calls up u tell him what 2 do =)


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 21, 2008)

pigpen said:


> U guys should start a call service charge 50 cents a minute. Grower calls up u tell him what 2 do =)


That would be a great idea!!! I wonder if we could??? 

"Your plant lacking TLC (or "H"C you choose)? Call the boys of the TLB!"

Damn.... .. . .money in the bank!

 ~~TLB


----------



## pigpen (Aug 21, 2008)

this just might be a hit. wonder if it could really work?



blazin waffles said:


> That would be a great idea!!! I wonder if we could???
> 
> "Your plant lacking TLC (or "H"C you choose)? Call the boys of the TLB!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 21, 2008)

LoL, it just might........ it just might.........


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 22, 2008)

1-800-gro-weed. lol


----------



## LBS OF DANK (Aug 22, 2008)

Can anybody help me


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 22, 2008)

LBS OF DANK said:


> Can anybody help me


Depends on what you need help with.


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats what ive been doing Tet....I given a million mutherrfuckin newbs a million mutherfucking ideas....all of them meant something....see im starting to feel like i should get paid for my advice... sometimes these newbs dont respect my advice and feel as though im trying to be kurt...Give me a bad rep......but time is afactor here and if self preservation is a instinct they posses....they better listen...see i have a threshould for the abuse ive taken....Right know im a racecar at a red....thats all im saying man....i could blow at any second...


----------



## bfq (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah well, i'm the guns of the Naverone, so neener


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

and a hair trigger at that


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 22, 2008)

bfq said:


> yeah well, i'm the guns of the Naverone, so neener



I'm waiting for FAY to rear her ugly head my way so i can choke her ass out.....yeah, i can take on hurricanes! top that shit!!! ROFLMAO

But really....when you watch the weather and you see Fay get all crazy around Pensacola you'll know its the throwdown!!

 ~~TLB


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 22, 2008)

If i hear one more thing about a hurricane...ima turn into superfly tnt.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 22, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> If i hear one more thing about a hurricane...ima turn into superfly tnt.



HURRICANE!!!!
LOL
I just want it to hurry up and get here so i can get off work and go smoke!

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

anyone hear from piggie? his yahoo is still up. so I assume he has electricity.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah little bit of light rain but nothing really yet doesent g4et here 2 2night


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

Can't play today HH.

What are you going to do tonite PP ??, its hurricane fri night.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey hothouse i just piced up a new cam a sanyo vpc-e870..the one i got that i took back i was not happy with it...so cool..i will be posting some pic's for you gye's...


----------



## pigpen (Aug 22, 2008)

idk hopefully nothing i dont feel like doing mutch going to take pics in the next couple hours so u guys can tell me what 2 do about my girls


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

so how's mary today and the bud's?? so are you craveing to start anther grow..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

yea doc it is driving me crazy!!! I was supposed to start setting up the new room this weekend, but IM on call and working my fucking ass off!!! put in 13 hours today.. Might have a lil time tomorrow to do some work in there, but not likely..


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 22, 2008)

What!? No time for bud? Gah!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

haven't smoked today at all.. fucking unbelievable... bout to pack a bowl though...


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 22, 2008)

Fire it up! I'll join you.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

cool pack one for me...lol hey i took back that camera and got a new one..do you want to see the pic's that it take's thare better then the old cam...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

yea lets see it doc!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

here bong hits for all!!  now we can all be baked!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

ok i just posted 5 on thc cannacopa..and i have a few more...
if i new how to link it for you i would...hey do you think you can show to how to start a journal...as far as starting a new post am thread am not shur about


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 22, 2008)

Wahoo! My kind of party!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> ok i just posted 5 on thc cannacopa..and i have a few more...
> if i new how to link it for you i would...hey do you think you can show to how to start a journal...as far as starting a new post am thread am not shur about




give me about 20 min and I will call you and walk you through setting it up.. but we need to be able to do it kinda quickly, I have a early call in the morning...


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

her is a few more mary!!!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 22, 2008)

Beautiful! Very nice pictures!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

her is one more!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with po, very nice doc!!! hey doc are you on dial up?


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> Beautiful! Very nice pictures!!!


 thank's man am thinking they will be done on september 8 well that will be 9 week's...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> thank's man am thinking they will be done on september 8 well that will be 9 week's...



that should be thanks mam! lol


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 22, 2008)

This place is full of gender bending names I think. lol But yup, I be a she.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

no am not am on hight speed..but i dont think it's fast it take's like 30 sec for each pic..do you think if i pluged my computer into the motum..with the yellow wire..so not wirelessly


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

nah wouldn't make a difference ,I dont think, but not why I asked... I was asking to know if you would be able to still navigate the site while we are on the phone.. So I can walk you through starting a thread..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## donkeyballs (Aug 22, 2008)

holy shit this is long.


----------



## donkeyballs (Aug 22, 2008)

and nice buds!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

What's up boys ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

hey donkey balls, love the name!! lol

Hey tet!!!! whats up brotha??? Just smoking here, bout to try and help doc set up a journal... Gonna try not to get quite as high as I did last night..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah, he needs a journal now.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

yea for sure!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

wow that bud look's fermilya..lol..ya i can do that on the phone...when am ready i will let ya know..am trying to get some seed's with out getting riped off..see i think as sooon as they see a state that dont have a med pot programe they take them..well i got riped off 3 time in the last 2 year's..so i dont no what is the best way to go about this..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> wow that bud look's fermilya..lol..ya i can do that on the phone...when am ready i will let ya know..am trying to get some seed's with out getting riped off..see i think as sooon as they see a state that dont have a med pot programe they take them..well i got riped off 3 time in the last 2 year's..so i dont no what is the best way to go about this..


well we need to do it soon if we are going to do it... I have to get to bed soon... long day today and a early morning coming my way!
yup its your bud...


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

no mot tonight but thank's... maybe anther time..thank's man!!!lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

well its easy man... when you are ready just go the front page.. do that by clicking on rollitup.org in the top left hand corner of any page.. scroll till you see journals.. click on it , then click the button that says start new thread.. then you have it..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

I pictured you face down on the keyboard, mouse in one hand, bubbler in the other,LOL


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

I got one of those bubblers, like yours, I like it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 23, 2008)

You working on your room today ??


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey mutherfuckas.....im scared shitless.....i dropped my big 4 foot girl.....its not the first time.....any way that bitches titties are sagging like margret thatcher....what is the deal.....i never have elites like yall on my thread....any advice would be apprecited... so pretty please with sugar on top....the first two pics are her a week or so ago......the last two are today.....


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like a root issue my man, over-watering, but your soil don't look that wet to me.
Could be the roots have a lack of O2, some give H2O2 in their solution, never used it myself.
Your soil doesn't look packed, last pic looks like she wants more P.

Can you transplant that hooker?? put her in a bigger pot, some fresh loose soil, I'm into hydro myself,so I'm a little out of my element.
Smell the roots.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like very sound advise. They do look very dry. Little H20 and nutrients and they should perk up.


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 23, 2008)

its in a 2.5 gallon...I was thinking i could ride it out.....but i knew it was a liability....thanx tet....ya the bitch has been tilted as fuck....falling all over da place.....i held her up with some wire....+++++++++rep if i can...


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 23, 2008)

I water her everyother day....i make sure alot of water drains out each time...today i will start using ff big bloom...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 23, 2008)

That 4 footer would like a 5 gal bucket with a bunch of holes, I thinks.
You could put a big stake in there too.


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 23, 2008)

im on the mutherfucka.....


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 23, 2008)

Good drainage is only part of it. You have to have soil that holds some moisture and has some nutritional value as well. You still have time for one more soil change... or at the very least, a topping off of the current soil.


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 23, 2008)

i use fox farm soil....i thought that shit was good..


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 23, 2008)

It probably is just fine. But all soil needs to be changed at a few points in the grow to keep it in top shape. You're not doing anything wrong. Just top off the soil my moving to a bigger container if you can. If you can't, try flooding a few times with water and then give some low nitrogen nutrition. It will be fine.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 23, 2008)

yo cheezy put a link for your journal in your signature so we can check the bitch out! 

Tet.. i wish I was working in my room today.. that was the plan but i forgot I signed up to work this weekend... and as usall the im getting my ass kicked!! probably wont be able to do a thing in there till next weekend... But when i start I am going to start a new journal.. I want to document setting it up.. testing heat wise and what not before putting any plants in there.. anyway back to work for my sad ass... just checking in quickly.. may be back on tonight.. captain no life here..


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

yo cheezy, watering everyday is too much... gotta let those girls get some dry time in the soil cause this lets the roots get oxygen.... unless of course your grow room is like a dessert and the soil gets bone dry each day... 

BTW, this is exactly what Tetra was saying a few posts back


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 23, 2008)

Ya i water every 3-4 day's and somethime's longer..so how's mary today..lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 23, 2008)

fucking tired man!!! Couldnt sleep last night, so I got like 4 hours sleep... not able to function on that like I use to be able to!! Work is kicking my ass today!! just taking a lil lunch break now... funny how I end up there when Im susposed to be getting lunch!!! 

bfq nice to see you lurking around again!! company gone?


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah man, company is gone.. getting back into the swing of things.

my grow may suck for pics but i gotta say it sure is cool to have strangers standing within two feet of 20 or so plants and not having a clue 

the bad news is i had WAY too many clones cut... i thought i was going to lose a lot and didnt... so, now my flower tank has 4 plants in Solo cups stuck in nooks and crannies... lets see what happens with those 

should have just culled them, but the mad scientist in me said WTF


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 23, 2008)

Hell yea man, might as well see how they go...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 23, 2008)

hey bfq, did ya get to see my weights? I dont remember...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 23, 2008)

Im back off to work!!! Thought I would leave yall with a funny!!


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> hey bfq, did ya get to see my weights? I dont remember...


oh yeah, i saw your yield!

whether you needed help and advice or not, you were wise enough to take that input and turn it into quite the enviable first crop. well done, hoss!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 23, 2008)

bfq,

I really admire that you have been able to hide your grow so well. I am aiming for that with my next setup. My problem is in venting. The easiest would be to go through the floor, venting out under my house. However, I live in a mobile park and the manager lives next door. Wouldn't have been a problem before but we recently got new managers and they may be out to prove something. Besides, it's not worth the risk. The other option is to run a hose through my wall and meet up with the bathroom fan and run it out that way, but there isn't room for a full dryer vent sized hose. My grow will be in a homemade cabinet in my bedroom and I often have to give up my bed when my dad and his wife come to visit because the sofa bed is the most uncomfortable thing in the world. Is it possible to have a stealth operation that close to unsuspecting noses?


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

depends on your strain... some ultra dank skunk will never work in a setup like that, no matter what you do. my strain (un)fortunately has a very light smell (which is probably due to some deficiency i have introduced) so i get away with very little in the way of oder.

one thing that helps with stealth is misdirection.

for example, a user unseen for awhile (picasso) put an air purifier on top of his cabinet. this gave the casual observer a rational excuse in their mind for why his cabinet was humming from fans.

an easy way to make tell tale ductwork going to the ceiling invisible is to cut boxes to fit around the duct over the cab. to the casual observer it looks like there are just boxes stacked up there... in reality, the boxes go around the ducts... fill them with Styrofoam or other insulation material and they will make exhaust rattle go away.

drier duct is nice to use for intakes and exhausts cause it is fairly easy to get and work with... but it isnt the best choice for the job. PVC piping makes GREAT ductwork and can be easier to hide. also, rather than using fittings for your bends, spend $20 and buy a hot air gun and melt the PVC to fit how you need it (easier said than done, takes a knack and care).

the smooth surface area of the PVC makes for better and cooler airflow. the physical nature of the PVC allows for a truly custom fit, which is crucial to a stealth grow.

larger PVC allows air to move quieter, BTW. a 2" tube might whistle. a 4" wont.

one thing is for sure, put a lock on the cabinet doors!


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

oh, as for mine hiding so well... a false wall sure does help 

i literally have to crawl into my grow under a counter top.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, unfortunately I have very limited space. I may have to break down and move the grow. In the other room we could vent out into the hot water heater compartment and the air could flow outside that way as no one goes to that side of the house for anything. I'm hesitant only because I'm much more observant than the occupant in the other room and this room is cleaner. This is the best location except for twice a year when my dad and step-mother come to visit. I may just need to invest in a good blow-up bed and keep people out of my room. 

If only we could hurry up and get the stupid laws changed, none of this would be a problem anymore. Sigh...


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

i vote for the blow up bed.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 23, 2008)

That's settled then, the blow-up bed it is. Now... just have to figure out the venting problem and we'll be all set. 

It's not too bad in here with only two plants, however, 6 will be a problem. I hate to have to limit myself to the less stinky varieties.  I really want to grow some Soma A+ if I can get my hands on some seeds/clones. I have a couple of grower friends that I'm going to see if they might have some.


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 23, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> hey bfq, did ya get to see my weights? I dont remember...


To save me going back and catching up can I be lazy and ask, what were your weights?
I saw the pics when you chopped them but not your dried weight or comparison to wet ie % weight-loss.
Just updated mine, I will hopefully be harvesting next week.


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 23, 2008)

Yo houthouse, my "shit" came in today. Thanks for that bro, much appreciated! Those papers, are those meant to wrap your herb up in or do you roll them in a regular paper, then roll those around that. I'm assuming it's the first.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 23, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yo houthouse, my "shit" came in today. Thanks for that bro, much appreciated! Those papers, are those meant to wrap your herb up in or do you roll them in a regular paper, then roll those around that. I'm assuming it's the first.


Good man! Im looking forward to seeing ya get your shit back!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 23, 2008)

here ya go Bmad! 



hothousemary said:


> Ok the weights are in!!!
> 
> I weighed all this up on my tripple beam, just to much for my lil digi!
> 
> ...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 23, 2008)

still curing btw! What are the ideal temps and humidity in the room for cure... I would check the faq but I think the are still down..


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 24, 2008)

I was just wondering if a cigar humidor would work for curing pot? Aren't they humidity controlled?


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> still curing btw! What are the ideal temps and humidity in the room for cure... I would check the faq but I think the are still down..


Let them dry SLOW! Ideal environment would be between 65 and 75 degrees F*. Humidity some where in between 45 and 55 percent. Dry to fast, you get stuck with the hay taste. Temps get to low and humidity usually rises, then you have to worry about mold.

@powhitetrashomie

I would let nature do it's thing - don't use anything to help dry them faster. Just get your temps and humidity levels stable and you will be fine.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

morning greenie!


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 24, 2008)

What's up man! I replied to your question...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

yea I saw that! thanks,,, Im right in the pocket! So easy to control the temp and humidity with the lights out!!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

You work'in today HH ??


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 24, 2008)

Man, you see what this asshole said on blue cheeseys log?



doctorD said:


> Why is it that people on here are full of shit? You know as well as I that your plants look like shit. You made tons of mistakes that I hope you will learn from, But to have post after post saying they look great is just fucking wrong. Who are these people. Have you never seen a marijuana mag? do they look anything like the plants you see in the mag? no they sure dont. I dont mean to rip on you for your skills. We all start someplace. You will only bet better with each grow. But to all the posters that think you are an awsome grower, come on really? He has tons to fix B4 they "look great".
> Grow on dude and if you want to see what plants should look like click the link in my sig.


What an arrogant ass!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/61980-first-grow-cfl-shed-48.html#post1220884


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

What a dick, BC is just starting out, the bud will be good.


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 24, 2008)

Yea, looks good to me considering all the shit it went through. Fuck that guy! I hope his next grow gets herpes.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> You work'in today HH ??


Im still oncall but only had one so far... at fucking 7 am!!! Hopefully it will be slow, we have fla weather comming though as I speak!!



GrnMan said:


> Man, you see what this asshole said on blue cheeseys log?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hadnt seen it.. but to be honest I would have just ignored it!! THere is so much bull shit hating going on here and other sites right now.. People want hate, I take away there fuel by str8 ignoring them!! I just want to grow dank!!!! Making freinds along the way is a huge plus! but all this other bs is about to chase me right offline! stick with the books... I think I get better help here but...... Sorry for the lil mini rant.. Ive been reading some threads here and at another site that have me a lil frustrated! 
Im gonna chill and pack a bowl, cause I really need to get over it!! lol


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 24, 2008)

True I usually do that to, but that shit shouldn't be tolerated here. If I was an admin, I'd ban that guy faster then he can say COCK SUCKER. I pretty much said what I said cos he took a shot at ALL of us. Oh well, guess we can all move on.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 24, 2008)

There are people on forums who make it their life goal to make other people miserable. They majored in button pushing I think. Fastest way to suck the wind out of their sails is to ignore them completely.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> True I usually do that to, but that shit shouldn't be tolerated here. If I was an admin, I'd ban that guy faster then he can say COCK SUCKER. I pretty much said what I said cos he took a shot at ALL of us. Oh well, guess we can all move on.


Yea I neg repped him for it.. but not gonna give him any fuel for a comeback. after that jason thread I got a bad taste for all that.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

I completly agree powhite~!!

So greenie you get a chance to try those papers?


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah! I want to know about those papers too. I've been wanting to try them myself.


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I completly agree powhite~!!
> 
> So greenie you get a chance to try those papers?


Not yet, smoked up most of the 8th I had over the last two days. Me and my gal smoke like there is no tomorrow. I'll try them out when I re-up in a few days. They smell real good!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

I got those at the cannibus cup last year.. never tried em... I got like 80 diffrent types of new papers there.. they where giving shit like that away left and right.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh man! That would be so cool to go to! The swag would just be an added bonus.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive been twice, but probably wont go back for the cup.. Its fun but I like amsterdam when it is not so crowded with all the cup stuff.


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Ive been twice, but probably wont go back for the cup.. Its fun but *I like amsterdam when it is not so crowded with all the cup stuff*.


Yea, sounds like when I would want to go.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

Im planning on being there for april 20th... but Im going to try and wait and see if there is going to be a good playing there around that time. Ill center my trip around that if I can find one... saw redman there, kotten mouth kings... (not a huge fan of theirs though) and some other good bands! last year willie played on the 20th, Im really hoping that he will do that again!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm really out of the loop... gettin' old.  There was nothing like Cannabis Cup, no out in the open weed smokin' places, no events like Hempfest, when I was younger. Now that these places exist, I'm so bogged down with earning a living I can't afford to go.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> I'm really out of the loop... gettin' old.  There was nothing like Cannabis Cup, no out in the open weed smokin' places, no events like Hempfest, when I was younger. Now that these places exist, I'm so bogged down with earning a living I can't afford to go.


shame of it is, I could never have afforded to do anything like that when I was younger and could actually tolirate the abuse I give my over there... But I still have a hard time putting the cash together to make the trip, but I plan year round for each trip... plus single no kids my money is all mine!!! muah ha ha


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 24, 2008)

Ahhh! I don't feel too bad then. lol The only bummer about going to those places is not being able to bring home pockets full of bud. lol I can remember when getting on a plane with smoke was no big deal at all.


----------



## bfq (Aug 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I hadnt seen it.. but to be honest I would have just ignored it!! THere is so much bull shit hating going on here and other sites right now.. People want hate, I take away there fuel by str8 ignoring them!! I just want to grow dank!!!! Making freinds along the way is a huge plus! but all this other bs is about to chase me right offline! stick with the books... I think I get better help here but...... Sorry for the lil mini rant.. Ive been reading some threads here and at another site that have me a lil frustrated!
> Im gonna chill and pack a bowl, cause I really need to get over it!! lol


and herein is the reason i mostly lurk a few choice threads.


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 24, 2008)

bfq said:


> and herein is the reason i mostly lurk a few choice threads.



TROLL - lol!


----------



## bfq (Aug 24, 2008)

anti-troll


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 24, 2008)

oooo hot house sporting the ELITE... your a bigdog at riu now...congrade's...lol..lol
just busting your ball's bro...you good kid...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Big Shot, made it to the top of the steaming heap ??


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I completly agree powhite~!!
> 
> So greenie you get a chance to try those papers?


Damn hothouse, fucken baller! 

I'm not worthy...I'm not worthy...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

lol thats right!! big shot now!!! I still get and forget to eat though....


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Going to germ your beans soon, get'em going while you set-up.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

nah IM going to wait until have the setup done. I want to run a lot of temp test and that sort of thing before I actualy start.. soooo I dont wanna have a seedling force me to start if I find I want more time to perfect the room.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

You have wireless temp gauges ??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

btw I found some beans the other day that mother had collected quite a few years ago. Ive read that they will stay good for a long time. I dont know the strain, but it is some of the best smoke I have ever had to this day! and my mother passed about 5 years ago so it will be nice to grow something with her in mind!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

yea I have two digi and two of the normal with the hands and all...


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 24, 2008)

I admire you for being able to wait like that. I still have more than a month to go and I'm already planning the next grow. I don't even have the second light I need yet and my grow box isn't built yet. I don't know how I'll ever get it all done, but I will.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

That would be very cool.

I bet their still good.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> btw I found some beans the other day that mother had collected quite a few years ago. Ive read that they will stay good for a long time. I dont know the strain, but it is some of the best smoke I have ever had to this day! and my mother passed about 5 years ago so it will be nice to grow something with her in mind!


Right on! That's really neat. You can name your favorite plant after her.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> I admire you for being able to wait like that. I still have more than a month to go and I'm already planning the next grow. I don't even have the second light I need yet and my grow box isn't built yet. I don't know how I'll ever get it all done, but I will.


Im usally the same way! But after the first grow, I want to have everything as close to perfect as possiable so I am not trying to make major changes with plants in the room... 



TetraHyC said:


> That would be very cool.
> 
> I bet their still good.


Yea I think they will be also! It would only be right in a karma kinda way.. If I do get them to germ Ill probably try polinate a plant as well so I can carry on this strain.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

DOC's ready to order up, see if his order can run the gauntlet.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> Right on! That's really neat. You can name your favorite plant after her.


well You where part of the inspiration there! Watching you and your son reminded me that these seeds where in the house somewhere! so thank you!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you have a controller of any type??


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

I hope so! I think doc would lose his shit if he lost another shipment..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> Right on! That's really neat. You can name your favorite plant after her.





TetraHyC said:


> Do you have a controller of any type??


Nope but that is on the purchase list.. along with ro system and a few other treats..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

I think its just dumb luck if they find them.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Nope but that is on the purchase list.. along with ro system and a few other treats..


Now your talking.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm glad I helped you make the decision. I'm sure your mother would have been excited to see how they all turned out. You can smoke one at her grave site. I used to do that with my cousin who died. Used to leave the roach laying on the headstone.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

I want growtronix, the price dropped too, still don't have enough in the piggy bank yet.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> I'm glad I helped you make the decision. I'm sure your mother would have been excited to see how they all turned out. You can smoke one at her grave site. I used to do that with my cousin who died. Used to leave the roach laying on the headstone.


she was a donor.. But I dont need a grave site.. she is here with me Im pretty sure!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I think its just dumb luck if they find them.


well they sure found mine!! lol Me and piggie got somthing in the works!! I have a ton of good seeds, well over 100, but they are all bagseed.. collected under the same conditions that I have explained here before. I sent grnman 5 beans that he got yesterday so we can see how some of em do.. what I sent him came from a lb of bleu cheese... Cant wait to see what he does with em!!



TetraHyC said:


> I want growtronix, the price dropped too, still don't have enough in the piggy bank yet.


can ya link me.. Im not familar with the growtronix.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

got a spare computer??
Growtronix, Greenhouse Controller and Grow Room Computer Automation System
An old one will work.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

$700 cheap, it was 10% off last time I looked.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

holy shit tetman!!! Are you planning on getting that????? I do have a xtra laptop.. man I may have to get that to........I see the money flying out!!! lol

btw how do you get the larger avitar?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

That things a money pit, after a while I'd have a hundred sensors hooked up.


----------



## edux10 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow this computer thing is just what I have been looking for. Not a bad price either. Can you access this controller program over a network>


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

I swiped this from Wiki,LOL

look up THC on wiki,lol


----------



## edux10 (Aug 24, 2008)

oh just saw this

Control and Monitor from remote location; including your cellphone. Monitor Web Cam's and IP Cams, create timelapse movies, play music to plants at specific times (sunrise/lights on). The list can go on and on.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

You get a lot for the money, you can''t expand those big box (analog) controllers, so if you want a better one wha'ca do sell it for 1/2 the money then buy growtronics, Ive wasted a lot of money buying 1/2 assed sh!t, its cheaper in the long run to throw down the cabbage up-front.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

is that where you got your avitar? I was asking how with the elite do you make a larger avitar... I thought I had read that you could..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> You get a lot for the money, you can''t expand those big box (analog) controllers, so if you want a better one wha'ca do sell it for 1/2 the money then buy growtronics, Ive wasted a lot of money buying 1/2 assed sh!t, its cheaper in the long run to throw down the cabbage up-front.


Im so with you there!! I would rather spend the money on quality first time round!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

It says you get a bigger avatar,IDK,how to resize it.
Shoot a PM to a mod or RIU.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

ahhh just playing with the new powers!! lol dont care so much just curios! I love the fact that I can close my threads now!! and I can see the lurkers! other than that still havent found much advantage other than the pm space! But I havent explored much.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

I think pigpen and blazzin sent their weather my way!! getting fucking slammed by the wind and rain right now...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Look PP got a bunch of plants in the mall.
Marijuana found growing in mall - 08/23/2008 - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Look PP got a bunch of plants in the mall.
> Marijuana found growing in mall - 08/23/2008 - MiamiHerald.com


Man that is great!!! I would actually not hate going to the mall so much!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

When I go out of town for a while, on the third day all I think of are my plants, break out the lap-top, link up to your growtronix computer, back to R&R, that's worth the $700 right there.

I made a thread about it, the techies said its a waste of money, for them.
I'll just charge dem techies $700 to fix the holes in there drywall,then we'll see who wasted their money.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> When I go out of town for a while, on the third day all I think of are my plants, break out the lap-top, link up to your growtronix computer, back to R&R, that's worth the $700 right there.
> 
> I made a thread about it, the techies said its a waste of money, for them.
> I'll just charge dem techies $700 to fix the holes in there drywall,then we'll see who wasted their money.


lol indeed!! is the thread linked in your sig?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

ok just looked, can ya link me that thread?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Here it is oldy moldy.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/76883-anybody-use-growtronix.html


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

cool I just want to read the discussion.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

The computer folks ringed in, good stuff.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

Just checked it out... I may wait to get that till I can get one of my tech freinds to help set that up.. probably take my other lap top wipe it clean and run linux... dont know how to do any of that though! lol


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

well the best was the comment about somebody's comador 64 never getting sick~!! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Them kids never even used a command line computer.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

yea piggie and blazzin would have no clue what we are talking about I bet!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

we are so neck and neck on the stats here.. Im hoping I can parallel you on the grow!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Its my pics, they keep me just in front.


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey 'Hottie', whats up man?
let me know when you start your new journal, yours and OB's were the first two that I really followed and enjoyed every bit (although I am jealous at the size your plants were).
I have just updated yesterday with some new pics. It turns out my plants were more like 12 weeks for flowering so I still have a week left.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Your almost there, I made the first page yesterday,LOL


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Hey 'Hottie', whats up man?
> let me know when you start your new journal, yours and OB's were the first two that I really followed and enjoyed every bit (although I am jealous at the size your plants were).
> I have just updated yesterday with some new pics. It turns out my plants were more like 12 weeks for flowering so I still have a week left.


Not to worry man I will have a link in my sig.. I reposted the weights for you, they are about 2 or 3 pages back.. I was in your journal ealier you are looking good man! Cant wait to see those finished!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Your almost there, I made the first page yesterday,LOL


Im afraid ya lost me there...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> we are so neck and neck on the stats here.. Im hoping I can parallel you on the grow!!


you talking ranking and what not


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

yea and the lil green and orange bars..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

gotta walk the pooch and get a lil dinner.. prolly back on a lil later..


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> here ya go Bmad!


Nice job Hottie, I won't be making half of that weight but I think you vegged a couple of weeks longer than I did, hopefully, Jay and Dog will be more like your yield.
HHM, What do you mean by curing?.... Drying? 
I thought curing meant keeping in air tight jars after a period of drying.
I thought I was meant to hang and dry them for about 6/7 days then cure them in jars for up to 30 days.
What sort of time span should I expect for drying? I thought it was between 4 to 7 days depending on the environment and other variables, is that wrong?

Edit: I just read this post, questions, questions, questions sorry for being so demanding, *Now TELL me!!*


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2008)

hang for couple of days bag or jar for a day then lay it out over night and should be smkable by then


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Nice job Hottie, I won't be making half of that weight but I think you vegged a couple of weeks longer than I did, hopefully, Jay and Dog will be more like your yield.
> HHM, What do you mean by curing?.... Drying?
> I thought curing meant keeping in air tight jars after a period of drying.
> I thought I was meant to hang and dry them for about 6/7 days then cure them in jars for up to 30 days.
> ...


I hung mine till the stems would "snap" not "bend" one of the plants took about a week longer to dry than the other two.. the first two hung for like 7-9 days.. after they are done hanging I snip all the bud off the stalk and jar them up, opening them up once a day for 20 min to let the chlorafill out. each plant will stay in the jars getting "burped" once a day for about a month.. so in other words you understand it correctly.

Ive also been told recently that you can hang them with a humidifier in the room for one week. but Im not big on short cutts and that is what that sounds like to me.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, it really varies, like 2-15 days,IDK, that's the way it are.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

what do you think of the one week dry with humidifier in the room and no jarring.. the person this comes from is a outdoor grower in nocal, his bud is fn incredible but Im not so sure about his advise to me on the drying...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

I know a guellia guy who does the same thing,IDK, never had the nerve to try, once you got perpet it kinda just flows though you routine.
His smoke is a little hash but he sells for 35/70


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-discussion/102521-tlb-elite.html


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 25, 2008)

mr west said:


> hang for couple of days bag or jar for a day then lay it out over night and should be smkable by then


 i think it will take a lot longer then a few day's come on..at least 7 day's drying and 10 day's cureing...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

Good morning doc!! how is your monday so far?


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 25, 2008)

well am ok for now..till i go to treatment in a 1hrs...but beside's that a-ok...am going to be ordering the rest of the stuff for the growroom supply's..and some seed's...so how's the cannaibs drying can i see how it's looking now...the green come's out it look's differnt


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

yea Ill post a pic later this evening. I havent noticed a change, but havent been looking for one either.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 25, 2008)

Well maybe you should HHM! LOL
WHAT UP?????
So do you remember what i said about Fay? About fighter her? I don't know if it was in here or not, but i said i was gonna fight FAY and if you say it disipate over P-cola you'd know why......well did you watch that bitch???? I fucked her uP!!!!!

LOLOLOLOL

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Well maybe you should HHM! LOL
> WHAT UP?????
> So do you remember what i said about Fay? About fighter her? I don't know if it was in here or not, but i said i was gonna fight FAY and if you say it disipate over P-cola you'd know why......well did you watch that bitch???? I fucked her uP!!!!!
> 
> ...


I kinda figured you where a bad ass!! lol I posted in your other journal in that "other place"... started one of my own also..


----------



## winn420 (Aug 25, 2008)

yea I forgot I would have to re-subscribe to the journals I was following....WHAT UPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

not much man!!! if ya didnt see the harvest go to like page 120 or so and skim.. Im super proud of what I was able to get out of my first grow!


----------



## winn420 (Aug 25, 2008)

hell yea man, they start on 125 or so, great fkn job bro!! I hope it smokes as good as it looks!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I kinda figured you where a bad ass!! lol I posted in your other journal in that "other place"... started one of my own also..


LOL, yeah well what can i say? 
I'll check it out, fucking pain in my ass keeping up with two of them!!! But oh well, got friends in both so its on like donkey kong!!!

Hows the weather treating you?

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> LOL, yeah well what can i say?
> I'll check it out, fucking pain in my ass keeping up with two of them!!! But oh well, got friends in both so its on like donkey kong!!!
> 
> Hows the weather treating you?
> ...


I hear ya man!!! IM not to happy with having to have both going, but My gurus are split between the two!! lol I have to keep two browser windows open and bounce between!

as far as how the weather is treating me, just like a baby treats a diaper!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 25, 2008)

man 2day is a shitty day. Last night I left to go to the g.f house at like 1 shut up shop in my room but forgot to turn of the uvb light so when i got home around 11 it was still on. I dont think this will do anything major to my plants just dont wana do it again. Also 2day is the first day of clases and its poring like a bitch out guess its time to get wet.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

we got the same kinda weather going on here now.. I fucking hate the rain.. but it does help with the heat a lil ... I think your plants will be fine... My lights stayed on schedule for the most part during my grow, but the random fuck up didnt seem to hurt much.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I hear ya man!!! IM not to happy with having to have both going, but My gurus are split between the two!! lol I have to keep two browser windows open and bounce between!
> 
> as far as how the weather is treating me, just like a baby treats a diaper!


I've never had a rain cloud sit on me and then piss and shit all over me..... how's that going for ya?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> I've never had a rain cloud sit on me and then piss and shit all over me..... how's that going for ya?


Not great but ill live... stinks though


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Not great but ill live... stinks though


LOL

Man, I can't get the damn yellowing to stop on the fan leaves!
It's driving me nuts!!!!! PH is 7.4, i know its a little high but shit, it seems like as soon as the buds took off the yellow took over. . .... . the buds are thickening up though!  And i'm getting some trich action going down!!

I don't know what to do!!!

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

Man I think 7.4 is way to high.. Ive never grown in coco though.. that is what you are growing in isint it? I would get that ph down for sure. are you testing your run off as well?? and what is your ppm?


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Man I think 7.4 is way to high.. Ive never grown in coco though.. that is what you are growing in isint it? I would get that ph down for sure. are you testing your run off as well?? and what is your ppm?


I'm runnin soil pimpin, don't have the ppm gauge. Thats what the runoff was measuring, 7.4. .. ... I heard in soil its more lenient. You think if i pee in the soil it will fix it? LOLOLOLOL i wish it was that easy.

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> I'm runnin soil pimpin, don't have the ppm gauge. Thats what the runoff was measuring, 7.4. .. ... I heard in soil its more lenient. You think if i pee in the soil it will fix it? LOLOLOLOL i wish it was that easy.
> 
> ~~TLB


yea man piss on that bitch R. kelly style!! I really think you should invest in a ppm meter man!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea man piss on that bitch R. kelly style!! I really think you should invest in a ppm meter man!!


 
Do they work well with soil? And how much do those bitches run?

 ~~TLB


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea piggie and blazzin would have no clue what we are talking about I bet!


cd /

ls

mount /sda1 /media /usb

cd /media/usb

ls

./GrnMan_Kicks_Ass




> I'm runnin soil pimpin, don't have the ppm gauge. Thats what the runoff was measuring, 7.4. .. ... I heard in soil its more lenient.


7.4 is way too high. You might be able to get away with 7, but I wouldn't do it. I try and keep my soil around 6.2-6.5. Why don't you just flush with some PHed water?

I noticed you said you had some yellowing as well, how long you been in flower? You do know that N levels are dropped at this point.

Sorry HH for the jack, just trying to help a brotha out.


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

i concur with Grn completely.

minor addition about nutes... the yellowing could be due to either the pH or not a strong enough nute solution

fix that pH before you do any adjusting to the nutes though.


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

and did you really just apologize to Hijack Mary about jacking his thread?


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, Ughh...Highjack mary? Has he been jacking threads lately, I haven't been around much.


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

is a Guido Catholic?


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, yea I beleive they are. What gave it away, the chain? That's an OG guido eh?


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

i thought that was the Guido Pope


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 25, 2008)

_LMFAO...

_Hey, you think Carl from ATHF was a guido?


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

if not, he is a cousin


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 25, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> 7.4 is way too high. You might be able to get away with 7, but I wouldn't do it. I try and keep my soil around 6.2-6.5. Why don't you just flush with some PHed water?
> 
> I noticed you said you had some yellowing as well, how long you been in flower? You do know that N levels are dropped at this point.
> 
> Sorry HH for the jack, just trying to help a brotha out.


Shit he doesn't care....i'm sure he wants the buds to turn out as good as possible so that he can smoke it!!! LOL

Anyways, The flush didn't really help....I can't seem to get it below 7 consistantly. I just bought some pulverized lime. That will help to bring it down correct? Really i'm looking toward my blueberry grow.....but i don't know. I'll have been flowering for 5 weeks on wed.

 ~~TLB


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey mary they spelled "elite" wrong in yur av!......???

Wtf...! Is that.???

Oh!....it's ok!, spidey is trying to clean that off for you!...

Db.~tlb!


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 25, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Shit he doesn't care....i'm sure he wants the buds to turn out as good as possible so that he can smoke it!!! LOL
> 
> Anyways, The flush didn't really help....I can't seem to get it below 7 consistantly. I just bought some pulverized lime. That will help to bring it down correct? Really i'm looking toward my blueberry grow.....but i don't know. I'll have been flowering for 5 weeks on wed.
> 
> ~~TLB



I know right! HHM is a greedy bastard! He loves to rape and pillage... 

What was the PH of the water, when you flushed? "Pulverized lime", never heard of it. I know that adding a little Dolomite lime to your growing medium will help stable the PH.



> In horticulture,_ dolomite and dolomitic limestone_ are added to soils and soil less potting mixes to lower their acidity ("sweeten" them). Home and container gardening are common examples of this use.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been messing with elemental sulfur in my coco mix to help hold the pH down.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

How dare you bastards jack my thread!! as if I give a fuck!! Im thread jacking king... but always wit a lil good thought in mind! Any time someone is getting help in my thread it aint no jack! sides this grow is done!!! so any thing goes up in here~!

btw anyone know why db's aj thread has been closed... I know he could have closed it himself but I doubt it... If he got banned I think I may leave.. that will just be to much.. Hope its nothing like that... anyway..... 

back to raping and pillaging!! 

HHM~TLB


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 25, 2008)

db? Not Doc? Do they go around closing threads here? Gah!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont think has ever actually started a thread.. Not to my knowledge they dont.. well not much.. and not without reason.. db could have closed it himself.. with elite you can close you own threads. ya know what he may have closed them himself, he did mention any comments and questions should be pm.. I know he isint happy here anymore and found a new home.. damn and Im afraid to say it cause supposedly it can get ya a ban... errrr


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, how insecure is that? I take part in several marijuana boards, this one just happens to be the one where I clicked with people. Sure hope this place doesn't turn hostile and downright unfriendly. Sigh


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldnt worry bout po.. Its reallly a small group and most of them have left.. I would even think of it unless you see it for yourself. I dont mean to scream fire. all is good Im sure..


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 25, 2008)

NA HHM you love it hear at riu...we all injoy your humer at time it just so funny some of that shit you post..i dont know whare you find it..lol..lol..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

I aint going no where doc!! I have another grow to show off!!! lol so how ya doing this evening? I hope your treatments didnt leave you feeling to bad.. btw mrmcgregor wanted me to tell you she says hello!


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

you cant fool me, you just like being Mary too much to leave


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

lol you bastard!

well doc tells me that bfq stands for "big funky queer"


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah well, he also just said he enjoyed your hummer... you want to really believe him on that gay stuff, Mary? 

it actually stands for "big fucking q"


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

and what is so big about your lil q? man we have like 3 conversations going on at once!! lol thank god Im a lil skitzo!!


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

it comes from Denis Leary


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

really?? than Im embarrassed I didnt get the reference! enlighten me!


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

enlightenment: 

YouTube - Denis Leary - NyQuil


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

lol oh yea!!!!! I love his rants!!!! Ya watch rescue me?


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah i watch it now and again... i may be able to manage my grow timing but TV schedules are really too much for me to cope with


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok folks Im fucking pissed!!!! I was just trying to send a pm to tetra and couldnt do it because rollitups in box is full!!!! My shit wasnt even going to tet... really fn sucks!!!!! sooooo not cool!!! fucking big brother bull shit.... Ive heard it was happing but was staying neutral until I saw proof for myself... I wouldnt be surprised if I find myself banned soon.....


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Wtf.......


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

You [email protected] watch our PM's


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

yea man!!! I responded to the last pm but I couldnt send it casue rollitups in folder is full!! the fuck is reading pms!!! your where not even in the receipt box!! if his box was not full yo never would have gotten the pm!!! I sent the same sort to powhite and never got a responce I suspect she never got it!! you have docs tel number eh?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

I think so.
My E-mail is in my forum profile, if they haven't deleted it.

So maybe all PMs go to RIU as well as the recipient.

I thought we needed to get a life, but that's P-D-FUL.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you guys saying that RIU is not safe to post on?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

well fuck em~!!!! Im pissed and Im done here!
Where I am now and where my journal will, and btw where most of the tlb seems to be is Skunk Skool (Cannabis and Marijuana Education Forums) Im pretty sure this will earn me a ban if this post even shows up! im done here folks! watched a lot strange things go down and thought people where over reacting.. but I have seen it myself!! No way my pm should be directed to rollitups box and not my intended receipent... So far as I can tell there is plenty of space on the net for more than one board, if riu is so freaked that you cannot even post a link to another fourm than this is not the kind of place I thought it was.. sorry I gave my money to him.. guess I am the sucker.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Its safe, just the gastapo.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

I should say that the only reason I know that is where my pm was going is the tool has a full box and I got the error message that rollitups in box is fulll... well for fucks sake I didnt send it to him!! ahhh anyway I have no time to be pissed... But I do have time to leave! I hope to see you all over there.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

He He.....


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

lol got quiet in here!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

We never [email protected] with anyone !!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

nope, but I knew they were not cool with skool.. but its silly!!!! Im capapble of being loyal to both... well at least I was till found my pms going to unintended places... would be diffrent if there was at least a warning or somthing like that... but I just would have never known!!! not the comunity im looking for... not with the topics we cover.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

The Bunny ?? 86ed,I can't believe it.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, i can't believe you haven't been banned yet homie! You can't talk about other skools here...you know the rules.....you know what they do to the bad children!

I was reading a thread and i guess the program they use here has the ability to fuck with you! They can put you on a shit list that gives you issues with the site!

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

oh well man!! IM not cool with anyone going through my mail over silly shit.. and doing it sneaky... I know they would say that it is clear in the rules or whatever but, cant give me chicken shit and call it chicken salad!! lol


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 25, 2008)

That is pretty gay. 

I'm starting to get trichs! If all the fan leaves die will the plant quit producing bud?

 ~~TLB


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont think so, but tet, or bfq would be better for that answer... but ya know ya gotta give em a lil time to recover.. Ya just flushed today didnt ya?


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I dont think so, but tet, or bfq would be better for that answer... but ya know ya gotta give em a lil time to recover.. Ya just flushed today didnt ya?


Na i flushed a few days ago, tet was helping me out with it....it definetly slowed down the rate of death! 

I don't know, the buds keep getting fatter so.....but wed. will be the end of 5 weeks in flower!!

 ~~TLB


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

sometimes by the end of my ScrOG grow there aint a fan leaf to be found on the whole plant... i am sure it would be better to have them but they do produce buds without em.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow that's fucked up that rollitup look's at mail pm's..i thout that was a pm..wow that's all i can say..i can give a fuck if a get banned ether..but i think that's being a liitle bitch to sneake and read people's pm's..i thout that's y they called it a pm..hhm you shoud open a theard about sneaky addminastraters at riu...lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 26, 2008)

you get banned yet, I don't give a fuck if you ban me too.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont think so!!! Dont care if I do... link is still up on 234


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 26, 2008)

U on! ????


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

yup....................


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry to read about the pm!.............. Same here!

To the gang! "tlb"~

b. Cht - backward @ comcast.net

DITCH THE SPACES, CRAM ALL TOGETHIER AND HIT ME UP...THEN WE CAN TALK!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

I think I have allmost everyone over there now.. pretty much the whole tlb, greenie included....


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

few straglers left but link is still up so who knows....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 26, 2008)

Great! Man this does suck. But we didnt' ask for this, and this is not how we all got togethier! And how the site was in the beg....! 

i realy dont want to lose anybody... So if this keeps happening, like its the norm. For forum sites...then we must make sure we have all's contact stuff! So the group allways stays togethier!
We just move the bus! Soon all will know "tlb" ...!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

yup!!!! last night tet came over, Ive got greenie on yahoo as we speak and he will be moving tonight.. bfq is thee waffles is jaydro and hopfully pigpen will follow... what about vv?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

you closed your journals yourself?


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 26, 2008)

This is the never ending thread.....houthouse....you can always come check my grow out if you click all threads by 323cheezy uknow.....I dont know how to post links....your names a double uptomdra....(two meanings)...


----------



## pigpen (Aug 26, 2008)

I was thinking about going to school are u on there what about tetra?


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 26, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> what do you think of the one week dry with humidifier in the room and no jarring.. the person this comes from is a outdoor grower in nocal, his bud is fn incredible but Im not so sure about his advise to me on the drying...


Oh Crumbs!
I thought it was about 4 days hanging.
OK No drama. I am not taking shortcuts after the time and effort I have put in.
I imagine the differences in most drying time is due to the sizes.
The smaller buds and branches from low down will probably be a day or two quicker than the fat ones.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

pigpen said:


> I was thinking about going to school are u on there what about tetra?


yep tet is there!!! many of us are!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 26, 2008)

Barking Mad said:


> Oh Crumbs!
> I thought it was about 4 days hanging.
> OK No drama. I am not taking shortcuts after the time and effort I have put in.
> I imagine the differences in most drying time is due to the sizes.
> The smaller buds and branches from low down will probably be a day or two quicker than the fat ones.


i took the same thought! to much time and effort put in it to short cut the finish!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 27, 2008)

*POOF* Im out


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 27, 2008)

hey mary i thout you was leaveing this site..You just cant resist..well hope to hear from ya still bro..so cool keep in toutch..


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 27, 2008)

Where you going to or cant you say?


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2008)

check out page 234 if u wanna know where everyone has gone


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 29, 2008)

Ill be at both, but my journal and the bulk of my postings will be in the other place... I would mention it but name, but apparently there is a filter here that picks it up and can earn you a ban.. But Ill be at both!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 30, 2008)

Agreed...come join in the fun... Tlb' rolls hard! And big!~


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 30, 2008)

Ill leave yall a lil bread crumb https://www.rollitup.org/1228418-post2335.html


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 31, 2008)

HH, my IDOL! O where art thou?

Those blunt raps are the shit my friend.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey man I may be heading to your way in a couple of hours!!!! Looking like a need to evac and if I start driving that way, only one city I can stand being in!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 31, 2008)

Right on bro, I know your location - time to GTFO! That shit is coming right for you. Looks like it might be worse then Katrina IMO. You're more then welcome to come and crash at my place. I got a few days off next week. Don't forget some of that DANK!


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 31, 2008)

Damn this ole place aint the same. Stay safe HHM


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 31, 2008)

Nope, I made it over there to Dr. Jones, but I haven't hit it up today. It's a lot different then RIU. A little over whelming to take in at first - LOTS OF SHIT ON THERE. I'm still coming back here every now and then..


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 31, 2008)

its sad, I dont see the ddifference but I miss the old mates


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree with both of ya, I was not going to be over there that much, but then I found my pm getting read and that just didnt sit well.. Im still at both, but my support sys is now there... but aill still be back in here, just not likley with a journal for my next grow, but who knows..


----------



## jordann9e (Aug 31, 2008)

ya, i hit up that site and like it...


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 31, 2008)

yea there are a lot of really good folk there.. most of the people that got me through this grow..


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 31, 2008)

ya i just cant find my self at that site...i dont just dont like the site!! but hey if i dont talk to the same people that i use to then so be it...am haveing a anther big surgary on sept 15th and i have alot on my mind beside petty shit like what site i will be on..like com on am dyeing of cancer...that's the last thing on my mind..am not saying that i dont like to talk to all of you gye's..b-cuz over the last few mouth's alot of us became good friend's...so peace man gye's..and am goin to be under alot in the next few week's..the this new treatment i will be doing..so i think i will be takeing a brake from everthing..i have alot on my plate right now..i have kid's that need thare father ..so well people if i dont talk to you gye's for a bit then you will know y....so see ya!!!
da plantDOC


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2008)

take care Doc hope things go ok for u.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 1, 2008)

My kids as well need their father..... I feel like crying right now.... seriously...


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Sep 1, 2008)

Get better man! i hope we see you back here soon!


----------



## Dr Jones (Sep 1, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I agree with both of ya, I was not going to be over there that much, but then I found my pm getting read and that just didnt sit well.. Im still at both, but my support sys is now there... but aill still be back in here, just not likley with a journal for my next grow, but who knows..


You say you found they read your pm's?


----------



## jordann9e (Sep 2, 2008)

that's what he said


----------



## B. THC R+D (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes...!!! Not cool on the pm thing... just got off a voicemail... Hh' has the power out and will be for a couple wks. He said! He's is ok! But has no power!

Is nice to see some of u again...!!! Mary has left clues for u all! So its realy yur call now!

Doc my thoughts will be with u... If u beat me there.! To the gate'... Twist one "im not far behind"!!! Keep yur chin up! And i will always check the pm here for u, along with othiers.

Peace~ db.~tlb!


----------



## UshUsh (Sep 6, 2008)

How much did your grow room cost? Probably been asked but I couldn't be bothered searching through so many fucking pages to find out. Also how many hours light did you use during your vegg stage? 18/6 or 24h? Doing a grow myself very soon so trying to soak up as much info as possible as to making a good first attempt instead of an absolute waste of time! Ace journal though, second grow??


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2008)

UshUsh said:


> How much did your grow room cost? Probably been asked but I couldn't be bothered searching through so many fucking pages to find out. Also how many hours light did you use during your vegg stage? 18/6 or 24h? Doing a grow myself very soon so trying to soak up as much info as possible as to making a good first attempt instead of an absolute waste of time! Ace journal though, second grow??



Best place to start then would be the GROWFAQ


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 6, 2008)

I think hhm ran away from the place he got famis from...wow it's like everyone is a buntch of fallower's..they left to go the ss...it like if you dont go thare then you dont talk to your friend..well people you thout was you friend's..no one in genaral...even people that had nothon to do with what happend left...well then fuck it and that's how it has tobe!!!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 6, 2008)

Now if something go's on a ss that people dont like they going to run back hear!!!! You dont know they couldbe doing the samething...


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Sep 6, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Now if something go's on a ss that people dont like they going to run back hear!!!! You dont know they couldbe doing the samething...



I, for one, would never have left here if the powers that be would have posted a public apology for reading PMs and took an oath not to do it again. That's just WRONG. I can't support that sort of behavior.

I still love YOU though and I plan to keep in touch.


----------



## blazin waffles (Sep 6, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Now if something go's on a ss that people dont like they going to run back hear!!!! You dont know they couldbe doing the samething...


Dude, doc, relax. Mary is without power from that hurricane that just hit him.

 BW~TLB


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2008)

i never left, i couldnt jus drop all my pals here and all the subscribed threads just to learn how to navigate another site lol.


----------



## GrnMan (Sep 6, 2008)

Yea, talked to HH yesterday. He's cool, just doesn't have any power. He's getting online through his phone.



mr west said:


> i never left, i couldnt jus drop all my pals here and all the subscribed threads just to learn how to navigate another site lol.


Yea, I've been there before. Lots of shit to learn. It's far more technical then RIU. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 6, 2008)

no hhm is cool..am not mad at no body!!


----------



## GrnMan (Sep 6, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> no hhm is cool..am not mad at no body!!


How you feeling doc?


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope all is well with you HHM.
Looking forward to seeing you back online.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 7, 2008)

what happened to hothouse....?????i havent seen him around.....


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 7, 2008)

hhm is sick and going thrue some shit with the storm..poor gye HHM is a cool kid...
hope your ok HHM


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Sep 8, 2008)

i heard something about need surgery for his galbladder? ? ? i hope everything ends up ok for him..


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 10, 2008)

What up gang!!! IM back!!!! well temporarilly anyway!!!!! I still dont have power but probably will by the weekend, I think it will be a lil longer before I get internet back..... but I will be happy to just power!!!! So yea the huricane kicked the shit out of us and as soon as it passed I became VERY ill!!! Some of you may know that I had a trip to the emergancy room about a week before the storm hit.. well I was misdiagnosed there and sent home.. Soooo a week later 2 days after the storm hit I got very ill at work and colapsed.. I was rushed to the hospital where they cut me belly open and yanked out some parts of me that refused to work as they should! So im good now and on the road to recovery, cant work wich is really hard cause I need to work now more than ever with the storm destruction, but Oh well, guess ya do what ya gotta do right! NOt sure when I will be able to log back on, I had to drive 30 min to find a coffee shop with power and internet working... But Now I am good and doing fine!!!! Thanks to all for all your kind thoughts!!! Ill be back soon!!! 

hhm~~tlb


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 10, 2008)

Good to hear from you HHM.
Sorry about your health and storm issues.
Especially getting both at the same time, bad luck.
You'll just have to sit back and smoke some of that wonderful stuff you have grown!!!
Hope you are well and back with us soon.


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2008)

couldnt of put it any better than barking, its good to hear from u hothouse. Im guessing the insurance co's arent gonna help much which is shit man.


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 10, 2008)

Its just not riu without hhm.....lol.... good to see your alive....and dont forget.... u said you were gonna read my entire thread the week before your big hiatis..... i dont wanna here any ifs either.... all i wanna here from yo ass is im on the muthafucka.......and wait for the calvary.... which should be arriving directly.....


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Sep 10, 2008)

Great to hear from you, Mary! Glad you're okay at least. Mend up soon and get back here just as soon as you can. No one else reads my thread! lol

jk


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 11, 2008)

powhitetrashomie said:


> Great to hear from you, Mary! Glad you're okay at least. Mend up soon and get back here just as soon as you can. No one else reads my thread! lol
> 
> jk


 HEY PO...am guessing i got riped off on the seed's i order it's been 9 day's and they say he did not get money order yet...it's only 10 hrs away come on...i checked the money order and it's has been cashed so what do you think happned am fucking done with this fucking shit man???? da plantDOC


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 11, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> HEY PO...am guessing i got riped off on the seed's i order it's been 9 day's and they say he did not get money order yet...it's only 10 hrs away come on...i checked the money order and it's has been cashed so what do you think happned am fucking done with this fucking shit man???? da plantDOC


Thats dodgy as hell, who did you orer them from?


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 11, 2008)

well am not sure if i shoud say..but if you can figerout this.. H.D.
THEN YOL WILL KNOW... well this is the 4-5 time i got riped off so this is it i will not be ordering seed no more..am done getting fucked by little fuckhead's that they call seed bank's..so as of right not am not growing no moore...and i just built a new room but it will be thare when and if am ready i guess...but i shoud of nown better then that after getting riped off 3 time's all ready..so fuck it i guess..


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 13, 2008)

IM back again for a quick update for yall... I still have no power going into the third week... but I really think it will be anyday now... the crews are working hard and kicking ass!!! They have crews from all over the country down here working! those guys kick ass!!! IM about a week away from starting a new journal so be looking for the link in my signature!! Gonna be a soil grow this round as I am looking to sell my house and dont want to have to set up the aeroponics grow I had planned.... I still have the equipment to do the perp aero and will do it in the future but IM selling this house and getting out of huricane playground!!!!! Peace to all and thanks again for the kind thoughts!! IM well so now its on to getting some girls in dirt!

HHM~~TLB


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 13, 2008)

ya mary i dont blame you for mooveing..if i was you i would be off like a prom dress...lol..lol you shoud move to the west coast....well i hope you hang in thare for a few moore day's..peace DOC


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 13, 2008)

thats actually the plan doc!!! Im thinking of moving to OR... I love their laws and the place is beautiful!!! Im giving myself a lil less than a year to get out..


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 13, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> thats actually the plan doc!!! Im thinking of moving to OR... I love their laws and the place is beautiful!!! Im giving myself a lil less than a year to get out..


 ya i hear ya bro..am just hopeing you dont get stuck in the houseing slump no one want's to bye eneything right now...it's like a secret reseshion going on b-cuz of the war it's fucking sad man!!!.. but i do wish you the best of luck my brother... da plantDOC


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 14, 2008)

Good luck with that HHM, be nice if you find a place where you can do an outdoor grow too. 
Maybe not a priority on your aspect list but worth the consideration.
Looking forward to your new journal.
Hurry back, I'm missing your imput, but managing to keep the girls alive somehow. kiss-ass


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 14, 2008)

HELL FUCKING YEA!!!! I FINALLY HAVE ELECTRICITY!!!!!!!!!!!!

So we can all expect a grow to start within the next couple of weeks!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 14, 2008)

good for you mary!!!! no moore camping out for you!!! so you must be beat just from all the bull shit!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 14, 2008)

yea Im tired of it but Im good and in good spirits so all is good! I just have my mind on getting my second grow going now!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 14, 2008)

ya good for you mary...so is all that weed you grew all dryed and cured yet or what?


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 14, 2008)

yea pretty much man.. not smelling as good as I would like but its been going so long that I have a hard time believing its not done... ya know..


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 14, 2008)

Coool man!! SEE YA


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> HELL FUCKING YEA!!!! I FINALLY HAVE ELECTRICITY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So we can all expect a grow to start within the next couple of weeks!!


Hello HHM, good to see you back amongst us.
I hope you're bearing up OK.
You got your harvest finished just in time bro.
A couple more weeks and it coulda gone tits up.
Drop by when you get a chance, I'm sure you have plenty of catrching up to do so,
I'll see you when you get a chance.
Welcome back once again.


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 14, 2008)

Final update but not final post!! THis will be my str8 up bullshiting spot after this post, kinda like being on my back porch hitting the vaporiser and talking shit, only here~~

To day marks a full month (I think) that my plants have been in cure!

With this thought in mind, myself and a freind sat down and smoked a bowl from each plant.. And plant doc reminding me! and causeing me to back track in the journa! lol

the spice had a fucking great smell when broken up and smoked great, nice creeping high,,, not sure of the lasting as I this was the first I tested.

the abused also had the same danky smell, but a very nice almost smooth taste! Good bud!

The cheese was very nice!!! Had a creamy taste just as you hit the green bowl, and a nice cheesy aftertaste!! Good bud!! and largest yeilding plant!! Im sooooo happy with this grow!! 


Anyway thats it for this grow!! final product finished.. Cant give final weights to much has gone out already.. but I will weigh up what I have left to give a idea! I think final was still very close to a half lb!

thanks to all involved on this grow!!

HHM~~TLB


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 14, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Final update but not final post!! THis will be my str8 up bullshiting spot after this post, kinda like being on my back porch hitting the vaporiser and talking shit, only here~~
> 
> To day marks a full month (I think) that my plants have been in cure!
> 
> ...


It's been a pleasure and an education watching your grow HHM and probably what my room is modelled on more than anything else.
I'm glad you got quality, you could kinda see it coming though.
You be unlucky to get crap from something that looks and smells as good as your plants.
Not that I smelled them.
Good result with the cheese.

Alice and genie both look like they won't have much quality so I might make hash with them if so.
I hope I'm wrong. I thought Genie was a G13 but I must have mixed up a seed somewhere. 
She's nothing like them.

Anyway HHM Great job, be sure to keep an eye on mine and find out how it goes.


----------



## GrnMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey HH, pull my finger....


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 18, 2008)

hell no you nasty fool!!! guido farts are the worst!


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 18, 2008)

stripped of my elite status, that I paid for... and even my avatar... oh well kids, I think that may be it for ole mary here.. was nice knowing you all and I will miss yall!!

peace

HHM~~TLB

hopfully this will be posted.... my post have to be approved by a mod now....


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 19, 2008)

can I post yet?


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 19, 2008)

HH got banned !!!
Can't post w/o mod approval, LOL.

I'm NEXT !!
Where's did I put my 'give-a-fuck-ometer'


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 19, 2008)

what up guys.....one of my chicks is dying from nute burn any ideas......


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 19, 2008)

Skunk skool, fool.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 19, 2008)

WOW I had no clue HHM got baned..that's fucked up..am sure one of the pussy's that run this site did it...i dont give 2 fuck's wether i get baned..like come on RIU has a bad rep now!!!lol..lol..
well let's see if we are next TET!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry guys, I wasnt trying to end up not being able to post with yall, but here it is.... Hope everything stays good with all of you!! thanks for participating in my grow! You all kick ass!!!! 

if this post makes it up it will be my last.. peace

for the last time
HHM~~TLB


----------



## GrnMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Yo everyone hit up skunk skool! We got a irc channel going to!

Holla back!

If I get banned, fuck it! I help this place out way too much, so if they do me dirty - fuck em!


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 19, 2008)

lmao I fucking love it!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 19, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> what up guys.....one of my chicks is dying from nute burn any ideas......


Wish I could help you but the person reading this wont let me post.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yo everyone hit up skunk skool! We got a irc channel going to!
> 
> Holla back!
> 
> If I get banned, fuck it! I help this place out way too much, so if they do me dirty - fuck em!


 hey i tryed to google skunk skool and it say's thare no sutch think.. when i know thare is..send me a link please?? THANK YOU,


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 20, 2008)

hey everyone hows it been???!!!


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Sep 20, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> hey i tryed to google skunk skool and it say's thare no sutch think.. when i know thare is..send me a link please?? THANK YOU,


Skunk Skool (Powered by Invision Power Board)


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Sep 20, 2008)

Big Up to the Skunk Skool!


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 21, 2008)

can I post yet


----------



## GrnMan (Sep 21, 2008)

RIU is good, but no reason to be Nazi's. I can understand they want people here to generate revenue from the adds, but if most people are like me, they run ABP - NO ADS!


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 22, 2008)

this is ridiculas!! Either ban me or let me post!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Sep 23, 2008)

Lmfao!

Tet' the av~
grnman worrior

hh'... Oh were here "mary"...!!!
U all know were the tlb~ is
dont miss the bus
db~tlb!


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 23, 2008)

im back everyone


----------



## hothousemary (Oct 18, 2008)

cool glad to see ya back... 

check it out yall
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/68714-my-first-attempt-growing-234.html


----------

